# AF due between 3/28-3/31 Any buddies out there?



## NightFire598

Hi all, so I'm pretty sure I'm 1 dpo . Cycles are typically 25 days but I just ovulated so between my two fertility apps one says 3/28 and one says 3/31. 

Anyone want to buddy up?


----------



## atyree9

Hey there,

I'm brand new to this website because me and the bf had an oops a few days ago and now we're in the TWW. AF is due about the same time as you. Having some major heartburn yesterday and today.

I wish you so much luck!


----------



## chitown28

Hi!!!!! I'll be your buddy! 

I *think* I'm 3 dpo today - and planning on testing right around 3/28. The waiting is already taking its toll on me. Plus I haven't been able to take part in the St. Patty's day and March Madness celebrations that I normally do :)


----------



## NightFire598

Good luck to both of you. Atyree I don't know if you want a baby or not but I think a lot of us in here would agree that if you get preg in one shot you are very lucky! 

My cm just went from creamy to ewcm so I don't know what's going on. My DH and I BD 5 times in 4 days..my body is tired! Lol

My birthday was the 15th so I'm super hopeful that this will be our month. Due date would be around dh birthday too which would be pretty awesome I think.

Good luck to both of you! It's so hard holding out to test


----------



## TanyaW

I also had a whoops day, wouldn't put much stock in it however both my girls were conceived on 1 time events lol. We're are usually pretty careful but we are planning to TTC starting next Jan so this would be a little too early for me personally but nothing crazy. Good luck to all of those who want a bfp, and well here goes 2 weeks!


----------



## NightFire598

Longest 2 weeks ever


----------



## atyree9

NightFire598 said:


> Good luck to both of you. Atyree I don't know if you want a baby or not but I think a lot of us in here would agree that if you get preg in one shot you are very lucky!
> 
> My cm just went from creamy to ewcm so I don't know what's going on. My DH and I BD 5 times in 4 days..my body is tired! Lol
> 
> My birthday was the 15th so I'm super hopeful that this will be our month. Due date would be around dh birthday too which would be pretty awesome I think.
> 
> Good luck to both of you! It's so hard holding out to test

We are currently waiting to try, but might as well join the TWW anyways! I suppose we wouldn't really mind if we had one right now.


----------



## chitown28

Good luck to you as well NightFire. I see we're from the same home state - hope this is the month for both of us! And happy belated birthday!

Aytree and Tanya - hope things work out for the best - we'll be here to support you.

Agreed this is going to be a long 2 weeks. I'm already sick of waiting...what are you ladies doing to distract yourselves?


----------



## NightFire598

I am not doing a good job at distracting myaelf...though I just started another series on Netflix. That'll keep me somewhat busy...lol. 

How about you? You're from IL as well?


----------



## chitown28

Haha neither am I!!! What series did you start? Always looking for something new! My husband bought all 8 seasons of House - so I'm doing the same thing to keep me somewhat busy :). I've also been trying to go to the gym at least 3 times a week to keep occupied. But I have such an urge to test, even though I know it's crazy early. Trying to stay strong until the 28th. What day are you testing?

I am from IL! Right now my username is reflecting the city I live in :) Glad to see another Illinoisian on these boards!


----------



## NightFire598

Lol you aren't too far from me then. I'm west of you. I just started buffy the vampire slayer. Watched house a few years ago. Buffy is campy but cute so far. Just finished frasier which was also cute. 

I'm not sure when to test yet. Prob the 28th. That's when af is due according to my 25 days.


----------



## glong88

I think I'm 2dpo today, maybe only 1 as had 3 days of positive opks! AF due 30th.. I'll join x


----------



## NightFire598

Welcome  

Ok does anyone else get gassy in the tww? They say it's a sign but I swear I am always gassy....anyone else seem that way?


----------



## abanana2010

I will join! We are 9 months into ttc ... chemical last month. I am 5dpo right now and its killing me... had a dip in bbt yesterday but went up quite abit today. Extremely bloated and gassy.. lol


----------



## NightFire598

Welcome! FX for you! 

I am so hopeful for this to be the month. I feel like it's too early for any symptoms for me. But I'm the same bloated and gassy. 

Were you like that the other 8 months ttc?


----------



## glong88

Sore boobs is only thing for me. No real symptoms when I had my chemical in Jan. Nothing last month either...

Next weekend can't come quick enough


----------



## NightFire598

Its gonna be a long 2 weeks


----------



## glong88

Very long.....


----------



## TanyaW

Only sore boobs for me also, but I feel like that's pretty normal for me still around this time. Again trying not to worry about 2 ww I only had 1 occurrence so the chances are slim, but I feel nervous for some reason. Either way I'm also right outside Chicago!!


----------



## NightFire598

Wow kinda funny 3 of us in northern il ttc and in the tww together. Maybe a sign for us? I'm soo hopeful this month.


----------



## chitown28

It MUST be a sign!!!! :) I'm super hopeful this cycle too. It's so hard to wait it out.


----------



## NightFire598

It is and it's hard not to symptom spot. I feel like mind over matter on that one. We want to see signs so we do


----------



## chitown28

Totally agree. Last cycle I symptom spotted every little thing and convinced myself I was pregnant. I was pretty devastated when every test was a BFN. I'm really trying not to do that to myself again this time. I'm just so antsy because I feel like we timed everything perfectly this month.


----------



## NightFire598

Me too. We bd 5 times in 4 days of my fertile week including the day I got my solid smiley and the night before. Even used preseed for the first time on the 15th and 16th. Didn't get to last night...dh got sick yesterday at work unfortunatley. 

We all have to keep eachother strong and refrain from testing and symptom spotting. As hard as it is. Crushing seeing bfn. 

Last month I was a day late...I was soooo excited. Dang af for tricking me


----------



## Natnee

:thumbup: af due around 29/30th for me. Kind of half heartedly in 2ww, as only dtd once but that's all it took for me with Poppy.


----------



## clara_nb

Hi everyone! I think I am 1 DPO today. Got a pos OPK in the afternoon of the 16th (was neg on the 17th), BD'd (well, inseminated -- we are working with a known donor) on the 16th and 17th in the evenings. Hoping we timed it right this month! I normally have a 12 day luteal phase so AF would be around the 29th... I'm hoping it doesn't come as this is month #12 for us! I have such a hard time not symptom spotting. I also am hoping to plan a lot of social activities to keep me busy through the TWW but I'm so busy at work right now I'm basically exhausted when I get home, so I'm happy to have found others who will be in the same boat!!! Good luck to all of you and I hope we all get our BFP's this month!


----------



## NightFire598

Welcome both of you! The support is a great thing. People talk about getting pregnant as such an easy thing but it's really not. Fingers are crossed for both of you. Hopefully we can all refrain from focusing on possible symptoms and just get our bfps!


----------



## glong88

Natnee said:


> :thumbup: af due around 29/30th for me. Kind of half heartedly in 2ww, as only dtd once but that's all it took for me with Poppy.



Hello honey !!


----------



## TanyaW

I'm hoping Easter festivities will get me through this wait pretty fast, but we'll see!! I really hope you ladies get your bfp


----------



## chitown28

Welcome everyone! Crossing my fingers for everyone on this board! Definitely agree we need to keep each other strong. 

Clara_nb I'm working a lot too trying to keep myself distracted. It's in the mornings before work that I really get the urge to POAS. But I'm trying to hold out 10 more days until the 28th. I think I can...I think I can...


----------



## NightFire598

I'm tempted to move my tests somewhere I don't see them every time I go to the bathroom so I'm not so tempted. It's crazy how bad that urge gets.


----------



## Natnee

glong88 said:


> Natnee said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: af due around 29/30th for me. Kind of half heartedly in 2ww, as only dtd once but that's all it took for me with Poppy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello honey !!Click to expand...

:hugs: hello, I've crept over! :haha:


----------



## Natnee

Just realised got my birthday, Easter then wedding anniversary all within the 2ww, so hopefully it'll go quickly!


----------



## NightFire598

Awesome! My birthday was during my fertile week so hopefully it brought me luck. I've got nothing going on during the tww. Dh doesn't want to celebrate easter this year


----------



## Natnee

Happy birthday nightfire, hope you had a lovely birthday.


----------



## NightFire598

Thank you. Hope you do as well.


----------



## USAFWife319

Hey there!!! This is our second cycle ttc we're trying but not temping or anything just making sure we bd at least once during ovulation


----------



## clara_nb

Chitown, I tend to not buy tests until my tww is up, but sometimes I cave! I hear you about the early mornings -- it's then and right as I go to sleep that are the hardest times. 

Natnee and Nightfire, happy birthday to both of you! Hope you get the wish you're thinking of when you blow out the candles! 

My family is going to be away for Easter and my partner is working (she's a nurse) so I will be alone a lot... I'm hoping to spend the days with friends. It will be nice to have a rest but I worry about the 'downtime'. 

What are other things you ladies do to keep busy during the wait?


----------



## NightFire598

I tend to binge watch something on netflix...but it doesn't seem my mind busy enough


----------



## NightFire598

Welcome usaf!


----------



## TanyaW

New season of Daredevil just came out on Netflix today!! The first season was really good, however if you don't like superhero shows/movies it's prob not for you


----------



## glong88

USAFWife319 said:


> Hey there!!! This is our second cycle ttc we're trying but not temping or anything just making sure we bd at least once during ovulation


How did this month go Hun x


----------



## NightFire598

Hey girls. So I went to bed about 10 last night and as usual woke up around 3am..so I took my bbt and got a 97.45...took a while but went back to sleep jist woke up and took bbt again amd got a 97.95..I should use the 3am temp right?


----------



## USAFWife319

glong88 said:


> USAFWife319 said:
> 
> 
> Hey there!!! This is our second cycle ttc we're trying but not temping or anything just making sure we bd at least once during ovulation
> 
> 
> How did this month go Hun xClick to expand...

I still have a while before I can test but I'm hoping for the best! How are you?


----------



## jessicanelson

I'd love to be your buddy!


----------



## NightFire598

Welcome jessica


----------



## clara_nb

NightFire598 said:


> Hey girls. So I went to bed about 10 last night and as usual woke up around 3am..so I took my bbt and got a 97.45...took a while but went back to sleep jist woke up and took bbt again amd got a 97.95..I should use the 3am temp right?

My understanding is that you should try to take your temp at a consistent time every day and after at least 3 hours of sleep. I would use the temp that you took at the time that is closest to the time you normally temp if you were asleep for at least 3 hours before you took it.

I stopped temping 3 cycles ago... It was making me too stressed lol. My partner works shift work so I would stress if I woke up too early. I use OPKs to confirm my LH surge. I temped for over a year so I have lots of data to go off of. I know I ovulate the day after I get a pos OPK.

Today I have been lazy and laying around and I'm finding myself becoming obsessive-- how is everyone else doing?


----------



## clara_nb

Welcome! When is your AF due? Hope you don't get it if that is your goal!


----------



## NightFire598

clara_nb said:


> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls. So I went to bed about 10 last night and as usual woke up around 3am..so I took my bbt and got a 97.45...took a while but went back to sleep jist woke up and took bbt again amd got a 97.95..I should use the 3am temp right?
> 
> My understanding is that you should try to take your temp at a consistent time every day and after at least 3 hours of sleep. I would use the temp that you took at the time that is closest to the time you normally temp if you were asleep for at least 3 hours before you took it.
> 
> I stopped temping 3 cycles ago... It was making me too stressed lol. My partner works shift work so I would stress if I woke up too early. I use OPKs to confirm my LH surge. I temped for over a year so I have lots of data to go off of. I know I ovulate the day after I get a pos OPK.
> 
> Today I have been lazy and laying around and I'm finding myself becoming obsessive-- how is everyone else doing?Click to expand...

I have insomnia so I wake up multiple times at night. Normally between 3 and 4 for sure so it was pretty close to normal for my wacky sleep cycle. I don't bother if it hasn't been at least 3 hours. Its just so darn confusing


----------



## glong88

USAFWife319 said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFWife319 said:
> 
> 
> Hey there!!! This is our second cycle ttc we're trying but not temping or anything just making sure we bd at least once during ovulation
> 
> 
> How did this month go Hun xClick to expand...
> 
> I still have a while before I can test but I'm hoping for the best! How are you?Click to expand...


When did you ovulate ?? How many times you dtd?


----------



## chitown28

Welcome jessica!

How is everyone doing today? 

I woke up with a sense of dread that this month isn't my month. It was a weird feeling that I can't seem to shake. I wish I had some sort of symptoms but I feel nothing. Only 5dpo (i think?) so it's probably way too early for symptoms anyway...


----------



## NightFire598

Way too early to be feeling any dread!! I don't know if I'm getting a stomach bug or what but I'm not feeling great today. Only 3 dpo so I know it's not a symptom yet.


----------



## abanana2010

Well i am 6dpo or 7 today. I woke was getting ready to leave for waster egg and threw up once! Like serious throw up lol . And terrible headache. Havent been sick since I think I may have early ms. Lol. Also temp jumped from 97.73 to 98.23 . .hmmmmmm


----------



## clara_nb

NightFire598 said:


> clara_nb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls. So I went to bed about 10 last night and as usual woke up around 3am..so I took my bbt and got a 97.45...took a while but went back to sleep jist woke up and took bbt again amd got a 97.95..I should use the 3am temp right?
> 
> My understanding is that you should try to take your temp at a consistent time every day and after at least 3 hours of sleep. I would use the temp that you took at the time that is closest to the time you normally temp if you were asleep for at least 3 hours before you took it.
> 
> I stopped temping 3 cycles ago... It was making me too stressed lol. My partner works shift work so I would stress if I woke up too early. I use OPKs to confirm my LH surge. I temped for over a year so I have lots of data to go off of. I know I ovulate the day after I get a pos OPK.
> 
> Today I have been lazy and laying around and I'm finding myself becoming obsessive-- how is everyone else doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I have insomnia so I wake up multiple times at night. Normally between 3 and 4 for sure so it was pretty close to normal for my wacky sleep cycle. I don't bother if it hasn't been at least 3 hours. Its just so darn confusingClick to expand...

I know... Everything about TTC seems confusing eh? There is so much info out there and it often contradicts itself. I guess we just have to do the best we can...

Abanana-- Fingers crossed for you!!

Chitown I know how you feel but I have heard so many stories of women not feeling like it's going to happen and then it does! I think it's totally normal to feel discouraged and it may be just our hearts trying to protect us... I am sending you a virtual hug!


----------



## TanyaW

I am 4/5dpo, noticed (TMI) milky cm, which really is weird for me. Also I had a little leakage from my breasts. This isn't totally unusual for me as I still get it from time to time since I stopped breast feeding, however getting it during this part of my cycle is pretty weird. However, it's super early so I'm prob just being paranoid.


----------



## Laroawan

I'm 3dpo and expecting af march 31. Will be testing around the 28th if I can hold out that long.


----------



## NightFire598

Welcome everyone! Hope this will be a good luck thread!

I've been laying down most of the day today watching netfliz..haven't had much drive to do anything else today (means tomorrow I have to clean...ugh). Anyone else have that discomfort in your abdomin that feels like your period? I swear I feel like I have it...just without the pain. Its only been 3 days and I'm going crazy I think...lol


----------



## USAFWife319

NightFire598 said:


> Welcome everyone! Hope this will be a good luck thread!
> 
> I've been laying down most of the day today watching netfliz..haven't had much drive to do anything else today (means tomorrow I have to clean...ugh). *Anyone else have that discomfort in your abdomin that feels like your period? *I swear I feel like I have it...just without the pain. Its only been 3 days and I'm going crazy I think...lol

I've had it too. I had some discharge earlier as well. I think I'm 3dpo


----------



## NightFire598

USAFWife319 said:


> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome everyone! Hope this will be a good luck thread!
> 
> I've been laying down most of the day today watching netfliz..haven't had much drive to do anything else today (means tomorrow I have to clean...ugh). *Anyone else have that discomfort in your abdomin that feels like your period? *I swear I feel like I have it...just without the pain. Its only been 3 days and I'm going crazy I think...lol
> 
> I've had it too. I had some discharge earlier as well. I think I'm 3dpoClick to expand...

Me too...creamy. a decent amount today


----------



## clara_nb

NightFire598 said:


> USAFWife319 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome everyone! Hope this will be a good luck thread!
> 
> I've been laying down most of the day today watching netfliz..haven't had much drive to do anything else today (means tomorrow I have to clean...ugh). *Anyone else have that discomfort in your abdomin that feels like your period? *I swear I feel like I have it...just without the pain. Its only been 3 days and I'm going crazy I think...lol
> 
> I've had it too. I had some discharge earlier as well. I think I'm 3dpoClick to expand...
> 
> Me too...creamy. a decent amount todayClick to expand...

Same here! Been feeling some pressure.. I think because my cervix is closing (tmi I know). Bodies are weird and wonderful things! I had an HSG on CD 10 that seems to have extended by cycle by several days but I'm confident I ovulated at least.


----------



## SassyV

Hi my new friends!!! &#55357;&#56842; Bloated, slightly constipated, and no appetite today. AF is due the 22nd. My boobs usually get crazy sore for a week before AF but no sign of any soreness!? Will test in 4 mornings if she doesn't come! can't wait!!!


----------



## NightFire598

I honestly don't know how to read how it all feels down there. Lol...I don't get it.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

So I know Im just completely symptom spotting right now since I know its too early to test being that I did get a BFN with FMU today. But I had the Nexplanon removed on the 2nd and I know women have gotten pregnant right after removal but Im just completely freaking clueless. Last week on the 9th 10th and 11th I had some brownish spotting with EWCM but I was just thinking maybe it was my AF starting but it completely stopped I usually have horrible menstrual cycles usually lasting anywhere from 9-12days of very very heavy bleeding, and very bad cramps, but only had a few days of very light spotting every few months while on the Nexplanon, (which I loved that). Ive been reading up on IB as well as ovulation bleeding/spotting too and Im wondering if any of you ladies ever had experienced with Ovulation bleeding/spotting??? I thought maybe if it was IB then I shouldve had a positive HPT by now (all my previous pregnancies I was able to find out well before my missed period) But so far all negative so Im wondering if what I had was maybe ovulation bleeding/spotting instead and its just too early to detect the HCG I do have other symptoms but its hard to tell since I dont know what CD or DPO I am since I have not had an actual period yet since its been out I do have a dr apt next week though but this waiting game sucks. I constantly have this almost nervous feeling like butterflies since around the time of the spotting and on and off light cramping more of a pulling maybe heavy sensation in my abdomen Any advice will help please


----------



## KarmaLeigh

And I normally don't have any appetite and now I'm really lighted and a bit dizzy and actually hungry... Bout to eat and see how that makes me feel... I NEVER have an appetite... I usually have to force myself to eat and my hubby has to remind me to eat most of the time... IDK y I'm like that, I don't ever really feel hungry either but right now I actually am....


----------



## NightFire598

I don't have experience with nexplonan but...good luck


----------



## Weebles

Hey ladies. This cycle I don't quite know when I ovulated but AF should start around the 30th.


----------



## Kjr9

Hi everyone!!! AF is due on the 21st for me. My partner and I BD on the 7th which is around the time I think I ovulated. No symptoms for me other than extreme AF like cramps around 7 DPO which never happens that early and have now disappeared. I have tender breasts but that's typical. No cramps or other signs of AF like I normally get a day or two before. I've tested and have gotten very very faint or evap lines or BFN. I feel so sure I'm pregnant though. There's absolutely no sign of AF besides the sore breasts and I normally can feel her coming from a mile away.


----------



## clara_nb

Good luck, everyone! I am hoping this is our month.

Today I am 3 DPO and the only unusual thing I've noticed is that I woke up 3 different times in the night and had to get up to pee -- I pee very frequently during the day (hereditary thing), but I NEVER wake in the night to have to go. I can't blame it on liquor because I haven't had a drink in weeks, and I went to bed around the same time as usual. I know it's too early for anything to have implanted, but it did make me raise an eyebrow. 

Kjr9, keep us posted!


----------



## NightFire598

Good luck krj!

Welcome weebles and good luck!

Today I have woke up woth my allergies kicking my butt. Ugh. As I've typed this I've sneezed three times. Other than that I still have creamy CM but that's usual for me. 

Remaining hopeful as always.


----------



## glong88

When are we all testing


----------



## TanyaW

I am trying to wait at least until AF is late (March 30) for me, because I was not actively trying and I don't want to waste money. That being said I'll prob give in if I have any symptoms. I do have OPK's and I got a positive opk with my first one who knows when I'll give in for that lol. How about you?


----------



## NightFire598

I am gonna wait until the day af is due...at the very earliest it's the 28th


----------



## chitown28

28th for me! Don't really know when AF is due because of whacky cycles and my three tracking apps all tell me different days. I'll be 13-14dpo on the 28th so hopefully good enough! Hope the time passes by quickly for all!


----------



## Weebles

I'm going to try holding off testing until the 28th. Maybe I'll even make it this time since I have no idea how many dpo I am and being sick is making it pretty impossible to symptom spot. Soon as I read people's updates about testing I'll probably have to join in though.


----------



## abanana2010

So... 7/8dpo I tested .. i threw up once yesterday am and this am. Also headache three days and extremely tited... sorry it's been a few days since posting... i have felt crappy.
 



Attached Files:







2016-03-20_15.25.27-1.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## NightFire598

Abanana it's way too early for you to test yet...6-10 dpo is the average implantation time. Hold off as long as you can girl!

Chitown my apps are doing the same thing. 28th on one and 31 on the other 

I just don't want to see that bfn again. We can do this ladies


----------



## abanana2010

I have had a pink line since yesterday. On all tests cheapies and frer... so must not be too early like everyone thinks.


----------



## abanana2010

I have like 10 frer and 60 cheapies so def. Have some i can burn. :)


----------



## NightFire598

I don't see the line on the one you posted above..but sometimes you can see it in person. Idk. 

At the end of the day it's up to everyone individually if they want to test or wait. Personally I get too upset seeing bfns


----------



## glong88

abanana2010 said:


> So... 7/8dpo I tested .. i threw up once yesterday am and this am. Also headache three days and extremely tited... sorry it's been a few days since posting... i have felt crappy.

I can see it


----------



## abanana2010

Oh ya well there is def. A line . Posted on other site and i am not crazy.


----------



## TanyaW

I see it! Congrats


----------



## abanana2010

Thanks tanya!! Praying it doesnt turn out to be chemical like last month. I really hope it gets darker.


----------



## chitown28

I see it too - even in the tiny pic on my phone. Wishing you the best of luck!

Congrats and keep us updated!!!


----------



## Weebles

I can see it clearly. Gratz :)


----------



## clara_nb

Congrats Abanana! I also hope you see a darker line soon!

I am not testing until at least the 30th. I also hate seeing BFNs and that would be the day after I'm supposed to start AF. 

It's only a little over a week away now ladies-- we can do this!


----------



## NightFire598

I guess I'm horrible at reading bfps. Lol I don't see it on my phone anyway. 

I hope next week I get a glaringly obvious bfp.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

I can see the line!!! Congrats hun!!!! As for me today, I have no clue when af is due since i just got the nexplanon removed on the 2nd but normally coffee doesn't make me alert or shaky and so far today I've been real jittery.... So not normal for me... I'm an all day coffee drinker and if I'm not drinking coffee it's water for me... But last night I had some dizziness lightheadedness and felt like I was just gonna pass out not like being tired just had this weird feeling and had some hot flashes... I tested yesterday with FMU and it was BFN... Got one test left til my ic's get here next week... Just feel really out of it since yesterday... Gonna try and hold off til at least Wednesday to test again..


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Oh and my cervix is really high still and soft... Can't tell if it's closed though... My cm is kinda clear with a slight creamyness to it....


----------



## TanyaW

KarmaLeigh I couldn't finish my coffee today, which is like a death wish some days! I also have creamy cm and a high cervix, although didn't feel overly soft. I also had cramping during my run, that's def not norm for me. We shall see, might just all be mind over matter


----------



## Kjr9

abanana2010 said:


> So... 7/8dpo I tested .. i threw up once yesterday am and this am. Also headache three days and extremely tited... sorry it's been a few days since posting... i have felt crappy.

Omg I can definitely see that line! I didn't even have to squint and that's on camera so it must be even clearer in person. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## kaylab22

Hello ladies. 
I'm eather 3 or 4 dpo. *conflicted opks* still getting some irregular pos then neg then pos but I had my first pos and that's what I'm sticking to. Think I ovulated the day after the first pos opk. So couting from first pos and on. Going to be testing a little early on the 27th. Wanna see if we can say we are egggspecting in easter;)


----------



## kaylab22

Also we have bbd. Every other day since the first day of my ended af. So I should have covered my basis regardless of what the opks say. 
So far I have gotten loads of creamy cm. Which last cycle didn't have at all........ and last time I had it like this I was pregnant with my now 2 year old. ;)


----------



## kaylab22

abanana2010 said:


> So... 7/8dpo I tested .. i threw up once yesterday am and this am. Also headache three days and extremely tited... sorry it's been a few days since posting... i have felt crappy.

I definitely see it


----------



## clara_nb

Kaylab -- Sounds like a good sign! I would so love to give my family (and myself lol) this wonderful gift for Easter. I think it's a sign for me... my cycle was affected by my HSG test at the beginning of the month-- it was extended by about 1 week. This meant I should have started AF (or not!!!!) on 03/22 or 03/23, but now I'm not likely to expect it until 03/29 or 03/30. I was hoping to do a cute reveal at Easter to my parents and inlaws (no one else in case things don't stick), but my parents are now going out of town to see my sister and her son on the weekend so there's still time as I'm celebrating Easter with them later on! 

I'm having a hard time keeping occupied, but with a really busy work week ahead it should be much easier. Keeping FX for everyone!!!


----------



## kaylab22

Let this be our month ladies 
Sticky beans to all
Baby dust


----------



## kaylab22

Really think this is my month. If not then I might have hormone issues. I been so fertile. I have 3 blessings. 2 were not planned 
Had my daughter and on her 1st birthday was pregnant again with my son. And conceived my third son on the first try. Had mirina since and hoping that hasn't affected my chances. I have had 2 cycles since. But one at 28 days apart and next at 34. When I got pregnant the first try went by a 28 day cycle. ... but last cycle I went by a 28 cycle and od. A whole week later. Probably due to the stress of trying. This will be our last baby so I'm praying for my BFP and hope it's a babygirl lol. I hope this works. ..my opks.confused me think I may just read them wrong but regardless I have bbd every other day and will continue tell af shows.


----------



## kaylab22

clara_nb said:


> Kaylab -- Sounds like a good sign! I would so love to give my family (and myself lol) this wonderful gift for Easter. I think it's a sign for me... my cycle was affected by my HSG test at the beginning of the month-- it was extended by about 1 week. This meant I should have started AF (or not!!!!) on 03/22 or 03/23, but now I'm not likely to expect it until 03/29 or 03/30. I was hoping to do a cute reveal at Easter to my parents and inlaws (no one else in case things don't stick), but my parents are now going out of town to see my sister and her son on the weekend so there's still time as I'm celebrating Easter with them later on!
> 
> I'm having a hard time keeping occupied, but with a really busy work week ahead it should be much easier. Keeping FX for everyone!!!



Ya I thought of that to. Kinda don't wanna do a reveal tell it's confirmed by a doctor. Cause I won't believe it tell then with my last baby I took 6 pregnancy test then went and got 2 digital and went to planned parent hood. I still was in shock and didn't believe it tell my doctor confirmed but that would be such a cute reveal but that's only 10dpo so I'd be lucky to have it show.... but with my last I found out at 3 weeks 2 days. So 8dpo. And it was blazing pos. Baby dust to u. When r u testing? ?? On easter? ??


----------



## TanyaW

Yeah I think I will test on Sat, so if I got a positive, which honestly if I did I'm just too fertile, but I think I'll do something cute like buy an extra large egg, put the pregnancy test inside, and hide with the the girls Easter eggs. Let them find it and bring it to us, maybe write daddy on it. He won't know what to think lol


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Thays a cute idea Tanya.... 
I've been blessed with 5 babies and a stepson ranging between 11 and 4... My fiance and I r TTC or first child together... (i have from previous relationship and he has one from a previous one.) we just wanna complete our family and I know I was very fertile before... Got prego almost immediately after getting iud removed but I've had the implanon for 3 yrs (2011-2014) then the nexplanon from 2014 til Mar 2nd this yr... So I'm hoping I am one of them lucky ones that does fall prego immediately cuz I can't handle my periods... They r 9-12 days of heavy heavy bleeding and horrible horrible cramps... Have to be on BC that stops periods... Hope we all get BFP soon!!!


----------



## TanyaW

Well lots of baby dust to you KarmaLeigh I would def want to get pregnant if my periods were like that, I only had one instance this month so the odds are pretty small but not ruling it out because it's happened to me before


----------



## NightFire598

Good luck everyone!


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Yeah it sucks... My fiance hasn't seen me on my monthly cuz I've always been on some type of birth control to stop them... 3 of my children were birth control babies... So I'm just really hoping that I get my BFP soon... With how I've been feeling since yesterday I might make an appt to the Dr tomorrow or Tuesday... I don't remember ever feeling like this with my last pregnancies but I also wasn't paying attention to my body then either so IDK... But I'm feeling shaky like I was last night again... Started about 20min ago... I was a bit jittery earlier but this is different... IDK I hate this... I have no clue what cycle day I'm on since i haven't had AF yet....


----------



## chitown28

Welcome all- hope this turns into a lucky thread! Well it just passed midnight here, so that means t-minus 7 calendar days until testing. I have a business trip this week to so hopefully the time will fly by. How is everyone doing and feeling? Anyone have exciting plans to stay busy this week?


----------



## SassyV

Ladies serious question. How possible is it for me to get a BFN 2 days before my expected AF be an actual BFP? My question is I tested 2 days before AF is due and got a BFN. Is there any hope for me this month??? So sad!!!! please help.


----------



## Kjr9

Still no sign of AF. I thought I felt her yesterday but it was a false alarm. I took a CB test yesterday that was a BFN. When I woke up this morning, it was a faint positive or an evap. That makes 5 faint positives/evaps since Wednesday. I've gone crazy testing before and I've never gotten an evap ever. Even after reading it hours out of the time limit. They were always starkly negative.


----------



## romans8

Hi ladies! Can i join please?? My Af due on 28th. Sending positive vibes to u all :)


----------



## NightFire598

Welcome romans!

Sassy there is always a chance until af shows. You could have too little hcg in your system to be picked up on tests just yet. Hang in there.

No plans here chitown. Kinda feeling like crap this morning. Woke up at 3am took temp and then had to pee (I never have to pee in the middle of the night). Now I'm gassy and nauseous and super tired since I couldn't fall back asleep. 

Hang in there kjr. Not out until af shows. 

Baby dust everyone!


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

Hi ladies. Can I join too? Due AF around 27th/28th. Not sure when I ovulated as I wasn't temping or anything. Thanks


----------



## Weebles

I don't know when I ovulated either and it makes me feel so out of sorts this month. Like I'm missing out on the tww countdown or something. To top it off I am STILL sick so I can't even symptom spot and I love that " hmmm, could be" feeling. The only good thing about it all is I'm not feeling an urge to poas so I will save a few bucks this month.


----------



## NightFire598

Weebles being sick could.he a good thing!

This is the first.month that I know exactly when I ovulated do I'm not guessing how many dpo I am.


----------



## USAFWife319

I had some cramping and ewcm yesterday and we dtd. Fx it happens this month!


----------



## TanyaW

Anyone else having shortness of breath, seems really weird for me


----------



## glong88

USAFWife319 said:


> I had some cramping and ewcm yesterday and we dtd. Fx it happens this month!

Do you think you ovulated late?


----------



## USAFWife319

TanyaW said:


> Anyone else having shortness of breath, seems really weird for me

I've been having to take deep breaths lately


----------



## glong88

Who testing and when? 

I want to hold out until Sunday/Monday but will likely start Thursday/Friday


----------



## USAFWife319

I'm probably going to wait until at least Monday if I can. Af is due Wednesday


----------



## glong88

USAFWife319 said:


> I'm probably going to wait until at least Monday if I can. Af is due Wednesday

My AF due Thursday/Friday next week.


----------



## chitown28

Join us Monday 3/28 testers :)

I have no symptoms still other than being super exhausted today. Although, that could just be a case of the Monday's and that I couldn't fall asleep until 1 something last night. I'm pretty excited about this cycle though. Even if it doesn't happen for me I'm excited for the hope that it will happen to others on this thread!

One week down, one to go!


----------



## NightFire598

AF according to one app is the 28th and the other app due the 31st. So...im hoping to wait til the 28th. I have some cheapies I could do before than but I really want to try and wait.

I feel like crap today. Dizzy, bathroom issues, and nauseous now. Trying to drink water but every drink I take makes me burp. Yesterday my cm was creamy but dry..idk if that's cuz I didn't drink enough though cuz I barely drank any water until like 8 last night.


----------



## chitown28

Yay, please wait with me until the 28th!!! If you cave, then I'll probably cave...but I really don't want to :)

Your symptoms sound really promising!


----------



## NightFire598

I hope so. I want it so bad! 

Gotta stick together girl and refrain from tempation


----------



## USAFWife319

I'm exhausted and I'm peeing a lot. Trying to wait until at least 3/28 to test


----------



## TanyaW

I'm going to test either sat/sun only because I've always gotten a bfp by 12dpo in the past and I would want to tell my husband on Easter just for memories, if I am pregnant it's def our last so I want to make it special, not like my other ones where I just gave him the tests lol


----------



## KarmaLeigh

So ladies I need some opinions so Ive been testing with HPT for almost 2weeks now and they have always been stark white BFNs even when I take them apart and inspect it closely LOL. So I took one on Saturday and of course stark white BFN but tested this morning and its stark white on top but on the side I can see a lil dot of pink but on the test from Saturday there was nothing and still is nothing not sure if you ladies can see it on here but let me know what you think That was my last test til my ICs show up Non of my tests have had this dot on the side... The one on top is from Saturday and the one on the bottom is from today. I circled and put an arrow where I see it
 



Attached Files:







Capture+_2016-03-21-09-09-10.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## TanyaW

Just personally I feel that's a far distance between lines, however I've never used an ic so that may be how they are set up, wait a couple of days and try again! Good luck


----------



## glong88

May be dye run ?


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Tanya that's what I was thinking too just never seen that on any of my other test... Imma test when my ic gets delivered but won't be til probably next week


----------



## NightFire598

Karma how many dpo are you? Could just be testing too soon for them to pick it up.


----------



## clara_nb

NightFire598 said:


> AF according to one app is the 28th and the other app due the 31st. So...im hoping to wait til the 28th. I have some cheapies I could do before than but I really want to try and wait.
> 
> I feel like crap today. Dizzy, bathroom issues, and nauseous now. Trying to drink water but every drink I take makes me burp. Yesterday my cm was creamy but dry..idk if that's cuz I didn't drink enough though cuz I barely drank any water until like 8 last night.

It does sound promising! FX for you, and for everyone else! 

Today I'm only 4 DPO so I'm not expecting to have symptoms -- but I do keep feeling a sensation (wouldn't call it pain, but it's kind of like a tugging) on my lower left side where my fallopian tube would be... I'm hoping that's a little bean making its way down the tube! 

Waiting until 3/30 is going to be so hard but hopefully it will all be worth it! Like I've said this is our 12th month of TTC (9th official try). I'm not blessed with the same fertility many of you have talked about, plus there is the added complication of relying on a 25 y/o donor with jobs in two different cities to factor in, lol. We will have some hilarious stories at the end of all of this. This isn't a pity party or anything, I am just frustrated and want a happy ending :) :crib:


----------



## chitown28

Hoping your little bean is traveling! Understand your frustration and really hoping this is your month. I'm sure it's very difficult working with a donor and scheduling/location complications. 

I agree and also hope we get some great stories out of all this! If anyone has any funny stories as of now - feel free to share :). I could use some light-hearted fun right now!


----------



## kaylab22

4dpo.... and just think ladies at least 1 or more of us will probably get a bfp there's always 1 or more in the group who gets one. So just think some of us are pregannt right now;) wish it could be all of us;) baby dust to all!!!! And hopefully some of us can get our bfp on easter so we can do our ideas. 
I'm thinking if I am. That I'll get a big egg and right a note that says we are having a baby and put it in the hunt to fund and have my daughter sound it out and read it aloud;) then for my family have a big egg. With a cute note inside with the test saying we are EGGGSPECTING. 
Please let it be true;)


----------



## kaylab22

But little risky as I'll be 10dpo on easter


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Nightfire- I honestly have no idea what dpo I am... I had my nexplanon takin out on Mar 2nd... Fiance and I are TTC. But on the 9th-11th I had this brownish pink ewcm type discharge and have been feeling really "off" (if that makes sense) and I have been pg before and kinda recall the same feelings but not really... Most of the early pg symptoms I already deal with like always peeing and chronic low back but yesterday and today I've been real jittery after drinking coffee and I'm one of them all day coffee drinkers and can go to sleep after drinking a pot of coffee... So that's super new plus the dizziness and lightheadedness and feeling like Imma faint is all new...


----------



## clara_nb

Kaylab, could also work for the next few weeks with the spring theme -- although it will be suspicious as to why you're doing ANOTHER egg hunt :) 

Thanks Chitown -- I needed that! 

Here's a funny story. Sometimes we have to travel to meet up with Donor before or after his shift (he does shiftwork for his profession). It's a little over an hour's drive. Although we have family in the city he works in, it would be very awkward to knock on their doors and ask if we could inseminate at their house, lol. At first we were like, 'What do we do? The sperm will all die if we wait until we get home!' So we decided to park in the parking lot of an abandoned building, and inseminate right then and there, in broad daylight! We bring lots of blankets and towels to cover up/ lay on the car seat, but it's hilarious nonetheless in the back seat of our small sedan! We really have it down to a science now -- we can get everything done in less than 5 minutes! And no one is the wiser :)


----------



## NightFire598

Good luck Clara and kaylab. 

Out of curiosity should the side that cramped during ovulation be the same side that hurts during implantation or should it be both?

On my eay to work this morning the right side of my back was throbbing...now it's my left. I'm less naseous after eating. I ate breakfast and a snack as I always do but a big lunch has helped it seems. Hoping it's a good sign. 

I'm so worried that I still won't get my bfp.


----------



## kaylab22

clara_nb said:



> Kaylab, could also work for the next few weeks with the spring theme -- although it will be suspicious as to why you're doing ANOTHER egg hunt :)
> 
> Thanks Chitown -- I needed that!
> 
> Here's a funny story. Sometimes we have to travel to meet up with Donor before or after his shift (he does shiftwork for his profession). It's a little over an hour's drive. Although we have family in the city he works in, it would be very awkward to knock on their doors and ask if we could inseminate at their house, lol. At first we were like, 'What do we do? The sperm will all die if we wait until we get home!' So we decided to park in the parking lot of an abandoned building, and inseminate right then and there, in broad daylight! We bring lots of blankets and towels to cover up/ lay on the car seat, but it's hilarious nonetheless in the back seat of our small sedan! We really have it down to a science now -- we can get everything done in less than 5 minutes! And no one is the wiser :)



Although it is a funny story. I would like to say I'm sorry for what u have to go through. I guess somtimes people.take forgranted of our own abilities to reproduce. I wish u so much luck on ur journey. And hope u get ur bfp. I will definitely feel more grateful.


----------



## clara_nb

NightFire598 said:


> Good luck Clara and kaylab.
> *
> Out of curiosity should the side that cramped during ovulation be the same side that hurts during implantation or should it be both?*
> 
> On my eay to work this morning the right side of my back was throbbing...now it's my left. I'm less naseous after eating. I ate breakfast and a snack as I always do but a big lunch has helped it seems. Hoping it's a good sign.
> 
> I'm so worried that I still won't get my bfp.

I am pretty sure that the pain isn't necessarily in the same place for ovulation and implantation, as the fertilized egg travels into the uterus and implants there and not in the tube (hopefully). I've heard a lot of people talk about back pain as an early pg sign, so hopefully that's what's happening for you! 

I think the hardest part of the TWW is the lack of control. Before that point we can control when we BD (to an extent), we often POAS daily to catch that LH surge and/or we temp to make sure ovulation happened, but then after ovulation we can't do another damn thing but rest and try to relax. I don't know about you ladies but I'm the WORST at relaxing -- I'm a control freak to the max! I have tried doing guided meditations and yoga (nothing too out there lest Bean not implant!), but it's temporary relief at best. It is nice to have a community this time around! None of my friends are TTC (to my knowledge) and DW is lovely but definitely not as invested in this part of the process as I am given that it's my body. 

Thank you Kaylab -- I know I have learned a lot from this process and I know others out there have had a much worse time than I have. I'm very lucky that all my "parts" are working (to my knowledge) and it's really just a matter of time. Others don't have it so good. I know I will be thinking twice before I do a big Facebook reveal-- you never know who is out there and struggling!


----------



## TanyaW

I second that!! Good luck to everyone! I wish I could donate my fertility. Honestly, my first ob diagnosed me with PCOS and told me I might never conceive. I went on birth control because I was in college, and incidentally wound up pregnant while on Bc in my last year. I almost died but I graduated on time. I did worry if it was a coincidence but then when my husband wanted a second and I gave him 1 cycle to do it, well needless to say I have two kids lol! I also lost a grand total 140 lbs so that helped a ton! Also Clara your post made me crack up! I would so do the same thing bahaha


----------



## chitown28

clara_nb said:


> Kaylab, could also work for the next few weeks with the spring theme -- although it will be suspicious as to why you're doing ANOTHER egg hunt :)
> 
> Thanks Chitown -- I needed that!
> 
> Here's a funny story. Sometimes we have to travel to meet up with Donor before or after his shift (he does shiftwork for his profession). It's a little over an hour's drive. Although we have family in the city he works in, it would be very awkward to knock on their doors and ask if we could inseminate at their house, lol. At first we were like, 'What do we do? The sperm will all die if we wait until we get home!' So we decided to park in the parking lot of an abandoned building, and inseminate right then and there, in broad daylight! We bring lots of blankets and towels to cover up/ lay on the car seat, but it's hilarious nonetheless in the back seat of our small sedan! We really have it down to a science now -- we can get everything done in less than 5 minutes! And no one is the wiser :)

OMG Clara, this is too funny! I seriously starting laughing out loud at my desk at work. It reminds me of two teenagers getting frisky in a car. Ohhhh the struggles to go through for a BFP! Fingers extra crossed that it's your month!

I DEFINITELY feel the same way about a big Facebook reveal. My first pregnancy was in November 2015 and resulted in an early miscarriage. I swear ever since then my Facebook newsfeed is CONSTANTLY filled with people announcing their pregnancies. Sometimes it gets a little hard, especially if their due dates are close to where mine would have been. 

However, I did see one friend recently post on Fbook that she was expecting her rainbow baby, and a lot of people were commenting about how their children were rainbows. THAT post made me feel really hopeful!


----------



## chitown28

TanyaW said:


> I second that!! Good luck to everyone! I wish I could donate my fertility. Honestly, my first ob diagnosed me with PCOS and told me I might never conceive. I went on birth control because I was in college, and incidentally wound up pregnant while on Bc in my last year. I almost died but I graduated on time. I did worry if it was a coincidence but then when my husband wanted a second and I gave him 1 cycle to do it, well needless to say I have two kids lol! I also lost a grand total 140 lbs so that helped a ton! Also Clara your post made me crack up! I would so do the same thing bahaha

Congrats on the two kiddos you have - here's hoping for 1 more! Also congrats on the weight loss, that is INCREDIBLE!!! Can you give me some of your fertility and also some of your motivation? :)


----------



## TanyaW

Lol chi town I wish!! With my first I had gestational diabetes, so I had to meet with a dietician. It was eye opening on how terrible I was eating and how I was living! I tell her all the time she saved my life! Soo advice if you can be miserable for 2 weeks then you can do anything! For 2 weeks while you detox you hate everyone, and you crave everything. However, you have to stay strong!! I only eat healthy carbs, whole grains, fruit etc, lean meats and veggies! No pasta, no white/wheat bread. Also I am fast food and pop free for 4 years!! And well exercising is never easy but hey the endorphins keep me very happy lol


----------



## NightFire598

chitown28 said:


> TanyaW said:
> 
> 
> I second that!! Good luck to everyone! I wish I could donate my fertility. Honestly, my first ob diagnosed me with PCOS and told me I might never conceive. I went on birth control because I was in college, and incidentally wound up pregnant while on Bc in my last year. I almost died but I graduated on time. I did worry if it was a coincidence but then when my husband wanted a second and I gave him 1 cycle to do it, well needless to say I have two kids lol! I also lost a grand total 140 lbs so that helped a ton! Also Clara your post made me crack up! I would so do the same thing bahaha
> 
> Congrats on the two kiddos you have - here's hoping for 1 more! Also congrats on the weight loss, that is INCREDIBLE!!! Can you give me some of your fertility and also some of your motivation? :)Click to expand...

I second both this notions! Lol


----------



## USAFWife319

Anyone having a more rapid heartbeat and having to take deep breaths?


----------



## kaylab22

Is anyone else 4dpo?


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Usawife.... Actually I have been on and off since last night... I don't like it


----------



## USAFWife319

kaylab22 said:


> Is anyone else 4dpo?

I believe I am



KarmaLeigh said:


> Usawife.... Actually I have been on and off since last night... I don't like it

I don't either. I remember having a fast heartbeat early with my last but I don't remember when it started


----------



## clara_nb

kaylab22 said:


> Is anyone else 4dpo?

I am!


----------



## TanyaW

Not having a rapid heartbeat (I have a low resting heart rate as is) however I get moments of shortness of breath.


----------



## NightFire598

I'm 5dpo. Starting to get slight cramping along with the back aches. Ugh I hope this is my month!!?!?!? 

I don't think I've had a wierd heartbeat...but I'm having more asthma attacks


----------



## USAFWife319

I'm sorry I am 5dpo not 4dpo


----------



## LilBit85

my AF is due on 29-31, But we hope I dont see a AF this month lol. Baby dust to all. In my TWW now and I feel like I'm going to go insane. I am currenlty 3DPO


----------



## NightFire598

Welcome lilbit!


----------



## kaylab22

clara_nb said:


> kaylab22 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else 4dpo?
> 
> I am!Click to expand...

 When u planning on testing


----------



## Weebles

I'm still sick with this terrible cold, ugh!! While a couple people have said it can be a good thing it's getting harder and harder to tell myself that day after day. There's like what, a week left of waiting now, right?? I'm so excited. I don't think I'll make it in time for an Easter announcement but I can work with April fools day too, I'm not going to be picky.


----------



## hope2bee

Hi everyone! 
Can I join..my af is suppose to be due 3/28 or 3/29. I've been having some symptoms and hope my mind is not playing games with me. Stay strong everyone.


----------



## kaylab22

Ugh, I'm cramping, nausea, back pain, ;, ( I feel terrible and cm dried upn;, (


----------



## NightFire598

kaylab22 said:


> Ugh, I'm cramping, nausea, back pain, ;, ( I feel terrible and cm dried upn;, (



My cm was very light yesterday as well. Creamy but by the time I went to the bathroom it was dry on my panties each time. :( 

Today no cramping yet but I've only been up an hour. Back hurts a little. Slightly nauseous and nose is runny this morning. Throat goes from sore to ok depending on the minute it seems. I just feel off today and I don't know if it's good or bad.


----------



## NightFire598

Does anyone else feel how they do when af arrives? (Minus the pain...)


----------



## TanyaW

I don't feel exactly like period more bloated! But I ate terrible yesterday so that's prob from the result of that. My breasts are tender which they rarely are for me, however last month they did that as well. So weird. I still have creamy cm though, def not dry like last month at this time. My cp was so high this morning I couldn't reach it, however that was my first time testing at that time so it doesn't count, I'll check later! Got a full day with two toddlers and a trip to the Easter bunny today so should be good to keep me nice and distracted. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## NightFire598

Sounds like you have a very busy day today! Lucky girl.

I'm def very bloated (since yesterday afternoon I haven't been able to button both bottoms on my jeans at work...thankful I have long sweaters.)


----------



## romans8

Had cramping last night thought it could be implantation.... but I tjink that would be quite late as I'm 9 or10dpo today. Thoughts??? X


----------



## NightFire598

I've heard anywhere from 6 to 10 dpo is the average


----------



## chitown28

I just landed in North Carolina so I'll thankfully be busy the next couple of days. No symptoms still for me....


----------



## glong88

Im 6dpo today.... Temptation is getting the better of me. I may use cheapy from tomorrow he he I only have 1 frer left so saving that for Saturday of Sunday 10-11dpo x


----------



## NightFire598

Lol uh oh. Resist temptation girl! Lol


----------



## Weebles

Oh no! Hold off testing. As soon as someone does it I'm going to have a hard time not following suit. Haha. To be honest I feel nothing, just this cold. Maaaybe I feel like my uterus is "full" but it's not like cramping and such is out if the norm for me.


----------



## mrscletus

Hey ladies- so I know its later in the 2ww, but I need something to distract me. This wait is killing me. More or less because I think I am out this month. Just don't feel very confident and I just want AF to get here so I can get on to the next month.

There are a lot of ladies on here very close to the same schedule. I am 7dpo today... af due on the 28th


----------



## USAFWife319

I'm feeling a bit nauseous this morning. I know it's early though. Peak implantation day would be March 25 which is actually the first anniversary of our sons passing.


----------



## NightFire598

I'm sorry usaf:-( 

I've recently become dizzy and nauseous while standing today.


----------



## SassyV

Expecting AF today in the evening prob... Hope she doesn't come! had a dream I was pregnant also (I'm sure my paranoia!) slightly sore breasts.


----------



## NightFire598

Hope af stays away sassy!


----------



## edbarnett2016

I'm due anywhere between tomorrow and Saturday. Stinks not knowing my cycle length yet! Negative $ store test today.


----------



## TanyaW

Oh man just went for my jog, my breasts sure did not appreciate this sports bra. If I was symptom spotting I'd say this is the only one that's def a sign for me. However, could be caused from any kind of hormone fluctuation. Good luck edbarnett and sassy you guys are so close!


----------



## NightFire598

TanyaW said:


> Oh man just went for my jog, my breasts sure did not appreciate this sports bra. If I was symptom spotting I'd say this is the only one that's def a sign for me. However, could be caused from any kind of hormone fluctuation. Good luck edbarnett and sassy you guys are so close!

Agreed, it's not unusal for mine to hurt. Especially since over the past year they've gone from 34c to 34dd. Tmi sorry. Lmao


----------



## TanyaW

Lol mine went from 44ddd to 38c/d so no worries lol it is actually weird for mine to be sore, they haven't been sore since I stopped producing milk which was idk maybe a year ago


----------



## NightFire598

Well hopefully it's a sign! FX for you


----------



## NightFire598

Just had that fluttering heart feeling some of you were talking about yesterday. Took my pulse and it was at 102 bpm. 
Don't know if it's a sign or if it's because my husband just spent 10k which is everything we were saving for down payment when we move.


----------



## clara_nb

kaylab22 said:


> clara_nb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaylab22 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else 4dpo?
> 
> I am!Click to expand...
> 
> When u planning on testingClick to expand...

It's been a helluva day today at work so I have been nice and distracted. I plan on testing on 03/29 or 03/30... and not before then if I can at all help it! My LP is usually 11 or 12 days and I'm due to start AF on 03/29 (but hoping she doesn't show of course). Last night I was up again in the night to pee (very unusual) but I've been eating canned soup due to being so busy and not cooking, lol. There's so much sodium in that stuff I thought it was why I've been peeing up a storm, but I peed like 8 times today (not even kidding, it was once an hour at work) and I didn't have soup today. I didn't drink more water than I usually do either. I'm also having sore BB's but that's typical for me as I had a reduction 2 yrs ago and scar tissue + hormonal changes = soreness! 

I'm 5 DPO today and it feels like forever until I can test! For all you ladies experiencing shortness of breath/heart palpitations, I have heard that is a sign because of increased blood flow through the veins. Are you noticing more pronounced/darker veins on your chest? I thought I might be last night while changing for bed but I think I'm just seeing things... 

FX for everyone!!!


----------



## romans8

I ache everywhere! And feel so tired. I might test tomorrow.... really want to hold off til saturday but I'm rubbish at self restraint


----------



## NightFire598

clara_nb said:


> kaylab22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clara_nb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaylab22 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else 4dpo?
> 
> I am!Click to expand...
> 
> When u planning on testingClick to expand...
> 
> It's been a helluva day today at work so I have been nice and distracted. I plan on testing on 03/29 or 03/30... and not before then if I can at all help it! My LP is usually 11 or 12 days and I'm due to start AF on 03/29 (but hoping she doesn't show of course). Last night I was up again in the night to pee (very unusual) but I've been eating canned soup due to being so busy and not cooking, lol. There's so much sodium in that stuff I thought it was why I've been peeing up a storm, but I peed like 8 times today (not even kidding, it was once an hour at work) and I didn't have soup today. I didn't drink more water than I usually do either. I'm also having sore BB's but that's typical for me as I had a reduction 2 yrs ago and scar tissue + hormonal changes = soreness!
> 
> I'm 5 DPO today and it feels like forever until I can test! For all you ladies experiencing shortness of breath/heart palpitations, I have heard that is a sign because of increased blood flow through the veins. Are you noticing more pronounced/darker veins on your chest? I thought I might be last night while changing for bed but I think I'm just seeing things...
> 
> FX for everyone!!!Click to expand...

Yesterday the only thing I noticed was that my right aeriola(sp) is larger than it used to be (was maybe an inch and a half now it's 2 inches..) and it's more bumpy than usual. My left was bumpy too but not larger. Idk. I feel like my body is playing tricks on me. I


----------



## kaylab22

Creamy cm is back... good sign. Cramps r still here. Feel like I'm on af but not....


----------



## TanyaW

Heart palpitations and SOB are the biggest sign for me. I get crazy heart palpitations during pregnancy, my last was so bad I had a heart ultrasound and ekg. Everything was normal thank goodness but I really hate them. My shortness of breath has subsided so really all I have is creamy cm, high cervix, minor cramps, and sore bb's. All of those symptoms can come and go on there own so only time will tell


----------



## edbarnett2016

I. Can't. Stop. Taking. Tests... :( All NEGATIVE of course! (Dollar Tree brand) I can't afford another First Response type test until payday next week, ha ha ha. That's one way to make myself wait :-\ Just used my last cheapie! WHYYY!!!!

Boobs are hella sore.... I haven't had sore boobs since I was in high school. lol Barely had them when I was pregnant with my first.


----------



## TanyaW

I have been there Edbarnett lol! I'm so glad I have no tests, and I prob won't pick one up until Friday on my lunch at work. You'd be surprised the looks you get when you have two toddlers and buy a pregnancy test, ppl give you like this oh I'm sorry look lol they don't even know me! 

Btw we did see the Easter bunny, my second one straight up hit the bunny and ran away yelling NO!!! Poor baby we traumatized them with these characters haha


----------



## clara_nb

TanyaW said:


> I have been there Edbarnett lol! I'm so glad I have no tests, and I prob won't pick one up until Friday on my lunch at work. You'd be surprised the looks you get when you have two toddlers and buy a pregnancy test, ppl give you like this oh I'm sorry look lol they don't even know me!
> 
> Btw we did see the Easter bunny, *my second one straight up hit the bunny and ran away yelling NO!!! Poor baby we traumatized them with these characters* haha

LOL I have always been a bit scared of the Easter Bunny -- have you ever seen the Buzzfeed article with the creepy bunny pics? If you want a laugh I'd highly suggest it! https://www.buzzfeed.com/briangalin...photos-that-will-haunt-your-dreams#.usmKLxwQM


----------



## hope2bee

yeah it mightve been too early. Depending on your dpo, I say wait at least 10-12 dpo. I'm so eager to test too but hard with this SOB and uterus pain.


----------



## TanyaW

Omg I'm dying those are terrifying!! It doesn't surprise me honesty she's very shy, she doesn't even really like people bahaha


----------



## edbarnett2016

TanyaW said:


> I have been there Edbarnett lol! I'm so glad I have no tests, and I prob won't pick one up until Friday on my lunch at work. You'd be surprised the looks you get when you have two toddlers and buy a pregnancy test, ppl give you like this oh I'm sorry look lol they don't even know me!
> 
> Btw we did see the Easter bunny, my second one straight up hit the bunny and ran away yelling NO!!! Poor baby we traumatized them with these characters haha

I'm waiting to take mine to "The Bunny" - I always thought it was a fun sentiment but the more I see the variety of costumes these bunnies have. They're downright horror film material lol But - fun memories ha ha ha ha.


----------



## edbarnett2016

hope2bee said:


> yeah it mightve been too early. Depending on your dpo, I say wait at least 10-12 dpo. I'm so eager to test too but hard with this SOB and uterus pain.

Maybe it was too early. What does SOB mean. :-\


----------



## edbarnett2016

edbarnett2016 said:


> hope2bee said:
> 
> 
> yeah it mightve been too early. Depending on your dpo, I say wait at least 10-12 dpo. I'm so eager to test too but hard with this SOB and uterus pain.
> 
> Maybe it was too early. What does SOB mean. :-\Click to expand...

I figured it out. Shortness of Breath! Wishful for you all!


----------



## kaylab22

Omg omg I'm freaking out...... so just went potty. And noticed very light pink on toilet paper. I'm praying it's implantation. And not turn into af


----------



## hope2bee

edbarnett2016 said:


> hope2bee said:
> 
> 
> yeah it mightve been too early. Depending on your dpo, I say wait at least 10-12 dpo. I'm so eager to test too but hard with this SOB and uterus pain.
> 
> Maybe it was too early. What does SOB mean. :-\Click to expand...


shortness of breath. Just to a point that I find myself catching a breather. I don't have any history of asthma. Feels like a ran a mile. :sleep:


----------



## kaylab22

That would be 11 days early for af.... but I'm been crampimg so really scared right now...


----------



## hope2bee

kaylab22 said:


> Omg omg I'm freaking out...... so just went potty. And noticed very light pink on toilet paper. I'm praying it's implantation. And not turn into af

Theres still hope. Hope its just implantation.


----------



## USAFWife319

Starting to have some cramping now


----------



## kaylab22

I'm so nervous right now... I'm scared to even go potty this is way to early for af. I'm 5dpo. So I'm really holding hope it's implantation.... I'm shacking I'm so nervous... cause if I don't start then my hopes of a bfp will be greater


----------



## NightFire598

Its getting harder and harder not to test..

Tanya your daughter is a girl.after my own heart...punched a clown once lol


----------



## NightFire598

kaylab22 said:


> I'm so nervous right now... I'm scared to even go potty this is way to early for af. I'm 5dpo. So I'm really holding hope it's implantation.... I'm shacking I'm so nervous... cause if I don't start then my hopes of a bfp will be greater

FX it's not AF early. Hope you get your bfp.


----------



## clara_nb

kaylab22 said:


> I'm so nervous right now... I'm scared to even go potty this is way to early for af. I'm 5dpo. So I'm really holding hope it's implantation.... I'm shacking I'm so nervous... cause if I don't start then my hopes of a bfp will be greater

That would be really early for AF-- FX that this is implantation!!!!


----------



## kaylab22

What does FX mean??? And thanks ladies I'm really nervous. I had shocking pain low down ... went potty just a tiny tiny dot


----------



## clara_nb

kaylab22 said:


> What does FX mean??? And thanks ladies I'm really nervous. I had shocking pain low down ... went potty just a tiny tiny dot

FX= fingers crossed. Try to do something to distract yourself maybe? I know it's easier said than done..


----------



## kaylab22

Lol I am my sister here. And i was like freaking and couldn't tell her cause decided not to tell everyone we are ttc. Family is judemental.


----------



## TanyaW

kaylab22 said:


> Lol I am my sister here. And i was like freaking and couldn't tell her cause decided not to tell everyone we are ttc. Family is judemental.

Isn't it a shame? If I am pregnant it will be between my hubby and I until I literally am showing.


----------



## kaylab22

TanyaW said:


> kaylab22 said:
> 
> 
> Lol I am my sister here. And i was like freaking and couldn't tell her cause decided not to tell everyone we are ttc. Family is judemental.
> 
> Isn't it a shame? If I am pregnant it will be between my hubby and I until I literally am showing.Click to expand...


Ya. To judgemental. But my life is great. Have a house steady income ,cars everything we need and been with my husband for 7 years o and father to my kids. No reason to judge.. but guess family can be a pain in the behind.


----------



## NightFire598

Family can be harsh. We will only tell a select few until we have to tell everyone


----------



## kaylab22

Just small small drops.


----------



## NightFire598

Lol so I just had to explain to my DH how getting pregnant actually works. All men seem to learn is how the process starts but not what the woman goes through after


----------



## hope2bee

kaylab22 said:


> What does FX mean??? And thanks ladies I'm really nervous. I had shocking pain low down ... went potty just a tiny tiny dot

Omg thats a hopeful sign. I've never heard of AF coming at 5dpo. That's just too weird, its gotta be implantation. With my first pregnancy, I had implantation of pink discharge for a few days.


----------



## kaylab22

It's not af. But upon wiping I noticed I had a slight tear down there. Looked with a mirror. Didn't see no blood coming from it. So now I donna if it was implantation and the rip if from wiping so much checking for blood. Or if it wad the route cause. I have dabbed the tear and no blood so now idk


----------



## kaylab22

But didn't feel a tear tell after wiping 10xs


----------



## kaylab22

Update. Tmi warned 
OK so after I got the first tint smudge of pink I got exsited but scared. So I kept checking and checking and checking not once did I feel a cut or anything more of a strech. I'm sure u ladies no what I mean. It wasn't a actual cut just like a strech/tear. So after wiping atleast 10 xs. I felt like a pinch and looked and found the strech. I did a cm check while in the shower like 2 hrs before and didn't have it then. First wipe when found the pink didn't feel any strech. So after finding that I dabbed the strech with toilet paper and got absolutely no blood from the strech. So I tried irrating it a lil still no blood from the strech. And the blood was very light and was a drop the strech is long so the imprint didn't match eather. So I don't no. The strech did not apear to draw blood and if it did I think it would be bright not pink. So idk what to think. I don't believe it's from that. But can't be absolutely ruled out.
But I'm only 5dpo. So I'm not gonna trip.on it to much. The cramping has been persistent. 
Let's just hope a BFP on Sunday


----------



## hope2bee

Great to hear it wasnt your af. Goodluck to you all!! 

I cant seem to lay on my tummy anymore, its not comfortable anymore. Maybe cuz I'm so bloated and wearing jeans is not comfy either. I'd rather just stay home and wear pajamas. I'm about 7dpo and the lower uterine pain are coming and going for awhile. It's so hard to not tell anyone at home whats going on. This is the only place I can really talk too.


----------



## Lynne78

Hi Ladies, I'm new to the site and hope you don't mind me joining in so late. I'm currently 10dpo and waiting for my BFP or the :witch: to arrive on 3/29. Had quite a few symptoms so far but trying not to get my hopes up too much. Mainly unusual lower back pain, some cramping, tugging/pulling sensation in my pelvic area, totally gone off coffee and sitting right next to the kitchen at work is proving difficult as some of the smells are just really setting me off in a bad way. Sending baby dust to you all x


----------



## NightFire598

Hope you read my mind! The bloat is so uncomfortable I'm unbuttoning my jeans when sitting at work. 

Welcome lynne! Baby dust to you!
I don't know how to describe the sensation I was having this morning in my pelvic area...but it was odd. Not painful but annoying. No more heart fluttering from what I can tell and my temp has dropped a little. Still hopeful because of everything else. Very gassy still. Nausea and dizziness come and go. Keep sneezing and very tired. Fingers crossed...


----------



## SassyV

hope2bee said:


> Great to hear it wasnt your af. Goodluck to you all!!
> 
> I cant seem to lay on my tummy anymore, its not comfortable anymore. Maybe cuz I'm so bloated and wearing jeans is not comfy either. I'd rather just stay home and wear pajamas. I'm about 7dpo and the lower uterine pain are coming and going for awhile. It's so hard to not tell anyone at home whats going on. This is the only place I can really talk too.

Same! it's uncomfortable to lay on my stomach, I was wondering if its psychological! also been bloated. Working out hard and dropping weight (ever so slowly) yet jeans are tight on the waist...! Was supposed to get AF yesterday. No sign. Gonna wait until tom morning to test!


----------



## NightFire598

FX sassy!!


----------



## SassyV

Night fire! Thank you! when are you expected to get your AF?


----------



## NightFire598

Depending on the app eother the 28th or 31st...28th would be 25 days which is what my cycle has been. 

So...eating spicy foods when you have heartburn that's coming ad going...probably not the best idea....but it tastes Sooo good :-/


----------



## kaylab22

Uh. So decided had an urge to poas. So instead of taking a pregnancy test I'd just use.a opk. Heck I have 4 left out of 20 and they expire before I could use em and what do I disover. Pos opk still!! Is my hormones off wth


----------



## USAFWife319

I looked at an implantation tracker and it says it's most likely on Friday which is the first anniversary of our sons passing. Today has been a pretty rough day for me.


----------



## Weebles

I need some of your willpower sassyv. I have a hard time not testing even before I'm late. This cycle even hubby is getting on me, asking when I can start poas. It makes it even harder but I'm not going to buy any until this weekend. I have noooo symptoms and my cold is finally going away so if that was a symptom, well it's pretty much gone now. I'm probably 5 or 6 dpo.


----------



## NightFire598

Weebles said:


> I need some of your willpower sassyv. I have a hard time not testing even before I'm late. This cycle even hubby is getting on me, asking when I can start poas. It makes it even harder but I'm not going to buy any until this weekend. I have noooo symptoms and my cold is finally going away so if that was a symptom, well it's pretty much gone now. I'm probably 5 or 6 dpo.

Hopefully the cold was a good sogn...but I'm glad you are starting to feel better. 


Kaylab I heard that if you've conceived opk can be positive b it it's not as reliable as hcg testing...maybe a good sign. 

I'm currently dealing with a headache, stuffy nose, and back pain. On top of the bloating as gas. I'm tired but restless at the same time if that makes sense. Idk...


----------



## TanyaW

Yeah Kaylab usually an opk will be positive after an hpt, so good luck!! Me I had an overwhelming feeling like why would I even be pregnant. It's a long shot for me, however I'm still having cramps, high cp, tender bb's. None of these are normal for me but I'm suspecting it's all in my head lol. Now I don't want to even buy a test Bc I don't want to waste money


----------



## NightFire598

TanyaW said:


> Yeah Kaylab usually an opk will be positive after an hpt, so good luck!! Me I had an overwhelming feeling like why would I even be pregnant. It's a long shot for me, however I'm still having cramps, high cp, tender bb's. None of these are normal for me but I'm suspecting it's all in my head lol. Now I don't want to even buy a test Bc I don't want to waste money

Awe Tanya you can't think negatively. Not out til the witch shows


----------



## TanyaW

Well it's weird Bc I wasn't 100% I was ready for a 3rd but I think I might be, my husband is game for ttc whenever, but I would have to wait quite a couple of months before actually ttc Bc next month would be right by Christmas and the two months after that are close to my daughters birthday, so I feel like if I'm not then I'll prob just continue with not ttc until Jan like originally. I'll be fine either way, just weird what hormones make us feel


----------



## NightFire598

I can understand that. If I conceive this cycle it would have been a runs my birthday and the due date would be around my DH birthday. But I think that'd be awesome.


----------



## clara_nb

USAFWife319 said:


> I looked at an implantation tracker and it says it's most likely on Friday which is the first anniversary of our sons passing. Today has been a pretty rough day for me.


So sorry for your loss... can't be an easy time of year for you :(


----------



## clara_nb

Today has been a wild one with work and other commitments -- in many ways I am happy for the distractions but I also didn't even get a chance to eat lunch today so that can't be great for TTC. I'm happy the long weekend is here (after tomorrow of course). My CM is back (seemed to have dried up the past 2 days). Kaylab, how are things today? I had no idea about the OPK thing -- so naturally I'm going to go POAS! It's a "safer" way of testing although I'm only 6 DPO today so it's pretty unlikely implantation has happened yet if there is indeed a lil bean. 

Edit: Update -- was negative :( 

Keep us posted everyone! Less than a week to go now until test dates for many of us!


----------



## kaylab22

I took a hpt. The other day to rule that out


----------



## kaylab22

After 4days my opk turned negative. Now it turned pos. But seems to be in the morning so idk


----------



## TanyaW

Short LH surges in the TWW can happen, I hope for your sake it turns into a bfp


----------



## NightFire598

Everyone seems to be poas. Makes me want to too...but I know itll.bw negative. So sorry for your loss usaf!


----------



## edbarnett2016

If I don't conceive this cycle I'm going to not buy any HPT until the day my period is due. I've wasted so much money for nothing. I bought a $ store test today because I'm technically due any day now. I don't know WHEN my period is due I just know it's CD 29 so it's soon. 
The dollar store test was, of course, negative. Although I "SWEAR" I see a shadow. My body is reacting to this like a teenager. I'm definitely PMSing (or I'm pregnant) but something.. My face has exploded in acne. I'm stuffy as crap - but it's allergy season too... and my boobs still hurt so bad. Yeah. 

:wacko:


----------



## NightFire598

edbarnett2016 said:


> If I don't conceive this cycle I'm going to not buy any HPT until the day my period is due. I've wasted so much money for nothing. I bought a $ store test today because I'm technically due any day now. I don't know WHEN my period is due I just know it's CD 29 so it's soon.
> The dollar store test was, of course, negative. Although I "SWEAR" I see a shadow. My body is reacting to this like a teenager. I'm definitely PMSing (or I'm pregnant) but something.. My face has exploded in acne. I'm stuffy as crap - but it's allergy season too... and my boobs still hurt so bad. Yeah.
> 
> :wacko:

Hang in there girl! I buy my tests when they go on sale and then stash them. I've organized the cabinet under the sink in my bathroom so that I can't see them without really looking for them to help with temptation. 

You're not out until AF shows. Hold out as long as you can and test again. Good luck hun!

I'm stuffy and sneezy too, don't know if it's a cold or allergies. 

Heartburn is coming more frequently though.


----------



## kaylab22

Omg i feel like I'm pms. I'm so moody hopefully it's pbs (pre baby syndrome )


----------



## romans8

Word to describe today......? ACNE!! Where has it all come from?? It's everywhere... my shoulders my chest my face.. not tons of it but alot more than normal.


----------



## TanyaW

Well my day has been terrible lol, on to the next! Had some nausea today but it was pretty brief


----------



## edbarnett2016

What days are you guys planning to POAS?


----------



## TanyaW

Sat I'll be 10dpo


----------



## NightFire598

My goal is to wait until the 28th


----------



## kaylab22

Sunday I'll be 10. Dpo test then


----------



## Weebles

I might hold my urine Saturday night and test.. An Easter reveal for my mil would be cute.


----------



## kaylab22

Hope we can all fulfill our easter reveals


----------



## Laroawan

Hoping for a bfp for easter too. We are having dinner with my mom on saturday and she would be very excited.


----------



## hope2bee

My symptoms went away last night and now its back with some tugging and ripping sensation around my uterus. I ordered pregnancy test on amazon so I'll just have to wait for it to come to test. That gives me a reason to wait. LOL

I keep looking at my breast everyday and that is the only thing I havent seen any changes.


----------



## hope2bee

SassyV said:


> hope2bee said:
> 
> 
> Great to hear it wasnt your af. Goodluck to you all!!
> 
> I cant seem to lay on my tummy anymore, its not comfortable anymore. Maybe cuz I'm so bloated and wearing jeans is not comfy either. I'd rather just stay home and wear pajamas. I'm about 7dpo and the lower uterine pain are coming and going for awhile. It's so hard to not tell anyone at home whats going on. This is the only place I can really talk too.
> 
> Same! it's uncomfortable to lay on my stomach, I was wondering if its psychological! also been bloated. Working out hard and dropping weight (ever so slowly) yet jeans are tight on the waist...! Was supposed to get AF yesterday. No sign. Gonna wait until tom morning to test!Click to expand...

Good luck, Sassy!!

Lynne, my expected af is on the 28th. Very close to yours but so scared to even test.


----------



## kaylab22

Ok so
7dpo. So far I have been cramping constantly since 4dpo. I have had patchs. Of creamy cm. Seems like once I check it goes away and next day check and it's there so not am abundance but creamy cm is deff there. 
Starting at 6dpo I have Sore breast
Now my sore breast have worsend. I litterly have been a cranky butt all day. Very emotional. Litterly feel like I'm on af. Just moody crampy sore breast. Now I'm super thirsty so be fair I don't drink much water but it's normal for me. But I'm so thirsty right now. I have had nausea along with the cramps. But.i have . ulcers so hard to differ also ibs. So hard to tell on the nausea. 
Biggest thing right now is I'm sooooo grumpy and emotional. And tired...... so that's my symptoms so far... 
Owee my breast really hurt.


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

Having lots of af symptoms for the last few days. Lots of cramps and bloating. Am about 11 dpo and did a cheap test this morning with bfn. Not feeling too positive for me. Lots of you are having great signs and symptoms. Hoping for bfps for everyone!


----------



## SassyV

Ladies! Just tested and it's a BPN :( 

But still no AF? any thoughts? I was expected her on Tuesday...! (Now Thursday) very sad


----------



## NightFire598

Sassy it could still be early for there to be enough hcg. Test again tomorrow or Saturday. Not out until af shows. 

This morning I'm gassy as usual. Had dizziness and nausea while making my DH lunch. Still sneezing and stuff. 

Yesterday I was very emotional...I couldn't get my hair cut and it literally put me in tears. I was like why the heck am I crying. Its just a hair cut. I had a pulling sensation near my cervix yesterday...

My temp dropped today...I'm hoping it's implantation dip or I read the temp wrong at 4 am.


----------



## TanyaW

Aww sassy so hoping you get that bfp! 
So still bb's today, and def some heavier cramping. Also, TMI last night after bd I had cramps, which that hasn't happened since my last pregnancy. Oh and I came home last night and I had a huge vein on my boob. 2 more days!


----------



## NightFire598

The vein is a good sign I think! 

Besides my right aeriola being larger I haven't noticed much difference in my breasts. They almost always throb since they grew so I don't know what's a sign with these things. Lol. Getting closer girls!


----------



## Weebles

Hey ladies. Another day closer. It's exciting, there's going to be some bfp announcements comming and no one is out with AF yet! I feel a little bit of nausea today and some cramping but it's so normal for me this time of the month anyway. However, the nausea is a little stronger than usual and it didn't go away after I ate either. It might be post nasal drip from getting over my cold though.


----------



## NightFire598

Hope this is gonna be a lucky thread for everyone. 

I have so many symptoms I really hope my body isn't playing tricks on me.


----------



## kaylab22

Well I couldn't help myself took a cheepie 7dpo.bfn. 
Makes me feel less hopefull. 
Still will test on easter


----------



## Weebles

Testing at 7dpo is sooo early and silly to feel out about! I was sooo bad last month, I kept secretly buying frers... I must have spent over 50 bucks... I'm not doing that again! I have none in the house. I'm not buying any until Friday night.. Ugh even that is early for me and could be a total waste of cash since I can't pinpoint O. Once I test I'll probably start testing every day.. Oi!


----------



## kaylab22

It's hard with my last son. I got.a dark think bfp. At 8dpo


----------



## NightFire598

I'm trying so hard not to test. Temp drop this morning so I'm hoping iy means implantation is happening/happened. My abdomin is currently throbbing...I had to walk around our shop and it was getting sharpish pains in the same spot pretty much. 

Weebles I'm with you..if I start u won't stop. But then it's depressing seeing bfn. What's the best dpo to test?


----------



## TanyaW

Kaylab it's always diff. My 2nd one I took a test at 9dpo neg, bfp at 12dpo. My first I want to say I was 10dpo. So you never know every baby is diff. I seriously hope you all get your bfp's. I totally just got nauseous eating a pickle. Ugh someone motivate me to clean today lol


----------



## NightFire598

kaylab22 said:


> It's hard with my last son. I got.a dark think bfp. At 8dpo

That'd crazy (in a good way). Implantation must have happened early for that to happen. Hoping for lots of bfps here


----------



## romans8

Wow so I haven't been symptom spotting until today but I just burst into tears because my phone did an update!! :/ and now I'm thinking about it I have had sore boobs for a few days now and am exhausted. I'm 12 do .... maybe 13


----------



## NightFire598

When's af due?


----------



## clara_nb

Hi ladies... lots of really exciting symptoms! And I agree, no one is out until AF shows. Today I have been extra irritable.. just totally snapped at DW for no real reason. I had a meeting where I had to share some bad news with someone and I almost cried -- I have these sorts of meetings at least weekly and I'm used to them by now, so crying is totally out of the ordinary for me. No longer feeling the pains in my left side. I either have bad PMS or (I hope) there's something else going on!


----------



## hope2bee

NightFire598 said:


> I'm trying so hard not to test. Temp drop this morning so I'm hoping iy means implantation is happening/happened. My abdomin is currently throbbing...I had to walk around our shop and it was getting sharpish pains in the same spot pretty much.
> 
> Weebles I'm with you..if I start u won't stop. But then it's depressing seeing bfn. What's the best dpo to test?

Im having sharp pain too, intermittent though. I never had this with my first pregnancy but I guess every one is different.


----------



## Weebles

I think the best day to test is after AF is late but what's the fun in that? If you want an early bfp I think 10-12 dpo is a good place to start... Some people get them earlier but for most it's a sad waste of cash. All of this is just purely my opinion though!


----------



## NightFire598

Well if af is supposed to arrive on the 28th I'll be 12dpo..idk if I can wait until I actually miss to try a test.


----------



## chitown28

4 more days! Sounds like a lot of promising symptoms for people! I'm still symptom-less, so feeling like it's not my month this month. Last time I was pregnant (ended in MC) I had really sore boobs, but the ladies are feeling no different than normal currently.


----------



## TanyaW

Overwhelming feeling that I'm still out today, it's weird I'm like whoa my bb's being this sore is so crazy, but then by afternoon I just think it's all in my head and there's no way I am. Either way still have sore bb's, mild cramping, high closed cp, and slight nausea and heartburn here and there. How's everyone else doing! Soo tempted to just test so I can move on if I need to lol


----------



## NightFire598

TanyaW said:


> Overwhelming feeling that I'm still out today, it's weird I'm like whoa my bb's being this sore is so crazy, but then by afternoon I just think it's all in my head and there's no way I am. Either way still have sore bb's, mild cramping, high closed cp, and slight nausea and heartburn here and there. How's everyone else doing! Soo tempted to just test so I can move on if I need to lol

I'm with ya on the testing...but I know is better to wait. Ugh. 

Anyone have bloat that seems to be getting worse? When I got to work I had one of the 2 buttons undone...now I have both undone...and I feel like the zipper is squeezing my bloat still. Can't wait to get into sweats under a blanket...


----------



## TanyaW

I don't have any severe bloating, but in my last pregnancy I remember that so clearly. Even pants that were baggy on me felt uncomfortable in the waist. Fx for you nightfire. Seems as though time is draaaaggggging now


----------



## NightFire598

Thanks Tanya. Yesterday I wore a pair of pants that I was swimming in...except for the waist that I had to unbotton...I have large thighs and a big butt so pants are always tight and never baggy in the leg. But when I'm not bloated they fit on my waist fine.


----------



## kaylab22

Super nausea actually puked 3 times today.... 
Craving orange juice last night. 
Cm dried up;(
I can't wait for Sunday I'll be 10dpo 
But I hope we get some bfp


----------



## NightFire598

You testing sunday kaylab?


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> You testing sunday kaylab?

Yes I am.


----------



## kaylab22

This weekend will keep me a lil occupied. 
Easter egg hunt tommorow with the tribe
Easter egg coloring and easter egg cookie decor. Saturday and Sunday well easter. 
I do a hunt and baskets in am with my sister. And then my husbands family has a big ol easter egg hunt and dinner.! Kinds exsited
Sucks I sprained my ankle hurts


----------



## Weebles

I'm having terrible bloating too. Now I normally get some between O and AF but this is out of control. Makes me a little sad, I work so hard to stay in shape. I might not be pregnant but I sure as heck look like it.


----------



## TanyaW

Ahh Weebles me too!! I'm nervous if I am pregnant I've been eating a little more than usual (I usually only eat around 1200 calories so def not good for a pregnant women) and I've been running slower too just to be safe! I pray it's not for nothing haha


----------



## hope2bee

NightFire598 said:


> TanyaW said:
> 
> 
> Overwhelming feeling that I'm still out today, it's weird I'm like whoa my bb's being this sore is so crazy, but then by afternoon I just think it's all in my head and there's no way I am. Either way still have sore bb's, mild cramping, high closed cp, and slight nausea and heartburn here and there. How's everyone else doing! Soo tempted to just test so I can move on if I need to lol
> 
> I'm with ya on the testing...but I know is better to wait. Ugh.
> 
> Anyone have bloat that seems to be getting worse? When I got to work I had one of the 2 buttons undone...now I have both undone...and I feel like the zipper is squeezing my bloat still. Can't wait to get into sweats under a blanket...Click to expand...

I hear ya nightfire. My tummy is so bloated and painful still. I have to unbutton my jeans and feels much better with zipper down too. lol


----------



## edbarnett2016

Help me out, friends..https://postimg.org/image/nqdp8z5rj/

Took this after work today with a Dollar Tree test... it came up in 3 minutes.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

That looks like a wonderful BFP!!!! Congrats hun!!!


----------



## TanyaW

Ahh edbarnett congrats that's awesome!!!


----------



## NightFire598

I definitely see a line! Congrats!! Test in a couple days and it should be darker. 

I'm so hoping AL this bloating means I'm pregnant. Definitely look it like you gals said. If I could wear sweat pants to work I'd be in heaven.


----------



## TanyaW

Yes!! Although at least I get to wear scrubs so almost the same lol


----------



## hope2bee

Definitely see a line. As the day go by the line will get darker. Congratulations!!


----------



## clara_nb

Congrats edbarnett!! So exciting!


----------



## NightFire598

TanyaW said:


> Yes!! Although at least I get to wear scrubs so almost the same lol

Lucky!!!

So I ordered a pizza and cheese sticks...the only things that taste good are the veggie toppings and pepperoni. Crust and cheese aren't going down easy


----------



## NightFire598

Ok so I just did my nightly look in the mirror to see any changes in my breasts...holy veins batman! I've never noticed them showing before but they are def showing now. Hopefully I haven't been completely missing it...lol. 

Sorry tmi but I was like OMG


----------



## kaylab22

edbarnett2016 said:


> Help me out, friends..https://postimg.org/image/nqdp8z5rj/
> 
> Took this after work today with a Dollar Tree test... it came up in 3 minutes.

BPF. !!! How many dpo r u?


----------



## Weebles

Edbarnett... First bfp for the thread!! Congratulations!


----------



## hope2bee

Boobs are super fragile to the touch tonight but af is 4 days away. It could be af since the days are creeping up slowly. Af may come sunday or monday for me. Anyone else has insomnia at night?


----------



## glong88

Not to sure what to think.

Tested today 9dpo...
Waited 3 mins, thought I may of seen something but thought nooo you think that all the time. Walked away. Went back 2 hours later to this... So so faint but something... Maybe a evap but I never got them last month on my bfn...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## glong88

Will hold out 2 days then test Sunday...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hope2bee

I think I see a second line on the first pic when I inverted the picture. I'd say wait a couple more days to test another one. Hopefully that second line will get darker. Keep us posted!! FX!


----------



## NightFire598

Hope, I too have insomnia. Glong definitely test again in a couple days. 

Temp went back up .6 degrees thus morning (my typical 3am check) so I'm really really hoping it was an implantation dip. My heart started beating like crazy while I was laying there and when I went to the bathroom. I've had to pee all 4 days this week in the middle of the night...very unusual for me. 

I had a pregnancy reveal dream last night...but it wasn't my reveal. Lol. 

How I'd everyone?


----------



## Weebles

glong88 said:


> Not to sure what to think.
> 
> Tested today 9dpo...
> Waited 3 mins, thought I may of seen something but thought nooo you think that all the time. Walked away. Went back 2 hours later to this... So so faint but something... Maybe a evap but I never got them last month on my bfn...

I don't want to rain on your parade but I do want to let you know that this happened to me last month with a frer. I knew the test was invalid but I couldn't help being a little more hopeful. I also learned that taking the case apart can cause a false bfp too so don't do that either. Now that all that is out of the way...

I hope that after waiting a few days you get something in the time frame!!


----------



## NightFire598

So many are starting to test I feel like my resolve is going to break this weekend.


----------



## Weebles

I'm trying to hold off on testing too nightfire but it is so hard when you start seeing bfps and pics! This is the longest I've gone without testing since ttc now that I think about it... It's the combination of the false bfp last month (my fault) and the 50 bucks I wasted in multiple tests that's making me be more patient. But I can feel it, it's getting harder and harder not to cave.


----------



## NightFire598

Very very hard. I keep looking up the bfp statistics for my dpo just to tell myself it's too early (countdowntopregnancy.com). Last night I felt the fluttering again. U waa sitting there and it was like I was shaking on the inside


----------



## Weebles

Aww crap. Checked out that countdown to pregnancy site and it looks like tomorrow gives me 51-69% accuracy with my best guess for ovulation. Looks like I'm stopping at the store tonight.


----------



## clara_nb

Today I had such an urge to POAS that I used one of my CB digital OPKs around noon my time (hadn't peed in about 4 hours). It was positive! I'm trying so hard not to get really excited. I'm only 8 DPO so I think it is too early to test for real but it is honestly taking all of my willpower to not!


----------



## NightFire598

Lol you don't want to wait until at least 75%?

So I just went pee...and when I wiped there was 1 really tiny tiny red spot...


----------



## TanyaW

clara so promising, hope it turns into a hcg bfp

Night fire sounds sooo promising! Fx

I think I'm out still, my bb's are weirdly sore and have been but that's really only it.


----------



## NightFire598

Some people don't show any signs. Not out until af shows (I know I keep saying that) I'm Sooo hopeful this month. I hope my mind isn't making my body behave this way.


----------



## kaylab22

glong88 said:


> Will hold out 2 days then test Sunday...

Looks like it could be a start of somthing.....


----------



## kaylab22

clara_nb said:


> Today I had such an urge to POAS that I used one of my CB digital OPKs around noon my time (hadn't peed in about 4 hours). It was positive! I'm trying so hard not to get really excited. I'm only 8 DPO so I think it is too early to test for real but it is honestly taking all of my willpower to not!

We are both 8dpo; )


----------



## NightFire598

clara_nb said:


> Today I had such an urge to POAS that I used one of my CB digital OPKs around noon my time (hadn't peed in about 4 hours). It was positive! I'm trying so hard not to get really excited. I'm only 8 DPO so I think it is too early to test for real but it is honestly taking all of my willpower to not!

Awesome!!


----------



## Weebles

NightFire598 said:


> Lol you don't want to wait until at least 75%?
> 
> So I just went pee...and when I wiped there was 1 really tiny tiny red spot...

I should wait.. But 50/50 sounds pretty good too, lol! What dpo are you? IB maybe?


----------



## clara_nb

NightFire598 said:


> Lol you don't want to wait until at least 75%?
> 
> So I just went pee...and when I wiped there was 1 *really tiny tiny red spot.*..

Hope that means IB!!


----------



## clara_nb

kaylab22 said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> Will hold out 2 days then test Sunday...
> 
> Looks like it could be a start of somthing.....Click to expand...

Super exciting glong!! FX!!


----------



## clara_nb

kaylab22 said:


> clara_nb said:
> 
> 
> Today I had such an urge to POAS that I used one of my CB digital OPKs around noon my time (hadn't peed in about 4 hours). It was positive! I'm trying so hard not to get really excited. I'm only 8 DPO so I think it is too early to test for real but it is honestly taking all of my willpower to not!
> 
> We are both 8dpo; )Click to expand...

How are you feeling today?


----------



## kaylab22

Basicly all my syptomes are gone. Cramping gone. Breast aren't as sore. Did have a tear in my foot tendon. Spent hours at the er. For a darn wrap..a brace would b3 nice atleast


----------



## kaylab22

kaylab22 said:


> Basicly all my syptomes are gone. Cramping gone. Breast aren't as sore. Did have a tear in my foot tendon. Spent hours at the er. For a darn wrap..a brace would b3 nice atleast

Wbu?


----------



## NightFire598

Clara and weebles I really hope so bbt dropped yesterday and then back up today. So maybe an implantation dip too. 

I'm 9 dpo currently. I want to wait until AT LEAST 10 to test...but I should really wait until af is due


----------



## clara_nb

kaylab22 said:


> kaylab22 said:
> 
> 
> Basicly all my syptomes are gone. Cramping gone. Breast aren't as sore. Did have a tear in my foot tendon. Spent hours at the er. For a darn wrap..a brace would b3 nice atleast
> 
> Wbu?Click to expand...

Sorry to hear! I had that happen a couple of summers ago.. spent 3 weeks on crutches. Not fun to say the least-- hope you recover quickly! My physiotherapist told me to put my foot in ice water for 1 min and then warm/hot water for 1 min, and do that 5 times (10 mins total). It's the only thing that helped me, although it's super uncomfortable (the icewater, anyway). 

Today I'm much like you -- most symptoms seem to be gone except I'm super emotional. Almost cried over silly TV and a photo of a building demolition I've never even been at, lol. That and the pos OPK are all that seems to remain. 

Nightfire, temp dip and light bleeding are good signs that implantation has occurred! FX that it did! Maybe we will all get our BFPs -- could happen, right?


----------



## NightFire598

clara_nb said:


> kaylab22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaylab22 said:
> 
> 
> Basicly all my syptomes are gone. Cramping gone. Breast aren't as sore. Did have a tear in my foot tendon. Spent hours at the er. For a darn wrap..a brace would b3 nice atleast
> 
> Wbu?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear! I had that happen a couple of summers ago.. spent 3 weeks on crutches. Not fun to say the least-- hope you recover quickly! My physiotherapist told me to put my foot in ice water for 1 min and then warm/hot water for 1 min, and do that 5 times (10 mins total). It's the only thing that helped me, although it's super uncomfortable (the icewater, anyway).
> 
> Today I'm much like you -- most symptoms seem to be gone except I'm super emotional. Almost cried over silly TV and a photo of a building demolition I've never even been at, lol. That and the pos OPK are all that seems to remain.
> 
> Nightfire, temp dip and light bleeding are good signs that implantation has occurred! FX that it did! Maybe we will all get our BFPs -- could happen, right?Click to expand...

This may be a very luck thread...FX for everyone. Hopefully we all get bfps. Getting antsy


----------



## helensamantha

Evening ladies. Sorry to jump on your thread here. I haven't read through the whole thing so I do t know where you're all up to really! 
It's been QUITE a while since I last posted in here (here being the TWW.....2011 would have been the last time!) anyways, sorry, im rambling!

OH and I aren't planning on TTC for number 2 just yet (wanted to avoid a potential Xmas or early Jan birth!) BUT.......we had a little slip up a few days ago and well, you can guess the rest. 

When I got pregnant with my daughter, I had ZERO symptoms. If it wasn't for the fact I missed AF that month I would never have tested, completely thought I was out. I don't really get too many AF symptoms either, maybe sore nipples for a few days after ov and I have very mild cramps once AF has started, I do get a bit ratty when she is actually due (like the day of or the day before). 

However, AF isn't due until Tuesday (29th) but the past few days I have been feeling a bit odd, and it's kind of got me thinking!! On wed (?8dpo ish?!) I had the most strange feelings in my lower abdomen, possibly my uterus, I have no idea, but it was like a quick pulsing/vibrating feeling for a few seconds on and off all day. In the end it was driving me nuts!! Then I started with a few AF type cramps on Thursday and some very low back ache (like the back of my pelvis area, below my waist line just above my butt, lol!). The cramps have pretty much gone today and the back ache is still there but comes and goes. My car failed it's MOT today and I just broke down in tears (poor garage guy didn't have a clue what to do/say!) and afterwards I thought it was just pre AF hormones but thinking more I'm not sure I've had hormonal outbursts this early before AF! Now I don't know if I'm subconsciously looking for things and constantly thinking "Oooh! You might be pg!"

So, I'm just looking for some support while I wait it out really! Sorry for the super long post.


----------



## NightFire598

Welcome helen! Sounds like you have quite a few that could be good indicators for pregnancy.

Good luck to you!


----------



## clara_nb

Helensamantha-- sounds like some promising symptoms, hoping you get your BFP if that is your wish! One of my best friends is born Dec 26 and while that does kind of suck, she actually doesn't mind it. As a kid it allowed her to stretch her bday out ( she would always have her party in the new year).


----------



## helensamantha

Thanks both. I'm glad you agree that I'm not necessarily loosing the plot and there's a chance I might be pregnant! Not decided yet if I'm excited or nervous.....not exactly planned for this just yet! Lol. My head says wait until at least tues to POAS......but my pee wants to jump on a stick ASAP, lol


----------



## TanyaW

Welcome Helen, I also had a mishap and am due on for AF on 3/29! I'm tested tom at 11dpo hoping I would be able to tell hubby on Easter but I'm not expecting a positive. Even though my boobs are seriously killing me, if I'm not I might want to see a dr or I'm underestimating my brain power lol


----------



## helensamantha

TanyaW said:


> Welcome Helen, I also had a mishap and am due on for AF on 3/29! I'm tested tom at 11dpo hoping I would be able to tell hubby on Easter but I'm not expecting a positive. Even though my boobs are seriously killing me, if I'm not I might want to see a dr or I'm underestimating my brain power lol

Hi!! Good luck testing tomorrow - let us know how it goes.......still early though if there's no 2nd line...
My boobs feel a little tender at the top and sides by my armpits but only when I prod, lol. Still got this darn backache, annoying me now. I can't get comfy!


----------



## NightFire598

helensamantha said:


> TanyaW said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Helen, I also had a mishap and am due on for AF on 3/29! I'm tested tom at 11dpo hoping I would be able to tell hubby on Easter but I'm not expecting a positive. Even though my boobs are seriously killing me, if I'm not I might want to see a dr or I'm underestimating my brain power lol
> 
> Hi!! Good luck testing tomorrow - let us know how it goes.......still early though if there's no 2nd line...
> My boobs feel a little tender at the top and sides by my armpits but only when I prod, lol. Still got this darn backache, annoying me now. I can't get comfy!Click to expand...

Right there with ya girl. Back ache is pretty sucky


----------



## helensamantha

NightFire598 said:


> helensamantha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TanyaW said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Helen, I also had a mishap and am due on for AF on 3/29! I'm tested tom at 11dpo hoping I would be able to tell hubby on Easter but I'm not expecting a positive. Even though my boobs are seriously killing me, if I'm not I might want to see a dr or I'm underestimating my brain power lol
> 
> Hi!! Good luck testing tomorrow - let us know how it goes.......still early though if there's no 2nd line...
> My boobs feel a little tender at the top and sides by my armpits but only when I prod, lol. Still got this darn backache, annoying me now. I can't get comfy!Click to expand...
> 
> Right there with ya girl. Back ache is pretty suckyClick to expand...

Really starting to hope actually this is a really good sign......I can't remember ever getting backache as an impending AF symptom! Have had it during heavy AF's but don't recall it before. (Crossing fingers, toes, arms and legs!!)


----------



## TanyaW

Thanks! I'm only testing so I could tell hubby on Easter if it's neg I'll wait to see for a missed af. My boobs are straight sore, especially without a bra, all day long. I can't remember the last time mine did this. But I'm worried I'm manifesting symptoms because I get no AF symptoms except cramps but they come right when the bleeding does so this is weird. Either way tomorrow is the first test so we'll see. If not I'll be bummed but I got two already to keep me happy until the next try!! Sending baby dust to all of you


----------



## NightFire598

Anyone else feel like they drank 6 cups or coffee...or mountain dew or something? I can feel my heart beating laying down.


----------



## helensamantha

No but I did just make some popcorn cos I fancied some!! &#128514; (At this time of night too!! &#128584; Lol)


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Anyone else feel like they drank 6 cups or coffee...or mountain dew or something? I can feel my heart beating laying down.

No cause I'm a horrible mountain dew drinker about 5 a day


----------



## NightFire598

Lol I mostly drink water. Used to drink a lot of tea but haven't been because I'm staying away from caffeine every tww. But dang I feel like I'm hyped on caffeine right now.


----------



## TanyaW

Nightfire I'm a sucker for some tea too! I always go 100% caffeine free during pregnancy, however into a couple of months it's so hard to just chug water all the time. Whole foods sells a non gmo caffeine free tea that is really good! Makes the difference some days! Hopefully you get that bfp and this will help in the long run lol


----------



## helensamantha

When I was expecting my daughter, I went completely off "normal" black tea. Tasted revolting. So I started drinking redbush tea (naturally caffeine free). After I gave birth, went off redbush tea and started drinking normal tea again. I drink a lot of green tea now aswell as black tea but I could never go COMPLETELY caffeine free, lol


----------



## TanyaW

Well that's true, I had chocolate from time to time, but nope no other caffeine that I was aware of lol! It's really hard. Yeah the one I'm talking about is celestia and its totally ok for 9 months lol. But yes I drink green tea now, it's so good!


----------



## NightFire598

TanyaW said:


> Nightfire I'm a sucker for some tea too! I always go 100% caffeine free during pregnancy, however into a couple of months it's so hard to just chug water all the time. Whole foods sells a non gmo caffeine free tea that is really good! Makes the difference some days! Hopefully you get that bfp and this will help in the long run lol

Thank you for the tip! And thanks I'm very hopeful. Do you know what brand the tea is? I don't have a whole foods near me...closest one is 2 hours or so


----------



## NightFire598

Doest green tea have caffeine too? I can totally drink green tea and honey lol


----------



## TanyaW

Yes I drink green tea now, but say if I found out I was pregnant I would switch. I still have some because I drank it while breast feeding. The brand is celestia, ideally any caffeine free one will do but having one that occurs naturally is best because the process of decaffeinating is very bad and uses harmful chemicals


----------



## NightFire598

Yea I can't stand the taste of decaffeinated


----------



## TanyaW

I'm a little nervous about testing tomorrow. I just know it will be bfn uugghh why do I stress lol


----------



## NightFire598

When's af due for you? I don't remember lol


----------



## TanyaW

Tuesday


----------



## NightFire598

Its still early to be testing then...could wait until Sunday morning at least


----------



## TanyaW

I thought about that, but my only reason for testing this early is to tell my hubby on Easter, lol Easter morning will be crazy with two toddlers so I could see me not even getting in fmu. It's ok if it is bfn but there's just something about seeing that neg, even if your ok it sucks haha


----------



## NightFire598

It really does. I'm not sure I can take another negative with all the symptoms I've had


----------



## hope2bee

I know what you mean. I never had this much uncomfortable feeling in my lower abs before. It's so hard to not say anything to DH. Dealing with my feelings on my own is nerve wrecking.


----------



## kaylab22

Ya I go caffeine free while pregnant as well. But when I'm not load me up! ! Coffee coffee soda soda.. lol


----------



## helensamantha

TanyaW said:


> I thought about that, but my only reason for testing this early is to tell my hubby on Easter, lol Easter morning will be crazy with two toddlers so I could see me not even getting in fmu. It's ok if it is bfn but there's just something about seeing that neg, even if your ok it sucks haha

Morning! How'd the test go?! &#128556; Is it even morning yet where've you are?! I notice you ladies were chatting well into the small hours of the morning from where I am! Unless of course, you were all just up reeeeeeally late, lol

I have a headache this morning......probably completely unrelated to anything possibly pregnancy like but I just bought I'd throw that in there &#128514;


----------



## kaylab22

It's 2:46am here


----------



## helensamantha

kaylab22 said:


> It's 2:46am here

&#128561; It's nearly 10am here! What on earth are you doing up this early?


----------



## TanyaW

helensamantha said:


> TanyaW said:
> 
> 
> I thought about that, but my only reason for testing this early is to tell my hubby on Easter, lol Easter morning will be crazy with two toddlers so I could see me not even getting in fmu. It's ok if it is bfn but there's just something about seeing that neg, even if your ok it sucks haha
> 
> Morning! How'd the test go?! &#128556; Is it even morning yet where've you are?! I notice you ladies were chatting well into the small hours of the morning from where I am! Unless of course, you were all just up reeeeeeally late, lol
> 
> I have a headache this morning......probably completely unrelated to anything possibly pregnancy like but I just bought I'd throw that in there &#128514;Click to expand...

Bfn of course, I think I'm out. I know it's still technically early but my other bfp's were between 10-12dpo. I know I'm only 11, but hey I'm calling it unless AF stays away. And yes it's super early here 5:38 am. Couldn't go back to sleep after hubby's alarm went off at 4:45 :nope:


----------



## hope2bee

I say test again in couple days if AF doesn't show. 11dpo could still be early even though previous pregnancy was earlier. Don't lose hope yet, hang in there. It's only 2:17 am here in Hawaii.


----------



## helensamantha

Goodness me we are all over the place here aren't we, it's great! Lol. Sorry to hear your test was bfn but as you correctly said, it's still early, there's still time and you're not out until the witch shows &#128521;
Again, preAF or not I don't know but the boobies feel enormous today. Sure they don't usually pop out of my underwear quite like this but then I've never really paid much attention to my AF symptoms for some years!!! Hahahahaha. Hope it's not all in my head &#128584;


----------



## TanyaW

I def track my cycles every month. Mostly because I hate birth control so I like to keep a close eye to prevent pregnancy, and I also pay close attention because we can be careless (obviously) and I work in MR/CT. So I always take precautions with the rf waves and radiation. My breasts being sore has never happened except during pregnancy, or back 5 or so years ago when I had PCOS. Also I track my cp position. It has been high and back for days, along with creamy cm. That is def very odd for me. Well we shall see if AF stays away, if she does I could have some fun with April Fools day Bahaha!

Btw Wrexham and Hawaii?? Seriously so jealous I need to move ASAP lol!


----------



## NightFire598

I kinda seriously hate you for living in hawaii!! Lol I want to go there Sooo bad. That's my dream vacation right there. 

It's 8:45 here cst...so yesterday my temp was 97.77 and this morning it was 97.90...hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## NightFire598

Its 10dpo...trying Sooo hard not to test. Talk me out of it!! Lol


----------



## helensamantha

nightfire598 said:


> its 10dpo...trying sooo hard not to test. Talk me out of it!! Lol

dont do it!!! Dont do it!!! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## helensamantha

TanyaW said:


> I def track my cycles every month. Mostly because I hate birth control so I like to keep a close eye to prevent pregnancy, and I also pay close attention because we can be careless (obviously) and I work in MR/CT. So I always take precautions with the rf waves and radiation. My breasts being sore has never happened except during pregnancy, or back 5 or so years ago when I had PCOS. Also I track my cp position. It has been high and back for days, along with creamy cm. That is def very odd for me. Well we shall see if AF stays away, if she does I could have some fun with April Fools day Bahaha!
> 
> Btw Wrexham and Hawaii?? Seriously so jealous I need to move ASAP lol!

April fools......now that would be funny. Hahahahaha!!
Wrexham is not a patch on Hawaii!!! Wales does not do sunshine! Haha


----------



## NightFire598

Lol! I really want to wait until Monday when af should be here...but I'm not sure I can wait that long.


----------



## helensamantha

NightFire598 said:


> Lol! I really want to wait until Monday when af should be here...but I'm not sure I can wait that long.

Know the feeling......I'm trying to wait until Tuesday!!!!! But might cave tomorrow or mon. Or both. :dohh:


----------



## NightFire598

Gah the 2WW is almost over and it's Sooo hard


----------



## helensamantha

At least I have Easter to keep me occupied at the moment!!! That and a lack of sticks to pee on so I have to use what little I have wisely.......


----------



## NightFire598

I have two boxes of frer and an ept along with like 10 cheapies....I have a lot of temptation.


----------



## helensamantha

NightFire598 said:


> I have two boxes of frer and an ept along with like 10 cheapies....I have a lot of temptation.

I only have 3 cheapies.......and I think 2 of those are out of date :dohh::growlmad: because it's Easter I can't escape to the shop to buy anything yet or order anything online as it would arrive after tues which is when I will next get chance to get to a shop:wacko:


----------



## NightFire598

In a way..you're lucky!


----------



## helensamantha

Hahah yes that's what I keep trying to tell myself, no temptation to make me wait!!! But it's driving me mad. When I was TTC my daughter I was a right POAS-aholic. I'd go through 2cheapies a day from about 7dpo every month &#55357;&#56906;


----------



## NightFire598

When did you finally get your positive?

Just looked at the frer and it says it picks up at 6.3..ugh.


----------



## TanyaW

Yes I'm done until Wed. Luckily, today is Easter egg hunts and dying, tom is Easter and Monday I work. Should be able to breeze through that. But if it doesn't come Tuesday I'll prob go crazy wed


----------



## helensamantha

NightFire598 said:


> When did you finally get your positive?
> 
> Just looked at the frer and it says it picks up at 6.3..ugh.

6.3?!?!?! &#128561; That's higher sensitivity than the cheapies....... I'm impressed. And also now desperate to buy one, hahahahaha


----------



## helensamantha

TanyaW said:


> Yes I'm done until Wed. Luckily, today is Easter egg hunts and dying, tom is Easter and Monday I work. Should be able to breeze through that. But if it doesn't come Tuesday I'll prob go crazy wed

Good luck waiting till wed!!!!! &#128556;


----------



## helensamantha

NightFire598 said:


> When did you finally get your positive?
> 
> Just looked at the frer and it says it picks up at 6.3..ugh.

Sorry - forgot to reply to the first question!!! the month I got my bfp I didn't test until AF was late as I had ZERO symptoms so thought I was out. Incidentally, it appears my lack of symptoms WAS my symptom &#128514;


----------



## NightFire598

Good luck all!


----------



## TanyaW

Yes good luck everyone! And happy Easter!


----------



## NightFire598

I managed to go pee without poas. Lol. Think I'm gonna do it tomorrow though.


----------



## kaylab22

Well is cracked. Took and equte 5days early kind. And realised it's blue dye; ( see a faint faint faint line. But now just think it's cause a blue dye. So looks like I'm probably not doing my easter reveal. ;, (


----------



## helensamantha

kaylab22 said:


> Well is cracked. Took and equte 5days early kind. And realised it's blue dye; ( see a faint faint faint line. But now just think it's cause a blue dye. So looks like I'm probably not doing my easter reveal. ;, (

Well......you never know?! Did it come up within the time limit? Got a pic? X


----------



## NightFire598

helensamantha said:


> kaylab22 said:
> 
> 
> Well is cracked. Took and equte 5days early kind. And realised it's blue dye; ( see a faint faint faint line. But now just think it's cause a blue dye. So looks like I'm probably not doing my easter reveal. ;, (
> 
> Well......you never know?! Did it come up within the time limit? Got a pic? XClick to expand...

Agreed#


----------



## kaylab22

helensamantha said:


> kaylab22 said:
> 
> 
> Well is cracked. Took and equte 5days early kind. And realised it's blue dye; ( see a faint faint faint line. But now just think it's cause a blue dye. So looks like I'm probably not doing my easter reveal. ;, (
> 
> Well......you never know?! Did it come up within the time limit? Got a pic? XClick to expand...

Ya. But to light to show in photo


----------



## helensamantha

kaylab22 said:


> helensamantha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaylab22 said:
> 
> 
> Well is cracked. Took and equte 5days early kind. And realised it's blue dye; ( see a faint faint faint line. But now just think it's cause a blue dye. So looks like I'm probably not doing my easter reveal. ;, (
> 
> Well......you never know?! Did it come up within the time limit? Got a pic? XClick to expand...
> 
> Ya. But to light to show in photoClick to expand...

You sure? We could take a look anyway for you? I'm all excited for you now!!


----------



## Weebles

I poas this morning too but mine is white as snow. Post a pic kaylab! You never know!


----------



## helensamantha

Weebles said:


> I poas this morning too but mine is white as snow. Post a pic kaylab! You never know!

What dpo are you weebles?


----------



## kaylab22

helensamantha said:


> Weebles said:
> 
> 
> I poas this morning too but mine is white as snow. Post a pic kaylab! You never know!
> 
> What dpo are you weebles?Click to expand...




It's so faint doesn't really show In the pic
 



Attached Files:







20160326_094202.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## NightFire598

kaylab22 said:


> helensamantha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weebles said:
> 
> 
> I poas this morning too but mine is white as snow. Post a pic kaylab! You never know!
> 
> What dpo are you weebles?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so faint doesn't really show In the picClick to expand...

I think I see a vvvvvvvvfl there though


----------



## Livvy

Hi ladies, have been stalking this thread but was too afraid to jump in!! I am 10 dpo and got a faint BFP yesterday at 9 DPO so really hoping it's the real deal! I'm not sure if the test was accurate enough so will probably test again today. I am nervous as I have an 8 month old and I'm still breastfeeding him, so we'll see how that all goes. I've also had a chemical before.

Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## NightFire598

Welcome livvy! I'm 10dpo as well...too afraid to test though. Pretty sure implantation took place between 8 and 9 dpo so I think it'd still be early...probably end up trying tomorrow. What kind of test did you use?


----------



## kaylab22

O and in person the line is thick not thin. With a tint of blue but ever so light; (


----------



## kaylab22

Nooooo.... I messed up;( I only dipped for 5 seconds and it was supposed to be 20 seconds. ......


----------



## NightFire598

That could be a good sogn right? That little bit of urine produced a result? Hold for another 4 hours and test again girl!!


----------



## kaylab22

Makes me wonder if I would have supplied enough urine if that line would be darker...... grrr


----------



## NightFire598

kaylab22 said:


> Makes me wonder if I would have supplied enough urine if that line would be darker...... grrr

Can you hold and test again? I'm excited for you!! Makes me want to test soo bad


----------



## kaylab22

I have 1 left so I'm going to test tommorow morning. And try not to drink at night.


----------



## kaylab22

I'm only 9dpo


----------



## kaylab22

I re peed.on it ya I know ur not supposed to. Be it turned a tad darker. Also tweaked it. With negative photo


----------



## kaylab22

Tweeked
 



Attached Files:







20160326_110825.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## kaylab22

It's all grainy can't see it through the site... ugh


----------



## NightFire598

Yea I can't see it in that pic but I saw it on the original. Test with fmu and keep us posted


----------



## kaylab22

.
 



Attached Files:







20160326_110825.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## kaylab22

I will. Now I'm like obsessing. ..


----------



## Weebles

helensamantha said:


> Weebles said:
> 
> 
> I poas this morning too but mine is white as snow. Post a pic kaylab! You never know!
> 
> What dpo are you weebles?Click to expand...

This month I'm not very sure, best guess is 8 or 9 dpo so I don't feel bad about a bfn just yet. I was just getting hopeful for an Easter reveal but there's a part of me that wants to keep it just between dh and I for a little bit anyway.


----------



## Weebles

I almost think I see something kaylab.


----------



## Livvy

NightFire598 said:


> Welcome livvy! I'm 10dpo as well...too afraid to test though. Pretty sure implantation took place between 8 and 9 dpo so I think it'd still be early...probably end up trying tomorrow. What kind of test did you use?

Thanks! I can always feel when I'm ovulating and I'm almost positive it was the 16th. I hadn't had a period since January so who really knows, but I'm pretty sure! I had taken a test a few weeks ago and that one was negative. I used a FRER, the straight ones not the curved ones. Hate the curved ones! Did you O the 16th too?


----------



## Livvy

Kaylab I can't tell on that one but I could on the first one!! Can't wait to see the test tomorrow!


----------



## TanyaW

Sooo how many of you will still TTC next month if bfn this month?


----------



## NightFire598

Livvy said:


> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome livvy! I'm 10dpo as well...too afraid to test though. Pretty sure implantation took place between 8 and 9 dpo so I think it'd still be early...probably end up trying tomorrow. What kind of test did you use?
> 
> Thanks! I can always feel when I'm ovulating and I'm almost positive it was the 16th. I hadn't had a period since January so who really knows, but I'm pretty sure! I had taken a test a few weeks ago and that one was negative. I used a FRER, the straight ones not the curved ones. Hate the curved ones! Did you O the 16th too?Click to expand...

Yup somewhere between the 15th and 16th. Thinking I'll test tomorrow morning at dpo 11. If I implanted it was either 8 or 9 dpo. Temp dropped the 8th and spiked back up the 9th. Today it highest it's been.


----------



## helensamantha

Woah, I pop to the mother in law's and look what happens!!

Kaylab - sure I see something there, with squinting......so try again in a couple of days and DIP LONGER! Hahaha

Livvy - hello! And congrats! Hope it sticks x

Weebles- still early,yes, lots of time yet&#128521;

I am still resisting peeing on a stick. I need a medal. Haha


----------



## kaylab22

Thanks u ladies makes me feel better that yall can see SOMTHING. Just hope it isn't a evap I didn't no there blue dyes. Grrr
And my husband said no more buying until my af late. He just don't get my poas obsessing. 
So got one cheepie and one equate left. I know last month I got several evp with clear blue. But if tommorow is not any darker I'll try and hold off tell Wednesday cause I have a doctor appointment that day so I'll have them run a test


----------



## chitown28

TanyaW said:


> Sooo how many of you will still TTC next month if bfn this month?

I will be, but hoping it's not a no this month :). How about yourself? 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## NightFire598

We will keep trying til it happens. But with all these symptoms I really hope u get my bfp


----------



## helensamantha

chitown28 said:


> TanyaW said:
> 
> 
> Sooo how many of you will still TTC next month if bfn this month?
> 
> I will be, but hoping it's not a no this month :). How about yourself?
> 
> How is everyone doing?Click to expand...

Well, if all I have been experiencing is in my head and I'm not brewing a baby we may be leaving it a month or so before "officially" trying (I don't fancy being REALLY pregnant over Xmas, lol). But I might change my mind if the moment takes me.....:winkwink:


----------



## helensamantha

NightFire598 said:


> We will keep trying til it happens. But with all these symptoms I really hope u get my bfp

You still planning on testing tomorrow? I might use one of my 3 cheapies tomorrow morning, I'm desperate to POAS :blush:


----------



## NightFire598

helensamantha said:


> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> We will keep trying til it happens. But with all these symptoms I really hope u get my bfp
> 
> You still planning on testing tomorrow? I might use one of my 3 cheapies tomorrow morning, I'm desperate to POAS :blush:Click to expand...

Yea I am. I'm not sure if I should use a cheapie or frer.


----------



## TanyaW

helensamantha said:


> chitown28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TanyaW said:
> 
> 
> Sooo how many of you will still TTC next month if bfn this month?
> 
> I will be, but hoping it's not a no this month :). How about yourself?
> 
> How is everyone doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if all I have been experiencing is in my head and I'm not brewing a baby we may be leaving it a month or so before "officially" trying (I don't fancy being REALLY pregnant over Xmas, lol). But I might change my mind if the moment takes me.....:winkwink:Click to expand...

Yeah I go back and forth. Being an early Jan due date will push me to an end of December c section sooo then I'll have Christmas, dec, Jan and feb birthdays :wacko: however, o date predicted next month is hubby's birthday so who knows what will happen! Hopefully you all get your bfp's


----------



## NightFire598

If I get my bfp I'd be due around my DH birthday...and conception would have been on mine. It'd be a blessing I think.


----------



## hope2bee

Just got my self situated on the comp this morning. Sorry for being late on responses at times, it's still morning here. My temp elevated 0.1 this morning and still remains high and af is expected in 2 days. 

Hawaii is not all that great, it's really boring here. At least in the mainland you can travel state to state if bored. I've lived here my whole life and dying to move to the mainland.


----------



## TanyaW

NightFire598 said:


> If I get my bfp I'd be fur around my DH birthday...and conception would have been on mine. It'd be a blessing I think.

Absolutely!!
Also taking time off work sucks but doing it around taxes helps a lot lol!


----------



## NightFire598

I'd love to be on the ocean. Stuck in a cold as hell land locked atate....don't ever move to Illinois. Lol


----------



## helensamantha

NightFire598 said:


> helensamantha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> We will keep trying til it happens. But with all these symptoms I really hope u get my bfp
> 
> You still planning on testing tomorrow? I might use one of my 3 cheapies tomorrow morning, I'm desperate to POAS :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I am. I'm not sure if I should use a cheapie or frer.Click to expand...

I didn't use a FRER before until I had something good on an IC


----------



## TanyaW

hope2bee said:


> Just got my self situated on the comp this morning. Sorry for being late on responses at times, it's still morning here. My temp elevated 0.1 this morning and still remains high and af is expected in 2 days.
> 
> Hawaii is not all that great, it's really boring here. At least in the mainland you can travel state to state if bored. I've lived here my whole life and dying to move to the mainland.

Lol that's how it works, we want what we don't have! If it makes you feel any better a couple weeks ago we had a 60+ degree day followed by a snow storm.... My husband really wants to move to Europe, but we will eventually move (despite both of us growing up here our whole lives). Mostly because our 2 year old is hearing impaired and there is terrible integration with speech therapy and sign language here.


----------



## NightFire598

TanyaW said:


> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> If I get my bfp I'd be fur around my DH birthday...and conception would have been on mine. It'd be a blessing I think.
> 
> Absolutely!!
> Also taking time off work sucks but doing it around taxes helps a lot lol!Click to expand...

Lol our tax money is spoken for each year...dh and I are racecar drivers. (Of course when I get a bfp my car is going to stay in the garage)


----------



## helensamantha

TanyaW said:


> helensamantha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chitown28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TanyaW said:
> 
> 
> Sooo how many of you will still TTC next month if bfn this month?
> 
> I will be, but hoping it's not a no this month :). How about yourself?
> 
> How is everyone doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if all I have been experiencing is in my head and I'm not brewing a baby we may be leaving it a month or so before "officially" trying (I don't fancy being REALLY pregnant over Xmas, lol). But I might change my mind if the moment takes me.....:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I go back and forth. Being an early Jan due date will push me to an end of December c section sooo then I'll have Christmas, dec, Jan and feb birthdays :wacko: however, o date predicted next month is hubby's birthday so who knows what will happen! Hopefully you all get your bfp'sClick to expand...


Oooooh. That sounds potentially chaotic! :wacko:


----------



## hope2bee

TanyaW said:


> hope2bee said:
> 
> 
> Just got my self situated on the comp this morning. Sorry for being late on responses at times, it's still morning here. My temp elevated 0.1 this morning and still remains high and af is expected in 2 days.
> 
> Hawaii is not all that great, it's really boring here. At least in the mainland you can travel state to state if bored. I've lived here my whole life and dying to move to the mainland.
> 
> Lol that's how it works, we want what we don't have! If it makes you feel any better a couple weeks ago we had a 60+ degree day followed by a snow storm.... My husband really wants to move to Europe, but we will eventually move (despite both of us growing up here our whole lives). Mostly because our 2 year old is hearing impaired and there is terrible integration with speech therapy and sign language here.Click to expand...

Lucky you have snow! lol The temp here has been in the mid 70's, but summers creeping up so should get hotter. I've always wanted to go Europe when I was in high school. I'm on Oahu and I only know of one school here that have a student teacher ratio of 5:1. It is difficult to move elsewhere especially if you lived there your whole life. I'm so sorry but I wish you both luck on what you folks choose to do.{{HUGSS}} 

Just curious if anyone is keeping track on their temps and what temp you're getting after 10dpo?


----------



## hope2bee

NightFire598 said:
 

> TanyaW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> If I get my bfp I'd be fur around my DH birthday...and conception would have been on mine. It'd be a blessing I think.
> 
> Absolutely!!
> Also taking time off work sucks but doing it around taxes helps a lot lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol our tax money is spoken for each year...dh and I are racecar drivers. (Of course when I get a bfp my car is going to stay in the garage)Click to expand...

Oooohh racecar drivers! I bet you're faster than your DH. lol Lady drivers are awesome drivers than men. lol


----------



## helensamantha

I have never done my temps.......wouldn't know where to start!!


----------



## hope2bee

After reading some articles on temping, this is my first month that I kept track. I'm still in the learning process myself too. I attached an article that explains how to chart and what to look for. There's more on the web that you can read too. 

https://www.babycenter.com/chart-basal-body-temperature-and-cervical-mucus


----------



## helensamantha

I read something years ago that was on about having to take your temp at the same time every single day and exactly the same time as soon as you woke up before even getting out of bed.......I thought there's no ways that's going to happen!! &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## NightFire598

Lol not faster yet but it's fun and competetive. Of course he gets the good cars and gives me the rejects. Lol. 

This is my first month temping. Idk how to post the chart with my phone....?


----------



## helensamantha

Anyone seem to have excessive bottom-wind?! :blush:


----------



## NightFire598

helensamantha said:


> Anyone seem to have excessive bottom-wind?! :blush:

YES


----------



## helensamantha

NightFire598 said:


> helensamantha said:
> 
> 
> Anyone seem to have excessive bottom-wind?! :blush:
> 
> YESClick to expand...

At least I'm not alone!!! :thumbup:
So glad my other half has gone to the pub tonight......he'd be disgusted with the sounds my bottom is making tonight!!! :nope:


----------



## NightFire598

Mine imitates his farts...so he'd laugh if he could hear me 

I just got a really really sore throat though.


----------



## kaylab22

helensamantha said:


> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helensamantha said:
> 
> 
> Anyone seem to have excessive bottom-wind?! :blush:
> 
> YESClick to expand...
> 
> At least I'm not alone!!! :thumbup:
> So glad my other half has gone to the pub tonight......he'd be disgusted with the sounds my bottom is making tonight!!! :nope:Click to expand...



Omg yes my hub says there must be somthing wrong with my butt haha


----------



## TanyaW

Haha soo true pregnancy gas is the worst!


----------



## helensamantha

I caved and tested before bed........bfn :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## helensamantha

Inverted
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hope2bee

How many dpo? Maybe it was too early to test.


----------



## helensamantha

I *think* 11dpo......so still early really. Will try again Monday maybe!


----------



## chitown28

helensamantha said:


> I *think* 11dpo......so still early really. Will try again Monday maybe!

Fx for you! It is still quite early. I'm 11dpo today, too and so nervous to test. I have a low grade fever around 99.4 F and of course I'm wanting it to be a sign of early pregnancy...but my husband has been sick the past few days so it's more likely just me coming down with what he has :(


----------



## Livvy

Nightfire and Chitown, I got a REALLY bad cold right after I O'd and it lasted almost a week. I hadn't been sick since Thanksgiving. It could be a pregnancy sign for you guys!! 

I can't decide when to test again... I only have one FRER left. I guess it doesn't really matter, but I like having extras haha


----------



## NightFire598

I convinced hubby to go to walmart to I bought a couple of those cheapies. I know there's colds and stuff going around right now but I'm hoping it's a sign. Now I'm afraid to test seeing a bfn at 11dpo...that's what I'll be tomorrow. Ugh


----------



## NightFire598

helensamantha said:


> I *think* 11dpo......so still early really. Will try again Monday maybe!

Hang in there hun


----------



## helensamantha

NightFire598 said:


> I convinced hubby to go to war sp I bought a couple of those cheapies. I know there's colds and stuff going around right now but I'm hoping it's a sign. Now I'm afraid to test seeing a bfn at 11dpo...that's what I'll be tomorrow. Ugh

Still pee on your stick in the morning and see what happens ;) I'll give it a couple of days and try again.......if I can wait that long!!


----------



## helensamantha

chitown28 said:


> helensamantha said:
> 
> 
> I *think* 11dpo......so still early really. Will try again Monday maybe!
> 
> Fx for you! It is still quite early. I'm 11dpo today, too and so nervous to test. I have a low grade fever around 99.4 F and of course I'm wanting it to be a sign of early pregnancy...but my husband has been sick the past few days so it's more likely just me coming down with what he has :(Click to expand...

Oh no, I hope you don't have germs!!


----------



## kaylab22

Bugs are going around like crazy here. All my kids woke up puking and have bad stomachs; (


----------



## kaylab22

When I cough my side like fallopian tubes hurt and uterus feels Lil heavy today


----------



## NightFire598

There's definitely stuff going arouns


----------



## breakingdawn

Can I join? AF is due for me Wednesday the 30th. I am somewhere around 9 DPO and (TMI coming) I am having tons of clear CM. Is this normal for AF symptoms?? It has been so long since we have been on the TTC train I cannot remember what is normal and what isn't. And since stopping the pill in Feb. (it was a really low dose) I never really had AF symptoms)! I've been having awful headaches, off and on cramps, and a LOT of back pain which I know can ALL mean the dreaded AF. But I am unsure about the awful abundance of CM part. Ugh.


----------



## Livvy

It's probably just me being selfish but I want to see all y'all's tests and squint with you!! SO hoping for a ton of BFPs!


----------



## NightFire598

breakingdawn said:


> Can I join? AF is due for me Wednesday the 30th. I am somewhere around 9 DPO and (TMI coming) I am having tons of clear CM. Is this normal for AF symptoms?? It has been so long since we have been on the TTC train I cannot remember what is normal and what isn't. And since stopping the pill in Feb. (it was a really low dose) I never really had AF symptoms)! I've been having awful headaches, off and on cramps, and a LOT of back pain which I know can ALL mean the dreaded AF. But I am unsure about the awful abundance of CM part. Ugh.

Welcome girl! 

I'm not sure about the cm mines mostly creamy. 

I'll def post a pic of my result tomorrow. I'm still not sure which test to use. Guess we'll see.


----------



## breakingdawn

I keep seeing lots of people mention creamy but mine is 100% clear and it is the kind where I feel like my period just started so I run to the bathroom and nothing is there... just lots of clear ICK. :(


----------



## hope2bee

Just went to the bathroom and I have a very light pink discharge only when wiping. Today is 11dpo. Please AF stay away!!:nope:

Welcome Breakingdawn!


----------



## breakingdawn

11 DPO and light pink discharge sounds like implantation to me. I had that with both my children! FX for you!!


----------



## NightFire598

Maybe late implantation? Hope it's not af!


----------



## breakingdawn

My implantation bleeding was always around 11 DPO, it can definitely show late!


----------



## NightFire598

Maybe tmi but sometimes in my panties it's clear but if I actually check it and swirl it's normally creamy...don't know if that helps you at all


----------



## Weebles

I'm jealous you all have symptoms! I've got nothing except bloat going on. And some cramps which are typical for me. I probably won't test again tomorrow, and wait it out.


----------



## NightFire598

I seem to have so many symptoms that I really hope my body isn't fabricating them


----------



## breakingdawn

I am 99% sure my body is playing tricks on me. It is just our first cycle back at TTC honestly and I have one tube thanks to an ectopic in 2011 (but I have conceived a healthy baby since then). I just don't expect it to be this soon for us. I would be extremely shocked.


----------



## TanyaW

Whoa, I snuck away to clean and play Easter bunny and this thread went crazy lol. Welcome breakingdawn. With my 2nd pregnancy I had a ton of clear cm so fx for you! Nightfire I seriously hope you get your bfp your symptoms are promising!!
Kayla I hope AF stays away, I am cramping like AF now. Hope she doesn't come early that would truly make tomorrow suck. Still high cp, still tender breasts and that's about it!


----------



## USAFWife319

[URL=https://s753.photobucket.com/user/IrishSoldiersPrincess/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_13.jpeg.html][IMG]https://i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx178/IrishSoldiersPrincess/Mobile%20Uploads/image_13.jpeg[/URL]

Well I think I'm out this month


----------



## hope2bee

I hope its IB, thanks guys for your input. I'm having AF-like pain pretty bad today, hope it gets better for tomorrows Easter.

Nightfire: 10dpo my discharge was creamy too. I also had so many noticeable preggo symptoms that my body better not be playing tricks on me.

Weebles: How many dpo?
USAFWife: How many dpo?


----------



## USAFWife319

I believe I'm 10dpo. I know it's still kinda early to test and it's not a fmu so there's a chance but I don't think it's likely


----------



## kaylab22

What initials do u put for husband


----------



## NightFire598

kaylab22 said:


> What initials do u put for husband

Dh = dear husband


----------



## CuriousMama85

Hi ladies, I've been stalking this thread :), I'm due for AF on the 1/3 so Nightfire I'm almost on the same schedule as u. I'm waiting till the 31st when my ic arrive so I can test, I've been so good this month and not tested at all :)! I'm curious whether you've tested yet as I'm having almost the exact same symptoms as you. Baby dust to all xx


----------



## NightFire598

CuriousMama85 said:


> Hi ladies, I've been stalking this thread :), I'm due for AF on the 1/3 so Nightfire I'm almost on the same schedule as u. I'm waiting till the 31st when my ic arrive so I can test, I've been so good this month and not tested at all :)! I'm curious whether you've tested yet as I'm having almost the exact same symptoms as you. Baby dust to all xx

Welcome curious! Haven't gotten out of bed yet this morning to test...I'm afraid to. Lol I don't want to see a bfn


----------



## CuriousMama85

Oh I know how u feel. But even if u do get a bfn there's still time to get a bfp. I've only ever gotten a positive result after AF is due.


----------



## NightFire598

Today is 11dpo so I know it's still early I know. Ugh I'm afraid to get up. Lol. Can't help but feel sad when it's negative.


----------



## CuriousMama85

That's perfectly normal to get upset, but if u don't test how will u know lol. Personally I am a poas addict so I know the pain of negative after negative. Are you having any new symptoms?


----------



## NightFire598

Nothing new I don't think. Yesterday we went for a 2.5 hour drive and it made me dizzy and nauseous which was wierd. But nothing else that I can pinpoint.


----------



## CuriousMama85

Hmmm well, it's still early yet, don't stress. I don't have any symptoms that I can spot coz I have a super bad cold/flu lol so I just feel crappy all round. Fx you get a bfp when u work the courage up to get out of bed and test lol.


----------



## TanyaW

Yes nightfire I've been waiting to see your results!! 
So I was stupid I picked up a cheap test at Walmart yesterday
I took it this morning and I thought I might have seen a vvvvvfl, inverted it and think my eyes are playing tricks on me Bc I have AF type cramping today


----------



## CuriousMama85

TanyaW said:


> Yes nightfire I've been waiting to see your results!!
> So I was stupid I picked up a cheap test at Walmart yesterday
> I took it this morning and I thought I might have seen a vvvvvfl, inverted it and think my eyes are playing tricks on me Bc I have AF type cramping today

Hi Tayna that sounds promising, post a pic so we can squint with u lol. Btw I always get AF type cramps in early pregnancy from my uterus stretching, to me it feels the same.


----------



## TanyaW

How can I upload from my phone lol


----------



## CuriousMama85

i think they let you upload from your camera roll if I'm not mistaken, I've uploaded from my iPad before but I'm not sure if phones are the same.


----------



## TanyaW

Did it work?? Again I think I might be imagining it sometimes I see it sometimes I don't lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## NightFire598

TanyaW said:


> How can I upload from my phone lol

Same question here! 

Ok should I do an ic, frer, ept, or walmart cheapie? Lol


----------



## TanyaW

Nightfire you just go to advanced post and it's pretty easy


----------



## CuriousMama85

TanyaW said:


> Did it work?? Again I think I might be imagining it sometimes I see it sometimes I don't lol

I can see something, it's faint, but something is there.


----------



## CuriousMama85

NightFire598 said:


> TanyaW said:
> 
> 
> How can I upload from my phone lol
> 
> Same question here!
> 
> Ok should I do an ic, frer, ept, or walmart cheapie? LolClick to expand...

Yayyyy, do an ic first and follow up with a better one if u see something. How exciting fx


----------



## chitown28

Think I'm out. Big temp drop this am at 12dpo. Even so tried testing with an Ic and got a stark white BFN. GL Tanya and nightfire - can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## NightFire598

Keeps saying the file is too large :-(


----------



## chitown28

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## breakingdawn

AF is 2-3 days away for me and symptoms have temporarily disappeared. :shrug: Around 7-9DPO I was having tons of cramps, back pain, boob pain... now just lingering headache and some slight sore bbs. Hmm.


----------



## NightFire598

Not sure which one I finally got to attach but I'm not seeing anything...:-(
 



Attached Files:







2016-03-27 09.44.18.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NightFire598

Finally got the other one small enough but yea nothing...
 



Attached Files:







20160327_093814-1-1.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## NightFire598

chitown28 said:


> Think I'm out. Big temp drop this am at 12dpo. Even so tried testing with an Ic and got a stark white BFN. GL Tanya and nightfire - can't wait to see what happens!

I'm sorry hun. Hang in there though. Not out yet!


----------



## breakingdawn

I am considering testing tomorrow or Tuesday morning. Just so I know whether or not to expect AF. Pretty sure she will show though. I have not bought any tests yet!


----------



## NightFire598

breakingdawn said:


> I am considering testing tomorrow or Tuesday morning. Just so I know whether or not to expect AF. Pretty sure she will show though. I have not bought any tests yet!

Always safer to wait until after shes due to test...its just hard. AF is either due tomorrow or the 31st depending on the app. My cycles have been 25 days ok average since stopping BCP so tomorrow would be 25 days.


----------



## CuriousMama85

So sorry Nightfire, don't be sad *hugs*. There's still time. Stay hopeful xx


----------



## NightFire598

CuriousMama85 said:


> So sorry Nightfire, don't be sad *hugs*. There's still time. Stay hopeful
> 
> 
> while I was waiting for the negative I noticed my left aeriola has gotten bigger...idk what to think. I know it's early but it sucks seeing negatives.Click to expand...


----------



## kaylab22

Ugh think on have a invalid test.... it has a line going like this - instead of this l . Showed up the wrong way. Did see another squinted looks like a + sign but not the type of tesy I have so it must be invalid


----------



## NightFire598

kaylab22 said:


> Ugh think on have a invalid test.... it has a line going like this - instead of this l . Showed up the wrong way. Did see another squinted looks like a + sign but not the type of tesy I have so it must be invalid

That's odd :-(


----------



## kaylab22

..
 



Attached Files:







20160327_082800.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kaylab22

.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-03-27-08-13-12.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## breakingdawn

All of a sudden I got really dizzy (still am) and now I'm nauseous. I think it's way too early for any hcg to be affecting me like that. Please don't let it be a stomach bug!!!


----------



## kaylab22

Never shows up on pics ugh


----------



## Weebles

All you ladies testing! I want to join in sooo bad but lucky me got stuck having to work. (I'm on call this weekend). Even though they were bfn don't give up yet, there is sill time. And I just really doubt that we are all not pregnant, someone always has a bfp and I'm crossing my fingers for all of us!


----------



## NightFire598

I haven't been dizzy or nauseous yet today. Just bloated and gassy. Veins are still noticeable on both my breasts and both aeriola seem larger and maybe darker. I have the discomfort of having af but not the pain I normally get.

Yesterday I was constipated....normally right before af I have the complete opposite because of the endometriosis...idk.


----------



## kaylab22

Any advice on my pics


----------



## kaylab22

2 very faint test different days. Idk what to think if it was first response I'd say I was preg. But since it's blue dye I'm unsure lines are deff there just light


----------



## chitown28

NightFire598 said:


> chitown28 said:
> 
> 
> Think I'm out. Big temp drop this am at 12dpo. Even so tried testing with an Ic and got a stark white BFN. GL Tanya and nightfire - can't wait to see what happens!
> 
> I'm sorry hun. Hang in there though. Not out yet!Click to expand...

Same to you! We should both wait a few more days and test again. Hoping it's just still too early


----------



## NightFire598

kaylab22 said:


> Any advice on my pics

I see a vvvfl but woth the blue dye it's hard to tell.


----------



## NightFire598

chitown28 said:


> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chitown28 said:
> 
> 
> Think I'm out. Big temp drop this am at 12dpo. Even so tried testing with an Ic and got a stark white BFN. GL Tanya and nightfire - can't wait to see what happens!
> 
> I'm sorry hun. Hang in there though. Not out yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Same to you! We should both wait a few more days and test again. Hoping it's just still too earlyClick to expand...

I hope so too! Ugh I want it so bad. Af is supposed to arrive tomorrow so idk not confident anymore. Should have waited lol


----------



## helensamantha

well I hope some lines appear soon for all of us! I too feel completely different today, almost "normal". No backache, no cramps, no headaches etc. What with my bfn last night aswell I am totally feeling out!! :(


----------



## NightFire598

helensamantha said:


> well I hope some lines appear soon for all of us! I too feel completely different today, almost "normal". No backache, no cramps, no headaches etc. What with my bfn last night aswell I am totally feeling out!! :(

I'm with ya! I don't have bachaches right now. I do have the af discomfort. Feels like she's coming but without the pain. Idk what to think at this point


----------



## helensamantha

Im just thinking I want wine. Lots of wine. Lol. But I am resisting the urge and replacing it with a cup of tea, how wild am I!!!! Hahahahahah


----------



## kaylab22

I can deff see these lines..... pics suck but in person I want to get a first response but husband said not today


----------



## helensamantha

Exciting times kaylab!! Fx'd for you and and those 2 pink lines.....can't wait to see them! Just wish my pee would produce some too :haha:


----------



## TanyaW

breakingdawn said:


> All of a sudden I got really dizzy (still am) and now I'm nauseous. I think it's way too early for any hcg to be affecting me like that. Please don't let it be a stomach bug!!!

Not necessarily in my 2nd pregnancy def had nausea for a week before I finally got my bfp!!
Again idk about mine but def having AF like cramps which is early for me but we'll see


----------



## breakingdawn

All of my AF symptoms have vanished. I started having them around 7DPO but now, nothing. Except dizzy and nauseous. This is terrible. I feel awful.


----------



## Weebles

I'm having cramps today too. Feels like af is on her way actually. I still think I'll test again tomorrow and hope for at least a squinter. Kaylab, lucky you with your dh helping you resist the urge to poas, lol. I just don't trust blue dyes at all unless they are obvious.


----------



## helensamantha

Here's a load of good luck virtual hugs

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I think we all deserve them!!


----------



## kaylab22

Weebles said:


> I'm having cramps today too. Feels like af is on her way actually. I still think I'll test again tomorrow and hope for at least a squinter. Kaylab, lucky you with your dh helping you resist the urge to poas, lol. I just don't trust blue dyes at all unless they are obvious.

Ya not getting my hopes up. And ya he wants me to wait tell wed when I gave a doc appointment. He said it's easter not crazy pregnancy test day. Think he's getting. Lil annoyed of hearing it. But what he doesn't no is if I wasn't on this site getting advice from all you ladies then he would hear a whole lot more hhahah. I have lil longer cycle I am 10dpo but af due the 2nd. But that's just average mine vary from 28 to 34 huge diff


----------



## breakingdawn

Ok I may be out? I don't know? Like I said, around 11 DPO, I went to the bathroom and noticed an odd brownish stuff in underwear and then when I went to the bathroom. It was a fairly light color. I know implantation generally can occur 6-12 DPO so that means I am still in that window. I hope AF is not starting this early though! She is not due until Wednesday!! :( It definitely was an odd color and after wiping multiple times, it was gone. Sorry for the TMI, I guess if it comes back I will know it is likely normal AF spotting. I have no cramping right now though.


----------



## NightFire598

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## hope2bee

Happy Easter everyone, I just got up. Last night I had pink discharge for just a few hours with excruciating pain rt lower ab. This morning its just creme cm. I'm still feeling weird sensation around my ab, like af is going to creep up. My af is expected to arrive tomorrow. Easter is today and I don't want to get out of bed. 

Hey 10dpo can be too early to test guys so there's still hope. I'm 12dpo today and haven't tested yet.


----------



## hope2bee

breakingdawn said:


> Ok I may be out? I don't know? Like I said, around 11 DPO, I went to the bathroom and noticed an odd brownish stuff in underwear and then when I went to the bathroom. It was a fairly light color. I know implantation generally can occur 6-12 DPO so that means I am still in that window. I hope AF is not starting this early though! She is not due until Wednesday!! :( It definitely was an odd color and after wiping multiple times, it was gone. Sorry for the TMI, I guess if it comes back I will know it is likely normal AF spotting. I have no cramping right now though.

Yes it's still early to tell what it was. I spotted on 11dpo and the cramps were coming and going. And 12dpo the spotting is gone, but for some folks there spotting last a few days. My first pregnancy spotting (light pink) lasted about 3 days. Hang in there!


----------



## hope2bee

NightFire598 said:


> helensamantha said:
> 
> 
> well I hope some lines appear soon for all of us! I too feel completely different today, almost "normal". No backache, no cramps, no headaches etc. What with my bfn last night aswell I am totally feeling out!! :(
> 
> I'm with ya! I don't have bachaches right now. I do have the af discomfort. Feels like she's coming but without the pain. Idk what to think at this pointClick to expand...

My backaches are coming and going too. Sometimes I could feel normal during the day and BAM at night I'm uncomfortable with lower pain. I'm having mixed feelings with mines too, but we both almost have identical symptoms. Hope we all have bfp soon!


----------



## Weebles

Any kind of spotting or discharge generally just frustrates me. I happen to get it fairly regularly before af which makes me worry about my lp length and every once in awhile it really throws me off, like random spotting in the middle of my lp that then goes away. It's so confusing to say the least. I hope it means something for you ladies! This month I haven't had any spotting at all and that in itself is starting to make me hopeful as every day I get closer to my expected af day. For me any time I don't spot I think is a good thing!


----------



## breakingdawn

I am not use to this spotting at all. It is not helping I feel like I am on a ship. I keep getting dizzy and it is awful! I really hope this is not an early AF. My cycle will be completely thrown off next round. Sigh.


----------



## Weebles

If af has to arrive I'd rather she be early than late! But of course fx she stays away!


----------



## breakingdawn

True, early is better... it just might confuse my next cycle as far as ovulation. I guess worst case I will buy some O tests!


----------



## NightFire598

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us that af stays far far away and we all get bfp. Hoping it's just too early to test..

CM is still creamy but last month (tmi coming) when I put a tampon in on the day I was supposed to get my period it had a bunch of creamy cm on the tube...then I got af a day late amd was still creamy so I'm not putting any faith in my cm this month. Can't tell what's what. Just ate easter dinner and I'm a little nauseous and dizzy. Still constipated which is just wierd for me. Normally only happens when I take an Immodium.


----------



## kaylab22

helensamantha said:


> Exciting times kaylab!! Fx'd for you and and those 2 pink lines.....can't wait to see them! Just wish my pee would produce some too :haha:

Thank u I hope so. Waiting a few days to.avoid disappointment


----------



## USAFWife319

I've been cramping a lot today. Hoping af stays away but doubtful


----------



## NightFire598

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## glong88

Cramps here too:(


----------



## NightFire598

Come on girls we need to think hapoy thoughts for each other.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Hello ladies... I still have yet to start my af since my nexplanon removal on the 2nd of this month... The 9th-11th had brownish discharge only when wiping along with slight cramps... But my cervix has been high, soft and I'm sure it's as closed as it gets after 4 vaginal births and a c section... Its been like this since i had it removed excepct on the 10th my cervix went low for just a few hrs then went right back up... Been having more and more creamy cm but still all negative HPT... Been having some nausea for a few days and lightedheadness a little heavy feeling in my abdomen but that's it... I always have back aches so that's not new... I usuallydont have an appetite but lately I have been actually hungry without having to force myself to eat... I hope we get some BFPs soon!!


----------



## NightFire598

Good luck karma!


----------



## TanyaW

Oh man I am straight up exhausted lol such a long day. My cramps have completely stopped for now but they lasted a good couple of hours I'm hoping it's a good sign because it's all been left sided


----------



## clara_nb

Wow-- a lot happens on here in a weekend! I was away at my in-laws place this weekend and just got home. To everyone who has tested, please hang in there -- no one is out until AF shows! Hope she doesn't. 

I bought 2 off-brand pink line ER tests. I plan on testing tomorrow AM (earlier than I wanted to, but I am so sick of not knowing!). I will be 11 DPO tomorrow but only 1 day before AF is scheduled to start (my luteal phase is around 11-12 days typically). I am so hopeful -- something feels different this month, and I hope it's not all in my head. I had an HSG on March 1, and many women get pregnant in the 3 months following that test (makes it worth the pain). I'm hoping I'm one of them! 

As for symptoms it's hard for me to say. I think I see increased veins on my chest but DW doesn't see them. I've been getting a bit queasy after meals but have also been eating different foods than normal. CM fluctuates between (TMI) creamy and stretchy. 

I'm sending out my most hopeful vibes for us all!! 

PS: I am in Atlantic Canada -- we had a huge ice storm on Friday and today was above freezing and sunny. It's an unpredictable but a great place to live!


----------



## TanyaW

clara_nb said:


> Wow-- a lot happens on here in a weekend! I was away at my in-laws place this weekend and just got home. To everyone who has tested, please hang in there -- no one is out until AF shows! Hope she doesn't.
> 
> I bought 2 off-brand pink line ER tests. I plan on testing tomorrow AM (earlier than I wanted to, but I am so sick of not knowing!). I will be 11 DPO tomorrow but only 1 day before AF is scheduled to start (my luteal phase is around 11-12 days typically). I am so hopeful -- something feels different this month, and I hope it's not all in my head. I had an HSG on March 1, and many women get pregnant in the 3 months following that test (makes it worth the pain). I'm hoping I'm one of them!
> 
> As for symptoms it's hard for me to say. I think I see increased veins on my chest but DW doesn't see them. I've been getting a bit queasy after meals but have also been eating different foods than normal. CM fluctuates between (TMI) creamy and stretchy.
> 
> I'm sending out my most hopeful vibes for us all!!
> 
> PS: I am in Atlantic Canada -- we had a huge ice storm on Friday and today was above freezing and sunny. It's an unpredictable but a great place to live!

Oh Clara being that I did X-ray before moving to mr and ct I've been the X-ray tech in charge of those HSG and they just plain suck!! Sorry you had to go through that! Fx that this is your month!! And my husband has talked about moving to Canada too I think he just wants to leave here lol


----------



## clara_nb

TanyaW said:


> Oh Clara being that I did X-ray before moving to mr and ct I've been the X-ray tech in charge of those HSG and they just plain suck!! Sorry you had to go through that! Fx that this is your month!! And my husband has talked about moving to Canada too I think he just wants to leave here lol

Thanks -- it did suck but showed I have no blockages and my uterus is all good, so it was worth it for the peace of mind alone. I'm hoping it is worth it for other reasons, too!


----------



## breakingdawn

You guys I am freaking out. I know you are not suppose to go back and check a test after 10 minutes but I did, now I see something!????


----------



## NightFire598

breakingdawn said:


> You guys I am freaking out. I know you are not suppose to go back and check a test after 10 minutes but I did, now I see something!????

Supposedly they are invalid after the window...test again in a couple days. Maybe a good sign?

Welcome back clara! I'm not sure I could live in canada...colder than it is here. Lol


----------



## breakingdawn

Here it is... :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







test3-27.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## NightFire598

Definitely test again in a couple days. Fingers crossed for you...think I'm gonna check mine when I get home. Lol. 

Starting to get backaches again and cramps...hope hope hope it's not af. Left side of my back and rigjt side cramping


----------



## breakingdawn

I am going to try and hold out until Wednesday AM.


----------



## kaylab22

breakingdawn said:


> Here it is... :shrug:

Don't wanna be a negative Nancy
But everyone I have of those have given me evap after time frame


----------



## breakingdawn

I thought evaps weren't suppose to be a straight line though? I could be wrong! Either way I was not expecting a BFP so it will be okay. :)


----------



## kaylab22

breakingdawn said:


> I thought evaps weren't suppose to be a straight line though? I could be wrong! Either way I was not expecting a BFP so it will be okay. :)

Never heard that. ??? Hmm. But no those ones I have gotten nasty evaps.... like bad.... I couldn't believe it could show like that only diff was mine was a.lil thinner than that.


----------



## breakingdawn

This one is a thick line, it is easier to see in person. Not thin at all. It is the same width as the control line. Hmm.. not getting my hopes up too high though. Will re test in a couple of days, this time in the morning!


----------



## Weebles

Don't get your hopes up over a test past the time limit. Could you imagine doctors reporting results like that? No way!


----------



## breakingdawn

Trust me, my hopes are not up at all. I just think it is interesting as with both times I have been TTC I have never seen this before.


----------



## breakingdawn

This would be baby #3 so I have been around the block on this one! I am a recovering POAS addict. :haha: I have checked negative tests so many times and they have always stayed stark white! That is the main reason I had to post, get other people's ideas who have had similar experiences. ;)


----------



## Weebles

Here's my experience: I've seen lines like that past the time frame. Last month for me actually. I knew it was invalid but there was that part of me hoping that it was the start of an early bfp. It's wasn't. :(


----------



## breakingdawn

I will truly be okay either way. However, it would be nice if it ended up being a BFP because then it would explain why I have been very dizzy and nauseous for the past two days. Otherwise, I will be scared something is really wrong with me!! :O


----------



## NightFire598

Well mine are still stark white. Oh well.


----------



## TanyaW

AF cramps are back, if I don't start in the morning I'm going to be too tempted to test need to hold off until at least Tuesday (when AF is due)


----------



## NightFire598

I'm getting some cramping too. Hate the not knowing thing.


----------



## Weebles

I was dizzy early on with my first. I hope it turns into a bfp for you too. I will be testing again tomorrow morning, I figure every other day won't be so bad. I can't wait.


----------



## breakingdawn

I think I'll wait until Wednesday morning. Hopefully I can hold out that long. 3 days will be more than enough time if this was the start of something I'm sure.


----------



## kaylab22

Ugh my sister says she might have a test laying around. So dh. Doesn't think I bought 1. Lol but idk if it's a blue one but that will be 2 days since my first faint line so should be darker if it was a true bfp. Here's to hoping. :/


----------



## hope2bee

Anyone expecting their af tomorrow (monday)?? I am and worried. :nope:
I still have creme cm today and had the worst migraine after easter lunch. Tomorrow is 14dpo for me and still going. :happydance: I think you all are sleeping already. lol :sleep:


----------



## clara_nb

So my "pink box" off brand was secretly a blue line test (damn that false advertising). It was negative. I took another OPK and that was negative too. I think I am out this month ladies. I know it's not over until it's truly over (I.e. AF shows) but I'm pretty crushed. I'm not sure how much more of the ups and downs of TTC I can take. It's been a year now and nothing. I have an appointment to see my OB GYN on April 13 and I am hoping she has some suggestions. Meanwhile our donor might be moving out of province soon so that option will be out. Next step for us will likely either be IVF (we have tried IUI 5 times already, I won't waste any more time or money on that) or moving on. I'm so frustrated and heartbroken-- sorry to put a dampener on what I hope is a very happy day for all of you!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Pretty sure it was just an evap. Tons of cramping this morning and back pain and had a little light brown cm first thing when I went to the bathroom and wiped. Better luck next month! :)


----------



## NightFire598

hope2bee said:


> Anyone expecting their af tomorrow (monday)?? I am and worried. :nope:
> I still have creme cm today and had the worst migraine after easter lunch. Tomorrow is 14dpo for me and still going. :happydance: I think you all are sleeping already. lol :sleep:

Morning all,

AF is due today based on my 25 day average cycles. 

I took my bbt a little earlier than usual but still after 3 or 4 hours of sleep. Was the same as yesterday so no dip. Af never shows up at a specific time of day...at least I don't think she does so I guess we'll see. Have some heart burn this morning. Nose is runny amd stuffy as usual. 

Good luck everyone...fingers crossed af doesn't show


----------



## Weebles

FRER this morning says negatory. AF should show up in a couple days now so I'm all but counting myself out for this month. i have mixed feelings about it. Part of me is sad, I always hope and stare and try to will that second line to appear. Part of me is hopeful, it is still possible that implantation occurred later rather than earlier. It's funny how at the beginning I hope for an early implantation and then it shifts to hoping for later. 

Clara, this is my 4th cycle ttc but I've wanted to try for a decade so now that the initial excitement of ttc has worn off.. It's starting to feel like longer. There is always a way, don't loose hope. Even if we are both out this cycle we are still in the game. It's not over yet. 

I really believe I have a future baby. My friend gave me this book to read called journey of the souls or something. It was about the afterlife and reincarnation but it talked about how people choose their bodies before they are born. I don't know how much I believe in all of that but for some reason it helps me to be patient. Future baby is a picky baby and is waiting for the right body which means the right egg and the right sperm!

Anyway, future baby is picky and there is always next month to try again. I won't be testing again until AF is late now but i do hope some others get their bfps soon!


----------



## TanyaW

Aww weebles, Clara, nightfire I hope you still get your bfp's. I can't even understand what you are going through! And Clara keep your head up, life can be really unfair but you are strong you got this!

Hope2be I still have creamy cm,bfn and AF due tomorrow. I'm calling it, just mulling over next month.

And Kayla keep us posted!! Good luck


----------



## Rattygirl

Hi All,

I am new here can I join in the wait :) , AF should be today but I am still waiting hoping it won't come at all haha, scare to test early as last month I have all the symptoms but come out negative :(

Rattygirl


----------



## NightFire598

Rattygirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new here can I join in the wait :) , AF should be today but I am still waiting hoping it won't come at all haha, scare to test early as last month I have all the symptoms but come out negative :(
> 
> Rattygirl

Welcome rattygirl! AF is due for me too. Fingers crossed it stays away for everyone! 

Had some throbbing just left of center above my bladder...don't know if it's ovorie or uterus...


----------



## Rattygirl

NightFire598 said:


> Rattygirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I am new here can I join in the wait :) , AF should be today but I am still waiting hoping it won't come at all haha, scare to test early as last month I have all the symptoms but come out negative :(
> 
> Rattygirl
> 
> Welcome rattygirl! AF is due for me too. Fingers crossed it stays away for everyone!
> 
> Had some throbbing just left of center above my bladder...don't know if it's ovorie or uterus...Click to expand...


Hi NightFire598,

Same here, my tummy is feeling pain and cramps, feel so much like AF symptoms which keeps me going to the washroom to check if there is any blood (which I hope not) i am having anxiety now wanting to test bust scare to see a negative result again :( yes man AF get lost!!!!


----------



## NightFire598

Yea I doubled up panty liners for work. Checked just before leaving and cervix is barely reachable with my middle finger. Feels closed to me but like I said barely reachable so idk..and creamy. I've never checked before af so I don't know where it's supposed to be...?


----------



## Weebles

Wish I hadn't wasted that FRER now. Spotting has started so I guess I'm out for sure. :(


----------



## NightFire598

Spitting doesn't mean af. Hang in there hun


----------



## Weebles

Thanks nightfire. I guess it's not over until AF shows but spotting usually means for me she will. Most of what I've read, women who spot before AF don't spot when they get their bfp. I'll still be hanging around to see how everyone else makes out though!


----------



## NightFire598

Keep us posted hun


----------



## helensamantha

I'm out :cry: 
Good luck for the rest of you ladies though xx


----------



## kaylab22

Oh my...... just woke up and see alot of ladies who are about out. I'm so sorry ladies. Thread seems unlucky has anyone in here gotten a bfp?


And yes I'll let you ladies know.


----------



## breakingdawn

I def feel like I am out. That darn evap line last night. Boo. I can still see it on the test this morning too. Lame. I had some very light brown spotting first thing but that is it so far. AF is not due until Wed.


----------



## NightFire598

Let's not call it unlucky until we are all outm..only takes one bfp. 

Af hasn't shown up yet. Back is killing me..keeps switching sides depending on what I'm doing. Only 12dpo so not counting myself out yet just cuz of bfn yesterday.


----------



## breakingdawn

NightFire598 said:


> Let's not call it unlucky until we are all outm..only takes one bfp.
> 
> Af hasn't shown up yet. Back is killing me..keeps switching sides depending on what I'm doing. Only 12dpo so not counting myself out yet just cuz of bfn yesterday.

That is a great attitude. Thank you for reminding all of us. :flower: My back is KILLING me this morning. It is mostly one side. I had some light cramps but it is honestly mostly back pain. :shrug:


----------



## NightFire598

breakingdawn said:


> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> Let's not call it unlucky until we are all outm..only takes one bfp.
> 
> Af hasn't shown up yet. Back is killing me..keeps switching sides depending on what I'm doing. Only 12dpo so not counting myself out yet just cuz of bfn yesterday.
> 
> That is a great attitude. Thank you for reminding all of us. :flower: My back is KILLING me this morning. It is mostly one side. I had some light cramps but it is honestly mostly back pain. :shrug:Click to expand...

Kinda wierd right? Mines been mainly my left side. Had some throbbing in the front on the same side...then I was standing at the copier at work and it was my right side hurting. Now it's back to my left. Idk.


----------



## breakingdawn

For added torture my friend messed with the lighting on my nasty evap photo. Hey, I can pretend worst case! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







12921024_1590313714620007_2095988504_n.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kaylab22

Ya idk what's going on with my stuff. When I first didn't those test I got second faint like within like 5 mins. And now since they dried they noticibly darker of course. If I ain't pregnant I am calling them and giving them a peice of my mind. 
I don't have line eyes my 6 yr old came in the bathroom and told me she saw a line to. ( she doesn't no what for )


----------



## NightFire598

kaylab22 said:


> Ya idk what's going on with my stuff. When I first didn't those test I got second faint like within like 5 mins. And now since they dried they noticibly darker of course. If I ain't pregnant I am calling them and giving them a peice of my mind.
> I don't have line eyes my 6 yr old came in the bathroom and told me she saw a line to. ( she doesn't no what for )

That's cute. Keep testing girl!


----------



## USAFWife319

Still cramping quite a bit. No other symptoms so far either towards af or pregnancy


----------



## kaylab22

Ugh I have such a wave of nausea.; ( but to be fair everyone is sick. Thought I was over it tho. ... 
Ok so i had to pee but have to go get that test. Worried it's another blue but all I got for now. Anyhow is it fine to save my first morning urine for 2 hours?


----------



## kaylab22

Plz cross ur fingers for me. I'm nervous as all gettie.... If those first 2 were actually faint pos then today's should be more pronounced line....


----------



## NightFire598

Good luck kaylab! I think it can be kept for a couple hours. Or you could just hold for 4 hours before testing.


----------



## Weebles

GL kaylab!


----------



## TanyaW

Good luck everyone! I started spotting I'm out! And a day early, at least there's no more guessing. A little heart broken Bc we prob won't try until next year now, but seriously good luck to all of you!!


----------



## helensamantha

Good luck kaylab!! 
Whilst I'm gutted I'm out I'm glad this TWW is over. It drags so much. Waiting for AF to finish doesn't seem to take too long, the approach to O day isn't long either (of course, certain activities seem to make the time pass quicker iykwim!!:wink:) and then the rest is TORTURE :dohh: lol


----------



## NightFire598

TanyaW said:


> Good luck everyone! I started spotting I'm out! And a day early, at least there's no more guessing. A little heart broken Bc we prob won't try until next year now, but seriously good luck to all of you!!

I'm sorry hun. 

The whole 20% chance each month sucks.


----------



## TanyaW

It's ok I knew it was a long shot, my cycle sure was weird though!! Idk what's up with my cp lol!


----------



## NightFire598

Lol yea I'm just hoping that since mine is high it's a good sign...but I know not everyone is the same in that respect


----------



## kaylab22

Just got it. It's not a early result


----------



## clara_nb

So sorry TanyaW and helensamantha, and thanks for your kind words. I know it will happen for you! And good luck kaylab!

So I did a bad thing and went back to check my test from this AM. Was changing the garbage can and it was too tempting. The lighting was bad this AM and I thought I might have seen a faint line but I thought my eyes were playing tricks. Now there is a definite line (around 3-4 hours later) but I'm thinking it's probably evap. I've never seen an evap line though -- can I borrow anyone's eyes (posting in next message)?


----------



## NightFire598

clara_nb said:


> So sorry TanyaW and helensamantha, and thanks for your kind words. I know it will happen for you! And good luck kaylab!
> 
> So I did a bad thing and went back to check my test from this AM. Was changing the garbage can and it was too tempting. The lighting was bad this AM and I thought I might have seen a faint line but I thought my eyes were playing tricks. Now there is a definite line (around 3-4 hours later) but I'm thinking it's probably evap. I've never seen an evap line though -- can I borrow anyone's eyes (posting in next message)?

Of course you can borrow our eyes! Lol. 

If you're seeing something I'd definitely test again in a couple of days.


----------



## clara_nb

Tried uploading and it didn't work, so I posted it elsewhere:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=531625


----------



## NightFire598

Go to the advance instead of quick reply and then click manage attachments


----------



## clara_nb

clara_nb said:


> Tried uploading and it didn't work, so I posted it elsewhere:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=531625

Thanks Nightfire. I will honestly be okay either way. DW and I are seriously discussing adopting so we're getting very serious about that option. The test was just confusing!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1410 copy.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## NightFire598

There's definitely something there...hopefully not an evap. 

Obviously no af yet right? Not out til she shows so you never know


----------



## glong88

Def see a line


----------



## KarmaLeigh

This mornings test was BFN... I'm starting to wonder if these test r not actually sensitive at 10 like they said online... Think they r actually at a 25 sensitivity so IDK what's up but my cm is getting to be more and more and still creamy and my cp is still high and has become even more softer now and I still believe it's as closed as it can be after 4 vaginal births... But all tests r BFN.... So if Friday comes and still BFNs then thinking I might get a frer... Those have a sensitivity of 6.3 right ladies? I've always used the dollar tree tests before but gotta wait til payday to get some... I've been using the clinical guard HPTs


----------



## NightFire598

KarmaLeigh said:


> This mornings test was BFN... I'm starting to wonder if these test r not actually sensitive at 10 like they said online... Think they r actually at a 25 sensitivity so IDK what's up but my cm is getting to be more and more and still creamy and my cp is still high and has become even more softer now and I still believe it's as closed as it can be after 4 vaginal births... But all tests r BFN.... So if Friday comes and still BFNs then thinking I might get a frer... Those have a sensitivity of 6.3 right ladies? I've always used the dollar tree tests before but gotta wait til payday to get some... I've been using the clinical guard HPTs

Yea I think most tests are around 20 to 25 so they really can't pick up until well after hcg has started building in your system. Frer claims to be 6.3...I'm tempted to try one tomorrow if af doesn't show today but I'm afraid of another bfn. Guess we will see. 

I've heard some woman are like 3 weeks late before having enough hcg so never know


----------



## clara_nb

glong88 said:


> Def see a line

Thanks everyone. Just googled "evap lines" and I think it is. There isn't really colour so I think it's just the test showing through. Thanks for your help though!


----------



## kaylab22

Well took it. And just a very very light line. Like hardly there. Took it out of the test and could see it even more. But the ones from yesterday is darker....... so I'm waiting tell around af. These light lines are just tearing at.my heart. And it sucks. My brother and his gf just told everyone she's being induced Monday. My friend is getting a c sectoin soon and my sis is about due ; ( I can't call this one a bfp. Lines just to light. But it's walgreens brand heard there not all that sensitive


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm sorry for all the bad news lately. I'm out too. I used the last cheap test because I hate them and don't want to use them again lol. BFN. Ordering some wondfo ovulation tests and pregnancy tests for next month.


----------



## NightFire598

Sorry everyone who's out. For those of us still in...have to hang in there. Kaylab any line on a pregnancy test is a positive. I'd definitely consider a faint line a positive especially with multiple tests...

No sign of af as of the last time I went to the bathroom...fingers crossed


----------



## Weebles

Post a pic kaylab, faint is still positive! Sorry to everyone who is out... But funny thing, if I read closely enough, none of us have started AF, right?


----------



## kaylab22

Weebles said:


> Post a pic kaylab, faint is still positive! Sorry to everyone who is out... But funny thing, if I read closely enough, none of us have started AF, right?


It's to light to show up... 
The other 2 yesterday are alot darker still faint but deff there today's is so very faint. But I can see it enough to see it has a tint of blue and thick


----------



## kaylab22

kaylab22 said:


> Weebles said:
> 
> 
> Post a pic kaylab, faint is still positive! Sorry to everyone who is out... But funny thing, if I read closely enough, none of us have started AF, right?
> 
> 
> It's to light to show up...
> The other 2 yesterday are alot darker still faint but deff there today's is so very faint. But I can see it enough to see it has a tint of blue and thick[/QUOTE
> 
> ... it's a + kind testClick to expand...


 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-03-28-10-31-19.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## helensamantha

Weebles said:


> Post a pic kaylab, faint is still positive! Sorry to everyone who is out... But funny thing, if I read closely enough, none of us have started AF, right?

Well I've started pink spotting so assumed AF is a day early......will know tomorrow if it def is or not!


----------



## helensamantha

kaylab22 said:


> kaylab22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weebles said:
> 
> 
> Post a pic kaylab, faint is still positive! Sorry to everyone who is out... But funny thing, if I read closely enough, none of us have started AF, right?
> 
> 
> It's to light to show up...
> The other 2 yesterday are alot darker still faint but deff there today's is so very faint. But I can see it enough to see it has a tint of blue and thick[/QUOTE
> 
> ... it's a + kind testClick to expand...
> 
> I can't anything sorry, but that's not to say there isn't anything there! I'm crap at seeing lines on pics I'm afraid. Fingers crossed for you xClick to expand...


----------



## kaylab22

Don't think it shows up on pic
 



Attached Files:







20160328_100152.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Weebles

helensamantha said:


> Weebles said:
> 
> 
> Post a pic kaylab, faint is still positive! Sorry to everyone who is out... But funny thing, if I read closely enough, none of us have started AF, right?
> 
> Well I've started pink spotting so assumed AF is a day early......will know tomorrow if it def is or not!Click to expand...

I'm spotting too, as usual before AF... I'm starting to hope again that maybe she'll go away.

Kaylab, you're right, it's too faint for me to see. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## NightFire598

Def test again in a couple of days kaylab.  

Spotting could be delayed implantation or just bleeding...my sister in law bled like normal for 2 months woth both her kida...never know. 

Not trying to get anyone's hopes up but we can't let ourselves feel out until we know for sure.


----------



## breakingdawn

TTC is a stressful thing sometimes, isn't it? We were not "officially" trying this month so honestly, I am not sad about being out. It is possible I'll order some ovulation tests for April and Wondfo pregnancy tests. Never had an issue with those!


----------



## NightFire598

Its definitely stressful. I envy those that get pregnant on the first try...or Wth out trying. :sigh: 

Af hasn't shown up yet though I swear I feel something leaving my body. Panty liner (tmi sorry) is slightly yellow...can't tell on tp what I'm wiping but there's no blood yet. I'm still really hopeful that I'll get my bfp. Thinking I'll do a first response in the morning. 

My right Breast (the larger one of course) started throbbing earlier but seems to be ok right now. I have heartburn from eating and I didn't eat anything spicy. Fingers crossed...even dh is keeping his fingers crossed this month. Though I think he's on extra good behavior since I let him get another racecar


----------



## NightFire598

Oh something else kinda wierd...my abdomen has started to itch and if I'm walking I can almost feel it pulling inside...don't know what the heck that's from but ugh it's a very annoying feeling.


----------



## kaylab22

I have a doc appointment wed so I'll have them test me.


----------



## NightFire598

Awesome. Let us know kaylab!


----------



## chitown28

helensamantha said:


> Weebles said:
> 
> 
> Post a pic kaylab, faint is still positive! Sorry to everyone who is out... But funny thing, if I read closely enough, none of us have started AF, right?
> 
> Well I've started pink spotting so assumed AF is a day early......will know tomorrow if it def is or not!Click to expand...

Me too :( Just went to the bathroom and noticed spotting. AF is due in 2 days so I guess she's arriving early. At the very least this has been my shortest and most normal cycle in a long time. Cycle lasted about 35 days. Woot! Way better than my 50-60+ day cycles :).

Also best of luck Kayla!


----------



## NightFire598

Pulled this from Web MD "Bleeding. About 25% of pregnant women experience slight bleeding during their*first trimester" 

Not out until af actually comes. Spotting is common


----------



## chitown28

NightFire598 said:


> Pulled this from Web MD "Bleeding. About 25% of pregnant women experience slight bleeding during their*first trimester"
> 
> Not out until af actually comes. Spotting is common

Love how you always look on the bright side. I wish I could be as optimistic as you are :hugs:

I have slight cramps though so has me thinking spotting is AF beginning to rear her ugly head.


----------



## chitown28

It wouldn't be the worst if this month isn't our month. We're going to Hawaii April 30th to May 13th for our honeymoon/1 year anniversary. Pretty sure I'll be ovulating while I'm there (crazy long cycles) so maybe i'll come back with a Maui or Kauai baby, haha!


----------



## USAFWife319

Just went to the bathroom and had some sticky cm when I wiped. Still some cramping and I've had a bit of nausea and a piercing headache. Praying af doesn't show


----------



## NightFire598

chitown28 said:


> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> Pulled this from Web MD "Bleeding. About 25% of pregnant women experience slight bleeding during their*first trimester"
> 
> Not out until af actually comes. Spotting is common
> 
> Love how you always look on the bright side. I wish I could be as optimistic as you are :hugs:
> 
> I have slight cramps though so has me thinking spotting is AF beginning to rear her ugly head.Click to expand...

Trust me...it takes effort to look on the bright side. But if I didn't for all of you then I wouldn't for myself either. Af hasn't shown up for me yet and I've been constipated for 3 days now normally when af shows I have the opposite due to the endometriosis...so I'm trying to be hopeful. Every time I go to the bathroom I dread it figuring she's shown up. 

We all just have to hang in there


----------



## NightFire598

USAFWife319 said:


> Just went to the bathroom and had some sticky cm when I wiped. Still some cramping and I've had a bit of nausea and a piercing headache. Praying af doesn't show

FX for you!


----------



## helensamantha

NightFire598 said:


> Pulled this from Web MD "Bleeding. About 25% of pregnant women experience slight bleeding during their*first trimester"
> 
> Not out until af actually comes. Spotting is common

Loving your optimism :)
Xx


----------



## USAFWife319

Just took another test and it was negative. Who knows....


----------



## romans8

I'm stressed :( AF is a few days late now and I POAS but got a bfn


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Took another test and negative... Just went to the bathroom and check my cm and my cp... Cp still high and soft and closed and my cm... Omg loads of it and a huge glob that stretched about an inch but was way more creamy then sticky... Really can't wait til payday to get a frer... I had the brownish discharge on the 9th-11th but that was it... But my body just feels weird... Getting annoyed... Hoping I'll get a BFP before payday on these clinical guard tests... Did use a dollar tree one this afternoon and was BFN Got a bunch more clinical guards and one dollar tree test left still so testing 2-3 times a day until Friday... Those ladies that r out,I'm sorry and good luck next cycle... Those spotting or af is still no show, we ain't out til she comes ladies!!


----------



## NightFire598

romans8 said:


> I'm stressed :( AF is a few days late now and I POAS but got a bfn

Could still be early. Test again in a ciuple days. Not out til she shows


----------



## NightFire598

KarmaLeigh said:


> Took another test and negative... Just went to the bathroom and check my cm and my cp... Cp still high and soft and closed and my cm... Omg loads of it and a huge glob that stretched about an inch but was way more creamy then sticky... Really can't wait til payday to get a frer... I had the brownish discharge on the 9th-11th but that was it... But my body just feels weird... Getting annoyed... Hoping I'll get a BFP before payday on these clinical guard tests... Did use a dollar tree one this afternoon and was BFN Got a bunch more clinical guards and one dollar tree test left still so testing 2-3 times a day until Friday... Those ladies that r out,I'm sorry and good luck next cycle... Those spotting or af is still no show, we ain't out til she comes ladies!!

Hcg won't increase enough in a few hours to test multiple times a day...test with fmu for the best result and hang in there.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

NightFire598 said:


> KarmaLeigh said:
> 
> 
> Took another test and negative... Just went to the bathroom and check my cm and my cp... Cp still high and soft and closed and my cm... Omg loads of it and a huge glob that stretched about an inch but was way more creamy then sticky... Really can't wait til payday to get a frer... I had the brownish discharge on the 9th-11th but that was it... But my body just feels weird... Getting annoyed... Hoping I'll get a BFP before payday on these clinical guard tests... Did use a dollar tree one this afternoon and was BFN Got a bunch more clinical guards and one dollar tree test left still so testing 2-3 times a day until Friday... Those ladies that r out,I'm sorry and good luck next cycle... Those spotting or af is still no show, we ain't out til she comes ladies!!
> 
> Hcg won't increase enough in a few hours to test multiple times a day...test with fmu for the best result and hang in there.Click to expand...

I know I just can't help it LOL


----------



## TanyaW

Good luck! Fingers crossed for all of you wish you all get your bfp's. I was really contemplating trying next month. I just couldn't decide. Then I got home from work and got news that we are now planning a trip to Walt Disney world for the first week in January. I am so excited and it's perfect timing for us to ttc in mid January. So that made my mind up for me!! I guess everything happens for a reason! I do hope I hear about all of your bfp's soon! Baby dust to all of you


----------



## NightFire598

TanyaW said:


> Good luck! Fingers crossed for all of you wish you all get your bfp's. I was really contemplating trying next month. I just couldn't decide. Then I got home from work and got news that we are now planning a trip to Walt Disney world for the first week in January. I am so excited and it's perfect timing for us to ttc in mid January. So that made my mind up for me!! I guess everything happens for a reason! I do hope I hear about all of your bfp's soon! Baby dust to all of you

Good luck  

No af yet. 25 day cycle since stopping bcp except for last month where it was 26 days. Today is day 26 so we'll see. 

Checked the ic test I took this morning and where the line would be there's a divot. I noticed it thus morning but it wasn't quite so big so I think it was a bad test.


----------



## Rattygirl

Good luck everyone, I am a day late but I don't dare to test yet scare of the heartbreaking outcome :( hopefully end of this week if AF still doesn't come I will gather courage to test it!


----------



## Rubyx

af is due the 30th for me. I'm somewhere between 10-12 dpo and my last test today was still bfn so I'm not expecting much. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## NightFire598

Still early ruby. I'm not counting myself out til af shows. You just never know though


----------



## NightFire598

Rattygirl said:


> Good luck everyone, I am a day late but I don't dare to test yet scare of the heartbreaking outcome :( hopefully end of this week if AF still doesn't come I will gather courage to test it!

Wish I had your willpower


----------



## TanyaW

NightFire598 said:


> TanyaW said:
> 
> 
> Good luck! Fingers crossed for all of you wish you all get your bfp's. I was really contemplating trying next month. I just couldn't decide. Then I got home from work and got news that we are now planning a trip to Walt Disney world for the first week in January. I am so excited and it's perfect timing for us to ttc in mid January. So that made my mind up for me!! I guess everything happens for a reason! I do hope I hear about all of your bfp's soon! Baby dust to all of you
> 
> Good luck
> 
> No af yet. 25 day cycle since stopping bcp except for last month where it was 26 days. Today is day 26 so we'll see.
> 
> Checked the ic test I took this morning and where the line would be there's a divot. I noticed it thus morning but it wasn't quite so big so I think it was a bad test.Click to expand...

Ahh nightfire that is so exciting I really hope you get your bfp, you still having all your symptoms?? When r u going to test next


----------



## Rubyx

NightFire598 said:


> Still early ruby. I'm not counting myself out til af shows. You just never know though

Thanks! Fingers crossed for you. I hate being such an impatient person. lol I try to hold off on testing before af so I don't get disappointed, but then I do it anyway.


----------



## NightFire598

Still super bloated and gassy depending on the time of day. Got nauseous after 1 piece of pizza for dinner (I'm the girl who can eat a whole pizza by herself..lol) back pain seems to have subsided for the day. Headache still coming and going. CM seems kinda yellow today (at least in the pantiliner) can't think of what else I'm feeling right now. Lol.

Thinking of trying a first response in the morning. Just hoping af stays away and that I'm gonna get a bfp.
Had a five year old who I've never met and was only at our house for 5 minutes while her dad looked at one of our cars run over and give me a hug before they left. Hoping it's a sign. Lol


----------



## TanyaW

NightFire598 said:


> Still super bloated and gassy depending on the time of day. Got nauseous after 1 piece of pizza for dinner (I'm the girl who can eat a whole pizza by herself..lol) back pain seems to have subsided for the day. Headache still coming and going. CM seems kinda yellow today (at least in the pantiliner) can't think of what else I'm feeling right now. Lol.
> 
> Thinking of trying a first response in the morning. Just hoping af stays away and that I'm gonna get a bfp.
> Had a five year old who I've never met and was only at our house for 5 minutes while her dad looked at one of our cars run over and give me a hug before they left. Hoping it's a sign. Lol

Aww how cute is that!! Kids def gravitate towards you once your pregnant, my nieces use to cling to me!! Ah I'm excited for you !


----------



## Rattygirl

NightFire598 said:


> Rattygirl said:
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone, I am a day late but I don't dare to test yet scare of the heartbreaking outcome :( hopefully end of this week if AF still doesn't come I will gather courage to test it!
> 
> Wish I had your willpowerClick to expand...

Haha I admire your positive thinking more, more of like i fear reality hitting in. Like last month I have all the symptoms like nausea, vomited, etc which never happen to me before, my AF always friendly towards me except last month thats why I was like 99% sure I am pregnant but reality hurt me so badly when AF come sob sob. That why this month I try not to get high on hopes but still wish positive faster come :D

Wow I heard older people say before when young kids or baby hug you they have sense that there is baby inside you! Hope you have!!! hugzzz <3


----------



## NightFire598

Rattygirl said:


> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rattygirl said:
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone, I am a day late but I don't dare to test yet scare of the heartbreaking outcome :( hopefully end of this week if AF still doesn't come I will gather courage to test it!
> 
> Wish I had your willpowerClick to expand...
> 
> Haha I admire your positive thinking more, more of like i fear reality hitting in. Like last month I have all the symptoms like nausea, vomited, etc which never happen to me before, my AF always friendly towards me except last month thats why I was like 99% sure I am pregnant but reality hurt me so badly when AF come sob sob. That why this month I try not to get high on hopes but still wish positive faster come :D
> 
> Wow I heard older people say before when young kids or baby hug you they have sense that there is baby inside you! Hope you have!!! hugzzz <3Click to expand...

I hope so. Two dogs I met were all over me too but I have that affect on dogs and cats. Lol. 

Don't let fear get you. Not out til the witch shows and if she hasn't shown yet you can't fear her coming. Takes over..


----------



## Weebles

I'm soooooo emotional right now. And my bbs hurt. I don't think I need a test though. GL tomorrow!


----------



## kaylab22

I'm sorry to all the ladies whose af arrived. ... or about to. Who is left standing? ???
I am. Trying so hard not to go buy a first response trying to hold out tell day befote af due... which is Saturday 
I'm so nauseous last few days.


----------



## NightFire598

So I woke up this morning nauseous as hell. Still gassy. Dizzy. My temp dropped a little bit so not sure if that's a bad sign OR what. Thermometer wasn't reading well this morning. Took like 10 minutes while my dog kicked me out of the blankets. Lol.


----------



## chitown28

I'm officially out as of this morning. My sister in law announced her pregnancy yesterday too - I couldn't help but be a bit jealous. Good luck to those still standing!


----------



## NightFire598

chitown28 said:


> I'm officially out as of this morning. My sister in law announced her pregnancy yesterday too - I couldn't help but be a bit jealous. Good luck to those still standing!

Sorry hun :-(


----------



## TanyaW

chitown28 said:


> I'm officially out as of this morning. My sister in law announced her pregnancy yesterday too - I couldn't help but be a bit jealous. Good luck to those still standing!

Sorry chitown don't worry I got a good feeling about Hawaii lol! I have me a Jamaica baby, usually happens when you are more relaxed!


----------



## NightFire598

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=531939 

I think i see a vvvvfl but...I'm not sure. Af hasn't shown up yet but last month she was a day late...which would be today...fingers crossed...


----------



## glong88

Yes possibly


----------



## Weebles

Sorry to those who are out. GL to those still in. I haven't stated AF yet so I guess I'm still technically in. Feels like I'm out though. No test today, maybe tomorrow if AF doesn't show up later... But if I was a betting women I'd say that she's going to. Go buy a test kaylab!


----------



## NightFire598

Weebles said:


> Sorry to those who are out. GL to those still in. I haven't stated AF yet so I guess I'm still technically in. Feels like I'm out though. No test today, maybe tomorrow if AF doesn't show up later... But if I was a betting women I'd say that she's going to. Go buy a test kaylab!

Same here. Feels like af is coming. :-(


----------



## Anon010696

My first TWW is today as this is my first month TTC. 9dpo. using FF app. 40pts in early pregnancy signs. my score for the month on timing is high. 17.2 percent of BFP being today. Vomiting. a lot. Stuck in the bathroom with loose stools. cant make it out of my house to buy a test. Should I test today if i make it out of the bathroom long enough? any other advice for a TTC newbie? Ive posted this same message on two other threads, sorry for that. I just don't know which post to post on. and I feel like hell, so retyping is a bit of a drag. lightheaded. BBT is 98.4 today. please give me some tips and advice.


----------



## NightFire598

Bbt seems high for being your lowest temp of the day. The vomiting and loose stool at the same time kinda make me think (along with your temp) that you may be sick...9 dpo is still early to test though some get positives that early. When is af due?


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Still no show for af for me.... Still BFN on 2 different cheapie tests... Feel really nauseated and hungry (which I don't normally get hungry til way later in the day like around dinner time usually,but these last few days I'm hungry first thing in the morning and then get super nauseated after I eat.... Coffee still has me a bit jittery which I'm usually an all day coffee drinker and can go right to sleep after drinking a pot of coffee So that's diffentaly off about me... Still high soft and closed cervix as well as loads of creamy cm that's a bit stretchy but not no where near like EWCM... I feel a more swollen down there too which is outta norm... IDK what's going on with my body... If no af by Thursday (when DH has a day off) Imma go to the Dr...


----------



## NightFire598

KarmaLeigh said:


> Still no show for af for me.... Still BFN on 2 different cheapie tests... Feel really nauseated and hungry (which I don't normally get hungry til way later in the day like around dinner time usually,but these last few days I'm hungry first thing in the morning and then get super nauseated after I eat.... Coffee still has me a bit jittery which I'm usually an all day coffee drinker and can go right to sleep after drinking a pot of coffee So that's diffentaly off about me... Still high soft and closed cervix as well as loads of creamy cm that's a bit stretchy but not no where near like EWCM... I feel a more swollen down there too which is outta norm... IDK what's going on with my body... If no af by Thursday (when DH has a day off) Imma go to the Dr...

Good luck karma! I feel full down there too which is why I think af is coming for me still bfn this morning unless someone sees something on the test I posted. I stopped drinking coffee as soon as I got to the 2WW so I am not sure about that...and I'm one of those people that's practically always hungry...except for yesterday. So I got the opposite goin on. If only there was like a blatantly obvious sign that a woman was pregnant (like a guy with a boner...obvious) lmao. Sorry if that was too much but hope y'all get what I mean.


----------



## Anon010696

NightFire598 said:


> Bbt seems high for being your lowest temp of the day. The vomiting and loose stool at the same time kinda make me think (along with your temp) that you may be sick...9 dpo is still early to test though some get positives that early. When is af due?

Again im new. whats AF? and my BBT runs kinda high. 97.4 is the lowest its ever been


----------



## NightFire598

Af = aunt flow (menstrual cycle). You take it after at least 4 hours of sleep before sitting up or anything right? Just seems higher to me but I only know what mine are.


----------



## Anon010696

take my BBT first thing when I wake up. I lay my BBT thermomitor on my bedside table. First thing I do before I even sit up. 

And as for AF I have NO clue. Havnt had a visit from AF in over a year and half. I had the nexplanon implant and had it removed march 2nd because we decided to TTC. I have a confirmed ovulation from about 4 differnt OPK as well as my BBT that occured on March 20th. BMS During all 3 fertile days plus Ovulation day and the 3 days after. 

Also, I have high levels of testostorone and suspected PCOS but not yet confirmed.


----------



## NightFire598

Testing is up to you. 9 dpo is early so it may not shoe anything and you could just have a stomach virus (since it's hitting both ends at once...sorry I've had that before and it's miserable).

Otherwise you can go to your doctor.sorry I don't have any answers for you.
Good luck though.


----------



## Anon010696

its alright. thanks. I tested with an internet cheapie and it was A bfn but i expected that since its so early. Ill reteast at 11 DPO. thank you again for trying


----------



## KarmaLeigh

NightFire598 said:


> KarmaLeigh said:
> 
> 
> Still no show for af for me.... Still BFN on 2 different cheapie tests... Feel really nauseated and hungry (which I don't normally get hungry til way later in the day like around dinner time usually,but these last few days I'm hungry first thing in the morning and then get super nauseated after I eat.... Coffee still has me a bit jittery which I'm usually an all day coffee drinker and can go right to sleep after drinking a pot of coffee So that's diffentaly off about me... Still high soft and closed cervix as well as loads of creamy cm that's a bit stretchy but not no where near like EWCM... I feel a more swollen down there too which is outta norm... IDK what's going on with my body... If no af by Thursday (when DH has a day off) Imma go to the Dr...
> 
> Good luck karma! I feel full down there too which is why I think af is coming for me still bfn this morning unless someone sees something on the test I posted. I stopped drinking coffee as soon as I got to the 2WW so I am not sure about that...and I'm one of those people that's practically always hungry...except for yesterday. So I got the opposite goin on. If only there was like a blatantly obvious sign that a woman was pregnant (like a guy with a boner...obvious) lmao. Sorry if that was too much but hope y'all get what I mean.Click to expand...

Yeah I agree.... It sucks not knowing for sure.... My body is just going wacko with the feeling in my abdomen... IDK


----------



## Rubyx

Anon010696 said:


> its alright. thanks. I tested with an internet cheapie and it was A bfn but i expected that since its so early. Ill reteast at 11 DPO. thank you again for trying

Good luck!!! My 9dpo was negative too as was my 11 dpo. I'm not testing again until in the morning when af is due. I already feel so nervous about it.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Anon010696 said:


> take my BBT first thing when I wake up. I lay my BBT thermomitor on my bedside table. First thing I do before I even sit up.
> 
> And as for AF I have NO clue. Havnt had a visit from AF in over a year and half. I had the nexplanon implant and had it removed march 2nd because we decided to TTC. I have a confirmed ovulation from about 4 differnt OPK as well as my BBT that occured on March 20th. BMS During all 3 fertile days plus Ovulation day and the 3 days after.
> 
> Also, I have high levels of testostorone and suspected PCOS but not yet confirmed.

That's funny cuz I got the nexplanon out on March 2nd as well!!!! I had some brownish discharge on the 9th-11th but only when I wiped... But been feeling off since then... I had slight spotting every few months on the nexplanon but no more then a day or 2...


----------



## NightFire598

Good luck everyone! 

I've gotten really dizzy the past few minutes. As of 30 minutes ago or so no af yet. Same kinda yellowish cm on my pantiliner...idk. 

Wish I had a bfp this morning but noooo. Can't ever be easy.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Yeah wish it was easier as well as an obvious sign we r preggers!!!


----------



## USAFWife319

So far no signs today other than I'm exhausted but that's nothing new.


----------



## NightFire598

USAFWife319 said:


> So far no signs today other than I'm exhausted but that's nothing new.

When's af due?


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=531939
> 
> I think i see a vvvvfl but...I'm not sure. Af hasn't shown up yet but last month she was a day late...which would be today...fingers crossed...


Think I might me something


----------



## USAFWife319

NightFire598 said:


> USAFWife319 said:
> 
> 
> So far no signs today other than I'm exhausted but that's nothing new.
> 
> When's af due?Click to expand...

Due tomorrow. Praying she doesn't show


----------



## kaylab22

Weebles said:


> Sorry to those who are out. GL to those still in. I haven't stated AF yet so I guess I'm still technically in. Feels like I'm out though. No test today, maybe tomorrow if AF doesn't show up later... But if I was a betting women I'd say that she's going to. Go buy a test kaylab!

I will in a couple days. So I have a better chance at a real answer. By then it should be a noticeable bfp. And if it's bfn. Then ill b3 likely to trust it. Hard when I have gotten 3 light pos.on the others but my family keeps saying it's just evaps......I'll probably take 1 friday. If I can hold off


----------



## KarmaLeigh

I'm seriously going nuts.... My cervix has not gotten any lower but it gotten more swollen and more wet with lots of creamy cm.... More than yesterday... It seems everyday the cm is increasing throughout the day as well... Hoping I get a BFP soon as well as u ladies who r still in this cycle...


----------



## NightFire598

So my sister (who's never wanted to have kids) suddenly messages me that she has baby fever. And then blamed my DH for me not getting a bfp yet...then she went off on me for saying she doesn't understand how he'd it actually is to get pregnant. She had me in tears at work. I went from shaking I was so mad to so upset.

Only other update is heartburn every time I eat something and no af yet. 

I want to strangle my sister though...is that horrible?


----------



## KarmaLeigh

And yrs ago I would usually be dry before AF but IDK if that would change after not having an actual cycle in the last 5yrs... Well actually probably longer than that cuz I had the mirena before I got prego with my 4 in a half yr old daughter and my cycles where off then too... Only bled a couple days every few months on that and the nexplanon...


----------



## KarmaLeigh

NightFire598 said:


> So my sister (who's never wanted to have kids) suddenly messages me that she has baby fever. And then blamed my DH for me not getting a bfp yet...then she went off on me for saying she doesn't understand how he'd it actually is to get pregnant. She had me in tears at work. I went from shaking I was so mad to so upset.
> 
> Only other update is heartburn every time I eat something and no af yet.
> 
> I want to strangle my sister though...is that horrible?

I know how that is... I can't even tell my family that my DH and I r actually TTC cuz all the judgement I would get... Its ridiculous but at least I have his side of the family as well as my best friend who support is in thus5...


----------



## NightFire598

We have some friends that support us but they all got pregnant on accident so they don't quite understand. My support group is basically right here..dh of course but he doesn't understand the female part of it. 

Kaylab thank you for seeing something! Gives me some hope. I really want this to be my month. Just don't need the negativity like from my sister who just doesn't know.


----------



## NightFire598

USAFWife319 said:


> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFWife319 said:
> 
> 
> So far no signs today other than I'm exhausted but that's nothing new.
> 
> When's af due?Click to expand...
> 
> Due tomorrow. Praying she doesn't showClick to expand...

FX for you too. 

I'm on cd 26. Normally 25 but last month was 26 too so...guess we will see if she shows.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Yeah I got my DH too and like u he just don't know the female part... I had to explain to him that we only have this small window in a cycle to get pregnant so now he understands that but doesn't understand all these changes our bodies go through..


----------



## helensamantha

Well, I am out but I'm staking you lot!!! I think I could see something in your test nightfire but I'm on my phone so can't see too clearly. Sending you all loads of luck xx


----------



## NightFire598

Thanks helen! Keep in touch hun. Sorry you're out this month.

Karma that's exactly how it is. Dh only understands that when I say we need to have sex for the next 6 days it's baby time. 

Af stay away...far far away...pleeeease


----------



## NightFire598

Update:have a pounding headache and just had a real sharp cramp like pain on my right side. Then it went away. Back is absolutely killing me right now. Stomach is ichy and a little earlier there was a sharp needle like pain right next to my bellybutton. Idk what's going on. Hoping it's not the witch


----------



## KarmaLeigh

NightFire598 said:


> Update:have a pounding headache and just had a real sharp cramp like pain on my right side. Then it went away. Back is absolutely killing me right now. Stomach is ichy and a little earlier there was a sharp needle like pain right next to my bellybutton. Idk what's going on. Hoping it's not the witch

I started having sharp like cramp on my right side as well and my boobs have been itchy


----------



## NightFire598

KarmaLeigh said:


> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> Update:have a pounding headache and just had a real sharp cramp like pain on my right side. Then it went away. Back is absolutely killing me right now. Stomach is ichy and a little earlier there was a sharp needle like pain right next to my bellybutton. Idk what's going on. Hoping it's not the witch
> 
> I started having sharp like cramp on my right side as well and my boobs have been itchyClick to expand...

Hope it's a good sign for both of us! Checked my cp and it's still high and closed. Creamy. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## clara_nb

AF showed for me today, but after my test yesterday I did the grieving I needed to and I'm okay today. We are putting our energy into the adoption process now and might try again in a couple of years... I am only 29 so there's time and it clearly isn't working right now. I am excited to start a new journey towards becoming a mother.

I wish all of you the absolute best of luck!! xo


----------



## helensamantha

clara_nb said:


> AF showed for me today, but after my test yesterday I did the grieving I needed to and I'm okay today. We are putting our energy into the adoption process now and might try again in a couple of years... I am only 29 so there's time and it clearly isn't working right now. I am excited to start a new journey towards becoming a mother.
> 
> I wish all of you the absolute best of luck!! xo

Oh I am sorry to hear this, really I am. But, I am inspired that you are focus sing your energies into alternative methods of motherhood, good on you girl! I wish you all the best for the future, be it an adoption or a bfp of your own in years to come. Go for it :kisses:

All the best xxxxx


----------



## chitown28

Awww Clara, I'm glad you're doing okay. We're all rooting for you along your journey, no matter where life takes you. Wishing YOU all the best of luck as well xoxo

Nightfire, Kaylab, and Karma - hoping this is your lucky month, keep us updated!


----------



## helensamantha

Was just about to say the same, nightfire, karma and kaylab, seriously keeping everything crossed here for some bfp posting soon!!!!


----------



## NightFire598

clara_nb said:


> AF showed for me today, but after my test yesterday I did the grieving I needed to and I'm okay today. We are putting our energy into the adoption process now and might try again in a couple of years... I am only 29 so there's time and it clearly isn't working right now. I am excited to start a new journey towards becoming a mother.
> 
> I wish all of you the absolute best of luck!! xo

Good luck clara!!


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Good luck clara!!!!! Nightfire yes hoping it is a good sign... My cp is still high closed and soft and loads of creamy cm still this cramp is now more of a dull cramp instead of sharp cramps now.


----------



## NightFire598

KarmaLeigh said:


> Good luck clara!!!!! Nightfire yes hoping it is a good sign... My cp is still high closed and soft and loads of creamy cm still this cramp is now more of a dull cramp instead of sharp cramps now.

Mine keeps coming and going. And then that wierd pain by my bellybutton. Literally just ran to TN e bathroom because I could feel how wet the pantiliner is getting...nothin there. Kinda odd though. I peed and then when I stood to wipe I peed again. (Sorry tmi...I'm not shy incase you haven't noticed lol)


----------



## KarmaLeigh

NightFire598 said:


> KarmaLeigh said:
> 
> 
> Good luck clara!!!!! Nightfire yes hoping it is a good sign... My cp is still high closed and soft and loads of creamy cm still this cramp is now more of a dull cramp instead of sharp cramps now.
> 
> Mine keeps coming and going. And then that wierd pain by my bellybutton. Literally just ran to TN e bathroom because I could feel how wet the pantiliner is getting...nothin there. Kinda odd though. I peed and then when I stood to wipe I peed again. (Sorry tmi...I'm not shy incase you haven't noticed lol)Click to expand...

Yeah that's funny cuz I've been having the same issues... Hope it's a good sign for us...


----------



## NightFire598

Fingers crossed. 

Almost fell asleep on the drive home. Very tired but it seems to come and go. My fat cat just steppes on my boobs....ouch :-(


----------



## kaylab22

I'm so nervous went to store to get first response to my surprise they were sold out. So got clearblue digital. Taking 1 tommorow so nervous.it will say not pregnant I'll be absolutely crushed. As my DH is annoyed with the amount of money spent on somthing I just pee on. He think 1 test works and wait tell day of af and that's hard


----------



## NightFire598

Its very hard...and even then they can be inconclusive. Good luck and let us know!!


----------



## breakingdawn

AF is here. I'm out!


----------



## NightFire598

breakingdawn said:


> AF is here. I'm out!

Sorry girl:-(


----------



## Rattygirl

Wake up feeling so bloated even when drinking water also feel bloated, no cm at all for few days. Finger cross, 2 day afer AF will be testing on Friday.


----------



## Rattygirl

I mean missed AF for 2 day *


----------



## kaylab22

chitown28 said:


> Awww Clara, I'm glad you're doing okay. We're all rooting for you along your journey, no matter where life takes you. Wishing YOU all the best of luck as well xoxo
> 
> Nightfire, Kaylab, and Karma - hoping this is your lucky month, keep us updated!

Thank u. Nervous for testing. Especially a digital cause they require more hormone


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Sorry breaking dawn.... I'm still having this sharp I and off cramping and so exhausted


----------



## NightFire598

KarmaLeigh said:


> Sorry breaking dawn.... I'm still having this sharp I and off cramping and so exhausted

Me too girl. Cramping got a bit worse after dinner here. Boobs started throbbing too. Haven't checked for af in a bit. Scared it's just gonna show up.

Ratty are you 2 days late already or you'll be two days late on friday?


----------



## Rattygirl

NightFire598 said:


> KarmaLeigh said:
> 
> 
> Sorry breaking dawn.... I'm still having this sharp I and off cramping and so exhausted
> 
> Me too girl. Cramping got a bit worse after dinner here. Boobs started throbbing too. Haven't checked for af in a bit. Scared it's just gonna show up.
> 
> Ratty are you 2 days late already or you'll be two days late on friday?Click to expand...

Ops I mean I am 2 days late, today is my 3rd day if AF doesn't pay a visit tonight which I hope she wont. I will and can only test this Friday. Hopefully give me a chance to test on Friday! *finger cross*


----------



## NightFire598

Rattygirl said:


> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KarmaLeigh said:
> 
> 
> Sorry breaking dawn.... I'm still having this sharp I and off cramping and so exhausted
> 
> Me too girl. Cramping got a bit worse after dinner here. Boobs started throbbing too. Haven't checked for af in a bit. Scared it's just gonna show up.
> 
> Ratty are you 2 days late already or you'll be two days late on friday?Click to expand...
> 
> Ops I mean I am 2 days late, today is my 3rd day if AF doesn't pay a visit tonight which I hope she wont. I will and can only test this Friday. Hopefully give me a chance to test on Friday! *finger cross*Click to expand...


Good luck!.keep us posted. I'm 2 days late right now. FX the witch stays away


----------



## Rattygirl

NightFire598 said:


> Rattygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KarmaLeigh said:
> 
> 
> Sorry breaking dawn.... I'm still having this sharp I and off cramping and so exhausted
> 
> Me too girl. Cramping got a bit worse after dinner here. Boobs started throbbing too. Haven't checked for af in a bit. Scared it's just gonna show up.
> 
> Ratty are you 2 days late already or you'll be two days late on friday?Click to expand...
> 
> Ops I mean I am 2 days late, today is my 3rd day if AF doesn't pay a visit tonight which I hope she wont. I will and can only test this Friday. Hopefully give me a chance to test on Friday! *finger cross*Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck!.keep us posted. I'm 2 days late right now. FX the witch stays awayClick to expand...

Hi^5 NightFire598!!! Goodluck all! Hopefully this AF stay away for 10 months!


----------



## Rubyx

Good luck to you guys!


----------



## NightFire598

Update for the night : new visible vein in my left Breast I think. Don't think there's anything new on the right except the throbbing from earlier. Hopefully a good sign.


----------



## Rattygirl

NightFire598 said:


> Update for the night : new visible vein in my left Breast I think. Don't think there's anything new on the right except the throbbing from earlier. Hopefully a good sign.

Awesosme! most likely you are expecting :baby: :happydance:


----------



## Weebles

Wishing you the best of luck and tons of good vibes Clara! Kaylab, can't wait to see your results in this.. Those who are out, hope you will get your bfp next cycle. And as for me? I'm still somehow in this. No longer spotting and AF hasn't arrived. And before you go and say maybe it was IB, well a part of me hopes that but realistically I just spot. i dont seem to have any real symptoms like everyone else that's still in. I'm not cramping anymore, no more spotting, bbs are barely sore... I'm binge eating Easter candy though. Easter baskets and pms chocolate cravings are just a terrible terrible combination!


----------



## KarmaLeigh

So apparently I do not know my body anymore... I had tons of EWCM the 7-16th and it's been creamy ever since... Well I'm assuming I haven't even O'd yet cuz my DH was worried about me cuz of how bad my cramps where earlier and had me go to my Dr so I did and he did an ultrasound and come to find out I have a dominant follicle measuring 2.2cm on my right ovary... My endometrial thickness is 7mm and I have a 10mm fibroid in the right uterine body... So yeah I feel crazy now... I seriously thought I O'd a couple weeks... Well now I feel just uggghhh... But hey this cycle aimt over me yet so guess I'll be moving over to the April testers... Nightfire and kaylab, I'll be hoping for ur BFPs soon ladies


----------



## USAFWife319

Well I'm pretty sure I'm out ladies. Af is due today and I took a test with fmu and it's a bfn


----------



## NightFire598

Think I'm out:-( temp dropped this morning and when I wiped there was pink. Pain is hitting me hard so I'm pretty sure it's more than just spotting. I'll let you all know if it stops but I'm crushed. My body has done so much to make me think I was pregnant this month. Even the test yesterday. :'(


----------



## helensamantha

I'm sorry USAwife and nightfire, I still have hope for you!! Not out until AF shows, hope she stays away for you both xx


----------



## TanyaW

Aww usawife hopefully maybe a late implant?? So sorry nightfire!! Our bodies are so cruel sometimes, KarmaLeigh I guess go have some fun lol!! Clara good luck on your adoption adventure!! And I think all that's left is Kaylab, waiting for that digi news


----------



## NightFire598

Checked my cp..still feels high but I can't tell how open because it's really swollen. No clue what it's supposed to feel like with af. Guess I'll see if it increases.


----------



## Rattygirl

NightFire598 said:


> Checked my cp..still feels high but I can't tell how open because it's really swollen. No clue what it's supposed to feel like with af. Guess I'll see if it increases.

Don't give up yet!


----------



## Weebles

Aww nightfire. :( my spotting returned this morning so I'll likely be officially out by this afternoon too.


----------



## NightFire598

Weebles said:


> Aww nightfire. :( my spotting returned this morning so I'll likely be officially out by this afternoon too.

Had to use tampon can't take the chance of bleeding through pantiliner at work...don't know what to do with myself right now. Still feel wierd. But now in pain too. Thought for sure it was my month.

Hard to be upbeat this morning


----------



## Rubyx

USAFWife319 said:


> Well I'm pretty sure I'm out ladies. Af is due today and I took a test with fmu and it's a bfn

Exact same story here. Figure since af is due today it's accurate so I'd say I'm out.


----------



## glong88

AF due today or tomorrow did a 4 days early test today fmu and was bfn so unless late implantation which i doubt I'm out too, just to wait for AF now. Wish she would just show now so I can get onto the next mont


----------



## Rubyx

glong88 said:


> AF due today or tomorrow did a 4 days early test today fmu and was bfn so unless late implantation which i doubt I'm out too, just to wait for AF now. Wish she would just show now so I can get onto the next mont

I feel the same way, I just wish she would show now so I can move on. Good luck to you though! You never know


----------



## glong88

Rubyx said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> AF due today or tomorrow did a 4 days early test today fmu and was bfn so unless late implantation which i doubt I'm out too, just to wait for AF now. Wish she would just show now so I can get onto the next mont
> 
> I feel the same way, I just wish she would show now so I can move on. Good luck to you though! You never knowClick to expand...

Same to you, until she shows we all still in with a chance I suppose but normally most people who are by now would have there Bfp


----------



## NightFire598

Good luck all! 

Haven't checked since getting to work but literally just burst into tears for someone making me stop what I was doing to deal with their bs (already filling in for 4 people on top of my own work so stressed to the max) 

Feel like I'm out.


----------



## Rubyx

glong88 said:


> Rubyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> AF due today or tomorrow did a 4 days early test today fmu and was bfn so unless late implantation which i doubt I'm out too, just to wait for AF now. Wish she would just show now so I can get onto the next mont
> 
> I feel the same way, I just wish she would show now so I can move on. Good luck to you though! You never knowClick to expand...
> 
> Same to you, until she shows we all still in with a chance I suppose but normally most people who are by now would have there BfpClick to expand...

Thanks! I know it is possible but I feel like that too. Like, there would have at least been a faint line or something since I used fmu. With my son I had a bfn at 2 days before af and didn't get a bfp until I was 2 days late. Those were the only times I tested, though.


----------



## glong88

Thats good, must give you a little hope. Kinda want AF to show to get on with next month but then if she doesn't then there's still a tiny bit of hope for now .... I don't no when I was in my cycle when I tested with my son


----------



## Rubyx

glong88 said:


> Thats good, must give you a little hope. Kinda want AF to show to get on with next month but then if she doesn't then there's still a tiny bit of hope for now .... I don't no when I was in my cycle when I tested with my son


Well I'm spotting now so I'd say I'm officially out. lol On to next month. Still good luck to you! :)


----------



## readyfor1more

I am in.. Still hopeful. Per my App, my peak fertility times (9.5-10 ratings) were 3/16 and 3/17 both days we "tried". Expected AF today based on past 2 months 26 day cycles, nothing yet. Monday and Tuesday this week had spotting (only in AM during first wee/wipe) think that IB. BFN test yesterday EPT analog and today CB digital advanced. Keeping hope alive.


----------



## NightFire598

Good luck! 

Well after 5 hours I bled through the regular l...thinking it's too heavy to be spotting. I have a Dr appt monday so I'll ask if it's possible still but I think I'm officially out. Good luck everyone


----------



## readyfor1more

Spotting just started:(


----------



## helensamantha

Oh ladies, none of us are having much luck this month are we :( 
On to the next, onwards and upwards......so they say! X


----------



## NightFire598

Sorry girls :-(


----------



## kaylab22

Negative....... if I go by my longest cycle then I'd be only 9dpo. If o go by avarage I'm 13dpo


----------



## Weebles

I know the feeling ladies.. Now that I've admitted defeat I just want AF to show up so I can say cd1. I've shed my tears, I'm ready to move on. I don't like it when it drags out like this, it feels frustrating and I want the fresh start of a new cycle. I have made a lot of good changes this cycle that I'm going to keep up next one though. And as soon as AF shows I'm purchasing a thermometer so I can begin temping too.


----------



## NightFire598

Weebles said:


> I know the feeling ladies.. Now that I've admitted defeat I just want AF to show up so I can say cd1. I've shed my tears, I'm ready to move on. I don't like it when it drags out like this, it feels frustrating and I want the fresh start of a new cycle. I have made a lot of good changes this cycle that I'm going to keep up next one though. And as soon as AF shows I'm purchasing a thermometer so I can begin temping too.

Good luck weebles! 

I think I'm going to look into some fertility suppliments besides prenatals. I'll see what the dr recommends on Monday. I'll let y'all know if she gives me any useful advice


----------



## NightFire598

kaylab22 said:


> Negative....... if I go by my longest cycle then I'd be only 9dpo. If o go by avarage I'm 13dpo

Hang in there! No af so you're still in the running. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## USAFWife319

No af here yet either. I'm super tired today


----------



## kaylab22

We stopped bbding the last week and I think even tho fertile cm wasn't around that time I think I ovulate then. So next month we gonna cover all weeks we were this month but I been sick as a dogs a$$ so I'm not put yet but thinking I am.


----------



## helensamantha

Quick question - do you ladies count cd1 as day of spotting before full flow or cd1 as day of full flow starting??


----------



## chitown28

helensamantha said:


> Quick question - do you ladies count cd1 as day of spotting before full flow or cd1 as day of full flow starting??

I'm no expert but it looks like my FF app says first full day of flow is CD 1 (although I had spotting the day before). 

For those of you temping - are you temping orally or vaginally? I may try temping vaginally this time around! Also may try the softcups idea but am a bit petrified! 

Good luck to those still in the game! For the rest of us, let's tackle next month together!


----------



## helensamantha

Thanks chitown, just been looking through my cycles for pat few months and noticed some months I'd classes spotting as day 1 and others I hadn't......

Have also considered the soft cups idea but yet to bite the bullet and try some! The thought of it makes me freak out and i just know I'll get in a mess!! Hahahahaha


----------



## NightFire598

Cd 1 is the first day of flow...according to my apps anyway. Lol 

What the heck are soft cups?

I temp orally...iim not sure I could vaginally at 2-3 am...animals are always on top of me.


----------



## helensamantha

https://softcup.co.uk

Also called mooncups or instead cups. Designed for an alternative to tampons during AF but can also be used to keep swimmers in ;) lol


----------



## NightFire598

So you insert it after bd to keep them in basically? I've heard mixed reviews from those who use them during af


----------



## helensamantha

Yes basically, or you can "place the sperm" into the cup first and then insert it. Apparently, lol

Never tried them for AF or know anyone that does. I'm not sure I'd use them for AF, but I think I'd try them for :sperm:


----------



## SassyV

I'm sorry night fire! You were my first friend here on the forum and I was cheering for you! Good luck with the dr! 

I was expecting AF the 22nd (28th the absolute latest) still no sign...! Tested on the 20th last and got a BFN. Not sure what to think. No symptoms. Almost feel like maybe I did not ovulate (but I experienced spotting for the first time ever a few weeks back which I thought was IB) 

Any thoughts?


----------



## NightFire598

SassyV said:


> I'm sorry night fire! You were my first friend here on the forum and I was cheering for you! Good luck with the dr!
> 
> I was expecting AF the 22nd (28th the absolute latest) still no sign...! Tested on the 20th last and got a BFN. Not sure what to think. No symptoms. Almost feel like maybe I did not ovulate (but I experienced spotting for the first time ever a few weeks back which I thought was IB)
> 
> Any thoughts?

Test again! And let us know

And thank you. I'm no giving up. As defeated as I feel today I can't give up. The second I do I have to go back in for more surgery and I'm not ready for that. 

One of my coworkers uses the cup and swears by it for af. 

I did the pillows under my hips and legs in the air thing and obviously that didn't work. Maybe th e cup to keep them in after...I'd be scared of it getting stuck though. Lol!


----------



## Livvy

I use soft cups for AF, they are wonderful!! I have always had a really heavy flow so to not have to worry about bleeding through has been a life changer for me. Also you can keep them in for up to 24 hours. :thumbup: They are a bit messy though when I take it out and empty it, but it's worth it for me. I can wash my hands. ;) I imagine using them for swimmers would work well too, though I've never tried for that!


----------



## Rubyx

Sorry to those that got af, we seem to be unlucky! Mine just started so I'm moving on to planning next month. Good luck to those still in!


----------



## USAFWife319

Still no af here.... I've always had 28 day cycles but last month I was a day late as well. Test this am was neg so I'm trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## NightFire598

USAFWife319 said:


> Still no af here.... I've always had 28 day cycles but last month I was a day late as well. Test this am was neg so I'm trying not to get my hopes up.

Hang in there! FX for you and the rest of you that the witch hasn't gotten I've spent a lot of time crying today..at work,driving home, at home. My 75lbs pitbull climbed into my lap backed up and laid down completely on me (normally she just rests her head on me) amazing how animals know when you are upset.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Nightfire yeah that's one thing I love about animals... My son has a lot of behavioral problems and we have a kitty (cuz he used to be afraid of dogs) but every time he starts having an episode our cat would go sit on him and he would immediately calm down and she does the same with me when my anxiety and pain start up... I just love that about animals... We want to get a dog but I refuse to get one without a fenced in yard and we have a huge back yard just not fenced and we r right on a busy street so yeah right now that's outta the question... But let's all hope for bfps next cycle...


----------



## kaylab22

So if I end up with no sticky been. What online cheepies shall i buy?


----------



## Weebles

I bought cliniguard before and liked them. Once AF shows I'll probably try wondfro.. The really sensitive ones.


----------



## glong88

Still no AF, due yesterday or today but test bfn today...


----------



## USAFWife319

glong88 said:


> Still no AF, due yesterday or today but test bfn today...

Hopefully she doesn't show!


----------



## NightFire598

KarmaLeigh said:


> Nightfire yeah that's one thing I love about animals... My son has a lot of behavioral problems and we have a kitty (cuz he used to be afraid of dogs) but every time he starts having an episode our cat would go sit on him and he would immediately calm down and she does the same with me when my anxiety and pain start up... I just love that about animals... We want to get a dog but I refuse to get one without a fenced in yard and we have a huge back yard just not fenced and we r right on a busy street so yeah right now that's outta the question... But let's all hope for bfps next cycle...

I had an "invisible fence" installed for my dog. She has all the freedom but she's still fenced in. 

Hope she stays away glong!!!

How uou doin usaf?


----------



## Anon010696

Af due the 4th. BFN's on IC's and on some generic Frers. Doubtful, but hopeful. Trying to take advantage of the fertility jump after having my Implant removed on march 2nd. Good luck to those still in, and hugs to those out!


----------



## NightFire598

Anon010696 said:


> Af due the 4th. BFN's on IC's and on some generic Frers. Doubtful, but hopeful. Trying to take advantage of the fertility jump after having my Implant removed on march 2nd. Good luck to those still in, and hugs to those out!

You're still early to be testing. You'll be very very lucky if you get a bfp on the first month of trying. I envy you if you get yours. 

The only plus side to af arriving....coffee and alcohol


----------



## glong88

AF here


----------



## SassyV

No AF still.. Way way too late. Really thinking maybe I didn't ovulate this month. (Which makes me nervous as to why...

Nightfire animals are amazing!!! I have a shih tzu and he will do the same crawl over and snuggle (he's veryyy independent normally! Can't imagine life without pets!!!


----------



## USAFWife319

glong88 said:


> AF here

:(


----------



## Weebles

Hugs glong88. It sucks to be out but I'm sending good vibes for next month to you and everyone else who's out so far. 

According to my period tracker app AF is supposed to start today and so far she has not shown up. I'm not sure really if I'm still spotting, it's been pretty intermittent. I'm ready for cd1 now, just purchased a bbt this morning while out getting groceries. Part of me of course is hoping I'll be able to return it though, lol.


----------



## NightFire598

Weebles said:


> Hugs glong88. It sucks to be out but I'm sending good vibes for next month to you and everyone else who's out so far.
> 
> According to my period tracker app AF is supposed to start today and so far she has not shown up. I'm not sure really if I'm still spotting, it's been pretty intermittent. I'm ready for cd1 now, just purchased a bbt this morning while out getting groceries. Part of me of course is hoping I'll be able to return it though, lol.

You should just start using it. Never bad to monitor it.  

Fingers crossed that you don't need it though!!

Sorry glong :-( on to the next cycle.


----------



## kaylab22

Ok ladies I was doing a cm check and got a bunch of tmi globby white clear stuff and some pink in it ...... so I'm eather early or late implantation. Not holding to much hope tho..... my cervix feels higher not lower??? How late past ovulatoin can implantation take?


----------



## kaylab22

Just Google it says 6 to 12 days dpo. 10 being avarage of 80 percent. Let's hope it's implantation not af but not gonna get my hopes up


----------



## kaylab22

And any ladies know what cm is supposed to be like before af.?


----------



## TanyaW

I think typically before AF cm should be dry, however everyone is diff. My cp was high, and I had a lot of creamy cm literally 20 mins before AF arrived. Last month was dry and low before AF so not even consistent for cycles


----------



## Weebles

TanyaW said:


> I think typically before AF cm should be dry, however everyone is diff. My cp was high, and I had a lot of creamy cm literally 20 mins before AF arrived. Last month was dry and low before AF so not even consistent for cycles

I don't usually check cm after ovulation (cause I figure no point after that) but out of curiosity mine is a pink tinged ewcm. No idea is that is normal for me or not but AF is supposed to arrive today.


----------



## kaylab22

Well turned into pink spotting 
Probably af sigh


----------



## Anon010696

NightFire598 said:


> Anon010696 said:
> 
> 
> Af due the 4th. BFN's on IC's and on some generic Frers. Doubtful, but hopeful. Trying to take advantage of the fertility jump after having my Implant removed on march 2nd. Good luck to those still in, and hugs to those out!
> 
> You're still early to be testing. You'll be very very lucky if you get a bfp on the first month of trying. I envy you if you get yours.
> 
> The only plus side to af arriving....coffee and alcoholClick to expand...

Idk Im 11 dpo and still getting bfns. on the blue generic frers I get a shadowy squinter type thing (Within time limits) but on pink dollar store brands i get nothing at all. 

I know there is time left, and I have several tests left (2 per day in case the mood hits to test a second time without FMU.) 

But after all ive been thru since january....its just discouraging. Im still hopeful. but starting to get down


----------



## glong88

Well after one lot of spotting at lunch today nothing more as yet? Apart from loads of cramps. Doubt it's anything but AF and she's just taking her time but gives a tiny tiny bit of hope, maybe super late implantation? Or just me holding out hope....


----------



## USAFWife319

glong88 said:


> Well after one lot of spotting at lunch today nothing more as yet? Apart from loads of cramps. Doubt it's anything but AF and she's just taking her time but gives a tiny tiny bit of hope, maybe super late implantation? Or just me holding out hope....


Hoping it's just late implantation. Nothing here as of yet.


----------



## NightFire598

None of you ladies are out yet!! Keep your heads up. Spotting is common. 

Hell I know I have AF but I still feel pregnant. None of the symptoms went away and I feel very full down there.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Hey ladies... I could really use some advice... I've never had a scan to check for follicles and that stuff but I had one Tuesday and it showed a 2.2cm dominant follicle on my right ovary and that my lining has a thickness of 7mm... Is this a good sign and that it should be releasing an egg very soon right? I'm trying to understand this whole scan stuff LOL... Thanks in advance ladies...


----------



## SassyV

Made an appt with my obgyn for Monday. Will cancel if AF shows up before than.... Plan on retesting Sunday maybe Monday morning though.


----------



## kaylab22

Af is officially here. Boo hoo


----------



## USAFWife319

Still no af here but pg test was negative


----------



## Rattygirl

Hi ladies, I waited till today to test, got a bfp :)


----------



## NightFire598

Congrats ratty! 

Sorry kaylab :-( 

Hang in there usaf!


----------



## Anon010696

GUYS!!! I think i got a BFP!!! im not 100% sure but i bursted into tears when i saw it! Im calling in asking for a blood test as soon as they open.


----------



## Rattygirl

NightFire598 said:


> Congrats ratty!
> 
> Sorry kaylab :-(
> 
> Hang in there usaf!

Thank you and good luck all!!! <3


----------



## Rattygirl

Anon010696 said:


> GUYS!!! I think i got a BFP!!! im not 100% sure but i bursted into tears when i saw it! Im calling in asking for a blood test as soon as they open.

Congrats!!! I am trying to go next week for blood test too.


----------



## Weebles

Congrats Ratty and Anon! Sorry you're out Kaylab. :(

AF never showed up for me today and I was checking all day long like a mad woman. I still have very slight intermittent spotting but it's barely noticeable. This is day 4 of it and that is unusual for me either way this cycle turns out, usually it's 1-3 days. I thought I've been out for days but now being officially into cd 30 I've got a wee bit of hope again. Maybe I'm pregnant! Maybe I just O'd late because I was sick. I suppose I'll find out in the morning.


----------



## kaylab22

Whay online cheepies should I get?


----------



## SassyV

Congrats on the 2 BFPs! How long after your missed AF did y'all test? Also how many cycles have you been trying? (Just curious! I'm new to all this!)


----------



## Rattygirl

SassyV said:


> Congrats on the 2 BFPs! How long after your missed AF did y'all test? Also how many cycles have you been trying? (Just curious! I'm new to all this!)

Weebles, don't give up my friend just tell me that she still expierence spotting even when she bfp n 3months later as long as not AF.

Sassy, I missed my period by 5 days including today with tiny cramp, no cm at all and sore nipples during this 2 days but the worst part was frequent urine so i try to control till this morning then I test instead of my first missed period. Cos to me I feel i do not want to face with the reality so fast by just a day. 2nd months for me as I have other issue few years ago which does not allow me to try :(


----------



## helensamantha

Rattygirl said:


> Hi ladies, I waited till today to test, got a bfp :)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## helensamantha

Anon010696 said:


> GUYS!!! I think i got a BFP!!! im not 100% sure but i bursted into tears when i saw it! Im calling in asking for a blood test as soon as they open.

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## helensamantha

kaylab22 said:


> Af is officially here. Boo hoo

Boooooooo. I'm sorry :(


----------



## helensamantha

USAFWife319 said:


> Still no af here but pg test was negative

What dpo you on now?


----------



## glong88

After waking a few times in the night with cramps I was sure I would find a pad full of blood this am.... But nothing.... This is strange.....


----------



## helensamantha

glong88 said:


> After waking a few times in the night with cramps I was sure I would find a pad full of blood this am.... But nothing.... This is strange.....

Maybe your spotting was implantation?? Fingers crossed xx


----------



## helensamantha

KarmaLeigh said:


> Hey ladies... I could really use some advice... I've never had a scan to check for follicles and that stuff but I had one Tuesday and it showed a 2.2cm dominant follicle on my right ovary and that my lining has a thickness of 7mm... Is this a good sign and that it should be releasing an egg very soon right? I'm trying to understand this whole scan stuff LOL... Thanks in advance ladies...

I have no idea really as ice never been through this myself, but it certainly sounds hopeful!! Do you use ovulation tests and keep an eye on your cm?


----------



## glong88

helensamantha said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> After waking a few times in the night with cramps I was sure I would find a pad full of blood this am.... But nothing.... This is strange.....
> 
> Maybe your spotting was implantation?? Fingers crossed xxClick to expand...

It would be nice but yesterday was 14dpo. Plus I have typically period like pains still... Literally just waiting for her every time I go to the loo


----------



## helensamantha

glong88 said:


> helensamantha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> After waking a few times in the night with cramps I was sure I would find a pad full of blood this am.... But nothing.... This is strange.....
> 
> Maybe your spotting was implantation?? Fingers crossed xxClick to expand...
> 
> It would be nice but yesterday was 14dpo. Plus I have typically period like pains still... Literally just waiting for her every time I go to the looClick to expand...

well you do you often hear of ladies not getting their bfp until after AF due date.....so its a possibility?

Also, say for example implantation didn't happen until 12dpo, it can take up to 4 days for hcg to reach the urine. I'm not trying to get your hopes up, but remember, you're not out until the :witch: shows! :kiss:


----------



## Anon010696

SassyV said:


> Congrats on the 2 BFPs! How long after your missed AF did y'all test? Also how many cycles have you been trying? (Just curious! I'm new to all this!)

I tested at 11pm on 11dpo. I had slept literally all day after being ill earlier this week. So my FMU was technically at this time after having slept 7 hours during the daytime. So I tested right at the end of 11dpo


----------



## Anon010696

Gratz to all BFPS! And :hugs: to those out. Sending :dust: to those still in.


----------



## glong88

helensamantha said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helensamantha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> After waking a few times in the night with cramps I was sure I would find a pad full of blood this am.... But nothing.... This is strange.....
> 
> Maybe your spotting was implantation?? Fingers crossed xxClick to expand...
> 
> It would be nice but yesterday was 14dpo. Plus I have typically period like pains still... Literally just waiting for her every time I go to the looClick to expand...
> 
> well you do you often hear of ladies not getting their bfp until after AF due date.....so its a possibility?
> 
> Also, say for example implantation didn't happen until 12dpo, it can take up to 4 days for hcg to reach the urine. I'm not trying to get your hopes up, but remember, you're not out until the :witch: shows! :kiss:Click to expand...

I am hanging onto the tiny bit of hope but trying not to think anything of it. Been pregnant twice before, one full term pregnancy, one 8 week pregnancy and never had or noticed spotting...


----------



## helensamantha

glong88 said:


> I am hanging onto the tiny bit of hope but trying not to think anything of it. Been pregnant twice before, one full term pregnancy, one 8 week pregnancy and never had or noticed spotting...

i have everything crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## NightFire598

Congrats anon! Totally jealous that you got bfp on your first month of trying. Hopefully the doctor has insight for me monday. 

Keep us posted glong and usaf!!!


----------



## Weebles

glong88 said:


> It would be nice but yesterday was 14dpo. Plus I have typically period like pains still... Literally just waiting for her every time I go to the loo

Sounds just like me. No AF when I woke up but feels just like she's comming. I was torn on testing so I didn't. Maybe if AF doesn't start by lunchtime I'll do a good four hour hold and test. I just don't want to waste a test, see a BFN, and then have the witch show.


----------



## glong88

Weebles said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> It would be nice but yesterday was 14dpo. Plus I have typically period like pains still... Literally just waiting for her every time I go to the loo
> 
> Sounds just like me. No AF when I woke up but feels just like she's comming. I was torn on testing so I didn't. Maybe if AF doesn't start by lunchtime I'll do a good four hour hold and test. I just don't want to waste a test, see a BFN, and then have the witch show.Click to expand...

I no think I'll hold out until tomorrow haven't got frer just 25one sensitivity


----------



## Anon010696

NightFire598 said:


> Congrats anon! Totally jealous that you got bfp on your first month of trying. Hopefully the doctor has insight for me monday.
> 
> Keep us posted glong and usaf!!!

I will!!!! I had to call like 4 different doctors in order to get an appointment but i oficially have an appointment for a confirmation today at 1pm (9am as im typing this). Im so excited! good luck to you as well


----------



## helensamantha

Anon010696 said:


> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats anon! Totally jealous that you got bfp on your first month of trying. Hopefully the doctor has insight for me monday.
> 
> Keep us posted glong and usaf!!!
> 
> I will!!!! I had to call like 4 different doctors in order to get an appointment but i oficially have an appointment for a confirmation today at 1pm (9am as im typing this). Im so excited! good luck to you as wellClick to expand...

All the best for your doc appt later. Hope you have a sticky bean there xx


----------



## NightFire598

Anon010696 said:


> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats anon! Totally jealous that you got bfp on your first month of trying. Hopefully the doctor has insight for me monday.
> 
> Keep us posted glong and usaf!!!
> 
> I will!!!! I had to call like 4 different doctors in order to get an appointment but i oficially have an appointment for a confirmation today at 1pm (9am as im typing this). Im so excited! good luck to you as wellClick to expand...

I'm surprised they are checking you before af is due. I thought it had to be so long after? But I could be wrong of course.


----------



## USAFWife319

I'm out


----------



## NightFire598

USAFWife319 said:


> I'm out

Sorry hun. Af show her ugly face?


----------



## glong88

USAFWife319 said:


> I'm out


Sorry Hun xxx


----------



## kaylab22

I've missed to much to read all lol but see someone got bfp. Congratulations; )


----------



## Rubyx

Congrats to the bfps! That's great! Sorry to those with af, I know it's annoying, and good luck to those still in. Fingers crossed for you. 


I was curious, do you guys count your first day of spotting with af as the 1st day, or the 1st days it's regular flow? I had spotting for 2 days and then regular so I'm not sure what to count as the 1st day really.


----------



## helensamantha

Rubyx said:


> Congrats to the bfps! That's great! Sorry to those with af, I know it's annoying, and good luck to those still in. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> 
> I was curious, do you guys count your first day of spotting with af as the 1st day, or the 1st days it's regular flow? I had spotting for 2 days and then regular so I'm not sure what to count as the 1st day really.

Haha, I asked the same thing a few days ago....apparently is supposed to be the first day of flow x


----------



## USAFWife319

NightFire598 said:


> USAFWife319 said:
> 
> 
> I'm out
> 
> Sorry hun. Af show her ugly face?Click to expand...

I believe so. I'm spotting and cramping. Hasn't turned into full flow yet


----------



## Rubyx

helensamantha said:


> Rubyx said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the bfps! That's great! Sorry to those with af, I know it's annoying, and good luck to those still in. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> 
> I was curious, do you guys count your first day of spotting with af as the 1st day, or the 1st days it's regular flow? I had spotting for 2 days and then regular so I'm not sure what to count as the 1st day really.
> 
> Haha, I asked the same thing a few days ago....apparently is supposed to be the first day of flow xClick to expand...

Thanks! I will count today then :)


----------



## NightFire598

USAFWife319 said:


> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFWife319 said:
> 
> 
> I'm out
> 
> Sorry hun. Af show her ugly face?Click to expand...
> 
> I believe so. I'm spotting and cramping. Hasn't turned into full flow yetClick to expand...

Hey girl you aren't out until it's full flow!! Hang in there you never know.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

helensamantha said:


> KarmaLeigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ladies... I could really use some advice... I've never had a scan to check for follicles and that stuff but I had one Tuesday and it showed a 2.2cm dominant follicle on my right ovary and that my lining has a thickness of 7mm... Is this a good sign and that it should be releasing an egg very soon right? I'm trying to understand this whole scan stuff LOL... Thanks in advance ladies...
> 
> I have no idea really as ice never been through this myself, but it certainly sounds hopeful!! Do you use ovulation tests and keep an eye on your cm?Click to expand...

Yeah I keep track of my cm and cp but all the opks I've tried I've never gotten a positive they have always 
Been very light lines so IDK... I did have cramping a few days (tuesday and wednesday) so I'm thinking I O'd one of those days... My cm isn't quite ewcm it's still more creamy colored but it's slightly stretchy... I had ewcm the week of the 7th and I thought I O'd then but apparently not based of the scan... But I also haven't had an actual af in yrs cuz I was on the nexplanon til the 2nd of March when I had it removed... IDK...


----------



## helensamantha

KarmaLeigh said:


> helensamantha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KarmaLeigh said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies... I could really use some advice... I've never had a scan to check for follicles and that stuff but I had one Tuesday and it showed a 2.2cm dominant follicle on my right ovary and that my lining has a thickness of 7mm... Is this a good sign and that it should be releasing an egg very soon right? I'm trying to understand this whole scan stuff LOL... Thanks in advance ladies...
> 
> I have no idea really as ice never been through this myself, but it certainly sounds hopeful!! Do you use ovulation tests and keep an eye on your cm?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I keep track of my cm and cp but all the opks I've tried I've never gotten a positive they have always
> Been very light lines so IDK... I did have cramping a few days (tuesday and wednesday) so I'm thinking I O'd one of those days... My cm isn't quite ewcm it's still more creamy colored but it's slightly stretchy... I had ewcm the week of the 7th and I thought I O'd then but apparently not based of the scan... But I also haven't had an actual af in yrs cuz I was on the nexplanon til the 2nd of March when I had it removed... IDK...Click to expand...

It can take quite a while for your body to get back to normal after ending birth control. Give it a couple of months, I know it's hard! Remember your body has been forced to prevent ovulation for quite a while and it's not unusual for your body to gear up ready for ov, but then not actually do it!! :growlmad: lol. Frustrating!! Maybe for the time being try and just have fun and enjoy :sex: without actively hunting for ovulation until your first AF arrives, at least then you'll know where you are and you can try tracking ov again.


----------



## Weebles

I'm out. It's officially cd 1 now.


----------



## helensamantha

Weebles said:


> I'm out. It's officially cd 1 now.

Boo. I'm sorry.


----------



## NightFire598

Weebles said:


> I'm out. It's officially cd 1 now.

Sorry hun :-( 

On to the next cycle...


----------



## SassyV

Still no AF! Was expected her the 22nd (28th latest) Monday I'll retest and go see the dr. It's gonna be a long weekend! Days are dragging no symptoms really either.


----------



## Anon010696

Ladies i need your words of love and support. I went in and they did a urine on me which came back negative. They then did a blood test (ill get the results tuesday). I showed them my BFP and they said it was indeed a BFP and if my blood comes back neg I will have had a chemical. I rushed to the store and got two more tests and took one when i got home (digital tests) only to get a negative. I have one test left saved for in the morning (digital) with fmu but now im not sure what I feel or think and ive been trying to avoid a breakdown but.....


----------



## NightFire598

Anon010696 said:


> Ladies i need your words of love and support. I went in and they did a urine on me which came back negative. They then did a blood test (ill get the results tuesday). I showed them my BFP and they said it was indeed a BFP and if my blood comes back neg I will have had a chemical. I rushed to the store and got two more tests and took one when i got home (digital tests) only to get a negative. I have one test left saved for in the morning (digital) with fmu but now im not sure what I feel or think and ive been trying to avoid a breakdown but.....

I think it could be too early still. You haven't missed af yet so a chemical is very possible. Its also possible that there just isn't enough hcg in hour urine yet being so early. 

We are all here for you girl. FX for good news Tuesday!


----------



## Anon010696

URINE PREGNANCY TEST (NEGATIVE +/0) <-----This is the result of my urine test listed on my records. I asked a nursing friend of mine waht the + meant and shes like. I have no clue. I know that -/0 means negative. but ive never seen +/0. My head is spinning.


----------



## Weebles

I'm not sure, maybe it is indicating the positive test you took. I'm sorry you're going through this turmoil, hugs.


----------



## breakingdawn

Anon, keeping you in my thoughts. Hang in there.. I know it is tough. :(


----------



## NightFire598

Let us know when you find out!!


----------



## Anon010696

Thanks everyone i will


----------



## glong88

Still bfn still no AF. 2days late now


----------



## Anon010696

Took a nap from like 9pm to 1am and tested using the cheapie. think i seee something but cant be sure. Must not of slept long enough for a good fmu sample. still vomiting. still confused. Edit:: Looked at the test in different lighting. Deff a feint BFP
(Within the ten min time limit.)


----------



## NightFire598

glong88 said:


> Still bfn still no AF. 2days late now

Hang in there! Not out yet. Depending on starting hcg levels it could still be too low. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Anon010696

update: Test from last night still only shows bfp under LED phone flash light. Test this morning has a much clearer BFP. Still waiting on blood results from dr. At this point its either a chemical, or a valid pregnancy (talked on the phone with my nurse from yesterday). and good luck to you glong!!! Show us that bfp :)


----------



## glong88

Back to cd1 AF here


----------



## SassyV

Sorry glong! 

Still no AF. TMI This morning I used a public bathroom (traveling) and was gagging at the sight of something gross. Not sure if I should consider that a symptom lol. 

Going to my parents house this weekend (lots of family in town and staying there also) so I don't think I want to test there. (Even though I'm dying to!!!) must wait til Monday morning


----------



## NightFire598

Sorry glong! 

Hopefully a good sign sassy!! Keep us posted girl!

Anon hang tight for that blood test girl. That'll give you the answers. Don't stress too much!

Tmi but this af has been really really light for me. Cd 4 now and my heaviest point was cd 2 and even that was just...regular. very unusual for me. Started taking geritol as of last night with dinner so FX for April.


----------



## Anon010696

NightFire598 said:


> Sorry glong!
> 
> Hopefully a good sign sassy!! Keep us posted girl!
> 
> Anon hang tight for that blood test girl. That'll give you the answers. Don't stress too much!
> 
> Tmi but this af has been really really light for me. Cd 4 now and my heaviest point was cd 2 and even that was just...regular. very unusual for me. Started taking geritol as of last night with dinner so FX for April.

GL to you and i will!! Good news is i still have NO sign of AF or spotting. thats something? right?


----------



## NightFire598

Not out til she shows


----------



## kaylab22

So exsited I have gotten prepared for bbd. Got ovulation test pregnancy test. Basal thermometer. And in couple days getting pre seed


----------



## helensamantha

glong88 said:


> Back to cd1 AF here

Oh no, sorry :(


----------



## helensamantha

Anon010696 said:


> update: Test from last night still only shows bfp under LED phone flash light. Test this morning has a much clearer BFP. Still waiting on blood results from dr. At this point its either a chemical, or a valid pregnancy (talked on the phone with my nurse from yesterday). and good luck to you glong!!! Show us that bfp :)

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## helensamantha

SassyV said:


> Sorry glong!
> 
> Still no AF. TMI This morning I used a public bathroom (traveling) and was gagging at the sight of something gross. Not sure if I should consider that a symptom lol.
> 
> Going to my parents house this weekend (lots of family in town and staying there also) so I don't think I want to test there. (Even though I'm dying to!!!) must wait til Monday morning

All the best for tomorrow's test!!!! :)


----------



## helensamantha

kaylab22 said:


> So exsited I have gotten prepared for bbd. Got ovulation test pregnancy test. Basal thermometer. And in couple days getting pre seed

Wow you got a full TTC kit going on there, hahahaha. :thumbup:


----------



## Anon010696

Update for me is another BFP on a home dollar store cheapie, though its feinter today......which ofc worries me.. My heads still reeling over the negative +/0 urine clinic test. Get my blood results tuesday.

In order to keep me hopeful and uplifted, daddy to be took me out and got me a newborn onsie to use as a cute pregnancy reveal when blood test comes back positive. He is so sure that it will. Poor thing is just as confused as I am but way more optimistic.


----------



## kaylab22

helensamantha said:


> kaylab22 said:
> 
> 
> So exsited I have gotten prepared for bbd. Got ovulation test pregnancy test. Basal thermometer. And in couple days getting pre seed
> 
> Wow you got a full TTC kit going on there, hahahaha. :thumbup:Click to expand...



Sure do!! Exsited to just figure out when I ovulate and if I do!!!


----------



## SassyV

Good luck Anon! bought a clear blue test today (used 3 FRERs mid/late March). Will test in the morning. Only scary thing is I have really no symptoms. Is there any chance I still could be?


----------



## NightFire598

SassyV said:


> Good luck Anon! bought a clear blue test today (used 3 FRERs mid/late March). Will test in the morning. Only scary thing is I have really no symptoms. Is there any chance I still could be?

Not all women show symptoms...and many do and get bfn. Still a chance till af shows. Good luck


----------



## helensamantha

SassyV said:


> Good luck Anon! bought a clear blue test today (used 3 FRERs mid/late March). Will test in the morning. Only scary thing is I have really no symptoms. Is there any chance I still could be?

I had zero symptoms with my daughter.......throughout the entire pregnancy!


----------



## Anon010696

Guys I just feel broken. My blood result was <2.0 but still no AF still throwing up and still feint BFPS. Im so confused I just don't understnad.The symptoms im having are far beyond how early I should be, and all the clinic tests coming back negative are making me feel like im going crazy....they want me to come back in later today to talk everything through. I feel like im a dog chasing my own tail at this point. its just all so confusing.


----------



## SassyV

BFN! Still did not get AF. Going to the dr anyways. Sad!


----------



## NightFire598

Hang in there ladies!


----------



## kaylab22

Well baby fix or torture here we go. My brothers fiance is getting induced tonight.... my neice is having lots of contractions. And my sister is getting really close to her due date.


----------



## NightFire598

kaylab22 said:


> Well baby fix or torture here we go. My brothers fiance is getting induced tonight.... my neice is having lots of contractions. And my sister is getting really close to her due date.

Wow!

Dr appt was a bust for me no answers and no help. Started taking geritol. See what happens thus cycle I guess.


----------



## kaylab22

My neice was born 7lbs and 3 oz.
Made me think
Ladies I know this journey is tuff but our time will come regardless. And it Wil be tottaly worth it


----------



## glong88

So this cycle really got me down, it's never taken this long to fall and I'm begining to wonder if something I did last year (something I don't really like talking about) has had an impact on me. So I was talking to other half and he said what do you think is different etc. So I just explained in more details how my body works and that's there's 1 real week that counts in the month so he's said he will make sure he's up for lots of sex I just need to tell him when that is !! Fingers crossed for this month!!!


----------



## NightFire598

glong88 said:


> So this cycle really got me down, it's never taken this long to fall and I'm begining to wonder if something I did last year (something I don't really like talking about) has had an impact on me. So I was talking to other half and he said what do you think is different etc. So I just explained in more details how my body works and that's there's 1 real week that counts in the month so he's said he will make sure he's up for lots of sex I just need to tell him when that is !! Fingers crossed for this month!!!

Good luck hun! If you want to talk feel free to message me. No judgement here!

Kaylab very wise words. Its just so hard


----------



## glong88

Thanks hun x


----------



## kaylab22

Omg this is torture.... my brother had his baby yesterday and my friend had her baby today and now my neice water just broke..... N my sister still pregnant and my other friend all due this month. Talk about a ttc nightmare I'm so happy for all them. But I wanna cry it sucks watching them have there babies while I struggle over here


----------



## NightFire598

kaylab22 said:


> Omg this is torture.... my brother had his baby yesterday and my friend had her baby today and now my neice water just broke..... N my sister still pregnant and my other friend all due this month. Talk about a ttc nightmare I'm so happy for all them. But I wanna cry it sucks watching them have there babies while I struggle over here

Completely understand hun! It doesn't seem fair


----------



## helensamantha

Ok, so today I had a small but of pinkish spotting when wiping (sorry) only happened the once, only on cd10/11 so I thought it's a bit early for "ovulation spotting" which I might add, I have never had before!! But I suppose it possibly could be, based on my cm and cycles I always though I ovulated around cd14-16! Best get on and do a bit of :sex: hahahahaha

Anyone else ever had spotting mid cycle?


----------



## NightFire598

helensamantha said:


> Ok, so today I had a small but of pinkish spotting when wiping (sorry) only happened the once, only on cd10/11 so I thought it's a bit early for "ovulation spotting" which I might add, I have never had before!! But I suppose it possibly could be, based on my cm and cycles I always though I ovulated around cd14-16! Best get on and do a bit of :sex: hahahahaha
> 
> Anyone else ever had spotting mid cycle?

I've never spotted mid cycle...odd. 

I'm cd10 and my cbopk are still showing low (open circle) by thus time last cycle I was getting flashing smileys. BDing anyeay. Lol


----------



## breakingdawn

O week here, anyone else?? FX for all!


----------



## glong88

Yes I'm cd9 today so should ovulate Friday/Saturday. Dtd daily from Wednesday for 7-10 days!


----------



## NightFire598

Haven't been dancing as much this cycle. Trying to not stress. No positive opk yet so we will see. Not confident this cycle. Doctor appointment took a lot out of me


----------



## kaylab22

I should o around fri


----------



## NightFire598

Well according to one app today is my last fertile day...but according to my low temp and lack of ewcm I haven't od yet...im on fay 3 of peak opks. Dh and I have both been sick today...think we had bad food yesterday. Not sure we will get to bd. Last night I didn't have the heart to kick our dog out of the bed as she has an injured paw. Not looking good this cycle.


----------



## glong88

We dtd last night cd10. Cd11 today still negative opk but prepared oh that from tomorrow it's time to up our dtd ha ha


----------



## NightFire598

Got a peak reading on cbopk this morning. Last I checked before heading to work cm was still creamy. 

I've been nauseous since last night. But I told my DH he is mine tonight and got myself a new little outfit to help spice things up. Lol.


----------



## NightFire598

Oh and my temp went back to where it was during af. Guessing I'll ovulate tonight ish....


----------



## breakingdawn

Ok, advice! We did the BD last night... my OPK does seem to be getting darker. I should O late tonight or possibly tomorrow. DD is so worn out from work and school we can probably only do tonight or tomorrow night. Which should we do!? :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







OPK.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## glong88

Tomorrow x


----------



## NightFire598

breakingdawn said:


> Ok, advice! We did the BD last night... my OPK does seem to be getting darker. I should O late tonight or possibly tomorrow. DD is so worn out from work and school we can probably only do tonight or tomorrow night. Which should we do!? :happydance:

I agree...tomorrow as glong said.


----------



## kaylab22

I haven't bbd much this month. Mainly (tmi) because I always warm up my husband to help not make it feel like just " sex" anyhow I got three teeth pulled. And so now I can't warm him up the way he wants. I'm not really trying that hard this month. Once I get a pos opk then we will like crazy but other than that I just don't have the energy mentally this month. Still trying just not going hard..
And sorry for the tmi lol


----------



## breakingdawn

I think we are going to try tomorrow. He's just tired tonight! :( I don't want to push him either. I want it to be fun and enjoyable for both of us!


----------



## helensamantha

Hi girls. Sorry I've been a bit quiet! According to my "app" (yup, very accurate and scientific, I know! Hahahahaha) I should have O'd yesterday, but I usually get 1 or maybe 2 days where I can spot EWCM (not a lot, just a bit) and I didn't get any until
Today so I'm guessing I will prob ov maybe tomorrow?? I know I know, I need to invest in some of those eggy-ready sticks :haha: but have been so disorganised this month I haven't had time to buy them since AF!! :dohh: anyway, due to various evening meetings, tiredness and illness, we have only :sex: sun night and tonight (cd13 and cd15) lets hope those little :spermy: do their job!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Frustrating. Either I missed my surge or I'm not ovulating at all this month. Definitely should have by now! I'm just going to go ahead and count myself out this month dang. :p I don't get it though. I've been cramping, sore bbs, all the usual O signs. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## helensamantha

breakingdawn said:


> Frustrating. Either I missed my surge or I'm not ovulating at all this month. Definitely should have by now! I'm just going to go ahead and count myself out this month dang. :p I don't get it though. I've been cramping, sore bbs, all the usual O signs. :cry:

Is this the first month you've used these? Maybe you did miss it


----------



## kaylab22

Ladies why can't it be simple have a lil light pop up down there when. We approuch???? And blinking light when implantation occurs lol


----------



## NightFire598

kaylab22 said:


> Ladies why can't it be simple have a lil light pop up down there when. We approuch???? And blinking light when implantation occurs lol

Love it and agree!

I took an Ic when I got home and it was a definite positive LH surge. BD last night. Dh loved my new little outfit. Lol. He demanded me to be on top though so hopefully his swimmers got where they needed. 

Hopefully I can get him in the mood again tonight. Temp went waaay down this morning and I've had some cramping. Not my normal o cramping though. Fingers crossed. Feeling slightly better seeing two positive opks with different brands. 
Ic today showed no surge. 

Breaking dawn I heard that the line can fluxuate and it doesn't mean you missed it...FX for you. And of course for everyone else.


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you ladies. Just feeling down today.


----------



## helensamantha

Ok. Having a slight worry here. If I have been lucky enough to conceive this cycle, I would "potentially" be due on or around 2nd January :huh:


----------



## breakingdawn

Ladies I'm 99% sure I hit my surge yesterday. The top two tests are yesterday and the bottom two are today. Due to my cramping on one side I'm almost certain an egg was released today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## helensamantha

breakingdawn said:


> Ladies I'm 99% sure I hit my surge yesterday. The top two tests are yesterday and the bottom two are today. Due to my cramping on one side I'm almost certain an egg was released today.

It looks very likely!! Fingers crossed for you. Do you test twice a day?


----------



## breakingdawn

Yes but the last time I tested was about 7pm last night so I could have had my surge between then and 10am this morning!?


----------



## helensamantha

Certainly seems plausible. Ive never used opk's before. Are you temping aswell?


----------



## breakingdawn

No, temping stresses me out too much. I did it briefly with #2 and it was just too exhausting.


----------



## helensamantha

I must admit temping sounds like a bit of a nightmare!!


----------



## NightFire598

helensamantha said:


> I must admit temping sounds like a bit of a nightmare!!

It is definitely a nightmare!

But it's helping me know when I ovulate. 

I'm having slight twinges today on my left abdomin. Not the usual ovulation egg releasing pain. But...I'm also gassy today. Don't know why.


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm excited because the pain is on my left side which is where my good and only tube is!!


----------



## helensamantha

Does anyone have different cycle lengths depending on which side they ovulate?! I certainly do! I don't know which side is which, but i alternate between a 28-ish day and 30-ish day cycle. Or a "short" and "long" as I call them! I'm think I should try opk's or something to maybe try and pin point ov a bit more, as my cycles over the past few months have been 28, 31, 29, 30, 28, 29, 27, 31, 27. Do you think that classes as irregular?!?!


----------



## helensamantha

breakingdawn said:


> I'm excited because the pain is on my left side which is where my good and only tube is!!

Oooh fingers crossed!!! We gotta have at least one bfp in this bunch this month......surely!


----------



## NightFire598

Hoping for more than one bfp in here this month! 

I know my cycle length is gonna be off this month due to this late ovulation. I think I've figured out that my luteal phase is 12 or 13 days...I think. Lol


----------



## breakingdawn

Can I just throw in the towel now? :cry: One minute my OPKs are super light, the next minute darker. I never O late, ever... so it is highly unlikely that is the case now. I am just counting myself out this month. I hate to be a negative Nancy but I have never had an issue with OPKs until now!!! :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## chitown28

Omg I totally have the every other cycle is long thing!!! I'm thinking this might be my "shorter" cycle since I have ewcm and it's only cd16 - that might be a new record for me! But darn it I have been out of town on business and am rushing home from the airport right now to my husband haha.

How is everyone getting along?


----------



## NightFire598

breakingdawn said:


> Can I just throw in the towel now? :cry: One minute my OPKs are super light, the next minute darker. I never O late, ever... so it is highly unlikely that is the case now. I am just counting myself out this month. I hate to be a negative Nancy but I have never had an issue with OPKs until now!!! :growlmad:

Did you ever get ewcm? Your lh may fluctuate before the surge. The faintness isnt a sign of approaching or having missed...supposedly. Temping would have helped this cycle. Lol. 


Get home and to your man chitown!


----------



## breakingdawn

Yes on the ewcm! We already did the BD. Even though I'm feeling all negative. I keep getting weird cramping off and on. Nothing major but noticeable. I'll probably test again tomorrow just since I have plenty of tests to blow through. I figure I'll do AM and PM.


----------



## TanyaW

Hey Ladies, i know I am not TTCing with the rest of you I've been checking up and seeing how you guys are doing! Must be a weird cycle for a lot of us I didn't get a pos opk until today and I was due to ovulate Sunday! However, I'm pretty broody about babies lol, my daughters audiologist, my co worker and my cousin all told me they were expecting in the last 2 weeks.... It's hitting me hard! Luckily I have a good reason to wait after that who knows how long I'll hold on! Praying for all of you to get your bfp's this cyclep


----------



## glong88

CD13 / positive opk today!!! Yay!!!

We bedded last night. Normally have about 2/3 days of positives so will bed the next few nights now!!! Yay!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NightFire598

Well we didn't get to DTD last night. Dh fell asleep while I was showering. :'(


----------



## glong88

Should of woke him up ha ha


----------



## NightFire598

glong88 said:


> Should of woke him up ha ha

He opened his eyes when I pushed him off the clean laundry...and promptly fell back asleep. He slept in his tshirt and jeans...on top of the covers last night. Even had his keys on his belt still. Lol. He was OUT. Temp went up today so I'm assuming yesterday was the last day to dtd...which means we only dtd twice this cycle during my fertile window. Not very confident going into the tww


----------



## glong88

Once is enough though remember


----------



## NightFire598

I sure hope so. Lol. I've been trying not to stress this cycle.


----------



## glong88

Its hard not to stress I can't wait to get into the tww and not worry as much about the timing of bedding


----------



## helensamantha

chitown28 said:


> Omg I totally have the every other cycle is long thing!!! I'm thinking this might be my "shorter" cycle since I have ewcm and it's only cd16 - that might be a new record for me! But darn it I have been out of town on business and am rushing home from the airport right now to my husband haha.
> 
> How is everyone getting along?

Hahahahaha so glad I'm not the only wierd one :haha:
I think I'm on a "long" one this time, even though it only varies by a few days, it's enough to make me think OMG IM 3 DAYS LATE if I'm not paying attention to which cycle i'm on :dohh:


----------



## helensamantha

NightFire598 said:


> Well we didn't get to DTD last night. Dh fell asleep while I was showering. :'(

That is just SO typical!! :growlmad:


----------



## helensamantha

glong88 said:


> Once is enough though remember

Positive mental attitude. Love it. Keep trying to tell myself the same thing - but I never listen to myself :haha:


----------



## glong88

helensamantha said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> Once is enough though remember
> 
> Positive mental attitude. Love it. Keep trying to tell myself the same thing - but I never listen to myself :haha:Click to expand...


I no I'm the same


----------



## kaylab22

Hey ladies got a questoin. 
So yesterday I got a darker line on my opk but wasn't quete postive. So figured I'd test that night and expected a blazing postive. Instead a almost no.line.... so could have I caught my surge going up or down and that's why it wasn't super dark? ?? Tested again and it super light. Can u have a lh surge for only 12 hours??? And on once the surge is gone does that mean i ovulated? I read online the surge goes back down before ovulation??? I'm nervous as I didn't bbd. Untell. 2 am last night and my line was faint by then. HELP


----------



## breakingdawn

I had the exact same thing happen to me this cycle. I am HOPING I missed the surge late at night or in the morning, I never test at night or in the AM. Oops. :(


----------



## breakingdawn

Ladies, are sore bbs at all a sign of ovulation? I took off my bra tonight and noticed they were quite sore! :blush: If I did ovulate it was either yesterday or the day before... confused! I feel like it is too early for AF symptoms for sure. :shrug:


----------



## NightFire598

My boobs have been sore this ovulation cycle too. But they could be growing again. 

I'm jist not confident this cycle. Hopefully 2 times was enough. Definitely not dtd tonight. The one wierd part(besides ovulating late) is that I didn't have cramps like normal...


----------



## chitown28

2 times is more than enough because it only takes one time! Although sometimes going into the TWW with low expectations can be a good thing...especially if you get surprised at the end of it!

I got a positive on my Clearblue advanced OPK this morning - so if I O tomorrow that'd be the earliest ever on Cd19!


----------



## NightFire598

chitown28 said:


> 2 times is more than enough because it only takes one time! Although sometimes going into the TWW with low expectations can be a good thing...especially if you get surprised at the end of it!
> 
> I got a positive on my Clearblue advanced OPK this morning - so if I O tomorrow that'd be the earliest ever on Cd19!

You must have very long cycles? Or a very short luteal phase?


----------



## kaylab22

I have Sore breast as well.


----------



## kaylab22

Omg.wtf???? Ladies seriosuly need advice. I did a cm check deff fertile cm and it was blood tinged?????????.....


----------



## NightFire598

kaylab22 said:


> Omg.wtf???? Ladies seriosuly need advice. I did a cm check deff fertile cm and it was blood tinged?????????.....

Could you have missed ov by like a week? That could be ib....


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> kaylab22 said:
> 
> 
> Omg.wtf???? Ladies seriosuly need advice. I did a cm check deff fertile cm and it was blood tinged?????????.....
> 
> Could you have missed ov by like a week? That could be ib....Click to expand...


I don't think so. I had lotionly cm prior I now have fertile cm (egg white) and we took a break this cycle we only dtd. Like 8 days ago like 3 days after af. Other than that we saved bbd tell I thought I was over so we didn't get tired out to early like.last cycle. Idk I read ov cab result in small bleeding. I have had nothing since..... and i haven't gotten my mitchelsmhurts pain yet.


----------



## glong88

Ib???


----------



## Weebles

Kalyab, sometimes you can spot with ovulation and our cycles are pretty close and it's about that time. It's a good sign around this time! 

I'm back now, I tend to stay away from the forums from AF through until I enter the tww. Once again no opks this month but I started temping and I had a big drop yesterday so.. I'm happy to be waiting again!


----------



## chitown28

Welcome back weebles! I, too, stay away until 2ww!

And nightfire - yes - super long and irregular cycles. I was sad when I thought this month would go really late so that I wouldn't fit into this thread any more. 

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!


----------



## breakingdawn

I need some positivity. Feeling debbie downer this cycle! I am over the 2ww already. :(


----------



## NightFire598

You'll all always fit into this thread!

I'm 3dpo not symptom spotting at all. Only thing I'm doing is temping. Staying off as much as I can so I don't over think it and give myself symptoms.


----------



## helensamantha

Hi girls. Sorry, don't know what's been happening here but for some reason I haven't been getting my "email notification" when someone has posted! Argh! Hope everyone is getting on ok. I'm too early dpo-wise to be trying (not to) symptom spot, lol.


----------



## chitown28

That's a good idea nightfire! I'm trying not to symptom spot either! I'm only 1dpo though so I've got a ways to go! How many dpo is everyone this time around?


----------



## NightFire598

Currently 4dpo. Still doing my best not to symptom spot. Bbt is all I'm doing


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm around 4-5 dpo if I ovulated. (So frustrating). Not really symptom spotting since I all but counted myself out this month. I'll test Saturday just to know for sure to expect AF and her lovely spotting beginning of the following week. Ugh. Little crampy today and very moody. Seems like usual pms signs to me, just a little early.


----------



## kaylab22

chitown28 said:


> That's a good idea nightfire! I'm trying not to symptom spot either! I'm only 1dpo though so I've got a ways to go! How many dpo is everyone this time around?

1dpo ;) me 2


----------



## Weebles

I try not to symptom spot. Or at least when I do I try to keep it in my mind that it can go either way. Im pretty sure I'm 1 dpo. But really pretty sure just means that's how I feel, lol. This charting thing isn't going as well as I thought!


----------



## kaylab22

I'm not all that hopefull we only bbd 2xs around when I think i od. I had that very light blood tinged cm. (Never hit my panties) sorry tmi 
So that's the only thing having me a tiny hopefull. 2dpo here. Not to worried about going crazy this month. Just gonna be relaxed about it


----------



## breakingdawn

With #1 we only tried a few times and with DD #2 it was two tries. I would not count yourself out based on that. I feel like I am out because I never got a really dark OPK and it does not seem likely I somehow missed a surge. Meh. I am 5ish DPO if I did ovulate... some back pain but not a lot, very mild sore bbs, random tingly cramps but nothing major. To me, these are all my usual PMS signs. I'll test Saturday just to waste a test.


----------



## chitown28

Breakingdawn, if you don't get strong OPK lines does it possibly mean annovulation? I feel like I never get strong lines on strips (like ever) but my clearblue advanced ovulation kit gives me a non-flashing smiley and my temps dip and go back up. Granted it's only cycle 3 of trying after an early MC for me and hubby so I don't have many months of data to go by. It's been my concern that maybe I'm not ovulating after the MC in Nov...

Also you never know with timing - you could have ovulated a bit later than you thought and caught the egg! Good luck to you!


----------



## NightFire598

Still trying not to symptom spot over here. Have noticed breasts are itching a lot lately and my tooth started hurting today (I'm 25 and never had a cavity). And of couse gassy as usual in the luteal phase for me. 

Trying to ignore as much as I can. Getting harder to though. Temp went up a decent amount today. 

Breaking dawn hopefully you did ovulate! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks ladies for the support, it does help to keep me a little positive. With #2 I had a BLAZING dark OPK, I mean the test line was WAY darker than the control line. So I knew for sure, you know? It is had not seeing it this time around. This is only my first month testing for O so worst case, maybe I can catch it next month. Trying hard to remain positive. Today I am having horrible back pain!! UGH! This was my #1 issue with I got my BFP with #2... I had back pain in the middle of my 2ww that lasted clear into the first trimester. I know this can be a huge PMS sign too, although a little early, but not reading into anything.


----------



## breakingdawn

I woke up this morning feeling exactly like the mornings when AF starts. LOTS of back pain and cramps, mild headache, gassy. Problem is, AF is still 8 days away. Um, what now? Please don't let this be a random early AF. My cycles are normally 28 days spot on but being I am 35 now, I am always paranoid about early menopause. Hypochondriac much? :haha:


----------



## NightFire598

Hopefully it's implantation pain! Never know...keep us posted. Still doing my best not to symptom spot. Ugh it's hard.


----------



## breakingdawn

I feel awful. :( Meh


----------



## chitown28

Awww I'm sorry - hope you feel better!


----------



## Weebles

I'm a little bit worried about my chart. It dipped, then went back up to where I normally hang out at.. Dipped again. Then it shot way up so I figured ovulated even though I didn't get crosshairs yet but now it's back down to around my normal temp. I don't think I like this charting thing!


----------



## NightFire598

Are you chatting by hand or using an app?


----------



## Weebles

I'm using FF.


----------



## Weebles

I just figured out how to share a pic. I'm really new at this charting thing. 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/641992/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Edit: oh yay! Cross hairs! I don't need to worry anymore I guess, I thought the temp shift had to be higher but I guess not. 3 days dpo, ttw is official!


----------



## NightFire598

Woot woot! 

I'm 7dpo still doing my best not to spot symptoms. Two things I've noticed are heartburn after I eat and exhaustion. But it's been a very long week (since last Thursday) so I could just be that tired from lack of good sleep and stuff. 

How do you share your chart?


----------



## chitown28

When are you testing nightfire? At how many dpo? I'm at 4dpo today and am SOOOO over the TWW already, haha.


----------



## breakingdawn

7 DPO, possibly, here also.. will test Saturday just to burn a test. I do feel like AF is on the way though. Boohoo.


----------



## Weebles

Nightfire, to share your chart:

When you first open the app (I have mine on my iPad) in the top right hand corner there is a little menu icon that you have to tap and it opens up a little side menu. Select "Share Chart and Data" and from there select "Create/Preview Home Page". Once there you will see a link that lets you preview your home page so tap on that. Once you're previewing that you'll see a little icon that says "share" on the top and bottom of the page on the right hand side. Tap on that. Finally you'll be taken to the codes that let you copy and paste the photo link fo your chart into the forums. It took me 19 days to stumble across that, lol.


----------



## kaylab22

5dpo. 
Sore breast.
Weird thing is I had fertile cm yesterday and watery cm. And now.im getting ovulation type pains. I wonder if I ovulating late


----------



## NightFire598

FF says to test on the 26th. Af should be due between 26th 27th I think. Gonna wait until then to test. Doing my best not to think about it. Tired of giving myself symptoms.


----------



## Weebles

A lot of the symptoms I get are ones I got even before I started ttc. My least favorite one being nausea. It's never anything like morning sickness but it sucks. Sore bbs are pretty annoying too.


----------



## NightFire598

Not sure if it'll work but here's my chart for this month. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/640ae4/</a>

Won't let me upload but hopefully the link works


----------



## helensamantha

Evening girls. How is everyone doing? Just had a delivery of a large batch of IC's to feed my POAS addiction :haha: so "for fun" I did one when I got home tonight (of course it was a BFN I'm only 7-8dpo!!) but the one I took does seem to have a lovely fat indent where I assume the antibody strip is. Yuk. Hope the whole batch aren't like this, it's very off putting!


----------



## chitown28

i feel like lots of people are having bad luck with IC's lately!

I just found this article trending on Facebook and I'm going to go out and buy one asap! Bluetooth enabled pregnancy test - yes please!

https://www.myfoxboston.com/news/trending-now/first-response-bluetoothenabled-pregnancy-tests-hit-the-market/230566068


----------



## NightFire598

Interesting...


----------



## chitown28

Too bad it doesn't give you results any earlier than normal tests or even take less time. But working with the app seems neat!


----------



## Weebles

Meh, it seems like they are going to be charging a higher price for the app access. And maybe it's just me but I don't really need an app to calm me down while I wait for results. If anyone tries it I'd be interested to hear an honest review but I'll be passing on it.


----------



## kaylab22

6dpo lots of watery cm. Cramping and very emotional


----------



## glong88

6dpo and no symptoms :(


----------



## breakingdawn

I've had awful back pain since about 4dpo. Around 5-6dpo it's now accompanied by cramps. :( I'm probably 8dpo today and the back pain and cramps are a little more mild but it seems like it comes in waves. Only slightly sore boobs and of course for added fun, gassy. Still probably testing Saturday am.


----------



## NightFire598

Well I'm 8 dpo and I woke up with so much gas that it's causing me pain and nausea. Super tired as well. Can't seem to wake up. Its going to be a very long day


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm also having issues with gas and fatigue now after all the back pain and cramping the past three days! 8dpo today.


----------



## chitown28

5dpo here - feeling really run down and almost like a cold is coming on. So hopefully this month - for both myself and all of you here.


----------



## NightFire598

Well...my stomach is not doing well today. Bathroom issues ugh. 

Been up almost 5 hours but not awake yet.


----------



## Weebles

I just feel nauseous today but I think it's normal for me around 3/4 dpo. One week till I test, tic toc. I'm so over this ttc thing. My friend just found out she's 16 weeks, lol. I'm happy for her, really really am, but I really wish I could magically find out I'm 16 weeks and skip all the throw up and worry during the first trimester. Ugh, I feel a bit jealous but at the same time, when I do get preggers we'll be able to set up play dates. I thought I missed the boat for that so it is exciting.


----------



## NightFire598

Fingers crossed for you weebles. 

I still have 2 hours of work and I've already run to the bathroom more times today than I do in 2 or 3 days at work. Unless it rains tonight I won't get to go home and get c for table after work either. 

Still ready to pass out. Back just started throbbing. Still trying not to symptom spot....just feel like dirt today.


----------



## NightFire598

So normally if my stomach got like this I'd just take an immodium and call it a day....afraid to do that right now even though it says safe for pregnancy. 

Anyone else experience this with slight disorientation and dizzyness? I walked into a chair in our office that's been in the same spot for like 3 years...lol


----------



## breakingdawn

I know it is early but.. I did a test today. Stark white :bfn: :( I know what everyone is going to say, you aren't out until AF shows... but I just didn't really think it was my month from the get go. I can survive.


----------



## breakingdawn

Not even a fun evap to guess over. These tests are good. Lol sigh
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NightFire598

Lol easy early still breaking dawn. You never know.


----------



## breakingdawn

My last BFP with #2 was 8/9 dpo sooooo... I guess stranger things have happened but ive lost hope this month.


----------



## chitown28

Don't give up hope just yet - you never know! My first bfp was when I was a few days late!


----------



## breakingdawn

If mine is when I'm late I'll freak out because that's exactly how my ectopic started. with both my viable pregnancies I had a BFP before I was late. With my ectopic it was a couple days after and I knew something was wrong.


----------



## NightFire598

FX for you hun.

I checked my cervix in the shower tonight and it's pretty low and open. Af isn't due for another 5 days or so...but that doesn't seem like a good thing.


----------



## Weebles

Don't worry about your cervix. The os can sometimes feel like it's open even though the neck is closed tight.


----------



## NightFire598

Weebles said:


> Don't worry about your cervix. The os can sometimes feel like it's open even though the neck is closed tight.

Thanks. I'm not good about checking it every day but a few days ago it was definitely higher and more closed. 

I was more awake when I first got up this morning than I am now at work. Started to feel funky on the way to work with my stomach but it's calmed down for now. 

Brushed my teeth this morning and then drank my slim fast shake (my routine for two weeks now) and I just can't seem to get a wierd taste out of my mouth. Even rinsed with mouthwash and within a couple minutes it was back again. Grr.


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, I was originally going to test tomorrow morning but I forgot my oldest has a soccer game in the morning so it's going to be hectic and I don't want another :bfn: to get me down. So, if anything I'll test Sunday morning. If it's still negative that will be be definitive answer as I should have spotting for AF the next day.


----------



## NightFire598

Good luck breaking dawn!


----------



## breakingdawn

Discovered something interesting tonight. I went back through my pink pad app and when I got that very faint BFP with #2 it was Sunday and AF was due Wednesday. Apparently I didn't test as early as I thought. This weekend would be the same thing, test Sunday and AF due Wednesday.


----------



## kaylab22

Well I'm nearly 9dpo. So tired My sister went into labor the 21st at 11pm got to hospital at 230 am last night and hadn't slept cause things were not going good mom and baby were in danger and had to deliver via c cectoin after failing to proceed after 6cm. But there both doing good so after 36 hours of no sleep time for bed for me.


----------



## NightFire598

Kaylab so scary! Glad they are both doing good now!

10dpo and j really want to test. My temp is still high and so far no af pains. Normally get them 2 days before so I'm starting to get hopeful. Af is due the 26ish so I'm gonna hold off for now...maybe tomorrow though. Lol. See how my temp is. 

Does anyone know if it's safe to take immodium? Last two days I have had bad diarrhea and today I will be at the racetrack and really don't want to be in one of the 2 want stalls in public...


----------



## breakingdawn

I guess I will be testing tomorrow. Seems like AF is on the way but my face is super clear, no break outs. Only odd thing I have notice. Except for the horrible cramping/back pain from 5-8DPO. I hope that wasn't all for nothing because I was miserable. :(


----------



## breakingdawn

Ladies... :( I caved today because I remembered AF now usually comes a day early on Tuesday... :bfn: I was building myself up for this for days, I have no idea why I'm so upset but I literally cried. I know everyone says you aren't out until she shows but unless it's another ectopic, it's on to May.


----------



## Weebles

breakingdawn said:


> Ladies... :( I caved today because I remembered AF now usually comes a day early on Tuesday... :bfn: I was building myself up for this for days, I have no idea why I'm so upset but I literally cried. I know everyone says you aren't out until she shows but unless it's another ectopic, it's on to May.

How are you tracking your cycles? If it's by the third Wednesday of the month or something like that, well that wouldn't be the most accurate way since the number of days in the months vary and start on different days of the week too. I mean it's good for approximating but when you're trying to figure out when to test for an early bfp well, I'm going to say you're not out till you're out. It must be scary already having had an ectopic and ttc can be a bit of an emotional roller coaster as it is. Try to stay positive Hun. This could still be your month and if it's not there will be another chance next month.


----------



## kaylab22

I was wrong a day I was almost 8 
Now I'm 9dpo lol. Creamy cm. Seemed like I was fertile few days ago hmm.


----------



## breakingdawn

AF feels like it is about to start at any second. CD 1 is coming very soon..


----------



## NightFire598

Breaking dawn your too negative hun. Until she shows up you aren't out. 

I was gonna test this morning but I decided to wait. No af pains yet so maybe it stuck this month. Still haven't been symptom spotting. Bloating doesn't seem nearly as bad this luteal phase but I've been eating healthier so maybe that's made a difference. Af due tomorrow between today and the 27th. Temp went down .2 degrees this morning but still above coverline. If I follow last cycle temp went down below coverline the day before af arrived so just gonna keep temping.


----------



## kaylab22

Will be testing with a first response tommorow at 10dpo. Not gonna get my hopes up. As my clinical guard was bfn. Think I may have ovulated 4 days ager I thought so I could only be 4.dpo but I'm unsure


----------



## glong88

10 dpo here and bfn on frer :(


----------



## NightFire598

Well...I'm not gonna bother testing. Temp dropped below the baseline this morning. Af should be here tomorrow. Very sad right now. 

What sucks is waking up sick and not even being able to think hey I must be preg. :-(


----------



## chitown28

Sorry nightfire. Hope you feel better.

Glong you're still early!


----------



## Rubyx

Hope everyone is doing well! I haven't been on in awhile. I'm 10dpo today, got a faint yesterday but I'm nervous about testing today.


----------



## breakingdawn

Cd1 :(


----------



## chitown28

Sorry breakingdawn xo


----------



## NightFire598

Sorry breaking dawn. On to the next cycle! 

I should be cd1 tomorrow with this temp drop. See in the morning I guess. Only my second month consistently temping so still finding the pattern but I've been having pain all day today on top of being sick. Headache still won't go away but at least I'm not going from sweating to freezing anymore.


----------



## chitown28

There must be something going around - because I'm sick too! Had a bad 103 degree fever yesterday, and today staying steady at 101. High fever making me not feel too confident this cycle. Plus I caved and tested today at 9dpo and got a stark white BFN with an IC. 

But I keep telling myself it's still early :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Good luck to those still in the 2ww. Yesterday was just spotting but today is now officially CD1. 28 day cycle exactly. It could be worse, I could be irregular.


----------



## helensamantha

Sorry breaking dawn. Bfn for me this morning and I'm sure I can feel the witch on her way today. Due sometime between yesterday and tomorrow. Not feeling hopeful here!!


----------



## chitown28

Omg ladies - I am a bit freaking out. 10dpo and tested with SMU. Maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me. Do you see anything? Maybe it's an evap? EEEEEEKKKK.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2698.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2700.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## helensamantha

chitown28 said:


> Omg ladies - I am a bit freaking out. 10dpo and tested with SMU. Maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me. Do you see anything? Maybe it's an evap? EEEEEEKKKK.

I think I see something in the second pic.......but not too sure!! See if you can hold tight and test with FMU tomorrow!!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Janisdkh

chitown28 said:


> Omg ladies - I am a bit freaking out. 10dpo and tested with SMU. Maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me. Do you see anything? Maybe it's an evap? EEEEEEKKKK.

i got a positive at 11dpo :) Did yo usee the line fast or only after it fully dried? If the test was still wet I doubt it's an evap.. WEE GOOD LUCK!


----------



## chitown28

I saw the line right at about the 3 minute mark - but I'm seriously convinced I just have line eye at the moment! I'll test again tomorrow with FMU :)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Janisdkh

chitown28 said:


> I saw the line right at about the 3 minute mark - but I'm seriously convinced I just have line eye at the moment! I'll test again tomorrow with FMU :)
> 
> Thank you!!!

Sounds so promising! GL


----------



## chitown28

Decided to take a FRER - I can see the lines pretty clearly on this!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2702.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 11









IMG_2703.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Janisdkh

chitown28 said:


> Decided to take a FRER - I can see the lines pretty clearly on this!

Wooooooooo <3 Looks GOOD to me :D


----------



## glong88

Yea it looks good to me too


----------



## chitown28

Thanks! I'm kind of freaking out - hope this time it's a sticky baby!


----------



## Weebles

I see it! Gratz! 

Sorry to the ladies who are out but don't get too down, each cycle is a fresh start! 

GL and FX for those of us still waiting.


----------



## helensamantha

chitown28 said:


> Decided to take a FRER - I can see the lines pretty clearly on this!

I see it!! I see it!!! :happydance::happydance:
Massive congrats - you gone show us another line in the morning?! Obviously I'm disappointed this isn't MY line I'm looking at, but I am still so happy for you, really I am. Sending lots of sticky baby dust xxxxx


----------



## NightFire598

Congrats chitown! 

Cd1 arrived right on time. Heavier than my normal cd 1. And of course lots of pain. 

Still sick so I called in to work again. I'm sure they are going to be mad tomorrow but sick is sick. Head is still pounding. My dog must know I'm sick too. She won't leave my lap.


----------



## chitown28

helensamantha said:


> chitown28 said:
> 
> 
> Decided to take a FRER - I can see the lines pretty clearly on this!
> 
> I see it!! I see it!!! :happydance::happydance:
> Massive congrats - you gone show us another line in the morning?! Obviously I'm disappointed this isn't MY line I'm looking at, but I am still so happy for you, really I am. Sending lots of sticky baby dust xxxxxClick to expand...


Thank you so much! I'll take another in the morning and post. Hopefully there's some progression. My first pregnancy ended in an early MC so I'm cautiously excited this time around. 

Really hoping you get your bfp soon!!! Then I'll be stalking your lines :)


----------



## chitown28

NightFire598 said:


> Congrats chitown!
> 
> Cd1 arrived right on time. Heavier than my normal cd 1. And of course lots of pain.
> 
> Still sick so I called in to work again. I'm sure they are going to be mad tomorrow but sick is sick. Head is still pounding. My dog must know I'm sick too. She won't leave my lap.

Thanks! I'm a bit nervous given my only other pregnancy was an early MC - but we'll see how things progress along.

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well - that's no fun at all, especially getting AF on top of it :(. Fx that next month is your month. You deserve it.


----------



## helensamantha

chitown28 said:


> helensamantha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chitown28 said:
> 
> 
> Decided to take a FRER - I can see the lines pretty clearly on this!
> 
> I see it!! I see it!!! :happydance::happydance:
> Massive congrats - you gone show us another line in the morning?! Obviously I'm disappointed this isn't MY line I'm looking at, but I am still so happy for you, really I am. Sending lots of sticky baby dust xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I'll take another in the morning and post. Hopefully there's some progression. My first pregnancy ended in an early MC so I'm cautiously excited this time around.
> 
> Really hoping you get your bfp soon!!! Then I'll be stalking your lines :)Click to expand...

If it helps, my very first pregnancy ended in MC at around 6/7 weeks. My second one is now my daughter :wink:


----------



## chitown28

Love it - that is encouraging :) thanks!


----------



## Rubyx

chitown28 said:


> Decided to take a FRER - I can see the lines pretty clearly on this!


That's a positive!!! Congrats!


----------



## Janisdkh

chitown28 said:


> Decided to take a FRER - I can see the lines pretty clearly on this!

When do you think you are due? :D


----------



## kaylab22

Congratulations chitown28
I'm 12dpo.


----------



## chitown28

Janisdkh said:


> chitown28 said:
> 
> 
> Decided to take a FRER - I can see the lines pretty clearly on this!
> 
> When do you think you are due? :DClick to expand...

Haha, not sure - I'd guess sometime in early Jan! Trying not to get too excited yet until things progress :)


----------



## Janisdkh

kaylab22 said:


> Congratulations chitown28
> I'm 12dpo.

I am 11 dpo :D :D


----------



## Janisdkh

chitown28 said:


> Janisdkh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chitown28 said:
> 
> 
> Decided to take a FRER - I can see the lines pretty clearly on this!
> 
> When do you think you are due? :DClick to expand...
> 
> Haha, not sure - I'd guess sometime in early Jan! Trying not to get too excited yet until things progress :)Click to expand...

That's tough though.. i overly worry, get too excited and obsess too much when i fall pregnant :( 

Hate it... 

I know the day I conceived so I am pretty sure I am 3.4 weeks with a 30 day cycle. Hoping baby sticks for everyone who has had a positive as of late. XO


----------



## Rubyx

I'm bleeding, pretty sure it's a chemical.


----------



## chitown28

Oh Ruby - I hope not so badly for you. Bleeding is common in early pregnancy. Will be thinking of you and fingers crossed!


----------



## Rubyx

chitown28 said:


> Oh Ruby - I hope not so badly for you. Bleeding is common in early pregnancy. Will be thinking of you and fingers crossed!

Thanks! I appreciate it. With my lines not getting much darker I was a little worried about it and then the bleeding started. I'm going to see if I can get a blood test done.


----------



## NightFire598

Good luck ladies! Keep us all posted.

I'm trying to be hopeful for this cycle. Have to get some more cb opks and def do more bding than last cycle.


----------



## Janisdkh

Rubyx said:


> chitown28 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Ruby - I hope not so badly for you. Bleeding is common in early pregnancy. Will be thinking of you and fingers crossed!
> 
> Thanks! I appreciate it. With my lines not getting much darker I was a little worried about it and then the bleeding started. I'm going to see if I can get a blood test done.Click to expand...


Definitely get bloods done.. I bled with mostly all of my kids. My son was the worst.. I bled bright red blood and lots of it :( I for sure thought I was having a m/c.. Keep hope love~


----------



## Rubyx

Janisdkh said:


> Rubyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chitown28 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Ruby - I hope not so badly for you. Bleeding is common in early pregnancy. Will be thinking of you and fingers crossed!
> 
> Thanks! I appreciate it. With my lines not getting much darker I was a little worried about it and then the bleeding started. I'm going to see if I can get a blood test done.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definitely get bloods done.. I bled with mostly all of my kids. My son was the worst.. I bled bright red blood and lots of it :( I for sure thought I was having a m/c.. Keep hope love~Click to expand...


Thanks, that does make me feel better. Mine is bright red right now and totally freaking me out :(


----------



## Weebles

Ruby, I hope it all ends up being okay. I had a threatened miscarriage with my son, it was terrifying, I know just how you feel, it's awful.


----------



## chitown28

Good luck Ruby.

Not good news to report on my end. Took a test this morning using FMU and lines were way lighter. I'm thinking it's a chemical


----------



## Janisdkh

Ruby- Are you clotting at all? https://www.babycentre.co.uk/x2313/why-do-i-have-light-bleeding-in-early-pregnancy

Chit honey <3 Are you sure it's lighter? Is your pee as concentrated as in the other tests? Are you going to test again? You had a really good test line :'(

I am worried :( I have pressure in my cervix right now and it's annoying me. Like bearing down kind of pressure. Last two days I had bad cramps and I am thinking this baby is a no stick :(
Boobs still hurt bad, no nausea today yet, and no cramps anymore... 

Gah I hate the beginning of a pregnancy :(


----------



## Rubyx

It was definitely a chemical :( Both my frer and digital were negative this morning and I'm still bleeding.


----------



## Rubyx

chitown28 said:


> Good luck Ruby.
> 
> Not good news to report on my end. Took a test this morning using FMU and lines were way lighter. I'm thinking it's a chemical

oh I hope not. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## chitown28

Awww Ruby I am so sorry. Hugs.


----------



## Rubyx

chitown28 said:


> Awww Ruby I am so sorry. Hugs.


It's my first mc, but it kind of makes me feel like I don't want to try again. I just don't know.


----------



## chitown28

It is devastating - going from thinking you are pregnant one day and all the excitement it brings - to just nothing. I've been through it and it took me a while to feel okay enough and ready to try again. Right now it sucks and will for a while, but it will slowly get better over time. Hang in there.


----------



## Rubyx

chitown28 said:


> It is devastating - going from thinking you are pregnant one day and all the excitement it brings - to just nothing. I've been through it and it took me a while to feel okay enough and ready to try again. Right now it sucks and will for a while, but it will slowly get better over time. Hang in there.


Thank you, I appreciate it. It really makes it easier to have people to talk to about it.


----------



## kaylab22

12 dpo or as early as 7dpo. Not to sure. Thinking I have a shorter lutel.phase. but eather way I was on my way to my son's school. I had another vivid dream 3 nights in a row. And i was thinking to myself man why these vivid dreams then it clicked in my head that some.woman very early.on have vivid dreams...


----------



## helensamantha

Ruby, I'm so sorry. 
Chitown - fx you'll be ok. my SMU was always stronger than my FMU when I was pg with my daughter, don't know why. 
Pretty sure I am out. AF due anytime (anytime from mon-now) and I just peed on this to find nothing. :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## helensamantha

Duplicate post - sorry!! No idea how to delete.......


----------



## NightFire598

Awe I'm sorry ladies!! Hang in there and don't give up!!


----------



## NightFire598

kaylab22 said:


> 12 dpo or as early as 7dpo. Not to sure. Thinking I have a shorter lutel.phase. but eather way I was on my way to my son's school. I had another vivid dream 3 nights in a row. And i was thinking to myself man why these vivid dreams then it clicked in my head that some.woman very early.on have vivid dreams...

Could be a good sign! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Ruby - I am sorry. :(

CD2 here and AF is kicking my booty! I think this is my first REAL AF, having been off the pill for 3 months now. It feels like a good *normal* flow. I feel like everything is getting cleansed and hopefully leading to a positive OPK for May! 

I hope everyone else is okay and FX you catch the egg soon. <3


----------



## Janisdkh

So very sorry Ruby :hugs:


----------



## NightFire598

breakingdawn said:


> Ruby - I am sorry. :(
> 
> CD2 here and AF is kicking my booty! I think this is my first REAL AF, having been off the pill for 3 months now. It feels like a good *normal* flow. I feel like everything is getting cleansed and hopefully leading to a positive OPK for May!
> 
> I hope everyone else is okay and FX you catch the egg soon. <3

Shes kicking mine too girl. Cd 2 and I'm tired of it already. 

Trying not to get depressed this round. Keep thinking "hey I can have some wine tonight"


----------



## breakingdawn

Wine! :O That is not a bad idea though. :) Hey cycle buddy! How many days are your cycles? Mine was 28 spot on! So, there are worse things I could complain about!!


----------



## Rubyx

Thanks. It's been a lot harder than I expected, I can't even sleep right now. I think we've just decided to put off ttc for now. Best of luck to you all though! :)


----------



## Janisdkh

Rubyx said:


> Thanks. It's been a lot harder than I expected, I can't even sleep right now. I think we've just decided to put off ttc for now. Best of luck to you all though! :)

Big hugs honey <3 Maybe you can just have fun and not think about trying? you might be back stress free with a may bfp! <3 xoxo


----------



## Janisdkh

Here is my test porn for this morning at 13dpo :)
I have a few picts, wet, 15mins dry and 3 hours dry :)
I hope this is a sticky bean.. I cant handle another loss..

Dry test about 15 or so mins in....(not fully dry but ya know what I mean) :D *Dances*

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/Goodtest13dpodry_zpstreumv4z.jpg

Line up! 1st two dry test, last line wet new 13dpo test :D

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/Googtest13dpoLineupWet_zpskthbh52j.jpg

and here are all three together and the 13dpo today's test 3 hours dried. 

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/13dpoallthreetestsdried_zpsqgjlbx3r.jpg


----------



## helensamantha

Looking good! Still no AF here, no BFP either but buckets of creamy CM so much so I keep thinking AF has started or I've peed my pants. :wacko:


----------



## chitown28

Rubyx - I'm so sorry you're going through this. Just try to take it one day at a time. Allow yourself to feel the grief for as long as you need to. And treat yourself during this time - you deserve it! As the days go on, your grief will start to slowly fade. When the time is right you'll be ready to start TTC again. I promise you will start to feel better - just takes time. In the meantime we're here for you.


----------



## chitown28

Janis - looking good! 

helensamantha - exciting, keep us updated!!

nightfire & breakingdawn - seriously wine cures everything. and chocolate too :)


----------



## Janisdkh

chitown28 said:


> Janis - looking good!
> 
> helensamantha - exciting, keep us updated!!
> 
> nightfire & breakingdawn - seriously wine cures everything. and chocolate too :)

I love wine, I wish I consumed tuns before April 15th LOL


----------



## kaylab22

Congratulations to the BFP

Me I'm 13dpo and af due in couple days. Frer bfn so counting myself out this month; (


----------



## Weebles

Congrats Janis! Looking really good! I've tested at 10 and 11 dpo and both were BFN but my chart is looking good. I'm crossing my fingers ill get a BFP soon, fx for us all.


----------



## Janisdkh

Thanks so much everyone <3 I hope this baby sticks... My last bfp in 2013 I lost him/her at 10.3 weeks :( My lines were super dark early on, so I am hoping this progression means sticky baby. 

Kayla when is af due??? You could easily still be in though. GL

Weebles good luck sweetie! Does look promising, and you still got time for a bfp!


----------



## helensamantha

chitown28 said:


> Janis - looking good!
> 
> helensamantha - exciting, keep us updated!!
> 
> nightfire & breakingdawn - seriously wine cures everything. and chocolate too :)

Thanks - it's driving me nuts to be honest. Still sure I am out but until the :witch: arrives I can't say for sure, lol. Had a look back through my cycles and I've had a 32 day cycle before so who knows. Although, I am now on CD31......was expecting it CD28/30. Maybe I just have a super duff batch of IC's (I live in hope, lol)

Have you retested at all?


----------



## glong88

25 ml


Digital was negative this morning maybe I should try another?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## helensamantha

glong88 said:


> 25 ml
> 
> 
> Digital was negative this morning maybe I should try another?

I can see a second line I think?!


----------



## NightFire598

Congrats janis! Looks real good for you girl. Hope this bean sticks.

Hang in there kaylab still early!

Breaking Dawn This Last Cycle Was 27 Days. Luteal phase seems to be 12 days which is average right? Chitown you are absolutely correct...wine and chocolate cure everything. Lol

Had coffee this morning for the first time in 3 ish weeks...oh how I've missed coffee. Only like 5 oz so not much but yum either way.

Dh sent me a message this morning saying when af is gone he needs some baby dancing...then sent a gif of a baby dancing. Lol. He had lost his drive for a while so I'm super excited for the next few weeks. Ready to have some fun.


----------



## kaylab22

Glong haven't u already gotten ur bfp? Thought saw on another forum


----------



## kaylab22

Janisdkh said:


> Thanks so much everyone <3 I hope this baby sticks... My last bfp in 2013 I lost him/her at 10.3 weeks :( My lines were super dark early on, so I am hoping this progression means sticky baby.
> 
> Kayla when is af due??? You could easily still be in though. GL
> 
> Weebles good luck sweetie! Does look promising, and you still got time for a bfp!

Af due Sunday I believe


----------



## chitown28

helensamantha - please keep us updated, you never know! xoxoxox. I'm too anxious to keep testing. I know I will over analyze and stare at lines all day worrying whether they're dark enough, haha. I figured I'll wait until Saturday or Sunday to test again. DH and I are traveling to Hawaii on Saturday for our super delayed honeymoon - so maybe I'll test on the plane HAHAHA.

glong - looking good :)

kaylab - good luck! 

nightfire - that is adorable and so exciting what DH said. Enjoy the HECK out of that!!! Maybe you can mix wine, chocolate, and dtd together and create perfect harmony :) :) :)


----------



## helensamantha

I sure will let you know if anything happens, whichever way it goes! With my daughter I used about 14 tests. The first 8/9 were because I was in denial and dint believe it (wasn't tracking progression or anything) then when it sank in I used a few over the next few weeks as I had no symptoms at all and just wanted to check I still wasn't imagining things!! Hahahaha. What a wally. 

Hope you have a lovely time away!!


----------



## NightFire598

Helensamantha good luck! Keep us posted girl. 

Chitown have a great trip! Lucky girl. Dh never wanted a honeymoon (doesn't think vacations are worth more than $500. My response was we'll never go to a nascar race then...too expensive. Lol)

If dh wasn't deathly allergic to wine I'd say that'd be a plan. Lol. Wierdest allergy ever. Sucks to be Italian and not be able to cook with wine or vinegar.


----------



## Janisdkh

glong88 said:


> 25 ml
> 
> 
> Digital was negative this morning maybe I should try another?

I see a line! This looks good to me


----------



## glong88

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Janisdkh

kaylab22 said:


> Janisdkh said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much everyone <3 I hope this baby sticks... My last bfp in 2013 I lost him/her at 10.3 weeks :( My lines were super dark early on, so I am hoping this progression means sticky baby.
> 
> Kayla when is af due??? You could easily still be in though. GL
> 
> Weebles good luck sweetie! Does look promising, and you still got time for a bfp!
> 
> Af due Sunday I believeClick to expand...

Test Sunday morning with a dollar store test? This way you dont waste any more money? Or buy an FRER.. The Dollar ones we have here are 15miu I think... I forget :/ I am in Canada though.

Some woman I know could not get a positive on an FRER till period was due and even past due. 

XO


----------



## Janisdkh

glong88 said:


> :cloud9:


Glong- FREAKING YEY! Congrats!
I'm due Jan 6 so far :) It matches up with my LMP and the day I conceived. 

Squeeee excited for you


----------



## helensamantha

glong88 said:


> :cloud9:

Whoop whoop whoop!!!! I did see that line after all then, lmao. Congrats xx


----------



## glong88

Janisdkh said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Glong- FREAKING YEY! Congrats!
> I'm due Jan 6 so far :) It matches up with my LMP and the day I conceived.
> 
> Squeeee excited for youClick to expand...

Yay 1 day aprt


----------



## NightFire598

Congrats glong!


----------



## kaylab22

Small cramps worried it's af.;, (


----------



## Janisdkh

kaylab22 said:


> Small cramps worried it's af.;, (

Keep us updated xoxox


----------



## NightFire598

FX for you kaylab


----------



## kaylab22

Nothing so far n cramps r gone


----------



## breakingdawn

AF is scaring me this month. :( I know I have only been off the pill 3 months but normally it lasts about 4-5 days, medium to light flow all days. Well this time it was pretty heavy on CD1 & 2 which I thought was good because my body was finally cleaning itself out well from being off the pill. But then CD3, barely nothing. All day. Now today, CD4... we are down to trace spotting. I am kind of concerned. I took a HPT yesterday just to make sure it was not another ectopic because I know you can have AF on schedule with those. I have to say I was happy to see a BFN otherwise I would have been terrified.


----------



## NightFire598

breakingdawn said:


> AF is scaring me this month. :( I know I have only been off the pill 3 months but normally it lasts about 4-5 days, medium to light flow all days. Well this time it was pretty heavy on CD1 & 2 which I thought was good because my body was finally cleaning itself out well from being off the pill. But then CD3, barely nothing. All day. Now today, CD4... we are down to trace spotting. I am kind of concerned. I took a HPT yesterday just to make sure it was not another ectopic because I know you can have AF on schedule with those. I have to say I was happy to see a BFN otherwise I would have been terrified.

My cycle was like that last month. And then I ovulated later than usual. So far cd 1 and 2 were medium and cd 3 was pretty light. See what today brings. 

Dh seems to be roaring to go so FX he stays in the mood over the next couple of weeks. He was adorable last night about it. Had to remind him I was only cd 3...


----------



## breakingdawn

I had a discussion with my doctor not long ago and he said as long as things are on time and SOMETHING is there, it is usually nothing to worry about. I am wondering if since CD1 & 2 were quite a bit heavy compared to all my other cycles if it didn't just clear everything out super quick? Who knew I would be complaining about a short period. But it definitely matters to me when TTC!


----------



## NightFire598

Last month I had medium cd 1 and 2 and then spotting 3-6. From what my ***** of a doctor said irregularities are normal a couple times a year. I've always been the super heavy need to check every 2 or 3 hours or I'll bleed through the t type of girl. Hopefully it is just an odd cycle for you. 

You using opks over the next couple weeks?


----------



## breakingdawn

Yes, unfortunately I will be using OPKs. They wear me out. But I really need to know if/when I am ovulating. :/


----------



## NightFire598

Same here. I just do one in the morning when I get up and one when I get home from work.


----------



## breakingdawn

I guess they one thing I can say is my past cycle was right at 28 days.


----------



## NightFire598

That's good hun


----------



## Rubyx

I really hope this gets better soon. I keep going back and forth between being okay and being so angry. I've seen 4 pregnancy announcements since it happened and they make me feel so bitter :( I don't want to be like that but I keep thinking "that should be me too".


----------



## NightFire598

Rubyx said:


> I really hope this gets better soon. I keep going back and forth between being okay and being so angry. I've seen 4 pregnancy announcements since it happened and they make me feel so bitter :( I don't want to be like that but I keep thinking "that should be me too".

I know what you mean...but I can't be angry at others for getting pregnant. Count your blessings that you are working on #3 ya know? 

You've only been trying for 2 cycles right? Still early in terms of percentages. Hang in there.


----------



## Rubyx

NightFire598 said:


> Rubyx said:
> 
> 
> I really hope this gets better soon. I keep going back and forth between being okay and being so angry. I've seen 4 pregnancy announcements since it happened and they make me feel so bitter :( I don't want to be like that but I keep thinking "that should be me too".
> 
> I know what you mean...but I can't be angry at others for getting pregnant. Count your blessings that you are working on #3 ya know?
> 
> You've only been trying for 2 cycles right? Still early in terms of percentages. Hang in there.Click to expand...

I'm not angry at them, just angry in general that mine didn't end up the same way. It's really hard not to be :( I'm trying to focus on that but right now it's just hard to.

Yeah 2 cycles. We technically started in February but I'm pretty sure we missed the right time since we started late in the month.


----------



## Rubyx

Anyone know how long you have to wait after a chemical mc to try again? I have an appointment next week where I plan to ask but I'm just curious. My husband still wants to try so I told him I'd find out.


----------



## chitown28

Rubyx - I think your feelings are perfectly normal and valid. I'm sure the anger and bitterness will fade over time. It's only been a couple of days. Personally I think letting yourself feel all the emotions now will help you in the grieving process rather than bottling it up. HUGS. 

From what I've read, you should be able to start right away once any bleeding ends.

As Nightfire said, you're still early in the TTC #3 process. Not to take anything away from what just happened, because it sucks really badly, but you still have so many future chances. So once you're EMOTIONALLY READY - go for it girl!


----------



## Rubyx

chitown28 said:


> Rubyx - I think your feelings are perfectly normal and valid. I'm sure the anger and bitterness will fade over time. It's only been a couple of days. Personally I think letting yourself feel all the emotions now will help you in the grieving process rather than bottling it up. HUGS.
> 
> From what I've read, you should be able to start right away once any bleeding ends.
> 
> As Nightfire said, you're still early in the TTC #3 process. Not to take anything away from what just happened, because it sucks really badly, but you still have so many future chances. So once you're EMOTIONALLY READY - go for it girl!

Thanks :) I feel bad for DH because he really thinks we shouldn't take a break, so if we can start back we probably will. I just will not be testing early this time. No way. lol


----------



## NightFire598

As long as your ovulating you should be good to go from what I've heard


----------



## Rubyx

NightFire598 said:


> As long as your ovulating you should be good to go from what I've heard

Thanks! I was a little worried I wasn't ovulating this time because I had no ewcm, but...I obviously was. lol


----------



## kaylab22

Well 14dpo bfn with ic. Have cramping so pretty sure I'm out


----------



## NightFire598

Kaylab do you temp? Since I started temping it's made I a lot easier to know if it's af or not..


----------



## Rubyx

kaylab22 said:


> Well 14dpo bfn with ic. Have cramping so pretty sure I'm out


I'm sorry :( fingers crossed it's just early though.


----------



## kaylab22

Af due Sunday /monday . Feeling crampy have thick cm keep thinking I'm starting af but no. And the vivid dreams continue and also noticed my hair keeps getting greesy aftet washing it even. Which only happends when I was pregnant but my tests are negative so guessing af about to show. But I don't normaly get cramps untel she is immidiate


----------



## helensamantha

kaylab22 said:


> Af due Sunday /monday . Feeling crampy have thick cm keep thinking I'm starting af but no. And the vivid dreams continue and also noticed my hair keeps getting greesy aftet washing it even. Which only happends when I was pregnant but my tests are negative so guessing af about to show. But I don't normaly get cramps untel she is immidiate

I could have SO written this post!! AF WAS due mon-wed (so 2-4 days late now), buckets of creamy CM, the odd little cranky feeling but nothing major but still keep getting bfn's. Have been a cranky moody b1tch from hell today so maybe AF will appear soon, lol. But one thing struck me about your post, usually my hair is quite dry and tends to get "dirty" rather than greasy. But this week, it's greasy!!! The plot thickens........ I just wish I'd either get a second line or Aunt Flo. Getting fed up now.


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Kaylab do you temp? Since I started temping it's made I a lot easier to know if it's af or not..

No I bought a thermometer but never could get up at the same time


----------



## kaylab22

helensamantha said:


> kaylab22 said:
> 
> 
> Af due Sunday /monday . Feeling crampy have thick cm keep thinking I'm starting af but no. And the vivid dreams continue and also noticed my hair keeps getting greesy aftet washing it even. Which only happends when I was pregnant but my tests are negative so guessing af about to show. But I don't normaly get cramps untel she is immidiate
> 
> I could have SO written this post!! AF WAS due mon-wed (so 2-4 days late now), buckets of creamy CM, the odd little cranky feeling but nothing major but still keep getting bfn's. Have been a cranky moody b1tch from hell today so maybe AF will appear soon, lol. But one thing struck me about your post, usually my hair is quite dry and tends to get "dirty" rather than greasy. But this week, it's greasy!!! The plot thickens........ I just wish I'd either get a second line or Aunt Flo. Getting fed up now.Click to expand...



Ya deff diff I do get greasy hair if i dont wash it within 3 days. But it's been greesy


----------



## NightFire598

kaylab22 said:


> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> Kaylab do you temp? Since I started temping it's made I a lot easier to know if it's af or not..
> 
> No I bought a thermometer but never could get up at the same timeClick to expand...

I know you're supposed to take it at the same time but with my insomnia I just takw I when I wake up in the middle of the night. Hasn't caused me any issues so far. I


----------



## helensamantha

Can you ladies please confirm this is a bfn. I'm going mad. Either that or totally blind. I don't know what is going on :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## chitown28

Sorry helensamantha - I really can't tell. 

I've been having increasing amounts of brown spotting the past couple of days. My last MC started in the same fashion. Not exactly the way I wanted to spend my Hawaii trip by likely miscarrying


----------



## helensamantha

Brown blood is old blood, likely leftovers from implantation. Hope you're ok xxx


----------



## Janisdkh

Helena I am not sure I see anything honey :( Wait 24 hours and test again? hugs


----------



## kaylab22

Well af due tommorowww ic today bfn. If I miss af I'll test again with frer but my last one was neg; ( few days ago


----------



## NightFire598

Oh no chitown hope it's just your body cleaning out. Don't forget light bleeding is normal! 

Hang in there kaylab! 

Helen I don't see anything...sorry hun


----------



## kaylab22

Tommorow af due


----------



## helensamantha

AF :cry:
Only 6 days late, stupid stupid thing! :growlmad:


----------



## NightFire598

Oh no helen!!!


----------



## Rubyx

helensamantha said:


> Brown blood is old blood, likely leftovers from implantation. Hope you're ok xxx


Yeah it could definitely just be old! Mine was bright red and I've always heard brown is usually old and nothing to worry about. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## kaylab22

Af due today normaly my cervix drops really low the day before and hasn't yet. Hmmm.. ic still BFN. Ugh


----------



## Janisdkh

kaylab22 said:


> Af due today normaly my cervix drops really low the day before and hasn't yet. Hmmm.. ic still BFN. Ugh

Kayla - Can we see your bfn's?


Chit- Brown blood could be late implantation honey.. Good luck, hoping for you!


----------



## Janisdkh

Rubyx said:


> helensamantha said:
> 
> 
> Brown blood is old blood, likely leftovers from implantation. Hope you're ok xxx
> 
> 
> Yeah it could definitely just be old! Mine was bright red and I've always heard brown is usually old and nothing to worry about. Fingers crossed for you.Click to expand...

Mine was bright red with my son and I spotted red with my other kids.. My loss in 2013 started with pink, then brown then went red.. I guess we could never tell what is bad :(


----------



## NightFire598

The body is still a mystery that's for sure. 

I'm cd 6. Af was gone...not even a little pink on a pantiliner over night. Dh and I bd in the shower this morning and I bled again. Grrr. Go away af!!!


----------



## kaylab22

Janisdkh said:


> kaylab22 said:
> 
> 
> Af due today normaly my cervix drops really low the day before and hasn't yet. Hmmm.. ic still BFN. Ugh
> 
> Can we see your bfn's?
> Brown blood could be late implantation honey.. Good luck, hoping for you!Click to expand...

I didn't get brown blood. 
And i haven't taken photos but I will.


----------



## Janisdkh

kaylab22 said:


> Janisdkh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaylab22 said:
> 
> 
> Af due today normaly my cervix drops really low the day before and hasn't yet. Hmmm.. ic still BFN. Ugh
> 
> Can we see your bfn's?
> Brown blood could be late implantation honey.. Good luck, hoping for you!Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't get brown blood.
> And i haven't taken photos but I will.Click to expand...


Scratch that i know what i did.. Only the reply about the tests was for you, i forgot to put a name next to the brown blood comment... Maybe I shouldn't reply in quotes anymore.. 

Hugs


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies - hope you are all doing good! AF has packed her bags and I will begin testing for O toward the end of next week/weekend. FX for me!


----------



## NightFire598

breakingdawn said:


> Hi ladies - hope you are all doing good! AF has packed her bags and I will begin testing for O toward the end of next week/weekend. FX for me!

Hey hun. You weren't sure about o date last cycle right? Everything I read Saya to start testing at cd 7...if you wait til next weekend you could miss the positive. Just my two cents of course


----------



## breakingdawn

My fertile week does not even begin until the 7th! I have never ever had an ovulation before CD13 so I think if I start testing right before my week starts I will be okay. My cycle is spot on 28 days and the earliest I think I have ever ovulated is CD13 with the latest being around CD15!


----------



## Rubyx

How are you all doing? I finally stopped bleeding from the mc and if my fertile window is the same, should only be a week until it starts :)


----------



## kaylab22

1 day late bfn. Stark white


----------



## NightFire598

kaylab22 said:


> 1 day late bfn. Stark white

Hang in there. Hopefully you'll get a bfp in a couple days!!


So sorry about the MC ruby! Hopefully your cycle goes back to normal  

Cd 7 here. No more spotting. Yesterday was odd...but oh well. Going to start poas tomorrow I think. New shipment of cbopk should be here Wednesday but I'll use the ic to start off. My temp is all wierd...and FF is like predicting or something on my chart. No clue what is doing but it has dotted lines going like a week forward somehow. Unless I accidentally entered a temp on a future date? I wouldn't think you could do that though.


----------



## Janisdkh

:'( :'( :'(

So my 15 dpo test is lighter then my 14dpo :( Well today at 17dpo my dang line is as light as my 11dpo test.. So faint :'( Im so sad right now and my husband sucks with comforting me. Anyone else have this issue happen and baby be ok? I am not bleeding or anything. I am still with nausea, sore boobs etc.. 
Ill post picts when I can, the only shitty thing is the test will darken some.. but 3-5 mins reading it , it was very faint. I have one more which i am taking tomorrow but that test was behind the one (in the store) that i just used.. Granted I never tested at this time before but still :'( FFS so upset


----------



## NightFire598

Oh no janis! Have you done a digital or frer or just ic's? Hoping it's just a bad batch and that everything is ok for you hun!!


----------



## helensamantha

Janisdkh said:


> :'( :'( :'(
> 
> So my 15 dpo test is lighter then my 14dpo :( Well today at 17dpo my dang line is as light as my 11dpo test.. So faint :'( Im so sad right now and my husband sucks with comforting me. Anyone else have this issue happen and baby be ok? I am not bleeding or anything. I am still with nausea, sore boobs etc..
> Ill post picts when I can, the only shitty thing is the test will darken some.. but 3-5 mins reading it , it was very faint. I have one more which i am taking tomorrow but that test was behind the one (in the store) that i just used.. Granted I never tested at this time before but still :'( FFS so upset

Hey. Please don't despair - things might be ok. Are you still testing with FMU? There is something called "the hook effect" where if your hcg levels are super high it can mess around with the test and it doesn't pick it up
Properly and the lines appear fainter or tests can even appear negative in some cases. Have a quick google. I'm not saying it is this, but it's a maybe. I really hope it isn't a "sign of things to come" but the fact you're not in pain, not bleeding and still symptomatic is a good sign. 

Chin up Hun :kiss: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Janisdkh

Maybe my test out of this batch needed more time the line is darker, not as dark as my 15dpo but much darker by a few shades now and its not even dried yet...
Maybe thats a good sign! No bleeding , no cramping, nothing.....

Night- <3 thanks I hpe things are still ok. I prefer to stick with the same type of tests I was using because I was trying to do progression lines this way the last test being the darkest would be the one I keep for keep sake.. Plus it makes me feel better to see them get darker. 

Helens - I HOPE so <3 I did test at a different time this at 130 pm but considering I have not tested in 2 days it should be at least darker then my 15dpo test lol but its not.. Im 17dpo today. I am testing early morning again with FMU though..


----------



## kaylab22

So my cycles range from 28 to 34 days but usualy 31 days is my avarage . If it happends to be a longer cycle. I would have ovulated around April 20th if i go by a 34 day cycle and 14 day lutel phase I would have ovulated April 20th which I had actualy been suspicious if i ovulated thay day cause I had mass watery cm like tons of it and I read watery cm is very high vertility. But if I did I happen to had bbd on that day because of the watery cm it was suspicious so we covered are bases and dtd that day was in afternoon so hopefully wasn't to late so I could be only 12dpo. Which looks like what's gonna happen cause I'm on cycle day 33 already so I think this is the case


----------



## breakingdawn

So.. I am only on CD7 I think. Normally I would not ovulate until CD13/14. Is it too early for pre O cramps? I keep feeling some pain on my right lower side, which is sadly the side of my missing tube. :( Just hoping I am not ovulating from that side this month but I really feel like I might.


----------



## NightFire598

breakingdawn said:


> So.. I am only on CD7 I think. Normally I would not ovulate until CD13/14. Is it too early for pre O cramps? I keep feeling some pain on my right lower side, which is sadly the side of my missing tube. :( Just hoping I am not ovulating from that side this month but I really feel like I might.

I really think you should start opks...you can def ovulate early. And since you weren't sure last cycle all the more reason to test...

Hope it's not that side though hun!


----------



## breakingdawn

I have NO other signs of my normal O though. No big sex drive or CM or anything. :/ I guess I will start tomorrow but I think it is super early for me. I hope the cramping is something else. I wanted it to be my good side this month. :(


----------



## NightFire598

I'm sorry hun. ..better safe than sorry is what I figure. My first few cycled I ovulated day 12 or 13. Last couple day 14/15. So I just start testing early to make sure I don't miss it


----------



## Rubyx

Janisdkh said:


> :'( :'( :'(
> 
> So my 15 dpo test is lighter then my 14dpo :( Well today at 17dpo my dang line is as light as my 11dpo test.. So faint :'( Im so sad right now and my husband sucks with comforting me. Anyone else have this issue happen and baby be ok? I am not bleeding or anything. I am still with nausea, sore boobs etc..
> Ill post picts when I can, the only shitty thing is the test will darken some.. but 3-5 mins reading it , it was very faint. I have one more which i am taking tomorrow but that test was behind the one (in the store) that i just used.. Granted I never tested at this time before but still :'( FFS so upset

If you can still see it try not to worry! Some batches of tests don't have as much dye so it could just be that. Mine was only lighter from 10 to 11dpo and on 12dpo it was completely gone. I had bleeding too pretty quick and you don't so that's a good sign! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you <3 I'm so sorry you have to stress about it though, I know how that is.


----------



## NightFire598

Good morning ladies, any pdates?


----------



## kaylab22

Did a clear blue digi 
Not pregnant 
So I'm believing it I'm 2 days late but just did a.cervix check and it's really low and always dips super low right before af. So believe af will arrive tonight or tommorow which means another 34 day cycle. I'm starting to wonder if im even ovulating. Deff gonna try and temp


----------



## glong88

Janisdkh said:


> :'( :'( :'(
> 
> So my 15 dpo test is lighter then my 14dpo :( Well today at 17dpo my dang line is as light as my 11dpo test.. So faint :'( Im so sad right now and my husband sucks with comforting me. Anyone else have this issue happen and baby be ok? I am not bleeding or anything. I am still with nausea, sore boobs etc..
> Ill post picts when I can, the only shitty thing is the test will darken some.. but 3-5 mins reading it , it was very faint. I have one more which i am taking tomorrow but that test was behind the one (in the store) that i just used.. Granted I never tested at this time before but still :'( FFS so upset

I'm having this issue too right now :(


----------



## NightFire598

FX for you ladies :-( 

Kaylab I would definitely start temping. While I haven't gotten my bfp yet it's helping me understand my cycles


----------



## chitown28

So I was freaking out for no reason. Spotting stopped!!! Things appear to be okay for now.

Fx for everyone else that things go well, and that there are some bfps this month!


----------



## kaylab22

I just don't get wat the problem is I have 3 baby's first 2 were suprises. Close togather and conceived quickly 3rd baby planned and got pregnant the firsy month now I been trying going on 5 cycles. 
Don't get me wrong I'm grateful I have been able to conceive and have 3 babies. But didn't realize this was gonna be so hard


----------



## breakingdawn

Peer pressure made me do an OPK today even though I know it's too early. Sadly I do keep feeling more pain on my right side so I don't think ovulation will be worth a flip this month if it's the side of my missing tube. I hate feeling like we are trying for nothing. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NightFire598

I'm not sure I'm ok with it being considered peer pressure for offering my own advice up. I'd rather test than miss it. And bd anyway. 

I don't get faint lines until a couple days before so for me your test would tell me I'm only a couple days away. 

Especiallu If your feeling ovulation pain this early.


----------



## breakingdawn

Oh I wasn't just speaking directly to you. Several people said it! :haha: Just one person wouldn't be enough to make me cave. ;)


----------



## breakingdawn

This is how my lines usually look. I never really get super light tests for some reason. It's weird. So I don't know... :/


----------



## breakingdawn

Well now I'm officially terrified. I checked it 15 minutes or so after it dried. If I'm ovulating from my right side this month it's a lot cause anyway... And I feel nothing from my good side.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## NightFire598

Even if it's the wrong side (which really really sucks) I think you're going to ovulate earlier than the weekend.


----------



## breakingdawn

Well I guess I'll keep testing. Even though I feel like it may be for nothing. Worst case I'll know if I do ovulate early now for some reason. Thanks for suggesting me to do so.


----------



## NightFire598

FX for you hun. 

My ic test this morning was stark white..not even a shadow. But everyone is different of course.


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you. I definitely think it's a bit too dark to just be normal for me... If say I do surge tomorrow I may not actually ovulate until CD10 or 11 which wouldn't be unheard of. So I'll test and BD anyway just so I don't give up hope completely. I have heard sometimes your good tube will pick up the egg from the opposite side. Bizarre. I can't let myself lose hope yet.


----------



## NightFire598

Def don't loose hope. But if u do surge in the next couple days I'll be very glad I helped get u to test early! Your body can do amazing things. Never know


----------



## breakingdawn

I'll be forever in your debt for sure. I'll gladly admit I was wrong!


----------



## NightFire598

LOL girl. Cracking up over here.


----------



## breakingdawn

TTC stresses me out like no other sometimes.


----------



## kaylab22

Where and the heck r u hiding af. Going on 3 days late I been crampy so think I'll start soon


----------



## kaylab22

3 days late I have never had I cycle longer than 34 and I'm at 35. I been cramping for 2 days really bad.


----------



## NightFire598

Tests still negative kaylab? Your luteal phase length should always be the same so if you know what that is and when you ovulated you'll knoe for sure. 

I know some women don't get a positive until like a month after conception...


----------



## kaylab22

Not postive on my lutel phase. And tesy yes neg


----------



## kaylab22

Today's ic. 
Yesterday's digital was a bfn and the first response 2 days ago was bfn
 



Attached Files:







20160504_080852.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NightFire598

Do you know the past dates of ovulation?


----------



## breakingdawn

How is everyone doing? Good I hope! I just booked a beach trip for July so I am feeling really excited today! May surge watch is still on!! We are going to begin the every other day BD tonight I believe, I may try and sneak an extra BD in there somewhere if I end up with a super pos. OPK at some point! FX! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







opks.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Do you know the past dates of ovulation?

Well last month I did opks but I got 6 days of pos opks


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Tests still negative kaylab? Your luteal phase length should always be the same so if you know what that is and when you ovulated you'll knoe for sure.
> 
> I know some women don't get a positive until like a month after conception...

Last month I got. Pos opk the first day cycle day 17. Which is close cause I think i ovulated cycle say 20 this month I had lots of watery cm. So my guess is in that range so that make me 14dpo


----------



## NightFire598

Kaylab I would def start temping if I were you. Do you know how long your luteal phase is? Supposedly it never changes...


----------



## NightFire598

breakingdawn said:


> How is everyone doing? Good I hope! I just booked a beach trip for July so I am feeling really excited today! May surge watch is still on!! We are going to begin the every other day BD tonight I believe, I may try and sneak an extra BD in there somewhere if I end up with a super pos. OPK at some point! FX! :thumbup:

I'd def start baby dancing. And probably testing a couple times a day since it's so short of a surge. My dumb butt had to pee so bad this morning I forgot about the dang test.


----------



## breakingdawn

NightFire598 said:


> breakingdawn said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing? Good I hope! I just booked a beach trip for July so I am feeling really excited today! May surge watch is still on!! We are going to begin the every other day BD tonight I believe, I may try and sneak an extra BD in there somewhere if I end up with a super pos. OPK at some point! FX! :thumbup:
> 
> I'd def start baby dancing. And probably testing a couple times a day since it's so short of a surge. My dumb butt had to pee so bad this morning I forgot about the dang test.Click to expand...

:haha: I am still just mostly feeling stuff on my right side... boo! :( Every now and then I feel some slight twinges on the left side but I really feel like I will O from the right side. My body is SO clockwork I swear the pain alternates every single month and last month I know it was my left. I know there is the off chance I could be wrong or the tiny possibility my good tube will go pick up the egg from the other side (it is rare, but does happen). All I can do is try. I would hate to NOT try and be wrong!


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Kaylab I would def start temping if I were you. Do you know how long your luteal phase is? Supposedly it never changes...

I know when o conceived my last child it was 14


----------



## NightFire598

I'm not sure if it changes but I would think if your cycle has always been as it is now then it should still be 14. 

Breaking dawn FX for you hun!

So I got home today and my opk arrived....wrong freaking ones!!!


----------



## kaylab22

My cycle length changed


----------



## Rubyx

breakingdawn said:


> How is everyone doing? Good I hope! I just booked a beach trip for July so I am feeling really excited today! May surge watch is still on!! We are going to begin the every other day BD tonight I believe, I may try and sneak an extra BD in there somewhere if I end up with a super pos. OPK at some point! FX! :thumbup:

Oh that sounds fun! We're headed to the beach to visit family in 3 weeks and it'll be the same time I can test. I'm doing pretty good, have a good feeling about this month. :)

I've thought about trying opks but they confuse me so much. lol


----------



## kaylab22

Do you see a vvvvvery faint line????
 



Attached Files:







20160505_063229-1.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kaylab22

Can see it better if you turn your phone right


----------



## kaylab22

Tweeked
 



Attached Files:







2016-05-05 06.47.57.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 1









2016-05-05 06.48.43.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NightFire598

I didn't on the original but I think I do on the tweaked ones!! 

Test again in a couple days. Should be darker


----------



## breakingdawn

Night - Oh no! Wrong OPKs!? That stinks! 

Ruby - that's exciting! I have an aunt and uncle who lives where we are going also and we are trying to move there soon! When we go to the beach I'll be beginning my two week wait or in the middle of it, if I'm not pregnant by then. So it will be great to pass the time! Lol! 

Kayla - I do see something!!! fx for you!

I have a question ladies.. If we did the BD at 1am Thursday (today) do I log it as Wednesday on my apps since I hadn't gone to sleep yet or Thursday??


----------



## kaylab22

Ok I'm. Not completly crazy


----------



## NightFire598

No you're not crazy kaylab!
Breaking dawn, based on my apps and the time stamp it enters when I enter bd I'd say you count it as today.


----------



## kaylab22

I'll wait 2 days if af doesn't come


----------



## NightFire598

kaylab22 said:


> I'll wait 2 days if af doesn't come

Kepp us posted girl!


----------



## kaylab22

I will. I'm neverous


----------



## kaylab22

Don't wanna get my hopes up. I'm 4 days late


----------



## NightFire598

Stay calm. Happy vibes heading your way. 

I'm feeling odd today. Stomach is fine which is good. But I have a pelvic pain that doesn't feel like ovulation (and opk are negative)


----------



## breakingdawn

Good luck to you Kayla!! Night - I am having the same issues! CD10 here.... doing an OPK in 30 minutes. :)


----------



## NightFire598

breakingdawn said:


> Good luck to you Kayla!! Night - I am having the same issues! CD10 here.... doing an OPK in 30 minutes. :)

Let us know how it appears. My digital thus morning was negative. Open circle. I'll do a ic when I get home as well. But it feels too low to be an ovary that's throbbing. Idk


----------



## breakingdawn

Waiting on it to finish now. Will snap a picture in a few!


----------



## breakingdawn

Opk today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NightFire598

You are Sooo close to a surge


----------



## breakingdawn

We BD'd last night and will again tomorrow. We are doing every other day all of my fertile week which is suppose to be now into next week!


----------



## NightFire598

Good. Keep at it. Lol. We missed the past two night so we need to tonight. But tests still negative so I'm not freaking out yet. Lol


----------



## breakingdawn

I just hope he does not get burnt out. He is an older fellow now.. :haha: his stamina isn't what it use to be.


----------



## breakingdawn

I did a collage.. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4974-1.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NightFire598

You may want to start testing twice a day take sure you don't miss it. Its like a 12 hour window sometimes. Lookin good though. My cheapie yesterday was vvvvvfl


----------



## breakingdawn

I am almost wondering now if my cheapies are always dark. It is weird... every time I see other people's cheapies around this time they are all just light. And something weird! I went back and looked at my old calendar when we conceived #2 and I had no idea but my positive OPK was not until CD16/17!!! So odd.


----------



## NightFire598

Well I guess after each child your body can change. Kaylab is having the same sort of thing in that respect. But yea I don't get a dark until it's positive. I'll snap a pic on my next one this afternoon.


----------



## breakingdawn

When I got my positive with #2 the test line was darker than the control line. It was blazing!


----------



## kaylab22

Wtf! I just did cm check and there was a drop of blood.....


I kept checking none of the other.cm had blood and nothing in my undies but so scared I'm gonna start af. It seems to late for implantation. I'm about to cry . Wait and see if I start. ;, (


----------



## NightFire598

Kaylab don't worry too much yet. Remmeber blood bloods very normal in early pregnancy!

Here's my opk. Same as the last two days.
 



Attached Files:







20160505_174455-1.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## breakingdawn

Yours is getting there!


----------



## NightFire598

It'll prob hit next week. Lots of creamy cm though.


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm at a loss when mine will hit... still mostly feeling stuff on my right side though which is no good. :(


----------



## kaylab22

Omg. Seriously believe af just started. Wow so much for frer being the best so far clinical guard the only test that has not given evap. So hurt.....


----------



## kaylab22

Cd 1...... ; (


----------



## breakingdawn

Oh no!! :( I'm so sorry. I got a false positive not long ago and it was hard. :hugs:


----------



## NightFire598

Oh no Kaylab!!! Sorry hun was rooting for you! :'(

My cramping has switched sides. Don't know what's going on. Test last night and this morning both negative. But did a cm check and it was creamy/stretchy. BD last night with the sperm friendly lube...which I am totally drawing a blank on the name....FX. I'll test again when I get home but the cbopk is still an open circle...


----------



## Rubyx

How is everyone doing? I start my fertile days on Sunday and I'm getting so impatient. haha

How exactly do opks work? The line needs to be equal or darker than the control line right? I've wanted to try them but I just get so confused by it.

I'm sorry Kaylab! :(


----------



## NightFire598

Rubyx said:


> How is everyone doing? I start my fertile days on Sunday and I'm getting so impatient. haha
> 
> How exactly do opks work? The line needs to be equal or darker than the control line right? I've wanted to try them but I just get so confused by it.
> 
> I'm sorry Kaylab! :(

Hi ruby! Yes the test line should be equal to or darker than the control like. You can also do the digital clear blue opk which gives you an open circle for negative, flashing smiley for high fertilitu, and solid smiley for peak fertility. More expensive but easier. I do a ic in the afternoon and the digital in the morning.


----------



## breakingdawn

Night - FX you get your O soon. I am having some CM but not a lot honestly. Just super gassy which I THINK is what is causing cramps on both sides now but when it settles, most of the pain is still on my bad side. :( BOO! I hope by a miracle it decides to switch last minute. 

Ruby - Good luck catching your egg! My fertile week technically kicks in today. I could possibly O on Mother's Day. Interestingly... I had DD #2 ON Father's day in 2012! So, wouldn't that be something? Just because it is too crazy of a coincidence... I don't think it will happen this month. LOL, that would just be too wild.


----------



## NightFire598

Hoping it's your good side breaking! With the opk results you've been getting I think you've been in your fertile week.

I always have a lot of CM but I've only recently started doing a physical check rather than what ends up on tp (sorry tmi). I'm gassy as well but that's really nothing new for me. The bloating right now I interesting though.


----------



## kaylab22

Thanks ladies, I half wonder if this is a chemical. Cramps are bad and I usualy don't cramp


----------



## breakingdawn

You are probably right about me already being in my fertile week. Well, we BD'd night before last.. and will again tonight... and every other night until I see a positive OPK! And maybe one after for good measure. :haha: He is already exhausted which stinks. But dangit... he is going to try!!


----------



## NightFire598

breakingdawn said:


> You are probably right about me already being in my fertile week. Well, we BD'd night before last.. and will again tonight... and every other night until I see a positive OPK! And maybe one after for good measure. :haha: He is already exhausted which stinks. But dangit... he is going to try!!

Lol that had me cracking up. My DH gets the same way. Starts to get more difficult to do the dance and for him to finish. One thing I've found always helps (tmi coming so stop reading if you don't want to hear it...) is playing with his balls. Almost an instant trigger to help him finish when his endurance gets too long. Lol. 

Last night dh was being slightly more aggressive during foreplay...had to stop him cause it was actually hurting. Kind of a mood killer but we were able to keep it going and dtd at least.


----------



## breakingdawn

:rofl: :haha: :haha: :haha: GIRL.... I am cracking UP over here. There is NO such thing as TMI for me and I won't lie... I am willing to try anything. :rofl:


----------



## kaylab22

My trick for dh is I always always start our fun with me pleasuring him! Give him the attention first. He does get a lil tired after days and days of bbd but if I start with pleasuring him it always puts him in the mood


----------



## breakingdawn

Yep! That's what I do!!


----------



## NightFire598

breakingdawn said:


> :rofl: :haha: :haha: :haha: GIRL.... I am cracking UP over here. There is NO such thing as TMI for me and I won't lie... I am willing to try anything. :rofl:

Love it. It definitely works for him. Gotta be gentle of course but it's a great little trick. Fun watching his eyes roll back. Lmao!

Kaylab I always do too. But don't forget saliva can kill sperm. I get him started other ways though:winkwink:


----------



## breakingdawn

Nothing doing yet...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## NightFire598

Dang. Me either though. Lol. Temp did go down a but today. But it's been really wierd all cycle. After bd I got into a nice deep sleep though. Lol


----------



## breakingdawn

I will say my sex drive is now WAY up and a lot more CM going on. I am hoping that is a good sign! I still don't think I will see a positive OPK for another couple of days. If I see one. I am nervous since I did not see one last cycle!!!!


----------



## NightFire598

FX for you! I honestly feel like I have af or getting af. Same discomfort, pain on both sides, nausea...etc. idk what's going on with me feel like poop though


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> breakingdawn said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :haha: :haha: :haha: GIRL.... I am cracking UP over here. There is NO such thing as TMI for me and I won't lie... I am willing to try anything. :rofl:
> 
> Love it. It definitely works for him. Gotta be gentle of course but it's a great little trick. Fun watching his eyes roll back. Lmao!
> 
> Kaylab I always do too. But don't forget saliva can kill sperm. I get him started other ways though:winkwink:Click to expand...

I have heard that but when we were conceiving our last child I actualy pleasured him all the way and when it was "time" then he would ummmm.... lol well get the sperm where's its.supost to go. So in other words we conceived the 1st month with me doing that so not to worried about it


----------



## kaylab22

Ladies please please.let this new cycle be a really lucky one for all of us. . I keep ovulating later than I think. I do have 40 opks. So ready for the long month since my cycles now vary so much I didn't ovulate tell way latet o.and I'm temping this month to! Plz work ; (


----------



## NightFire598

Good luck kaylab! I'm cd 11 and miserable right now. And dh is being a jerk tonight. Ugh


----------



## breakingdawn

FX for you Kayla!
Night - smack that hubby! Tell him you won't play with his balls anymore! :haha:

CD12 here and I'm having a fair amount of cramping. I'm going to a birthday party today so I won't be able to test my usual time so I'll do an opk early before we leave and then later tonight if necessary. 

I hope all of you have a nice weekend and a productive one for those of you in your fertile window!!


----------



## NightFire598

Lol breaking dawn! I woke up woth a little spot of red in my panties. No clue what that means. Temp was up today but I didn't take it right when I woke up. I was kind of on that haze that you could hear everything going on around you but not aware enough to know you're awake. So I'm not sure if it's accurate. See tomorrow morning when I test. Thus has been an off month for me bbt wise...

Opk is giving me a flashing smiley this morning. So few days away from o still. Don't know why I've been cramping so much. Hopefully I'm too busy today with my first race of the season to worry about it.


----------



## breakingdawn

I read you can cramp anywhere from 3-4 days before O. Yesterday my cramps were all over the place. I think my ovaries were fighting over who is popping out the best egg. :haha:


----------



## breakingdawn

Who wants some POAS excitement!?!?


----------



## breakingdawn

The day before Mother's Day...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4993-1.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## chitown28

Holy positive!!! Get down, girl!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Eeek! Please let this egg make it down my one good tube please!!! On Mother's Day!!!


----------



## kaylab22

AWW conceive on mothers day that be awesome


----------



## Rubyx

oh yay breakingdawn!! Lots of baby dust ;) 

Good luck to you Kaylab! 

I start my fertile days tomorrow. I still have a really good feeling this month. Let's hope it means something lol


----------



## kaylab22

Hmmm. So I did get af yesterday moderate flow. But mine are normaly very very heavy. And full of tmi but clots I got af yesterday and I had a tampons in for like 3 4 hours and hardly nothing on it hmm.


----------



## NightFire598

Yay breaking dawn! Get to bding. 

Odd kaylab!

I took an opk this morning that said high fertility. Just took another at 1 am and it looks positibe to me. Dtd in the shower with dh. Technically it's mothers day but I haven't slept yet so I kind of want to count it as saturday still lol! 

Oh and I can in third in my first race in a new car ;-) good night for me.


----------



## breakingdawn

Happy feeling gone. I think I'm for real out this month. We BD'd last night and about 30 minute later I started getting bad chills. I fell asleep and woke up a couple of hours later burning up and throwing up. I think I have a stomach flu. There's no way my eggs or sperm will survive this. I feel like I'm dying. And no more baby tries for us this month unless I magically surge again when I'm not sick. Unlikely. :(


----------



## breakingdawn

Heart broken. My opk is at its peak on CD13.. And I'm in bed with the worst stomach flu of my life. :( The test line showed up before even the control line.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NightFire598

I've heard you have more of a chance if you get sick. Your immune system is fighting off the bug so it doesn't have the energy to fight the sperm. Something like that anyway. Don't count yourself out yet hun. 

Got a peak reading on my digital this morning. And another positibe on my ic. BD last night in the shower. Hopefully dh isn't too tired tonight to bd again.


----------



## breakingdawn

I just really wish I could have gotten one more in today or tomorrow. What a slap in the face to get a super dark opk on Mother's Day and not be able to do anything about it!!


----------



## kaylab22

Wth........ my af is almost gone. I only been spotting now. This is not my normal af and way shorter than normal. No blood clots I only wore a tampon for first day now dint need to what is going on..... ; (


----------



## Rubyx

breakingdawn said:


> I just really wish I could have gotten one more in today or tomorrow. What a slap in the face to get a super dark opk on Mother's Day and not be able to do anything about it!!

I'm sorry! If you bd last night though I'd say you still have super good chances. I have my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## NightFire598

Kaylab maybe take a test? Some bleeding is common..

Well I got my positive last night before we dtd in the shower...got my peak on the digital this morning but...dh only got 4 hours of sleep last night and passed out the second his head hit the pillow...hopefully we can get one more dance in tomorrow night for this green week but not looking good for me either. So much for 2 weeks straight :-/


----------



## breakingdawn

Day #3 of a positive opk and my husband said he has zero stamina left even though I'm feeling better today. So disappointed.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NightFire598

Maybe he'll feel up to it later. I really hope we have a chance but being as we dtd in the shower I highly doubt it. Maybe once more tonight. I can't pinpoint ovulation this month. Temp is up and down daily for some reason. I know I slept horribly last night so I know my temp probably wasn't accurate this morning.


----------



## breakingdawn

I think since I had a pos. on Saturday and a SUPER positive on Sunday and now today is just positive that I likely ovulated, or will today. Which is CD14 so about right. I just feel mad right now. :/


----------



## NightFire598

I didn't bother testing today. Got the peak yesterday morning so today is the last day for baby making. Anything else is just for fun. Lol :winkwink:

Hopefully we get get one more in though.


----------



## breakingdawn

Ladies, I am taking a little break. Had a pretty big fight with husband last night because it seems like every month we go through this and I have to try and try and try to get him to put fourth effort into TTC and I just don't think he is on the same page. I have given up TTC at this time. I have had a really hard night and am pretty upset this morning. I will check in as I can.


----------



## NightFire598

Sorry to hear that Breaking Dawn! Good luck hun!

Dh and I had the night from Hell last night. Didn't get home until almost 1 in the morning...needless to say we didn't bd. Not confident in anything this month and not happy that dh promised me 2 weeks of bd and barely gave me 4 days. Only 2 in the green week and one was in the shower. So that's that. Ugh


----------



## kaylab22

We dtd lol but not fertile. My cycles vary so when should I start my opks


----------



## Rubyx

I'm really sorry breakingdawn :( 

If my cycles are normal again I should have o day today or tomorrow. Not too much longer until my 2ww! I just feel so nervous after the mc.


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Sorry to hear that Breaking Dawn! Good luck hun!
> 
> Dh and I had the night from Hell last night. Didn't get home until almost 1 in the morning...needless to say we didn't bd. Not confident in anything this month and not happy that dh promised me 2 weeks of bd and barely gave me 4 days. Only 2 in the green week and one was in the shower. So that's that. Ugh



Sorry;(. That was me last month. I only fit in a few days wad to tired


----------



## NightFire598

Sucks doesn't it? Maybe one little spermy got there but not likely. I'd start opks q cope days after af ends. That's what I do. I ovulated early this month and later than usual last month so it's good to test in my opinion.


----------



## kaylab22

I started opk testing today cycle day 7. My cycles have carried from 27 to 37!!!!!!


----------



## kaylab22

Ugh I'm going crazy!!!! My breast hurt and I'm having cramps real bad. I'm only on cycle day 8????


----------



## NightFire598

I was cramping early this cycle too...but only got positibe opk on like cd 13 I think it was.


----------



## kaylab22

It's bad I'm starting to think that my ovarian cyst reptured


----------



## NightFire598

Might want to go in the hun...


----------



## Rubyx

kaylab22 said:


> It's bad I'm starting to think that my ovarian cyst reptured

I'd go in, I hope you feel better and it's okay!


----------



## kaylab22

Thanks ladies. I'm still under the weather but it comes and goes. Mainly in the.morning and at night....


----------



## NightFire598

Keep us posted hun. 

My temp went down (still above coverline) but I don't know what's going on with my temp. Up and down every day this cycle.


----------



## kaylab22

Hmm first month temping. But my temp rose a.lil jusy under the cover line. Does that mean anything?


----------



## NightFire598

What cd are you? It'll drop before af and rise after ovulation...otherwise it can fluctuate a little. Unless you're like me this month and it's like a ping-pong ball


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> What cd are you? It'll drop before af and rise after ovulation...otherwise it can fluctuate a little. Unless you're like me this month and it's like a ping-pong ball

Cycle day 9.


----------



## NightFire598

If you're only cd 9 you shouldn't have a coverline yet. Temp should drop before ovulation and rise after. But it can go up and down within like .4 I think before it's considered big enough to mean anything.


----------



## kaylab22

Hmm maybe I was just warmer it didn't hit the cober line and back down today


----------



## Rubyx

Can creamy cm be a good sign? I'm 3 dpo today and have it which is strange because I usually don't have any cm after ovulation.


----------



## kaylab22

Rubyx said:


> Can creamy cm be a good sign? I'm 3 dpo today and have it which is strange because I usually don't have any cm after ovulation.

creamy lotoiny cm is always a good sighn and loads of it! when i googled it most of them got a bfp and when i was pregnant i had loads of it and knew i was pregnant!


----------



## Rubyx

kaylab22 said:


> Rubyx said:
> 
> 
> Can creamy cm be a good sign? I'm 3 dpo today and have it which is strange because I usually don't have any cm after ovulation.
> 
> creamy lotoiny cm is always a good sighn and loads of it! when i googled it most of them got a bfp and when i was pregnant i had loads of it and knew i was pregnant!Click to expand...

That has me excited! I've had so much of it that it's getting annoying. lol


----------



## NightFire598

I always have a lot of cm...most of the time I wear a pantiliner because I gets unbearable if I'm not home


----------



## NightFire598

How's everyone doing


----------



## breakingdawn

Hot flashes. Ugh. I woke up all hot and sweaty. I guess I am around 9 DPO today and feeling all the usual AF cramps / back pain / sore bbs. AF is due one week from today. I will test Friday AM just to go ahead and prepare for her since I am not feeling hopeful. Yesterday I was super emotional. Cried off and on all day. I am guessing probably PMS.


----------



## NightFire598

I know what you mean. Not hopeful either on this cycle. Af is due saturday. Have a cold right now. Been sick since Saturday. Called in to work yesterday but going to work this morning.


----------



## breakingdawn

You know, a cold was my first symptom with both #1 and #2 and I am not even joking. When you conceive your immune system is weakened and you are more susceptible to common colds. I would be jumping up and down right now if I had one but alas, nope. Just usual AF stuff. :(


----------



## chitown28

I agree! I got sick both times before bfps. Good luck to all you ladies xoxox


----------



## breakingdawn

I have a little stuffy nose but literally everyone in my house has been rotating various illnesses so I know mine is completely unrelated.


----------



## NightFire598

I have such a weak immune system I don't hold any value in being sick. Still not symptom spotting so I'm just waiting to see when my temp drops. Should drop friday for af saturday.


----------



## breakingdawn

I'll be hopeful for you then.  Are you testing soon? I need a testing buddy for Friday. ;) Mostly a shoulder to cry on. :O


----------



## NightFire598

NO crying girl!

AF is due saturday. If my temp doesn't go down Friday I'd probably test. If not I'd test saturday morning probably. Its so depressing seeing bfn when testing early.


----------



## breakingdawn

It really is depressing. But I just need to be prepared for AF... I know I am going to see a negative test. I have already built myself up for it. But it still will make me sad.


----------



## NightFire598

I know what you mean. That's why I'm watching my temps. Based on my last two cycles of temping daily my temp drops below the coverline the day before af. So...if it drops friday I know for sure af is showing up. If not then I may get myself a little excited. Dh is still saying it'll happen when it happens. I wish he could understand how hard it is for us women each month.


----------



## helensamantha

Evening ladies. I can't believe we started this thread all at around about the same stage and now I don't think I've even ovulated yet while you lot are starting to test, lmao. 

My first month taking any OPK's and I always assumed I had a "normal" cycle and ovulated around CD14, but my last cycle being so late (6 fricking days late!!) seems have jiggyed things around a bit. Been taking opk's now since CD11, but had nothing but negatives until yesterday, when I had a "nearly but not quite" line but tonight, on CD17, I think I might have my positive! So I assume that means then I will O sometime in the next 24hrs ish?! With work commitments we have only managed to BD once this cycle, on CD15 and hopefully we can squeeze in one more before tonight!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NightFire598

helensamantha said:


> Evening ladies. I can't believe we started this thread all at around about the same stage and now I don't think I've even ovulated yet while you lot are starting to test, lmao.
> 
> My first month taking any OPK's and I always assumed I had a "normal" cycle and ovulated around CD14, but my last cycle being so late (6 fricking days late!!) seems have jiggyed things around a bit. Been taking opk's now since CD11, but had nothing but negatives until yesterday, when I had a "nearly but not quite" line but tonight, on CD17, I think I might have my positive! So I assume that means then I will O sometime in the next 24hrs ish?! With work commitments we have only managed to BD once this cycle, on CD15 and hopefully we can squeeze in one more before tonight!

Definitely looks positive to me!!


----------



## helensamantha

Whoop!!!!


----------



## NightFire598

Get to bd! :sex:


----------



## helensamantha

Hahahaha I'm on my way.......lmao


----------



## NightFire598

Lol seriously cracking up.


----------



## kaylab22

No pos opk yet ; ( but have fertile cm


----------



## NightFire598

You testing 2 times a day or just once?


----------



## Rubyx

7dpo today and I got the worst cold yesterday :( I'm trying to prepare to get af since I'm all moody and bloated, but I don't know if that has anything to do with the cold. I really want this after the mc but I just don't know. I'm hoping.

How are you all?


----------



## breakingdawn

Ruby, a cold around 6-7DPO is an excellent sign of conception. Not trying to get your hopes up but I did have it with both my girls. No joke.

AFM.. I suck. I fail at life. I tested yesterday.. and I am not sure what DPO I was.. between 7-9DPO but more than likely 7/8DPO. Of course a :bfn: :( Now I am all mopey and depressed and of course now my face is breaking out which is 100% typical for AF due in 6 days. I don't even know if I want to test Friday or not. Sigh. Definite sore boobs today though. Could also just be an early AF sign.


----------



## NightFire598

FX for you ruby. 

I'm still getting ovwr my cold. Changes by minute whether I feel ok or feel like shit. Ignoring anything else I feel as I don't want to think I could be and see a bfn. 10dpo today. Temp is still up but it shouldn't drop until Friday for af to come Saturday. 

Breaking dawn you know it's top early to test girl. Hang in there. 

Y'all may want to start temping. Great way to figure out if af is gonna show I've found. Helps with the depression versus bfn after bfn.


----------



## kaylab22

Fertile cm and now darker than had been opk
 



Attached Files:







20160518_114901.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kaylab22

my calender predicts ovulatoin in 4 days. i know im close i been having o pains like i normally do but its before my pos opk so im guessing my o pains are pre o pains which makes since why i havnt concieved. but also i have fertile cm, sore breast, and my opk is getting close i suspect ill have a pos tonight or tommrow i also had a temp dip today and i heard before o theres a temp dip is that true?


----------



## kaylab22

Took 1 more opk
 



Attached Files:







20160518_120301.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1









20160518_120252.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## breakingdawn

Kayla good luck to you! And I have no idea why I tested yesterday. The good news is I haven't tested since. It will be a miracle if I can go all day tomorrow and not test. I really want to wait until Friday morning because that will be the definitive answer. I'm super moody which is very usual for my pre AF nonsense but my boobs are hurting a lot and I'm not sure if it that's normal for me with AF 6 days away. I was running down the stairs earlier and it actually hurt. I was like woah.. I can barely even touch them. So annoying!


----------



## NightFire598

Kaylab I'd start bding! 

Breaking down hang in there. 6 days aaway is a long time still...if really hold off til you are due. 

And yes kaylab temp can dip before or on day of ovulation


----------



## breakingdawn

Girl, I'll be doing good to hold off until Friday! Lol! I will be anywhere from 10-12DPO by then. Probably more like 11DPO.


----------



## NightFire598

I forget that my luteal phase is only 12 days lol. Shorter than most. 

Ok so I'm going crazy...I've literally put lotion on at least every hour since getting to work. My hands are so dry. Gives me the heebeegeebees...same as Styrofoam rubbing together or the feel of corn starch. Ick


----------



## kaylab22

Good luck to those testing. 
And also that was newly dipped after drying it darker and almost pos! So I dtd. Last night and hopefully tonight


----------



## NightFire598

Good luck!


----------



## breakingdawn

Great. All this talk about colds and now I'm getting one. But DH did just get over some weird cold so that's probably what it is. I'm not even letting the imagination train derail because then I'll end up testing tomorrow. Lol! Nope not going to do it.


----------



## Rubyx

breakingdawn said:


> Ruby, a cold around 6-7DPO is an excellent sign of conception. Not trying to get your hopes up but I did have it with both my girls. No joke.
> 
> AFM.. I suck. I fail at life. I tested yesterday.. and I am not sure what DPO I was.. between 7-9DPO but more than likely 7/8DPO. Of course a :bfn: :( Now I am all mopey and depressed and of course now my face is breaking out which is 100% typical for AF due in 6 days. I don't even know if I want to test Friday or not. Sigh. Definite sore boobs today though. Could also just be an early AF sign.


I hope so! Don't feel bad, I'm also 7/8 dpo today and tested. bfn for me too. I knew it would be since it's so early. My bfp at 9dpo last month was super faint so I doubt I would have got one this early last time.


----------



## NightFire598

Idk how you ladies do it. I didn't even test once last cycle for fear of the bfn. Temp dropped af came and I wasn't nearly as depressed about it.


----------



## Rubyx

I'm pretty sure I'm only 7dpo so I pretty much expected it. I just got that pack of 3 tests today and got impatient. lol I might use one on Friday since I know it's possible for me to get a bfp at 9dpo, but I'll save one for the day af is due for sure.


----------



## kaylab22

That's a pos opk right
 



Attached Files:







20160518_195002.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3









20160518_194953.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1









20160518_144417.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## helensamantha

kaylab22 said:


> That's a pos opk right

I don't think it is Hun :nope: the test line has to be equal to or darker than the control line xxx

But it's starting to get darker so it might be on its way!!


----------



## NightFire598

Keep on :sex: anyway!


----------



## Rubyx

I have no idea with opks. I still haven't tried any yet.

I tested again at 8dpo. bfn which isn't surprising at all early. I only have one more test though and don't want to waste it. I need someone to come slap tests out of my hand lol


----------



## breakingdawn

I don't know why I play the testing game honestly. I did it again this morning. :bfn: Then I cried. I wish I did not care enough to test. I don't know if that is wording it right. With #1 I tested the day my period was due, literally. There was no drama, no mistaking the line. With my ectopic I tested and tested and my period was late and finally, I got a faint positive and I knew something was wrong - and it was. With #2 I tested early and got a faint BFP the first time at 8/9DPO. I guess since I got a positive so early with her, I now get antsy come 8 or 9DPO today. That is the only way I can describe it. Plus I am terrified about another ectopic so I obsessively check. This whole process is really starting to wear me down. I don't temp anymore because that also wore me out. I would literally wake up every hour of the night when I was temping because I was so anxious about temping. When my mind knows I have to wake up early to do something or the same time every day, I get too much anxiety. So I can't temp. :( I wish I knew what to do ladies... I wish I knew how to better manage my anxiety and just go with the flow. I know that is what has driven DH away from TTC. I got obsessive and pushed too hard.


----------



## Rubyx

breakingdawn said:


> I don't know why I play the testing game honestly. I did it again this morning. :bfn: Then I cried. I wish I did not care enough to test. I don't know if that is wording it right. With #1 I tested the day my period was due, literally. There was no drama, no mistaking the line. With my ectopic I tested and tested and my period was late and finally, I got a faint positive and I knew something was wrong - and it was. With #2 I tested early and got a faint BFP the first time at 8/9DPO. I guess since I got a positive so early with her, I now get antsy come 8 or 9DPO today. That is the only way I can describe it. Plus I am terrified about another ectopic so I obsessively check. This whole process is really starting to wear me down. I don't temp anymore because that also wore me out. I would literally wake up every hour of the night when I was temping because I was so anxious about temping. When my mind knows I have to wake up early to do something or the same time every day, I get too much anxiety. So I can't temp. :( I wish I knew what to do ladies... I wish I knew how to better manage my anxiety and just go with the flow. I know that is what has driven DH away from TTC. I got obsessive and pushed too hard.

I'm sorry :( My 8dpo was a bfn too but we're still really early. You could be implanting now or it could implant in a day or so, you never know. Fingers crossed for you. I thought I wouldn't test early again after the miscarriage but I just can't help myself.


----------



## breakingdawn

Except I am having all my usual PMS symptoms which means my progesterone is dropping. :( I hate being so in tune with my body sometimes. I can say without a doubt, it is a bfn this month.


----------



## Rubyx

breakingdawn said:


> Except I am having all my usual PMS symptoms which means my progesterone is dropping. :( I hate being so in tune with my body sometimes. I can say without a doubt, it is a bfn this month.

I usually know too. My face is clearing up which only happened before my bfp, but I'm also bloating and getting moody which are af signs for me.


----------



## NightFire598

Hey ladies, I need your opinion. My temp is still above the cover line...im 11 dpo. Af due saturday. My last 4 or 5 cycles I've had a 12 day luteal phase and last two cycles my temp drops below coverline the day before af...meaning tomorrow. 

Just went to the bathroom..ssuper constipated (gave up) and when I wipe there's slight pink. I have a pantiliner on. No af pain. I'm scared...


----------



## breakingdawn

It could be implantation? I normally have some light spotting 1-2 days before AF but considering your temp is still up, I would be more inclined to say implantation. Not to get your hopes up though... I am not a super temping expert. Just novice. ;)


----------



## NightFire598

My chart has been so up and down. Temp did go down thus morning..but it's still above the coverline.


----------



## breakingdawn

I would say test tomorrow... only you are much stronger than me and hold out. ;) Test Saturday morning for sure if your temp is still up.


----------



## kaylab22

helensamantha said:


> kaylab22 said:
> 
> 
> That's a pos opk right
> 
> I don't think it is Hun :nope: the test line has to be equal to or darker than the control line xxx
> 
> But it's starting to get darker so it might be on its way!!Click to expand...

The very bottom one looked pos to me


----------



## NightFire598

Keep testing kaylab. If you aren't yet you will be soon!
Figured out how to add my chart to signature...so y'all can see my ping-pong ball temps this cycle.


----------



## breakingdawn

You do have a bit of an internal ping pong match going on don't you? :haha: If your temp goes back up tomorrow I would say that is a good sign. FX for you.


----------



## NightFire598

I really do last month was much more steady. Idk what's going on this month but I always temp when I wake up in the middle of the night. Its the longest stretch of sleep I get. Normally between 3.5 and 5 hours. Anything after that and I keep waking up.


----------



## kaylab22

I just did another opk this am. And it's same as yesterdays. I'm cramping alot. We didn't dtd last night My son was upset he getting new set of molars and slept with me so hoping to fit some action in while there at school. But also have to help my grandma move so idk! Won't be happy if i miss these days as I'm sure I'm very close to o


----------



## NightFire598

Definitely dtd tonight girl!3÷


----------



## kaylab22

Yay look at the smu test I got a pos opk ladies. Weird I'm having o pains tho. Nervous I already o
 



Attached Files:







20160519_091726.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1









20160519_091335.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NightFire598

I od same day as my positive so it's not unheard of. You should still have a day or two to bd though.


----------



## kaylab22

Well I did bbd day before yest day so if I already o I might be ok still


----------



## NightFire598

Good luck hun.

Update to my situation...no spotting in pantiliner. Ever so slight pink tinge to tp. Fx.


----------



## kaylab22

O pains are bad. Jus bbd and hurt so bad. ; ( but got what I needed haha


----------



## NightFire598

Baby dust to you! Go swimmers go


----------



## NightFire598

I so badly want to test now...but...I need to wait and see wat my temp does in the morning.


----------



## kaylab22

breakingdawn said:


> You do have a bit of an internal ping pong match going on don't you? :haha: If your temp goes back up tomorrow I would say that is a good sign. FX for you.

Omg i just got that ahhaha


----------



## NightFire598

Lol kaylab


----------



## kaylab22

Omg line is now darker then control line. Test line is on the left
 



Attached Files:







20160519_161433.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kaylab22

Well depends what way u hold ur phone lol test line is the darker line next to the white


----------



## NightFire598

You :sex: so FX for you girl! Perfect timing


----------



## breakingdawn

I am rooting for you night.. Kayla.. FX for you


----------



## kaylab22

Thanks ladies. Let's hope most of us wish all... but baby dust! Ladies hope this month works or I'm sol for a while. As we won't try next month


----------



## helensamantha

Yay kaylab! We're close this cycle, I think I'm about 2dpo now (although in reality I have actually no idea, but my pos OPK was on Tuesday. :shrug:

Nightfire, hang in as long as you can before testing, even if there is going to be a line to see its always nicer to see a line rather than a squinter :wink:


----------



## NightFire598

Ok well my temp stayed up. Went down but above the cover line...


----------



## breakingdawn

Are you going to test or wait it out? :bfn: for me again, I am out for the month unless it is an ectopic, praying it is not. That is the ONLY time I ever got late BFPs. Not sure if we will try again in June or not. Will suck if we don't because I will likely ovulate from my left side.


----------



## NightFire598

Don't give up Breaking Dawn!!

Took a blue dye test with fmu...I figure blue dye won't get my hopes as high as a pink dye because they are known for evaps. My temp should have dropped below coverline today but still slightly above. Ignoring what I feel still. Not convinced**won't show up tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







20160520_072047-1.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 9


----------



## NightFire598

You can't see it well the in pic but in person I can see the faint line.


----------



## breakingdawn

I hope this is your BFP. :) I am about done with TTC I think. It is so stressful when your husband is wishy washy and only making half efforts. Some months really really count when it is my good side so it is heart breaking when not much effort is made.


----------



## chitown28

NightFire598 said:


> You can't see it well the in pic but in person I can see the faint line.

Sounds promising - good luck Nightfire! Are you taking a pink dye in a few days? When are you testing next?


----------



## NightFire598

I'm gonna take one tomorrow if my temp doesn't go down below coverline. Af is due tomorrow. 

I'm still constipated and starting to feel cramping but I think that's from the constipation more than anything. No more spotting since yesterday. Pantiliner does have some yellow.


----------



## Jami888

2dpo here!!!!
High wet tilted cp


----------



## kaylab22

Ladies question... does a opk need to stay dark until u ovulate or can it be back to negative the. Ovulate??? I'm really nervous I'm not ovulating I have cyst alot and only 1 but I'm in alot of pain in my side worse then normal and nervous that I just developed a cyst instead of the egg traveling. Am I crazy? I got my lh surge 24 hours ago and no temp rise yet


----------



## NightFire598

Kaylab don't worry. Its only dark during the surge. OV happens anywhere from 12 to 36 hours after initial surge. You're good to go hun. 

Breaking dawn don't give up hun.


----------



## helensamantha

NightFire598 said:


> Don't give up Breaking Dawn!!
> 
> Took a blue dye test with fmu...I figure blue dye won't get my hopes as high as a pink dye because they are known for evaps. My temp should have dropped below coverline today but still slightly above. Ignoring what I feel still. Not convinced**won't show up tomorrow

Ooooooooh, I'm sure I see something faint too but you're right to retest with a pink dye. Tomorrow or in a couple of days?! Excited for you!!


----------



## NightFire598

Thank you. Af is due tomorrow so I'll use frer tomorrow if temp stays up.


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Kaylab don't worry. Its only dark during the surge. OV happens anywhere from 12 to 36 hours after initial surge. You're good to go hun.
> 
> Breaking dawn don't give up hun.

O ok I thought I stayed positive tell ovulation has occurred. 
I'm having terrible o pains. And I get ovary cyst alot so worried ; ( I so badly want to conceive this month. We can't next month or baby would be due on my son's birthday and I don't wanna steal his lime light .
It has to work this month gr. I know I got my timing right but never temped before and so scared I don't ovulate so I desperately wanna see a temp rise so u atleast no I'm capable of getting pregnant


----------



## NightFire598

Hang in there girl! FX for you!! You using FF for the temp?


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Hang in there girl! FX for you!! You using FF for the temp?

Me?


----------



## NightFire598

kaylab22 said:


> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there girl! FX for you!! You using FF for the temp?
> 
> Me?Click to expand...

Yes. Didn't you day something about temping or am I completely misreading and out of my mind? Its very possible that I'm just going crazy as I try not to get my hopes up.


----------



## helensamantha

How are you finding doing the temping nightfire? The thing that's put me off doing t is having to donut at exactly the same time every morning before I even blow my nose, hahaha


----------



## NightFire598

Because of my insomnia I can't temp at the same time. I test the first time I wake up in the middle of the night and it works just fine. If I get back into a deep sleep I'll temp again and take the lower of the two. I think it really helps me predict o and af


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> kaylab22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFire598 said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there girl! FX for you!! You using FF for the temp?
> 
> Me?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Didn't you day something about temping or am I completely misreading and out of my mind? Its very possible that I'm just going crazy as I try not to get my hopes up.Click to expand...



I did was just making sure ur talking to me lol. Ya I tried fertility friend but not gonna pay to have a chart. I do have a chart on my phone


----------



## kaylab22

Chart
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-05-20-15-05-18.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NightFire598

Download the free FF app. You get the chart for free. The extra features are what cost money. Trust me...I don't pay for it. Lol. But the chart part is great.


----------



## NightFire598

Well I temped when I woke up the first time as usual and it was above the coverline....woke up an hour and a half or so layer temper again and it was lower. I drank ice water before going back to sleep so I'm hoping that's why...

Frer was bfn this morning so it must have been an evap yesterday :-(


----------



## kaylab22

Think I'm 1dpo. Temp rise a I've cover line. And great we didn't dtd. My
Husband hurt his kneck. So we only dtd 1 day before ovulating.


----------



## kaylab22

chart
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.png
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NightFire598

Awesome temp rise there. After 3 raised temps FF will input the coverline for you! 

Sorry about his neck!

I feel like af is coming :-( won't be home all day so I've got a bunch or pantiliner on just in case she shows up. Don't want to use a tampon just in case but ugh.


----------



## breakingdawn

I am sorry Night. :( AF will be here Tuesday for me, in theory. Seems like my husband has jumped back on the baby train. We will see...


----------



## NightFire598

Breaking dawn that's great! Men change their minds more often than women I swear. 

I'm still hoping she won't come and the positive from yesterday was true.


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Breaking dawn that's great! Men change their minds more often than women I swear.
> 
> I'm still hoping she won't come and the positive from yesterday was true.

Good luck;)


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Awesome temp rise there. After 3 raised temps FF will input the coverline for you!
> 
> Sorry about his neck!
> 
> I feel like af is coming :-( won't be home all day so I've got a bunch or pantiliner on just in case she shows up. Don't want to use a tampon just in case but ugh.

I'm sorry; (


----------



## kaylab22

This month has 2 work!!!! ;( DH said he getting tired of my obessive charting. And bbd on demand.


----------



## NightFire598

Well...af just showed up. Thank god I am prepared at the racetrack. :-( Fx for all you ladies.


----------



## breakingdawn

Ugh. I am sorry AF caught you. :( FX for both of us next month... I have a strong feeling I will ovulate form my good side and if we can get in a good 4-5 tries right around/at O time I will be very happy.


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Well...af just showed up. Thank god I am prepared at the racetrack. :-( Fx for all you ladies.

So sorry; ( 
The races here are rained out pooie.


----------



## helensamantha

NightFire598 said:


> Well...af just showed up. Thank god I am prepared at the racetrack. :-( Fx for all you ladies.

Gutted for you :hugs:


----------



## NightFire598

We just got to stick together ladies. Told dh I got my period (he doesn't know about the positive yesterday) and he said eww and then bitched at me for being upset about it. 

Rant coming: then he goes and invites his father to the pits with us knowing not only that I'm in a ton of pain and crushed that af came and that I absolutely hate him. Then told me I can't be mean to him. Here's the back story : had a mistress for over 20 years. Has a new girlfriend. And he's married. Noone knows about each other and he makes us lie for him. Hate hate hate the sob and really don't want to deal with his drama tonight. So glad my DH is nothing like his father. I'm gonna lose it.


----------



## breakingdawn

Ugh! I am sorry. :( That is really frustrating. Your husband and mine need a good slap!  They need to get it together I think. My husband better have it together for June, especially if I ovulate from my left side! Month before last I ovulated from my left side but I also started testing for O too late and 99% sure I missed my surge. Hoping I am better prepared for June.


----------



## Rubyx

Tested today at 11dpo. Part of me feels like I see something, another part of me feels like I just want to see something
 



Attached Files:







20160522_075202.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## breakingdawn

I need some help (TMI)... my husband and I just had sex, my period is not due until Tuesday. Afterwards, it seems like it started but was a really light weird pink (but a good amount). I feel really crampy now too. :( Is this normal? I feel worried for some reason about it starting so early, if that's what it is. If it is AF is this CD1?? It is going to be so frustrating catching O in June now.... sigh.


----------



## Rubyx

breakingdawn said:


> I need some help (TMI)... my husband and I just had sex, my period is not due until Tuesday. Afterwards, it seems like it started but was a really light weird pink (but a good amount). I feel really crampy now too. :( Is this normal? I feel worried for some reason about it starting so early, if that's what it is. If it is AF is this CD1?? It is going to be so frustrating catching O in June now.... sigh.

Maybe it could just be irritation? I'm sorry though. Mine sometimes shows up a few days early and it's so annoying.


----------



## kaylab22

Mine showed 6 days early before so deff possible


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, my app does say I am on cycle day 27 so that is not to off... normally it is about 28 days.


----------



## kaylab22

so when did i o? idk how to read these yet:coffee:
 



Attached Files:







newcharyl'.png
File size: 15 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kaylab22

18th almost pos opk 19th strong pos opk


----------



## helensamantha

Rubyx said:


> Tested today at 11dpo. Part of me feels like I see something, another part of me feels like I just want to see something

I think I can see something, but the pic is a little blurry so it's hard to tell. Will you be testing again tomorrow?


----------



## NightFire598

I'm horrible at seeing faint lines ruby. But Fx for you! 

Kaylab probably the 16th. If your temp is high tomorrow FF will determine the date for you. It needs 3 days of high temps.

Breaking dawn it could be af early. I spotted two days before af this cycle which waa cd 23. I od early. Totally agree they need a smack. Thank God his dad decided not to show up last night. As it was we didn't get home until almost 3 AM. Of course in my haze this morning...I forgot to temp! Grr


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> I'm horrible at seeing faint lines ruby. But Fx for you!
> 
> Kaylab probably the 16th. If your temp is high tomorrow FF will determine the date for you. It needs 3 days of high temps.
> 
> Breaking dawn it could be af early. I spotted two days before af this cycle which waa cd 23. I od early. Totally agree they need a smack. Thank God his dad decided not to show up last night. As it was we didn't get home until almost 3 AM. Of course in my haze this morning...I forgot to temp! Grr

Ok can't wait for tommorow then lol


----------



## Rubyx

helensamantha said:


> Rubyx said:
> 
> 
> Tested today at 11dpo. Part of me feels like I see something, another part of me feels like I just want to see something
> 
> I think I can see something, but the pic is a little blurry so it's hard to tell. Will you be testing again tomorrow?Click to expand...

I'm going to on Tuesday. I have one frer left and figure if there is something, that will give it enough time to show up more.


----------



## NightFire598

Definitely! FX

Kaylab you should def get more from FF tomorrow.  I've really liked the app for temping. 

I can't believe I forgot to temp this morning.


----------



## Rubyx

I'm freaking right now. 12dpo today.
 



Attached Files:







20160523_072202.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## breakingdawn

Congrats Ruby :) Happy & Healthy 9mo to you!


----------



## Rubyx

breakingdawn said:


> Congrats Ruby :) Happy & Healthy 9mo to you!

Thank you! I'm praying that this one will stick since I had the chemical last month. Faint tests make me so nervous.


----------



## NightFire598

Congrats ruby!!


----------



## kaylab22

Rubyx said:


> I'm freaking right now. 12dpo today.

yay looks good!


----------



## kaylab22

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/64204a 
my chart.
temp took a littlr dip but temping has cpnfirmed ovulatoin on cycle day 16 like we thought


----------



## kaylab22

todays temp confuses me but heres what fertility friend input 


Cycle:	
Cycle Day:	19
Ovulation Day:	16
DPO:	3
# Cycles:	4
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module (1).png
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kaylab22

idk f this affacted it but i slept with no pants and woke up cold


----------



## kaylab22

we didnt bbd on ovulatoin day darn but hoping for a girl anyways. but we did bbd the day before ovulatoin i ovulated on may 20th we dtd may 15th,17,19th 
do u ladies think thats enough???


----------



## Rubyx

Thank you all! I'm just going to hope for the best.

Is anyone else testing soon?


----------



## helensamantha

Rubyx said:


> I'm freaking right now. 12dpo today.

No mistaking that line!! Huge congrats and sending LOADS of stick dust to you. H&H 9m xxxxx


----------



## breakingdawn

Definitely not a faint line for 12 DPO IMO..

Kayla.. a 16DPO ovulation is very common and temps can be affected greatly by room temperature, change of clothes, lack of clothes, etc. Good luck to you this month.

My spotting is gone for now but CD28 here and AF is due tomorrow. Judging by the cramps/back pain I think she will be right on schedule which is good. Hoping this month I ovulate from my good side and we have a much better chance.


----------



## Rubyx

breakingdawn said:


> Definitely not a faint line for 12 DPO IMO..
> 
> Kayla.. a 16DPO ovulation is very common and temps can be affected greatly by room temperature, change of clothes, lack of clothes, etc. Good luck to you this month.
> 
> My spotting is gone for now but CD28 here and AF is due tomorrow. Judging by the cramps/back pain I think she will be right on schedule which is good. Hoping this month I ovulate from my good side and we have a much better chance.

Thanks, It's definitely a lot darker than yesterday. I thought yesterday was most likely an evap.

Did you test? I've had cramps and lower back pain for a few days now. I thought it was af too.


----------



## breakingdawn

Yes, I have done a few tests this past week. All :bfn:


----------



## Rubyx

breakingdawn said:


> Yes, I have done a few tests this past week. All :bfn:

I'm sorry :( Fingers crossed that next month is your month!


----------



## NightFire598

Breaking dawn we will be close in cycles again this next one. Cd 3 now. 

Kaylab your temp can be affected by many things. Hopefully his little swimmers got there! Everything I've heard about certain things to do for sex of the baby has all been myth so no clue about that part. Lol. You can dip below coverline a couple times with no worry. Its when you dip around af at the end of your luteal that it's going to matter. At least that's what I've read.


----------



## kaylab22

Thank u ladies. I'm just so glad for once in 6 months I'm positive of my o day! And I knoe I bbd day before and I woke up that am with severe o pains. So guessing I od early hours! So swimmers we put in there not even a whole 24 hours. So here's to hoping! Ima test Saturday at 8dpo


----------



## breakingdawn

My spotting from yesterday stopped. Saw a little more today, all this is pretty normal for me. AF should really start in full force tomorrow. Today is CD28 so it would be a dead on 28 day cycle if it starts tomorrow - which is definitely a positive for me! It means everything is very regular and I can expect to O at about the same CD14 time frame. I will still start testing about CD10.


----------



## helensamantha

breakingdawn said:


> My spotting from yesterday stopped. Saw a little more today, all this is pretty normal for me. AF should really start in full force tomorrow. Today is CD28 so it would be a dead on 28 day cycle if it starts tomorrow - which is definitely a positive for me! It means everything is very regular and I can expect to O at about the same CD14 time frame. I will still start testing about CD10.

I'm so pleased you're excited and looking forward to the next cycle. I've been reading all the turmoil you've been going through over the past few weeks and my heart has really gone out to you. My OH has been a bit "meh" about TTC at times too and I really don't think he understands the importance about timing, even now! 

I look forward to seeing more happy updates from you xxx


----------



## breakingdawn

helensamantha said:


> breakingdawn said:
> 
> 
> My spotting from yesterday stopped. Saw a little more today, all this is pretty normal for me. AF should really start in full force tomorrow. Today is CD28 so it would be a dead on 28 day cycle if it starts tomorrow - which is definitely a positive for me! It means everything is very regular and I can expect to O at about the same CD14 time frame. I will still start testing about CD10.
> 
> I'm so pleased you're excited and looking forward to the next cycle. I've been reading all the turmoil you've been going through over the past few weeks and my heart has really gone out to you. My OH has been a bit "meh" about TTC at times too and I really don't think he understands the importance about timing, even now!
> 
> I look forward to seeing more happy updates from you xxxClick to expand...

That was really, really nice of you to say. Thank you... :flower: I really needed that. It has for sure been stressful. But in retrospect I do think I was rather pushy last month. And I mean I can't really blame the guy for not wanting to BD while I was essentially dying from a stomach bug. :( I am going to approach June with a much more positive attitude and I think it will help.


----------



## Jami888

I don't even tell my DH when my fertile days are. I used to and it took all the fun and romance out of it. So now I don't say a word. But it's like an animal instinct, on or right before my O day, in the middle of the night he wakes me up to DTD. He says something just draws him to me. I think he can sense it. This happens quite a bit. But yeh.. I've stopped telling him my days and I secretly obsess about it so it's no pressure on him. If he isn't making advances and I know it's time, I will initiate it...but not mentioning the word Ovulation....just that he looks so hot and turned me on lol


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, the only problem there is we are both older with two fairly young kids.. therefore we have NO stamina anymore. Lol. So we don't BD all month like most people. We have to pick our times very wisely and they need to count. So unfortunately, he has to have some idea. :/


----------



## helensamantha

I wish I had the sex life I used to have when I was trying to prevent pregnancy all those years ago :haha:
Everytime has to count here too, I really have to battle to get any BD done! I swear he thinks sperm will just wiggle out of his willy when he's asleep, jump over the mattress and magically make me pregnant. Really frustrates me at times too! Urgh, men - can't live with them, can't live without them (and most definitely can't make babies without them!!) hahahaha


----------



## breakingdawn

He better find some stamina for June.. or else  LOL I kid... I am not going to be pushy.


----------



## helensamantha

breakingdawn said:


> He better find some stamina for June.. or else  LOL I kid... I am not going to be pushy.

You'll have to feed him a diet high in aphrodisiacs over the next few weeks :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Jami888

I can understand that. We have a big float trip planned for July 4th weekend where if I'm not preggo I plan on having a really good time....so im not stressing if it doesn't happen this month. Might just be a sign I'm destined to party hard that weekend. Lol. But I'll be super ecstatic if it does happen!!


----------



## breakingdawn

helensamantha said:


> breakingdawn said:
> 
> 
> He better find some stamina for June.. or else  LOL I kid... I am not going to be pushy.
> 
> You'll have to feed him a diet high in aphrodisiacs over the next few weeks :haha::winkwink:Click to expand...

Hehehehe... good call! :haha:


----------



## NightFire598

Wow I missed a lot in the past day...

Breaking dawn has the :witch: shown up? 

Kaylab I'm so glad you were able to pinpoint ovulation! Hopefully his swimmers were ready and waiting. 

Helensamantha my DH has no clue how it works either. I have a funny story I'll type up later. 

Cd 4 here so nothing to report. Planted my garden yesterday evening so that kept me busy.


----------



## breakingdawn

CD1 is here... positive things to note: My cycle was exactly 28 days with a textbook CD14 ovulation. 

Here's hoping I ovulate from my left side this month....


----------



## NightFire598

You have a perfect 14 day luteal phase then girl. Lucky duck! 

Mine are only 12 days.


----------



## breakingdawn

I know, I totally could have worse things to complain about than being SO regular at 35!


----------



## kaylab22

Sorry af gotcha


----------



## kaylab22

ladies i am sooo tired. been helping my grandma move. and had to do a move out cleaning (thats my job).
but i first cleaned my whole upstairs and now cleaning down stairs and maing food for the kids. my youngest thought it wouldbe funny to then swim in coco puffs.... such a long day.


----------



## NightFire598

Wow sounds like a very long day kaylab!


----------



## kaylab22

Yes so very long.


----------



## Rubyx

How is everyone?

I feel a lot better about this one. I only tested twice but I think my test today is definite bfp, so hopefully that means I don't have to worry about this one being chemical.
 



Attached Files:







20160525_062256.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## helensamantha

What a lovely pair of lines!!! Congrats again xxx


----------



## breakingdawn

Meh.. CD2... AF is not being nice this month. Hoping I get rewarded next month.


----------



## kaylab22

breakingdawn said:


> Meh.. CD2... AF is not being nice this month. Hoping I get rewarded next month.

Sorry :(


----------



## Jami888

yay its nice to see a BFP!!! now throw some of that luck my way please!! :dust:


----------



## Rubyx

Jami888 said:


> yay its nice to see a BFP!!! now throw some of that luck my way please!! :dust:

Lots and lots of baby dust to all of you ladies! :winkwink:


----------



## breakingdawn

I definitely need some dust for June because I am not sure how much longer I can do this whole process. :(


----------



## kaylab22

breakingdawn said:


> I definitely need some dust for June because I am not sure how much longer I can do this whole process. :(

Tottaly feel ya on that 1!


----------



## NightFire598

Congratulations ruby!! Huge bfp!

Cd 5 so nothing to report here. Sooo tired.


----------



## chitown28

Congrats Ruby! Good luck to everyone for June - such a lovely month to dtd &#128516;


----------



## kaylab22

Rubyx said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> I feel a lot better about this one. I only tested twice but I think my test today is definite bfp, so hopefully that means I don't have to worry about this one being chemical.

Great line! Congrats


----------



## Rubyx

breakingdawn said:


> I definitely need some dust for June because I am not sure how much longer I can do this whole process. :(


I hope June is your month! I really do.


----------



## breakingdawn

CD3 here and AF is tapering off. I am sure she will still linger a couple more days but it is a LOT better than CD1 & 2. I figure I will start my OPKs at CD9 just to play it safe since they started getting dark about CD11 last time.


----------



## NightFire598

Good idea breaking dawn! Never know. 

Cd 6 af should be gone. Was super light cd 4 and 5 so if there's anything now it's just spotting. Last cycle I o cd 13. Cycle before that was cd 16 so mine varies. Luteal is 12 days every month though. 

Super tired. Feel like I haven't had a break lately. And dh is pmsing. Broke our front door handle...that we just replaced last year. Attitude up the butt I swear.


----------



## Jami888

8 dpo and not one single symptom. :nope:


----------



## breakingdawn

Oh gah.. nothing worse than a PMS'ing husband when you just finished PMS'ing yourself. :bike:

I sure hope my husband is in good spirits in about a week, or less. So far so good though. FX


----------



## helensamantha

Jami888 said:


> 8 dpo and not one single symptom. :nope:

I didn't have one single symptom apart from missed AF with my daughter so it can happen! Don't loose all hope just yet xx


----------



## NightFire598

breakingdawn said:


> Oh gah.. nothing worse than a PMS'ing husband when you just finished PMS'ing yourself. :bike:
> 
> I sure hope my husband is in good spirits in about a week, or less. So far so good though. FX

Smashing him with a bike sounds good right about now. I swear men are worse than women. Give us some food...and chocolate...ore icecream and we are good. Lol! 

Jami I wouldn't worry. No symptoms I think is better than a bunch....your body tricks you with symptoms. At least it did me.


----------



## Rubyx

Jami888 said:


> 8 dpo and not one single symptom. :nope:


I didn't have any last month before the bfp! This time I only had slight nausea, which might have been unrelated. lol


----------



## Jami888

I guess the no symptom thing could be good...but whats really making me feel negative about the whole situation is that my cervix gets high, closed, and tilted backwards when im preggo. I felt it today and its medium, hard, and slightly open :cry::shrug:

it aint over til its over....but I feel like its over lol


----------



## breakingdawn

Hang in there girl, I know it is hard. And honestly.. every month I tell people I KNOW when I am pregnant and when I am not and no one believes me. They say, "every pregnancy is different." Yes, but I know my body. I know when I was pregnant both times and I knew when I had an ectopic long before ANY doctor ever would even consider the issue. I know my body so well it is scary. So, when I say I know I am not pregnant.. I know.. and it is not me trying to be negative. LOL..


----------



## NightFire598

Breaking dawn it's more about having some hope that you could be wrong. You know? 

I've heard the cervix isn't all that accurate for everyone. Idk. I don't check it every day. Just something I've heard. 

Really wish the bloating and gas would go away now that af is gone...ugh


----------



## breakingdawn

I know, and I do try to have hope I was wrong. I did this past month even though I was SO sure... a part of me still held on hope. Otherwise I would have never bothered with testing. I hope June is better for everyone. AF is slowly making her way out the door. I suspect she will be completely gone some time this weekend.


----------



## kaylab22

I feel ya breaking dawn. I ain't got much faith for like ever ugh


----------



## kaylab22

Broke down and tested 7dpo. Anyone see anything super faint
 



Attached Files:







20160527_091737.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## breakingdawn

I cannot tell for sure Kayla.. maybe? I got my BFP at 8/9DPO with this brand though so if it is the start of something I would think the day after tomorrow it would be a bit more noticeable. FX


----------



## NightFire598

FX for you kaylab! 

If I didn't have hope I'd have given up alreasy. I've never been pregnant so I can't just say I know...since I've never felt it before. My mom had absolutely no trouble getting pregnant with me or my sister...first time for both. I'm sure my sister is going to be the same way since suddenly she wants kids. Dh and I will be together 6 years in july. I was always the one who wanted to be married before having kids...now I'm kicking myself for waiting so long. If I had known it was this hard I would have broken that rule and started trying way sooner.


----------



## breakingdawn

How long have you been officially trying for night? 7 months? If counting from December 2015?


----------



## kaylab22

Ugh ladies really starting to feel like I am pregnant but don't wanna get my hopes up. Feel preggo but feel like I'll never get 2 lines. Is that weird lol


----------



## NightFire598

Hang in there kaylab! Hold off as long as you can to test girl! FX. 

Breaking dawn yea if I count December this will be month 7 of trying...and failing. I didn't take a test this morning. Maybe when I get home from the races tonight. I had to pee too bad to grab a cup lmao!


----------



## kaylab22

i tested today might see somthing but calling it bfn. i have had weird cramping for 36 hours could it be implantoin? and needs more time to build/ i never had pains like this. its like pinching / pulling achy in uterus


----------



## breakingdawn

FX to you Kayla... Night -- 7 months.. your time is coming soon, I can feel it. Maybe we will both get June BFPs. Keeping the faith.


----------



## kaylab22

Right behind you ladies ttc for 6 months


----------



## breakingdawn

This is month 4 for us. But the first month was a sham. We only BD'd twice, I didn't track O. The second month I couldn't catch O at all, the third month I got my positive but only a few tries because the stomach bug wiped me out and I think I ovulated from my bad side anyway. It's been alternating every month like clockwork so praying it's my good side for June!!

CD6 and AF has left the building! Whoop whoop! I'm going to start checking for O around CD9. I decided I'm testing on Father's Day. Originally I was going to test the Friday or Saturday before Father's Day but... DD#2 has her 4th birthday party that Saturday and I don't want to be disappointed by a BFN during her party if we didn't catch the egg. So, maybe Father's Day will bring us some luck.


----------



## kaylab22

I'm feeling less hopefull bfn at 9 dpo. I feel out ; (


----------



## Fyren

I'm on Month 5 of TTC. Chemical pregnancy in January.
Experienced horrible stomach pains last night, was unable to walk.
Had a few bright red spots a few days ago and then pink blood a few hours after. Nothing after that.
Hot flushes on and off, but extreme in mornings when I wake up.
The :witch: can stay away from me, this is my month! Hah. :)

:dust: to all <3


----------



## breakingdawn

Hang in there Kayla... you would be surprised at how many threads I have read the past week where someone got a BFN at 9DPO and literally a BFP at 10DPO, the next day. It is not unheard of... not trying to get your hopes up. Just trying to get you to keep the faith! Personally I would not test again for another couple of days. That would be more accurate. When I test in June I should be a good 13DPO at least.


----------



## helensamantha

Argh!!! Spotting at 11dpo......please don't be an early :witch:


----------



## kaylab22

breakingdawn said:


> Hang in there Kayla... you would be surprised at how many threads I have read the past week where someone got a BFN at 9DPO and literally a BFP at 10DPO, the next day. It is not unheard of... not trying to get your hopes up. Just trying to get you to keep the faith! Personally I would not test again for another couple of days. That would be more accurate. When I test in June I should be a good 13DPO at least.


I know thank you. Just so tired of bfns. I have one test and can't get more tell Wednesday so I'm sol. Gonna save the 1 I have for few days. I been cramping since 7dpo now this morning feels af like cramps but no temp dip and I'm still over a week away from af


----------



## Jami888

BFP 12 dpo :happydance:


----------



## kaylab22

Yall see anything or do I have line eye. And yes I know about blur dyes. Got this one free from someone so said hell why not pee on it
 



Attached Files:







20160529_100827.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 8









20160529_100847.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## breakingdawn

Congrats Jami :)

I am not seeing anything yet Kayla


----------



## kaylab22

I can see it in person but photos are hard probably a false it's blue dye anyway


----------



## helensamantha

Jami888 said:


> BFP 12 dpo :happydance:

Yay congrats!!!!


----------



## helensamantha

kaylab22 said:


> Yall see anything or do I have line eye. And yes I know about blur dyes. Got this one free from someone so said hell why not pee on it

Not sure I can see anything yet &#128543;


----------



## Jami888

Thank you!! I used a CBD it said pregnant 1-2 weeks. I'm gonna use a frer in the morning to see how dark the line is.


----------



## helensamantha

Jami888 said:


> Thank you!! I used a CBD it said pregnant 1-2 weeks. I'm gonna use a frer in the morning to see how dark the line is.

I love seeing lines. Always wish they were my lines of course but I still love seeing them! Congrats again xx


----------



## NightFire598

Congrats jami!

Blue dye gave me a FL the day before af showed up so I know they are very hard to trust. Still keeping Fx for you kaylab! Use a good test in a couple of day.

Wiped this afternoon after peeing in a cup for my ovulation twst...clear and stringy...and yet both types of opks were negative. 

I'm only cd 9 so early anyway but odd cm.


----------



## kaylab22

Feels like af gonna show a week early


----------



## Jami888

13dpo
 



Attached Files:







20160530_122533.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## breakingdawn

Congrats Jami :)

Well.. CD7 here.. I am beginning the monthly O tests on CD9 I've decided. I've already been getting light twinges on my left (good) side so.. here's hoping..


----------



## NightFire598

FX breaking dawn. Cbopk gave me a high fertility flashing smiley bd very early this morning and yesterday morning so hopefully we can keep up the momentum


----------



## kaylab22

My temp dipped at 12dpo. Is that af?:,,,(


----------



## breakingdawn

Kayla -- it is possible. But you really cannot confirm that until another temp and whether it goes up or down.


----------



## NightFire598

Just keep temping hun. How many dpo are you, remember your luteal phase should be consistent so if it's really early it could be implantation


----------



## breakingdawn

So.. it is CD8, I double checked. :haha: Getting the twinges from both ovaries. It scares me. I want my right side to stay quiet! So frustrating with one tube. :( I am starting to get some CM though. Definitely testing tomorrow around noon for O. My tests were all SUPER successful around noon last month even though most websites say to wait until the afternoon. Definitely was not the case for me!


----------



## kaylab22

It's 11dpo not 12 like I stated


----------



## NightFire598

Then I'd definitely say possible ib. How long are your luteal phases normally? 

Good luck breaking dawn! I test with fmu and again whenever I have a long enough hold after work.


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Then I'd definitely say possible ib. How long are your luteal phases normally?
> 
> Good luck breaking dawn! I test with fmu and again whenever I have a long enough hold after work.

Me? I'm not spotting 
My cycles vary so much. Last month it was 37 days! Avarage is 32 lowest 29. As far as I know lutel phase is 17 days but. .. this the first month I have confirmed o with temps so can't know forsure.


----------



## kaylab22

From pos opks. It's been between 15 16 and 17 caused I used opk's last few months and that's right around when so would day my lutel phase is around that. Never under 15 tho!


----------



## breakingdawn

Kayla, I would say you are still early if your cycle is generally longer. Definitely need a few more days of temps to be sure. Good luck to you lady! Well, I have a good friend going to the hospital tomorrow night for induction, she is 41 weeks. I have another friend who just had her ultrasound today with a healthy baby inside. I am happy for both of them, don't get me wrong. Just sad for me. How selfish is that? Ugh. :(


----------



## NightFire598

breakingdawn said:


> Kayla, I would say you are still early if your cycle is generally longer. Definitely need a few more days of temps to be sure. Good luck to you lady! Well, I have a good friend going to the hospital tomorrow night for induction, she is 41 weeks. I have another friend who just had her ultrasound today with a healthy baby inside. I am happy for both of them, don't get me wrong. Just sad for me. How selfish is that? Ugh. :(

I am soooo the same way. All these people around me have accidentally gotten pregnant and I'm sitting here like why can't I get pregnant when we are actually trying? It just doesn't seem fair. Its hard to be excited for them when it depresses you at the same time. 

Dh and I took the night off. Going to have to dtd tonight to stay on track. Cbopk still showing a flashing smiley. 

Anyone else have serious stomach issues right before ovulation? I've been in the bathroom a lot the past two days :-( making me miserable


----------



## breakingdawn

Sometimes I get stomach issues before O but I can never tell if it is related or nerves. I do think the cramping does cause some stomach issues though.

CD9! Finally testing for O today. Jumping on the BD train tonight I guess and we will do our every other day ritual until it is time and then hopefully get two back to back days. That would be way more than we did for #2!


----------



## NightFire598

FX for you

Idk what's up with my stomach.


----------



## breakingdawn

Waiting for the OPK to finish, definitely looks lighter at CD9 this month than it did last month. :shrug: At least I know I have not missed any vital BD times yet!


----------



## breakingdawn

Actually I lied... looking good for CD9! :dance:
 



Attached Files:







cd9.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## NightFire598

Looking good!


----------



## kaylab22

looking good!!!!
well my temp below cover line does that mean the wirch is on her way:((((( 
i feel pregnant. this morning i actualy puked and im not sick! i temped earlier than normal but i sad now


----------



## NightFire598

Could be implantation dip. From what I've heard it's too early for morning sickness but implantation dips are common...FX that's what it is. Way too early for af


----------



## NightFire598

Can you put the temp in your signature so we can look with you?


----------



## kaylab22

Idk how?


----------



## kaylab22

..


----------



## kaylab22

.n
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-06-01-17-04-54.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 6


----------



## breakingdawn

If it shoots back up I will be inclined to say implantation. If it stays low, possibly AF.


----------



## NightFire598

Sorry kaylab. Pulled one weed out of the garden when I got home....and then the whole garden got done. Lol. In the Options click the share chart and then the create and preview home page I think there's a tab for the link to put on message boards. I jist clicked around until I found it. 

I agree with breaking dawn though. When my temp goes down Belo coverline I get af the next day. But your cycles are longer so I'm not sure..


----------



## kaylab22

Ya dipped 2 days so weird af hasn't started but it's to early anyhow I'm confused


----------



## kaylab22

Well, still feeling icky. And my nipples hurt so bad. I have only gotten sore breast 1x b4 af. So not unheard of but not a normal thing for me


----------



## NightFire598

Omg kaylab I'm getting excited for you. Fx! 

Dh didn't come inside from the garage until almost midnight...needless to say we did not dtd :-( still showing high fertility but come on...he gets more active after my green week I swear!


----------



## breakingdawn

Ugh! You need to get on that hubby!! Pun intended, :haha:

FX to you Kayla :) I know the 2ww is hard... symptom spotting gets the best of me EVERY dang month. Hoping it is good news for you!

CD10 here.. I will do an O test in a couple of hours. We did the BD last night. Going to do every other day until I see a pos. OPK and then maybe a couple tries back to back, if he can hold out! I will take what I can get at this point though since I was not even sure we would be trying this month!


----------



## kaylab22

My temp this morning
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-06-02-08-03-08.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NightFire598

Looks like it's going back up. So could definitely be implantation...only time will tell.

Good luck breaking dawn! You'd think men would be the ones wanting it. 

Last month for me was the same way. Dh decided 2 days in a row he wanted to bd (a week after my green week). So I asked him why he wants it more on the weeks we can't get pregnant. Hes like we can get pregnant...I was like you know the egg is only viable for fertilization for like 36 hours right? It wither gets fertilized of flushed with af. He goes nuh uh you have sex you get pregnant, that's how it works. Like hunny yes but only sex at the right time can get me pregnant. Such a goof...but he really has no clue.


----------



## breakingdawn

My husband also has NO clue..... I try explaining and he is like a deer in the headlights so I stopped bothering. My CD10 OPK was a lot like yesterday so I did not bother with a photo. Our next BD event is tomorrow night which will put us a lot closer to O. Letting the swimmers build up!


----------



## NightFire598

breakingdawn said:


> My husband also has NO clue..... I try explaining and he is like a deer in the headlights so I stopped bothering. My CD10 OPK was a lot like yesterday so I did not bother with a photo. Our next BD event is tomorrow night which will put us a lot closer to O. Letting the swimmers build up!

I've heard everything from every other day to 2 times a day..don't know what to believe.


----------



## breakingdawn

I think every other day is ideal for those with lower sperm counts. And while I have no idea what his count is, he IS older... by a good bit... so I figure it can't hurt to do every other day. Plus with the way he loses stamina... it is almost mandatory. I am lucky to get two days in a row. Twice in a day would surely kill him.


----------



## breakingdawn

So.. I HAVE to share this. A good friend of mine (who is tiny) had a baby girl very early this morning. Her baby... weighs 10lbs and 9oz!!!! :shock: She had that baby vaginally... no tears.. nothing. :saywhat:


----------



## NightFire598

Lol breaking dawn! 

And congrats to your friend! Kidos...I expect lots and lots of twars


----------



## NightFire598

Good morning ladies. So I'm cd 14 and have not gotten my peak ovulation test yet. Temp went down a little today but I'm not sure it went down enough to predict ovulation. Dtd last night so that was good at least. 

I'm still having stomach issues...been 4 days in a. Row now. And I'm bloated :-( you'd think I was in the tww instead of waiting for ovulation. And of course I hesitate to take anything.


----------



## breakingdawn

Selfish vent post: My OPK is very near positive today. I imagine it will be positive again at CD12 this month. I am feeling a fair amount of right sided pain (again) this month. :( It makes me not even want to bother anymore. So frustrating. :sad:

Hang in there Night. Hope you catch your peak.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6501.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NightFire598

Awe I'm sorry hun. Hopefully it changes sides. Just keep doing your thing....all you can do is hope your body takes care of that egg and moves it where it needs to be.


----------



## kaylab22

af arrived at 6 am !!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Sorry AF got you Kayla!! :(

CD12 here and a LOT more O cramping. A lot coming from my good side now. It is safe to say I have NO idea what side it is coming from now. We did the BD last night. I have a good feeling my OPK will be positive today. I am not sure I can get him to do the next 3+ days in a row so I really need to pick carefully. So frustrating because I am not sure if I will get 3 days of pos. OPKs like last time or not!! Advice?


----------



## breakingdawn

Well ladies, the test line showed up well before the control line. I am so nervous!
 



Attached Files:







cd12.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NightFire598

Woot woot get on him girl!!!

Cd 15...still no positive opk :-( high reading on the cb and not even close on the ic last night. I'm still having stomach issues...this morning was green...sorry tmi. Idk what's going on though. I didn't have anything green last night...had pasta with marinara sauce (I threw mushrooms in but still no green). Ugh!


----------



## breakingdawn

I am going to! I told him today AND tomorrow for sure. If it is still positive Monday I have no idea what we will do. His stamina will be depleted. But with all the cramping I have had today I would be really surprised if I did not O tomorrow.


----------



## NightFire598

FX for you!


----------



## kaylab22

Good luck breaking dawn!


----------



## breakingdawn

Meanwhile I am hating life. Why can't I get just ONE day of a positive OPK like normal people? Instead I get 3+ days and I don't know how much longer DH can hold out. :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6642.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## NightFire598

Well hun...all you can do is try ya know! 

We bd at like 1 am this morning...right after I got a positive opk. Of course it was in the shower but hopefully I can get him again tonight. Feeling left side twinges.


----------



## breakingdawn

Yesterday was a lot of left side pain. Today it's a lot from the right sadly. I'm exhausted by this whole process.


----------



## breakingdawn

Here is a comparison of my OPKs. CD13 this morning and tonight.. I know the first two have dried so it is hard to tell, and it could be that this test did not have as much dye as the others. But the test line did not show up WAY before the control line, like my previous two. So I am hoping this means my surge is on the way OUT. I will test tomorrow around noon to see if it is lighter. We did manage to squeeze in a quick BD tonight!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6647.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NightFire598

Yay! FX for you hun. I'm gonna test in a few to see if I'm still getting a surge


----------



## NightFire598

Good morning ladies, I still had a surge last night so we did get to bd last night. Super tired this morning...and still having stomach issues. Makes 6 days in a row now :-(


----------



## breakingdawn

I am sorry night! :( I hope the stomach issues go away soon.

CD14 here.. I'll do an OPK later this afternoon. Hopefully it will be lighter because I need a BD break!


----------



## NightFire598

You've gone what 2 or 3 days in a row? I think your odds should be pretty good  

And me too thanks. 

Anyone else feel like the weekend went way too fast! Ugh. So tired. Hate Mondays


----------



## breakingdawn

We have done the BD on CD9, 11, 12, and 13 so far!


----------



## kaylab22

my body is soo confusing 1 day af thats it! now just brown spottin


----------



## breakingdawn

Weird Kayla! :/

AFM, 2ww here I come.....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6652.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## NightFire598

Odd kayla...take another test?

Breaking dawn fx for you! 

I think I may have ovulated yesterday..I have a little cramping today but my temp did go down more. So yesterday or today. Guess I'll see what FF says in a few days.


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Odd kayla...take another test?
> 
> Breaking dawn fx for you!
> 
> I think I may have ovulated yesterday..I have a little cramping today but my temp did go down more. So yesterday or today. Guess I'll see what FF says in a few days.


and my temp is above cover line


----------



## kaylab22

Test
 



Attached Files:







20160605_203531.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kaylab22

Again
 



Attached Files:







20160605_203707.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NightFire598

Hmmm...I don't know...:-(


----------



## breakingdawn

I don't see anything. :(

Quick opinion.. should we do another BD tonight even though my OPK went negative. I think I ovulated yesterday but I guess there is always the off chance it came out late today.


----------



## NightFire598

If dh is up for it then the more the better!


----------



## breakingdawn

Well we may scratch that plan. DD#2 is super sick and DH is super tired. I think we did pretty good this month though.


----------



## kaylab22

Ya it's neg ;(


----------



## NightFire598

FX for you breaking dawn. My temp went up this morning (which is a miracle since our room was freezing all night) so that means I did ovulate yesterdaym dh and I bd in the shower again and it hurt...a lot on my left side. 

I'm sorry kaylab...hang in there hun. Womens bodies are a mystery...even for us women I swear


----------



## breakingdawn

I wish I knew what day I ovulated but temping is just too much for me. So a blazing peak on CD12 and 13, negative on 14. Either 13 or 14??


----------



## NightFire598

When did u feel the worst pain? I seem to feel it on the day I ovulate.


----------



## kaylab22

I second that I get bad bad pain and last month confirmed it was on o day


----------



## breakingdawn

It's a toss up really. Both days was pretty substantial. CD12 a lot was felt on my left (good) side, CD13 it may not have been as bad but more felt on my right (bad) side. I was hoping to feel nothing on that side this month. Sigh.


----------



## NightFire598

Maybe cd 12 then? Cd 13 may have just been because you were compensating on cd 12...I don't know. 

On the plus side ladies...no stomach issues today. Just some trapped gas apparently...hope I did enough this month. The day of my positive opk it was like 1 am so it wasn't really a whole day skipped. Lol


----------



## breakingdawn

How is everyone getting along? I am just twiddling my thumbs in the 2ww. Having some odd clear CM today and weird left sided twinges so I am going to do another OPK just to make sure there is not a second surge going on. Around 3PDO.


----------



## kaylab22

breakingdawn said:


> How is everyone getting along? I am just twiddling my thumbs in the 2ww. Having some odd clear CM today and weird left sided twinges so I am going to do another OPK just to make sure there is not a second surge going on. Around 3PDO.



im alright im dabating wether i want to take a break from hard trying this month temping, and all just wanna relax this month but then ill beat myself up for npot lol maybe just not temp idk....


----------



## NightFire598

2 dpo cd 19 here. Gonna try my hardest noy to symptom spot. Temp is on the rise. That's the only thing I'll monitor


----------



## breakingdawn

FX ladies :)


----------



## NightFire598

Baby dust to everyone


----------



## NightFire598

Good morning ladies. How's everyone holding up?

Finally got my cross hairs. Last night had a dream about having a baby. Don't remember having one before


----------



## breakingdawn

Yay Night! Maybe it will be lucky for you. :) Your dream, that is! 

4DPO and not much doing here... gassy + random light cramps (probably from gas). But every now and then yesterday I had tiny left side twinges, possibly from the side I ovulated since I seem to get light pain after O on whatever side I ovulated from. Still not certain but, slightly hopeful. Not a lot. It is hard getting my hopes up month after month only to see stark white BFNs. I went back and looked at my history last night, boy that was depressing. DD#1 was conceived in 2 months. My ectopic was 3 months. DD#2 was 1 month. If I go into month 5 (July) that will be hard for me. Just not use to all this. :(


----------



## NightFire598

I know how the hopelessness feels...though I am still trying for number 1. We've been trying since December so this is month 7 of trying...and failing..I do hope it s a sign though I'm not getting my hopes up at 3dpo. As always my temp will tell me more than anything. Af due the 19th.


----------



## breakingdawn

I have a good feeling for you this month. Everyone I know is coming up with BFPs... it is crazy... meanwhile I am just standing at the train station waving bye to everyone hopping on the baby train!


----------



## NightFire598

Hope your good feeling is right cause I'm getting miserable. Major mood shift today. I don't know if I was just hangry or having a mood swing but I was biting people's heads off. 

I'm not sure what more I can do. 

I have my Fx for you this month. Should have been your good side


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks! I'm not very hopeful but I guess at least I'll be surprised if it did happen.


----------



## NightFire598

Can't let yourself loose hope.

At least for me..if I lose hope that's it. I'll get really depressed and crawl back into a little dark space. Have to hope for something.


----------



## breakingdawn

5DPO today, I did wake up with light cramps and back pain. It is a bit early for AF symptoms.. that is not due for another week + 3 days. I have had early cramps before, random, but not reading into it. Still have sore bbs after O which is also a bit odd. Normally that goes away after O and gears back up right before AF. I think my body is out of whack this month!


----------



## NightFire598

Could be nothing...could be something.speaking of sore bbs...Idt mine have ever hurt as much as during o this cycle...like holy cow I wanted to cry my right Breast was throbbing so bad.


----------



## breakingdawn

Interesting.. Yeah I'm not really giving myself false hope this month. More or less for my documentation so I know what's normal or at least usual.


----------



## NightFire598

Good idea


----------



## kaylab22

Well I'm in cycle day 8 I think. Will start opks cyle day 10 but for some reason my cm is slippery... hm idk and I'm nervous I'll the a pos opk and be sol because my DH had a incident with his zipper.... bad as in peice of skin stuck. .... so he's out of commission tell it heals. . Ughhhers


----------



## kaylab22

We probably won't even really try this month we will see I guess. We tried tonight for fun and he just couldn't was hurting. And all because he was being silly with his pants tmi lol


----------



## breakingdawn

Kayla, OUCH!! Oh boy I cringe at the thought and I am not even a male. Poor guy.

AFM, I am losing hope fast this month. 6DPO, no implantation cramps, nothing. I have no abnormal signs this month to hint at pregnancy. My only random issue is my LEFT boob, not both mind you, was killing me last night. So random.


----------



## NightFire598

Kaylab omg! Poor hubby :-(

Breaking dawn hang in there. Still early and remember most women don't even get symptoms. Fx

Here's my update...5dpo and last night I was watching TV and my right side started throbbing. Idk what organ but just off center right above my pelvic bone...? Idk it hurt like ****. I kept readjusting how I was sitting to no avail.


----------



## breakingdawn

Night, I spoke too soon on the cramps. I've also been having odd shooting like pains tonight. Kind of like cramps but not really. I'm also getting sick somehow. :-( FX to both of us. But I'm not reading into mine. Every time I do it always disappoints me.


----------



## NightFire598

I know exactly what you mean hun


----------



## breakingdawn

UGH. I had a dream this morning I had implantation bleeding. I think what started it is last night when I used the bathroom I could have sworn I saw an odd brown color on CM after I wiped but I didn't really bother looking closely before tossing the tissue in and when I wiped again, nothing. I think my body is playing tricks. Either way I woke up thinking my dream was real. So mean. And I have a summer cold and feel like crap. Grrrr 6 or 7DPO today..


----------



## kaylab22

Hope u ladies are doing alright..
Dreams can be so vivid and mean. 
I'd take a pregnancy test and go back to sleep and dream it was positive and I'd wake up and be freaking out and go check my test and nope negative 
.
I'm having side pains in my right side. I feel like I'm ovulating but no pos opk and lacking on temping. 
Also I'm starting to think i have low estrogen as my last 2 periods have been super short and light


----------



## NightFire598

Hi ladies, I didn't check in at all yesterday sorry! 

Dreams are definitely mean. But hey you never know. You may have actually seen something...

I'm 7dpo today and not feeling anything special. Had a couple twinges again on my right side on Saturday but nothing that I can recall yesterday. I just want to go back to bed. I race Wednesday and it'll be too early to test for pregnancy so I know it's gonna stress me out. Don't want to do any damage but I can't skip a race if I'm not pregnant either.

Kaylab make sure you're testing at least twice a day hun


----------



## breakingdawn

I've scared myself good this morning ladies. Last night I googled "a cold and 7dpo" and I come across a thread. As I kept reading I realized it was me who started the thread on this website, under my old username, back in 2011... That was the beginning of my ectopic. I talked about having a cold and light pains from my left and right side, which I had a couple days ago. Now I'm a huge ball of worry.


----------



## NightFire598

STAY OFF GOOGLE. One day at a time hun. Stay calm....You're in my thoughts hun. Let's hope it's not gonna happen again!


----------



## NightFire598

Oh and Last night for dinner I made lemon chicken...dh loved it..I ate 3 bites before I couldn't handle the funny taste and gave it to my husband. I ate the risotto and corn instead. Saturday night I had a brat...2 bites in I pulled the brat out and ate the bread and caramelized onions. Idk if I'm getting sick or what but meat just isn't tasting good right now.

I've peed twice this morning since getting to work and each time...1 drop of red when I wiped.


----------



## breakingdawn

Sounds like implantation. FX for you.. I've seen so many bfps lately. That's how I know mine isn't coming lol. There can't be this many in a row. Someone has to bfn!


----------



## NightFire598

Nah you can't think like that. There's so many women trying to get pregnant. I'm very hopeful bit it'd just odd stuff I've noticed.


----------



## breakingdawn

My stomach is just not feeling right guys. It is not AF cramps, not really cramping in general... just really odd soreness and random twinges. The best I can explain it is tight muscles like I have gone to the gym (I wish..). A lot is on my left side which is a little concerning. It could all be in my head, or just related to this cold. I don't know. Sheesh, the 2ww will wear you out!! :dohh:


----------



## NightFire598

Breaking dawn rest up and breathe hun. Don't think about the possibilities or the pains. Hang in there. Hopefully it's all in your head...we are here for you no matter what happens.


----------



## kaylab22

Wow what did I miss? ????


----------



## kaylab22

breakingdawn said:


> I've scared myself good this morning ladies. Last night I googled "a cold and 7dpo" and I come across a thread. As I kept reading I realized it was me who started the thread on this website, under my old username, back in 2011... That was the beginning of my ectopic. I talked about having a cold and light pains from my left and right side, which I had a couple days ago. Now I'm a huge ball of worry.




Try not to worry and goodluck


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Oh and Last night for dinner I made lemon chicken...dh loved it..I ate 3 bites before I couldn't handle the funny taste and gave it to my husband. I ate the risotto and corn instead. Saturday night I had a brat...2 bites in I pulled the brat out and ate the bread and caramelized onions. Idk if I'm getting sick or what but meat just isn't tasting good right now.
> 
> I've peed twice this morning since getting to work and each time...1 drop of red when I wiped.

Could be implantoin hoe many dpo


----------



## breakingdawn

8/9DPO today... The week is dragging. Testing Saturday evening. Nervous. I hate seeing one line on those dumb tests! At least my ovulation tests haven't been letting me down the past two months. Lol!


----------



## NightFire598

Lol breaking dawn! 

I'm 8 dpo today so 7 yesterday with the blood drops. Temp seems more stable this month. Guess we will see what happens. I race tomorrow. Wish I could test but I knoe it's way too early to get a positive. Especially if implantation was 7dpo.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Ok ladies I need some advice... Today is CD8 for me and af stopped on CD3... But this morning I started spotting but yesterday's OPKs and this morning opk have been stark white negative... I don't recall spotting mid cycle before like this... I am having some dullish cramps on my lower right side... IDK what to think... Hoping it's just the egg maturing since the opk is still negative... Any of u ladies get the spotting around ovulation? I have been having kinda ewcm since yesterday


----------



## NightFire598

Karma, it seems kind of early for ovulation but idk what your cycle is like...I've heard some women bleed around ov...do you temp? It'd help pinpoint ovulation better. But I know cm isn't always the go to either...I had ewcm a couple days after af this cycle..but didn't ovulate until 8 days ago. 

Sorry I wish I was more help...:-( 


Update, I'm not feeling dull twinges right above my waistline on my left side (the pains a few days ago were my right side)


----------



## KarmaLeigh

I usually O between CD10-13 so it's not too early for me... The spotting already seems to stop. I googled of course and a lot of women had stated they had spotting 2 days before a +opk and one thing I read said it could just be the eggs maturing so I'm hoping that's what it is...


----------



## breakingdawn

Spotting in the middle of cycles can be anything, even small hormonal imbalances. It's so hard to really know. I wish I had more symptoms but I don't. :( No baby for me. Literally everyone else is springing up pregnant though so it must be your turn Night. I'll just stay in my cheering section for all of you, lol. :/


----------



## NightFire598

How do you know breaking dawn?


----------



## breakingdawn

Zerrrrrro signs and by 8/9dpo there should be something. I've never not had signs and while people say every pregnancy is different the only time I had that experience is with my ectopic. My body is super sensitive to change and I get mega AF cramps around implantation and it's been dead silent. I have my usual PMS moodiness which is the one thing I never had with any pregnancy. Like I say every month, I just know my body. Unless this cold I've had since Saturday is masking a lot of pregnancy symptoms I'm pretty sure I'm out. But at least I have a doctor appointment on the 29th to discuss things.


----------



## breakingdawn

Let me add I'm not trying to be negative about it. I know it may come off that way... I'm just being factual. I'm fully prepared for a BFN Saturday and if it's a BFP it'll be an astounding surprise and I may be a little worried about an ectopic since my ectopic had zero pregnancy signs as well.


----------



## NightFire598

I'm really hoping it's not an ectopic :-( I'm still keeping my fx for you. 

I'm so tired. Ugh. I just want to go to sleep. One more load of laundry to do though


----------



## breakingdawn

I hope not either. Now ontop of my cold that won't go away I have a dang yeast infection of some kind making me have a LOT of CM. SIGH!!!!!!


----------



## kaylab22

breakingdawn said:


> Let me add I'm not trying to be negative about it. I know it may come off that way... I'm just being factual. I'm fully prepared for a BFN Saturday and if it's a BFP it'll be an astounding surprise and I may be a little worried about an ectopic since my ectopic had zero pregnancy signs as well.




I get it, I somtimes don't like when people say ur not out tell af shows. Think a woman knows when she out and if she happends to end up preg all that more awesome


----------



## NightFire598

Those could both be good signs. I've never been pregnant...ttc number one so I don't know if I'll know when I get pregnant. But if I don't keep hoping every month I may as well not try. 

So it's race day. Didn't test since it's still too early...really want to take and immodium ad for my stomach...think it's safe?


----------



## breakingdawn

It's probably safe. I caved and tested today since I'm about 10dpo. Nothing. I did cry and I feel sad even though I was expecting it. Many will say it's too early to but I don't think so. Now of course I get to worry about an ectopic if it's a late BFP. I need a break from all this. I can't go on much more.


----------



## NightFire598

Awe hun hang in there. :-( I think I'm gonna take one. Already been to the bathroom twice with issues. Don't need them tonight.


----------



## kaylab22

Tons a cm is a great sign. With my last child I knew I was pregnant because I had so much cm and wasn't normal.for me


----------



## NightFire598

I never notice anymore...I've been wearing pantiliners every day since I was like 15 because I've always had so darn much.


----------



## breakingdawn

Ladies, I am coming back on tonight for help. I am super scared. I mentioned having some type of yeast infection... can this cause random bleeding? I went to the bathroom just now because I felt a *lot* of CM, when I wiped there was *definite* blood there. It was not bright red.. just a weird brown color... but unmistakable. I am about 9/10DPO but I appear to have some sort of infection. It is not any worse than those I have had in the past and this is the first time I have noticed it. It really scared me! My period is not due until Tuesday next week.


----------



## kaylab22

breakingdawn said:


> Ladies, I am coming back on tonight for help. I am super scared. I mentioned having some type of yeast infection... can this cause random bleeding? I went to the bathroom just now because I felt a *lot* of CM, when I wiped there was *definite* blood there. It was not bright red.. just a weird brown color... but unmistakable. I am about 9/10DPO but I appear to have some sort of infection. It is not any worse than those I have had in the past and this is the first time I have noticed it. It really scared me! My period is not due until Tuesday next week.

 Sounds like implantation bleeding 



Fx!!!!!yeeeks


----------



## breakingdawn

I hope so but I am not sure. I think it could be infection related even though I've never seen this before with past infections. It's a nasty one. :( But it seems to be getting better today. Still feeling a lot of cm, haven't noticed spotting yet. I'll re test Saturday or Sunday..


----------



## NightFire598

Retest sunday...if my temp doesn't drop that's when I'm testing. You should be 11 dpo today because you're one day ahead of me. Af is due for me on Sunday. I wish I had longer luteal phases. 12 days just doesn't seem like enough. 

I'm now 10 dpo. The immodium yesterday helped thank goodness..of course now I'll be stopped up for 2 days but oh well. Better than the alternative...I feel kind of full down there and I'm bloated. I've felt full for a few days but with af due sunday it could just be her showing up. Had some pulling yesterday down there but I was also climbing in and out of the racecar...it's a small window and I have a fat @$$ lol. Temp went back up today. Should drop saturday if af is coming Sunday. Really hope it stays up. One of the girls I used to race with just had her baby yesterday. 3 weeks early. Was an accidental pregnancy. Ugh. She's one of the people that can't support herself. Keeps posting go fund me accounts for herself. Quit her job a month after announcing the pregnancy and then wanted hand outs...sort of thing that irks me. Then complains when Noone donated money to her.*
Sorry...Rant over. Cute baby though lol


----------



## breakingdawn

lol I laughed at the cute baby part, I like how you threw that in there. ;) Way to add some last minute positivity. I need to learn that! :haha: I am 10 or 11DPO now. I'm not 100% sure when I ovulated but it's definitely one or the other. I almost feel like it's too late for IB then I read a lot happens at 10dpo? I'm trying to be positive and hopeful. Also because I'm a little scared if it wasn't IB, what was it? These are things I'll obviously bring up on the 29Th with my obgyn. I would be amazed if I saw a BFP this weekend, I really would. I just don't think I will. But I'll still hope for the best!


----------



## breakingdawn

I have more TMI and I apologize!!!


Spoiler
I went to the bathroom just now for #2, sadly it was not normal #2... ew. More brown CM when I wiped, a LOT. Wondering if I should call my doctor or just relax and see what happens. The infection seems to be tapering off. It was a light brown color, not really pink and no red.


----------



## NightFire598

What is "not normal" you can message me if you want...I'm not grossed out easily...and you know I've had a lot of irregularity back there.


----------



## NightFire598

So my cat has been very attached to.me the past few days. Goofy boy jumps on me as soon as I sit down and follows me around the house. The others aren't though. And my dog is always on me lol. Just a funny tidbit


----------



## breakingdawn

Interesting!


----------



## NightFire598

Ok now one of the other is on me. Lol. The most antisocial. Lol interesting is right. The third cat is a complete daddy's girl. Sorry I domt.have any other updates


----------



## breakingdawn

When are you testing?


----------



## NightFire598

Sunday if my temp doesn't drop saturday or Sunday. If it falls below coverline I won't bother.


----------



## NightFire598

How's everyone doin ladies? Not much to update on this end. 11 dpo. Testing sunday if my temp stays up. Should drop tomorrow or Sunday. Af due sunday. Guess we will see..


----------



## kaylab22

I'm confused I took a relaxed approach to ttc this month hardly temped and couple opks. One way getting positive then just ended up nothing I had fertile cm and now nothing and cervix lowered kinda feel like I ovulated really early this month but no way to know. I am almost out of opks and not gonna order more this month so guess jus play it by day


----------



## NightFire598

Maybe a relaxed month is just what you need hun. Take a breather you know? 

Checked my cervix earlier and it's low and open so not a good sign. Temp will probably drop tomorrow morning and af come tomorrow afternoon...I had a pull in my pelvis earlier when standing up. Don't know what that is guess we will see what tomorrow holds. Didn't break out on my chin...which normally happens days before af. But I have one on my cheek suddenly so I'm wondering if that's it. Idk. Lol


----------



## NightFire598

Ladies I'm freaking out. Temp didn't drop this morning. I'm hoping af stays away. Unless the coverline is wrong...


----------



## rourke27

y I'm at he same time in my cycle new here so looking to make friends too ,ive had heart burn too , soar boobs and eaten quite a lot of crap food and lost weight any one had the same ?? or I'm I crazy and its too early ??


----------



## NightFire598

I can't really give you an answer without knowing how many dpo you are...?


----------



## rourke27

hey hun ive got the same soar boobs and heart burn also eating more but not putting any weight on actually losing weight lol is this a good sign ?


----------



## rourke27

I'm dpo 7 currently on my 5th cycle of clomid


----------



## NightFire598

Its probably too early for any symptoms...7dpo you may not have implanted yet. Hang in there. Try not to ovetthink symptoms.


----------



## NightFire598

Ladies....fmu I'm freaking out!
 



Attached Files:







attachment.jpeg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Ladies....fmu I'm freaking out!

Omg omg congratulations!


----------



## kaylab22

breakingdawn said:


> lol I laughed at the cute baby part, I like how you threw that in there. ;) Way to add some last minute positivity. I need to learn that! :haha: I am 10 or 11DPO now. I'm not 100% sure when I ovulated but it's definitely one or the other. I almost feel like it's too late for IB then I read a lot happens at 10dpo? I'm trying to be positive and hopeful. Also because I'm a little scared if it wasn't IB, what was it? These are things I'll obviously bring up on the 29Th with my obgyn. I would be amazed if I saw a BFP this weekend, I really would. I just don't think I will. But I'll still hope for the best!



Did u test


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Ladies....fmu I'm freaking out!

I can't stop looking wow I'm so happy for u 
And a
On fathers day what a great day to tell ur spouse


----------



## kaylab22

And ya relaxed approach forsure needed a break from the craziness I'm still gonna bbd but will have no idea if i did it the right timing


----------



## NightFire598

Hey bbd every other day the whole month and you can't go wrong...lmao! 

Yea im still freaking out. I wish I had done something cute to show him the tests but I just couldn't hold it in any longer. 3 hours was enough. Lol. Now we gotta keep it from the rest of the fam and friends until I am sure. 

Breaking dawn any updates??


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Omg congrats!!!!!


----------



## NightFire598

Heading over to my dads...of course he wants sushi...my favorite food tonight...I'll just have to stick with cooked stuff...might have to have a couple raw though or they will.be suspicious


----------



## breakingdawn

Congrats night :) happy for you

No baby for me again. Taking a break from forums for a bit ladies. Wishing all of you the best.


----------



## chitown28

NightFire598 said:


> Ladies....fmu I'm freaking out!

Nightfire!!! Congrats!!! What a beautiful bfp!!! What an awesome surprise for Father's Day. So happy for you!!


----------



## NightFire598

Thank you ladies. I hope it sticks. I'm so excited for this to finally be our time.


----------



## rourke27

Congrats hunnie xx


----------



## kaylab22

So no pos opk yet but I only have 1 left but I have major fertile cm more than I have in 6 months so I'm hoping that means my estrogen is higher this month. Idk when I'll ovulate but I have had fertile cm for a week went dry 1 day came back again so relisicly I should be ovulating very soon.


----------



## Rubyx

omg huge congratulations NightFire!!! I'm so so happy for you!


----------



## NightFire598

Thank you everyone. I'm still worried it's not real or it'll go away but I'm soo excited. 7 cycles while shorter Than others is a very long time. My ic was darker today and digital said yes  I'm probably going to test daily. Lmao! 

Kaylab get on the :sex: !!


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Thank you everyone. I'm still worried it's not real or it'll go away but I'm soo excited. 7 cycles while shorter Than others is a very long time. My ic was darker today and digital said yes  I'm probably going to test daily. Lmao!
> 
> Kaylab get on the :sex: !!

This my 7th cycle as well maybe be my lucky 1 as well


----------



## NightFire598

FX for you!!


----------



## chitown28

Night - I keep coming back here wanting to say over and over again how excited I am for you. YOU'RE PREGNANT!!!! YAY!!

Kayla - hoping you're next!!!


----------



## NightFire598

Thanks chi! Latest test result attached. Ultra sound scheduled for July 9. I'm still in shock.
 



Attached Files:







2016-06-20 18.09.57.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## chitown28

NightFire598 said:


> Thanks chi! Latest test result attached. Ultra sound scheduled for July 9. I'm still in shock.

Woot woot! AWESOME!


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Awesome to hear night!!!


----------



## kaylab22

got pos.opk today we bbd lastnight I'm hoping to tonight but my DH is noteven home ugh


----------



## NightFire598

Kaylab if you didn't get to last night do it tonight again. Fx for you! 

Thank you ladies. We aren't telling anyone for a while so it's great having ladies to talk to. Dh obviously doesn't have a clue about the little stuff. Lol!

I feel a pull any time I stretch or get up to fast. That's normal right?


----------



## Rubyx

NightFire598 said:


> Kaylab if you didn't get to last night do it tonight again. Fx for you!
> 
> Thank you ladies. We aren't telling anyone for a while so it's great having ladies to talk to. Dh obviously doesn't have a clue about the little stuff. Lol!
> 
> I feel a pull any time I stretch or get up to fast. That's normal right?

I'd say so! It's been happening to me a lot too.


----------



## NightFire598

Did you feel super worried about losing it? I keep thinking I'll stretch wrong and out it will pop. Which I knoe is crazy but my mind doesn't want to accept that it'll be ok. I keep worrying. Blood test today after work. And again Thursday after work...gonna be a long 6 hours


----------



## chitown28

Just wait until you sneeze - that's the worst! I don't think that kind of stuff can cause you to lose a pregnancy :) I certainly had those pulls/pains and I'm now 11 weeks along with a lovely heartbeat!

Try to relax - which I know is easier said than done!


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Kaylab if you didn't get to last night do it tonight again. Fx for you!
> 
> Thank you ladies. We aren't telling anyone for a while so it's great having ladies to talk to. Dh obviously doesn't have a clue about the little stuff. Lol!
> 
> I feel a pull any time I stretch or get up to fast. That's normal right?


we tried but after 15 hours at the firework stand ( we own a fire work stand) we were so tires we tried but both were just not into it. ;(I'm hoping we can do a quickie today idk if i ovulated yet or not


----------



## NightFire598

You have like 24 to 36 hours before you ovulate...and then th e egg is viable for a day. Still plenty of time to get another in. Good luck hun!

Chi I have horrible allergies...every time I sneeze it hurts like **** lol. Catches me off guard.


----------



## kaylab22

call me crazy but I believe u just ovulated. had a pos opk yesterdayand now I'm having ovary pain which I have confirmed last month I feel the day of ovulation I have been ovulatingfrom the right sidefor like ever this month for the first time it's on the left side so I'm feeling somewhat hopefull because I have gotten cysts on my right side I believe my left side is better. the o pains are strong right nowand my DH just left I did do the deed 2 days ago but as soon as he gets home we going to bed asap! feel like ima miss my window if i do not hurry


----------



## kaylab22

well got my dh as soon as he walked in the door thank god for kids having school lol


----------



## NightFire598

Lol kaylab! Cracking me up girl. Egg is viable for at least a day. You should be right on track. Fx.


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Lol kaylab! Cracking me up girl. Egg is viable for at least a day. You should be right on track. Fx.

yes. I'll count tommorowas 1dpo


----------



## chitown28

Yay Kayla - good luck!


----------



## NightFire598

Good luck kaylab!


----------



## Rubyx

NightFire598 said:


> Did you feel super worried about losing it? I keep thinking I'll stretch wrong and out it will pop. Which I knoe is crazy but my mind doesn't want to accept that it'll be ok. I keep worrying. Blood test today after work. And again Thursday after work...gonna be a long 6 hours


Yep. I still am to a point. I feel like I'm extra worried because of the m/c in April. I have my first appointment tomorrow at 8 weeks and I'm just hoping we hear a heartbeat

I hope all of your bloodwork comes back great!


----------



## NightFire598

Thanks ruby! Good luck hun. Hope it's a strong heartbeat!!

Hcg levels came back at 612 and progesterone at 19. Go back in tomorrow for the second blood draw. Should have results friday. Fx.


----------



## kaylab22

thanks the 4th of July is a big deal in my husbands family so I'm hoping to do a 4th of July reveal if this month successful my af is due the 5th so should be accurate test by then


----------



## helensamantha

NIGHTFIRE!!!!! That's awesome news!! Huge congrats. 

Been off the boards for a few weeks mainly as life just got in the way. Am now 6dpo with super sore nipples (and have been since O). Fingers crossed!!


----------



## NightFire598

FX for both of you! 

Thanks helen! 

Kaylab you don't think it's too early to tell everyone then? I'm so hesitant to tell anyone yet. Looking for honest opinions here. We have a family BBQ saturday with his grandma who's here from Arizona so I'm torn


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> FX for both of you!
> 
> Thanks helen!
> 
> Kaylab you don't think it's too early to tell everyone then? I'm so hesitant to tell anyone yet. Looking for honest opinions here. We have a family BBQ saturday with his grandma who's here from Arizona so I'm torn



honestly ya I wanted to wait tell I was like half way through lol cause no one thinks I need 4 kids I'm like f off lol but I want to do a 4th reveal so bad


----------



## kaylab22

if i conceived lol. so honestly if u can wait tell at least 9 weeks 10 weeks. but if it feels right I would how far r u?


----------



## NightFire598

I ovulated on the 7th but I guess it goes based on the first day of the last cycle?? Idk that part confuses me. My app says 4 weeks 3 days. I have my first ultra sound on July 9th. True it is your 4th and it'd be great 4th news!!


----------



## NightFire598

Ruby how did your appt go??


----------



## Rubyx

NightFire598 said:


> Ruby how did your appt go??


Great! thank you. Baby was measuring perfect with a heartbeat of 182 :)


----------



## NightFire598

Yay!! Congrats hun!!


----------



## chitown28

Yay congrats Ruby! Awesome heartbeat!


----------



## NightFire598

Can't wait to get my hcg results today. Hopefully everything is on track. Is it silly that I'm still temping? I keep waiting for it to drop..


----------



## NightFire598

Well ladies hcg went from 616 to 1443. Looking good so far...I have my first ultrasound scheduled for July 9th.


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Well ladies hcg went from 616 to 1443. Looking good so far...I have my first ultrasound scheduled for July 9th.

wow congratulations that's awesome!


----------



## NightFire598

Thanks kaylab family BBQ today. Going to tell them I'm on new meds so I can't drink...hate lying. Had to flat out say I wasn't pregnant yesterday which about killed me sister was all over me about not drinking...but I rarely drink anyway. Ever just want to hit your sibling? Lol


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Thanks kaylab family BBQ today. Going to tell them I'm on new meds so I can't drink...hate lying. Had to flat out say I wasn't pregnant yesterday which about killed me sister was all over me about not drinking...but I rarely drink anyway. Ever just want to hit your sibling? Lol

yes I have 2 sisters and 1 brother and I'm the youngest so deff get that!


----------



## NightFire598

I swear I just want to hit her. Lol.


----------



## kaylab22

ya Its normal 
so I'm 3dpo I ovulated on the 22nd and tmi but my area is burning and it hurts sooo bad. I looked it up all I could find was stds well I been with the same man for 8 years almost so that's not in questoin.... any advice?


----------



## NightFire598

Is it like internal burning or external?


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Is it like internal burning or external?

both mainly internal. but then when I pee it hurts way more I ended up using camomile tea bags n it helped a lil


----------



## NightFire598

I think you have a utility hun. Get some craberry juice. The high acid helps kill the bacteria


----------



## kaylab22

my temps r lil higher this month compared to normal post o .... is this a good thing


----------



## NightFire598

I think they can vary from month to month. Honestly the cycle before my bfp my temps were like a ping-pong ball so I couldn't tell you. Lol! It could be the infection too but I never had one while doing bbt. 

Hopefully they stay nice and high kaylab! Can you link them to your signature? 

I used another cb digital week predictor this morning. 3+  now I have to stay calm until July 9th for the ultrasound. It'll be exactly 7 weeks.


----------



## kaylab22

I had a huge temp dip today at 5dpo!???


----------



## NightFire598

Can you post your chart?


----------



## NightFire598

Ugh...just had my first real bout of morning sickness...unpreventable. ugh


----------



## helensamantha

So, this is my second month of temping - or at least trying to!! With this and OPKs alongside "signs" my chart has detected ovulation this month. Even though I have missed a few days and my post ov temps look quite erratic!

Last month at 11dpo my temp dropped a bit (although the first month I had no cover line as I only started temping halfway through the month after ov) and I started spotting and AF arrived one day later at 12dpo. 

I am now 11dpo, my temp is higher than last month on the same day and still above cover line. Let's hope I don't start spotting!!! Although chances are slim having only BD once this cycle :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 60.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## helensamantha

NightFire598 said:


> Ugh...just had my first real bout of morning sickness...unpreventable. ugh

Hope you don't get it too bad. I was real lucky with my first and I didn't have any!


----------



## helensamantha

kaylab22 said:


> I had a huge temp dip today at 5dpo!???

How's it going kaylab?


----------



## kaylab22

helensamantha said:


> kaylab22 said:
> 
> 
> I had a huge temp dip today at 5dpo!???
> 
> How's it going kaylab?Click to expand...

crazy me tested swear I can see " somthing" but I must be crazy.


----------



## kaylab22

I don't have my FF chart right now and I missed temps but here it is
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-06-27-12-36-20.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3









20160627_221831.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4









20160627_221755.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kaylab22

had such a inventful day. found out my son is allergic to masqutos went to doc 2 xs today cried was scared. he wanted cookies at school cause it's his 5th bday today. and he already had his party but still took him to chucky e cheese then baked a cake and had a bbq and then I puked then my daughter puked like really bad 2x and is not feeling good. crazy day but in all omg my baby is 5!


----------



## helensamantha

kaylab22 said:


> had such a inventful day. found out my son is allergic to masqutos went to doc 2 xs today cried was scared. he wanted cookies at school cause it's his 5th bday today. and he already had his party but still took him to chucky e cheese then baked a cake and had a bbq and then I puked then my daughter puked like really bad 2x and is not feeling good. crazy day but in all omg my baby is 5!

I'm feeling a little nostalgically emotional aswell as my little baby turns 4 on Friday!! Where has that gone?! Lol

I think I can see something on your test, buts a little difficult to see clearly as there looks like some damage to the test strip where the line is? Or am I looking in the wrong place?! Hahaha I'm crap with these things. Have just taken a test myself (IC) but it's not showing anything so far :( will take a pic


----------



## helensamantha

Here it is. 11dpo bfn :sad:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kaylab22

helensamantha said:


> kaylab22 said:
> 
> 
> had such a inventful day. found out my son is allergic to masqutos went to doc 2 xs today cried was scared. he wanted cookies at school cause it's his 5th bday today. and he already had his party but still took him to chucky e cheese then baked a cake and had a bbq and then I puked then my daughter puked like really bad 2x and is not feeling good. crazy day but in all omg my baby is 5!
> 
> I'm feeling a little nostalgically emotional aswell as my little baby turns 4 on Friday!! Where has that gone?! Lol
> 
> I think I can see something on your test, buts a little difficult to see clearly as there looks like some damage to the test strip where the line is? Or am I looking in the wrong place?! Hahaha I'm crap with these things. Have just taken a test myself (IC) but it's not showing anything so far :( will take a picClick to expand...


Ya there's a slight mark on it from looking at it so close lol I had a dip today that's why I testing I'll probably tesy everyday from tommorow on i just feel like I am pregnant no symptoms but jusy idk


----------



## NightFire598

When is af due kaylab? Helen I think your coverline may be off. With so many data points missing it's hard to tell :-( Fx af stays away and you get your bfp!!!

You too kaylab...I can't see anything on the test but that doesn't mean much with my eyes. 

Was a little dizzy after puking last night...but didn't throw up again. It hit me so suddenly last night. Felt it walked to the bathroom...lysol the toilet and 2 seconds later it was over. Lol.


----------



## helensamantha

I know, pretty crap really with so many points missing. OH doesn't want to get "serious" with the TTC just yet so I'm kind of temping in secret, :haha: so it's difficult to temp in a morning whilst he's asleep cos the beep on my thermometer is so frigging loud it wakes him up!! :dohh:

So do you think the cover line should be higher or lower??


----------



## NightFire598

Its hard to tell but it seems kind of low with so much missing. Can you get another bbt thermometer? Mine is super quiet...it may help.


----------



## helensamantha

I've got 2 and they're both as bad as each other &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## NightFire598

Hmm mine is so quiet...I've literally fallen asleep without hearing it beep. Lol. Nothing like jolting awake by poking yourself under your tongue. Lmao


----------



## kaylab22

now I am even more confused...... 6dpo and it's still low..... ughhers. it did rise just not as much as I wanted


----------



## helensamantha

NightFire598 said:


> Hmm mine is so quiet...I've literally fallen asleep without hearing it beep. Lol. Nothing like jolting awake by poking yourself under your tongue. Lmao

Where did you get it from?


----------



## NightFire598

Amazon. I read the reviews u til I found one that people said were quiet. 

Kaylab it could be implantation. Don't worry too much about it hun. My temp a couple cycles ago was like a ping-pong ball...even part of this cycle was like that.


----------



## helensamantha

AF :cry:


----------



## NightFire598

Oh no!!! I'm sorry helen!!!


----------



## kaylab22

my temp is still on the low 3 days now.... I don't get it. only difference is its super hot out and aleep with fan but it's still super hot out!. starting to feel "out"


----------



## kaylab22

test
 



Attached Files:







20160629_111916.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4









20160629_105342.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 4









20160629_105406.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## chitown28

kaylab - can you see anything on those in person? You're only 7dpo right? So still a bit early. I couldn't even see a faint line on mine until 10 dpo. Maybe wait a couple of days and keep testing!


----------



## NightFire598

Chi is right way too early and the dip could be implantation. Can you link ff?


----------



## kaylab22

well I figured I'd I had a temp dip at 5dpo and it's been 2 days and it was implantation then it would show on a test now never heard of a 3 day implantation dip


----------



## helensamantha

NightFire598 said:


> Oh no!!! I'm sorry helen!!!

Thanks. I'm ok, I wasn't really expecting it this month due to the lack of :sex:!! Have consoled myself with the fact that had I actually conceived my maternity leave would have ended as the school summer holidays stared which wouldn't be convenient, haha!


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies.. just briefly popping in to say hello and I am thinking of all of you. Wishing you lots of baby dust and/or super healthy and easy pregnancies. It has been a rough road for me and I have been taking substantial time away from the forums. I did have an obgyn visit yesterday for a possible scare, got an ultrasound, all was 100% clear. The tech even saw I was about to ovulate from my good side this month, so that was exciting. Anyway, I hope all of you are doing well. <3


----------



## NightFire598

Glad to hear from you breaking dawn! You know we are all here for you hun. 

Kaylab how far did your temp dip? 

For the first time in months I forgot to temp this morning...didn't realize it until far too late...so that sucks. I know I don't need to anymore but it makes me feel better to see it stay up. 

Chi I can't believe your 12 weeks already!


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Glad to hear from you breaking dawn! You know we are all here for you hun.
> 
> Kaylab how far did your temp dip?
> 
> For the first time in months I forgot to temp this morning...didn't realize it until far too late...so that sucks. I know I don't need to anymore but it makes me feel better to see it stay up.
> 
> Chi I can't believe your 12 weeks already!

 under cover line


----------



## kaylab22

so went to doctor today and got some tests done been 7 months and I just can't take this anymore. I'm 8dpo and just fed up at this point so went to the doctor for help we checking my horomones and going from there


----------



## kaylab22

omg omg omg omfg I just did a ic and there's a line a repeat there's line! on way to walmart at 1 am for a frer and digi


----------



## kaylab22

omg the frer was positive! I can't believe this


----------



## kaylab22

ladies...


----------



## kaylab22

ladies;)
 



Attached Files:







20160701_034822.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5









20160701_034822-1.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## breakingdawn

Congrats to you Kayla :)


----------



## NightFire598

Kaylab there is definitely a line!!! Congrats hun


----------



## kaylab22

thanks ladies I'm taking my second one


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Congrats!!!


----------



## chitown28

Omg congrats Kayla!!! I so thought there was the beginning of something on your tests which was way I asked if you could see it in person. So happy for you!!!!!


----------



## kaylab22

took a second done 2x as dark. went to doc there's neg but he said there tests are both sensitive and can't detect small amount so he told me don't worry about it come back Tuesday and we will confirm it. he said by my test I'm pregnant


----------



## kaylab22

he even wouldmy give me a refill on my nausea because it's a class d medicine and not approved in pregnancy


----------



## kaylab22

.
 



Attached Files:







20160701_095613.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## NightFire598

Wpohoo!!


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Awesome lines


----------



## kaylab22

did 3 brands all postive my eggo is deff preg so we went ahead and did our 4th of July reveal


----------



## NightFire598

Yay how did it go!!?

Dh told his father yesterday...his response...make sure she's pregnant. Like really? Ugh. 

So there was a glob of something in the toilet yesterday...cclear. fh had just cleaned the toilet so I'm hoping it was just some of the cleaning solution gelling up when it mixed with urine but I'm so freaking out that it was my blueberry. Still having nausea and cramping. No blood. No spotting or anything so that's a good thing right? I know I'm probably freaking for nothing but it was wierd to see.


----------



## kaylab22

actually really well only 1 person was rude. lol dh sister who thinks her shit don't stink


----------



## kaylab22

just can't believe it's actually happening my DH is so cute already kidding my belly


----------



## kaylab22

2-3 weeks at 12dpo?
 



Attached Files:







20160704_112047.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## NightFire598

You must have higher hcg levels. When do you go in for your blood tests?


----------



## kaylab22

I actualy had my blood drawn 1 day before I had a positive pregnany test to check my horomones to see if that's why I was having issues ttc but then I got my postive so they called they lab and got a pregnancy test added and last Thursday my hcg were at 5.3 and she said anything past 5 is pregnant so I was barley pregnant and I got my postive the very next day so could have been about 10 hcg and 1 day after that I had a pos digi so my horomones are going up very rapidly.! my test now are darker than the control line! and gotmy pregnany confirmed today!


----------



## NightFire598

Yay congrats kaylab! 

What's everyone's stance on sec in the first trip. I'm afraid it'll cause me to bleed and then I'll be worried that I'm mascarrying...


----------



## NightFire598

Well ladies...no spotting


----------



## kaylab22

glad to hear. as for as sex if that's what u ment then I'm lil nervous to as well but toys fine.


----------



## kaylab22

omg didn't mean to put toys ahahah ment to say trying is fine...


----------



## NightFire598

:haha:Omg I'm laughing so hard Right now kaylab! :haha:

Yea I was talking about sex. I was nervous. Didn't want to bleed.


----------



## chitown28

I spotted weeks 4 through all of 7 - sex or no sex, but glad you don't have to worry about any!! Also maybe tmi but I get the clear gel blobs that come out 1-2 days after sex...yucky!


----------



## NightFire598

Hmm...we'll I had nothing yesterday besides the normal discharge. Hope not today either 

Ultra sound scheduled for tomorrow morning...7 week mark.


----------



## kaylab22

poor dh. I'm just not into sex right now lol which is weird cause I normaly am. but nope don't wanna lol but I been cramping a bit so I don't wanna chance it yet.


----------



## NightFire598

I know what u mean girl. Lol. 

I measured only one day different from my predicted due date so everything is right on track for my blueberry. Got to see the flicker of the heart yesterday  all I wanted to do today was sleep...but the world was against me.


----------



## NightFire598

How's everyone doin?


----------



## kaylab22

I'm tired and grumpy all the time lol 6 weeks 4 days and won't get a ultrasound tell 9 weeks ;(


----------



## NightFire598

Why so late,


----------



## chitown28

isn't a 9 week u/s normal unless you've had issues in the past? I think the worst is going from the early u/s and waiting all the way until 20 weeks. I can't stand the waiting any longer but still have 5 more weeks to go!


----------



## NightFire598

Hmm...I'm not sure. My dr had mine at 7 weeks. Then said 12 weeks for the next. And then every 4 weeks after until the last trimester when it'll be every 2 weeks and then every week..


----------



## kaylab22

thought 9 weeks was bad I won't see my doc until I'm 13 weeks! I'll have my first ultrasound Sept 2nd!!! I'm so pissed first ultrasound at 13!!!weeks


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Hmm...I'm not sure. My dr had mine at 7 weeks. Then said 12 weeks for the next. And then every 4 weeks after until the last trimester when it'll be every 2 weeks and then every week..

doctor appointments? that's normal it's always 4 weeks apart then 2 weeks then 1 week


----------



## NightFire598

I csnt believe how long they are making you all wait? My only history is the endometriosis but 8 week seems to be the norm. Sorry girls :-(


----------



## chitown28

I had one at 7w because I had spotting, otherwise my doctor normally doesn't do your first ultrasound until 20w!!! So now I'm slowly and not patiently waiting for my 20w anatomy u/s! &#128516;


----------



## kaylab22

8 is normal but they can't fit me in to the schedule earlier or I would have 1 earlier;(


----------



## NightFire598

Dang...I have another one at 12 weeks. I guess doctors everywhere are just different...


----------



## Erin6714

Hello ladies! I haven't been on B&B in several months. I was getting really stressed out and I had a lot of exciting things to look forward to in my summer (vacations, projects, etc.) sooo I decided to quit "thinking" so much and sort of backed away and focused on having fun and just let things happen. 

There was still plenty of BD-ing of course and I've still always been aware of when my fertile time should be. This month though we re-focused and used our pre-seed. I feel really positive right now but we all know how that goes. AF is due 7/31 (Happy Birthday HP!! any fellow Potter fans out there?). So about another week left in the stupid TWW. 

I am CD 20 My CP is medium-ish (im pretty sure its not high but idk if it would be considered low) but very soft and open. I was pretty sure I O'd back around the 15th based on my CM, but I've been having increased somewhat watery and white (is that considered creamy?) CM the last couple days. Enough that I've had to go to the bathroom because it just feels like a rush and then I feel all gross lol. 

Thoughts?


----------



## kaylab22

NightFire598 said:


> Dang...I have another one at 12 weeks. I guess doctors everywhere are just different...

lucky ....


----------



## NightFire598

Surprised me they wouldn't do more for you...

Erin cm is different for everyone so really isn't a good indication in my opinion. I've always had a lot...I personally didn't like symptom spotting as it made some symptoms appear that were all in my head...wait until af is due and test if your late. Good luck to you!


----------



## kaylab22

I'm calling for n emergency appointment I been puking all day !


----------



## NightFire598

Let us know what happens!!


----------



## Erin6714

Yea, this is my 11th cycle trying so I know by now that its not something to go by...but it's so hard not to pay attention to everything. And trying to tell yourself not to symptom spot is like trying to tell yourself not to have thoughts.


----------



## NightFire598

I set my mind to not symptom spotting and it really helped me the only thing I did was take my temp every morning.


----------



## Rubyx

How is everyone? I haven't been doing much at all lately because I'm still sick with the morning sickness. I thought it would go away in the 2nd trimester.

I did have an elective scan yesterday though and found out we're having another boy.


----------



## chitown28

Yay, a boy! Congrats Ruby! We did genetic testing and found out we're having a girl - crazy! Are you in the 2nd tri already? Time flies!


----------



## NightFire598

Yay to both of you!!! Sorry about the morning sickness though..

I'm not paying for the genetic testing so I have another 11 weeks before we can find out :-/ I just hope it continues to grow and it's showing nice and healthy in 3 weeks during my next scan...


----------



## clara_nb

Hey ladies! Just popping in to say CONGRATS ON ALL THE BFPS! My goodness! Since I said farewell in the spring I had a uterine polyp removed that was likely a huge contributor to my infertility so we have decided to ttc again and still pursue adoption at the same time (it can be a long wait for both as we all know!). I wish you all the very very best with your pregnancies! I am 4dpo and will be testing one week from now!


----------



## NightFire598

FX for you hun. Wait as long as you can to test though. 

Kaylab what happened at the doctors??


----------



## kaylab22

they refuse to get me in! about to find another doctor!


----------



## NightFire598

Are you still puking alot? My doctor had said that would be normal in the first trimester...


----------



## chitown28

How are you feeling night? When is your next scan, at 12w? If so, coming up soon which is so exciting!!


----------



## NightFire598

Hey chitown. Second scan is on August 16th. Supposed to go with a full bladder for the ultrasound. 

I have good and bad days. I'd be better if my breasts weren't in so much pain constantly. But overall...I really can't complain. I'm starting to show apparently.


----------



## kaylab22

I puke everyday every time I eat! litterly I eat I puke...... I'll have my first ultra sound Sept 3rd


----------



## chitown28

Night - Glad you're doing well, can't wait to hear the update after your scan on the 16th!

Kayla - so sorry you're sick, that doesn't sound like fun! Hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## NightFire598

I'm sorry kaylab! We're you not able to find another dr? Or maybe a walk in? There's meds they can give you for extreme nausea. 

Chi how are you doing?

I had a spot of blood today...first time. Freaked me out. But it was just one spot and stopped..


----------



## DobbyForever

You can take me off. Traveling and a day flu delayed my O so I out


----------



## NightFire598

It doesn't look like your lvl ovulated yet...y you out?


----------



## DobbyForever

I Oed last Friday based on my 1dpo temp and opks and crampy and cm. but I was on vacation away from SO so my timing was O-6 and O+2.


----------



## DobbyForever

And lol I am so sorry I meant to post that in s different thread but the boat was rocking so I posted in the wrong one ><


----------



## NightFire598

Alright ladies I am officially on week 12!!! Dr appointment tuesday for my second ultra sound. Hope everything's ok in there!


----------



## chitown28

Awesome - what a big milestone! Keep us updated on how the scan goes! I have the 20 week anatomy scan on Friday the 26th. So excited and nervous to see how baby girl is!


----------



## NightFire598

You already know it's a girl?? When did you find out


----------



## chitown28

I did NIPT so found out around the 11 week mark or so!


----------



## NightFire598

Nipt? Is that the super extensive blood test?

Congrats on the baby girl!!!! I want a girl dh wants a boy (surprise surprise) lol


----------



## chitown28

My insurance covered it so I actually didn't pay anything out of pocket! Typically I hear the most you pay is $150. 

Thanks for the congrats! Are you planning on finding out the gender at your 20w scan?


----------



## NightFire598

Yea we will definitely be finding out. The tech on Tuesday predicted based on pelvic bone shape but we won't know for sure until my next ultra sound at 20 weeks. 

My doctor said there was two different screenings that could be done...one that insurance covers but does not determine sex and one that's much more extensive but would cost like a thousand to do because insurance only covers it I'd there's reason to. 

I of course am getting the one covered...


----------



## chitown28

Wow yeah in that case I would definitely go with the one covered by insurance! 23 hours to go until my 20 week scan. I cannot wait, I am so excited. A bit nervous though!


----------



## NightFire598

Ooo congrats. So close!! 
Let us know how it goes


----------



## chitown28

It went SO well! We have a perfectly healthy 12oz little girl! I couldn't be happier. I'm literally obsessed with the pictures :)
 



Attached Files:







Baby Ellie Feet.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 0









Baby Ellie Side.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2









Baby Ellie Side 2.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NightFire598

Awe yay!!! Congratulations hun!!!


----------



## mad limo

Hey! AF is due the 29th here - hoping for BFP but we shall see! How's life been? any symptoms of EP or anything??


----------



## kaylab22

hey its been a while but I'm 12 weeks and.so annoyed with my docs he moved to a diff practice and it takes forever now. they said they were calling me an ultra sound and it's been a week no call!.so. calling monday


----------



## kaylab22

1st ultrasound this is my Lil baby today :)
 



Attached Files:







20160831_172322.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## chitown28

kaylab22 said:


> 1st ultrasound this is my Lil baby today :)

So adorable Kayla! Congrats!


----------



## kaylab22

Wat happend to breaking dawn


----------



## kaylab22

Im having anothet scan sept 26th.. 
Then on oct 10th they will schedule my 20 week ultrasound wich they schedule about 2 weeks out so end of next month we will know gender they would tell me the 26th at nearly 17 weeks but they wont


----------



## kaylab22

hello ladies just wondering how you are doing!!!! im now 26 weeks with my babygirl!


----------



## helensamantha

Still waiting for my eggs to get preggo &#55357;&#56853;
Glad to hear you're doing so well though kaylab!!


----------



## kaylab22

helensamantha said:


> Still waiting for my eggs to get preggo &#65533;&#65533;
> Glad to hear you're doing so well though kaylab!!

good luck.and lots baby dust to you


----------



## kaylab22

hello ladies. any new updates?


----------

